# Build Thread: E3 YOB (finished engine bay pictures 165)



## E3 YOB

My plan was and still is to build a YOB of a TT, but ever since joining this forum it has just become more yobbish.










Right I thought it was about time that I started a build thread. I've been saying I will and now things are stepping up a gear, the emptying of pockets has begun moving at pace.

So far there has been a moderate spend on the engine getting it up to a satisfying speed and reliability and the aesthetics of the car. The engine is truly running perfectly (in a way shame to bore it out so quickly) and I have had very trouble free motoring for the past year. I have put 8000 miles on the car in that time with only a fuel pump, dirty MAF and a frayed wire have given me jip.

I bought the car with 29000 miles on the clock, for a 2002 it was in very good health and very clean. Due to the age I had all the belts changed by 4Rings and had the remap done straight after with Morgan.

*This is the car as I bought it:*










This shot is post remap as you can see the larger EBC anchors added essential for stopping the now spritely TT.

*Next came a wrap:*










*Then new wheels:*










followed by lights. Other peripheral things have been added like carbon wing mirrors, stereo mod, induction kit, liquid TT yada yada

*Here it is today:*










In preparation for *Big Turbo Conversion* I am taking the next steps to uprate the handling, braking (again) and exhaust flow.

I have just had a Milltek added Non Resonated and John at Awesome GTI has just sent through some other treats:

FK Coilovers 
FK Spacers 8mm x 2 front, 13mm x 2 rear
Brembo GT Kit
Forge Tie Bars





































*What else is in the post:*

I blame Manphibian & Tony for this  but I have a bodykit being sent  . I swore I wouldn't get a bodykit for the car but there you go, I am weak. It is a Regula kit. I have not seen it actually on a TT before so there is a risk it could look bad but I am thinking that I can get it looking pretty smart.

First I will spray the kit silver to match the underlying bodywork. I know the car is wrapped and it may seem pointless but the wrapping vinyl final colour is tinted depending on the colour of the car. So if I don't match up the bodywork then it will show, possibly subtle, but I will know it is there even if it doesn't. I would also like the option to take the car back to silver at any time. I will mould some carbon fibre onto the struts and splitter and they should rub up nice and glossy. Then I will vinyl wrap these before putting them on. I actually contacted the vinyl manufacturer directly (APA) who produce the wrap and bought a role of it, have decided to do all wrapping myself this time, it ain't rocket science.

I have roughly photoshop'd my wheels onto the only images around for the kit to see how it fits together. The kit is not just for style  but I need to increase air flow/cooling so a big RS grill should do the job.

I think the kit will be like marmite for some people. It looks so aggressive it won't be going on until the engine work is underway.



















*The Build:*

Not fully specified yet but in progress. I will add the engine build details when it is finalised and I start getting parts dropped onto my doorstep. At the moment I am specifying things with the help of AD Autotechnik in Surrey, they have a great setup and really know their stuff. I am not going the 'kit' route as that seems less fun and want certain things fabricated and specific to the car.

When it reaches yob status i'll swap out the number plate. 

I hope the Build Thread is good and interesting. I have to say I love this forum and everyone has been very helpful so hopefully I can give some useful insight or at least amusement/debate with the thread.

Beers

Frase


----------



## nate42

Nice I will be nice to see how you get on with the Big Turbos. Do you know yet if you want fast spool with tons of mid range torque or aiming for max HP on the top end?


----------



## jamman

Be interested to see the quality of the kit because its VERY cheap on ebay, would worry me a little


----------



## jays_225

This looks really interesting, Im looking forward to the work being done and the kit on. i think the kit is bold, lary and a bit marmite for some people but i think it looks really nice. i think the rs look makes it look all the more mean. is it jus a plastic bumper as like standard or fibre glass magic stuff ( please tell me its not like these corsa/106 bodykits make of cardboard). Cant wait to see the kit regardless the pics look good will be nice to see how it turns out in a reality.

Jay


----------



## T3RBO

Good luck with it mate, and keep the thread updated as sounds like this could be awesome


----------



## Guest

i didn't do anything!


----------



## markypoo

Are they Monitor Audio speakers you have ? Sorry to go off thread :roll: :lol:


----------



## PeTTe-N

Great stuff, best of luck with the build, hope it all goes to plan. We all LOVE a build thread, some of the best threads on here have been seeing others dreams come to fruition. Regular updates and lots of piccies please  I'm not a big fan of bodykits and this one isn't doing it for me either but that's just my personal taste, like you say, it's a marmite thing. The rear end definetely looks better than the front IMO but not really sure about that rear valance. :? What's your timescale for the build?


----------



## DesignerDaveTT

Look forward to seeing this driving around East London


----------



## Matt B

jamman said:


> Be interested to see the quality of the kit because its VERY cheap on ebay, would worry me a little


please dont buy a cheap turbo kit  what happened to you getting a back draft kit?


----------



## E3 YOB

> Are they Monitor Audio speakers you have ? Sorry to go off thread


Yeah RX6 silver AV12 



> please dont buy a cheap turbo kit what happened to you getting a back draft kit?


Matt I am not buying a 'kit' that is the whole point. Specifying everything separately and having pipework fabricated. It will take longer and ultimately will cost more but I am looking forward to the whole process.

There are a few factors involved in choosing this route and cost is not a factor. It just doesn't feel that much fun getting a kit.

Also BD seem consumed with moving garages at the moment and never answer the phone. Small things. They are a nice bunch and I am sure as you know do a great job but having spent time with AD Autotechnik I am getting a very personal and flexible build rather than maybe a process line build.

Frase


----------



## alun

i think the bodykit looks great. thats how the tt should look.. agressive and purposfull. how much is it if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## E3 YOB

> Look forward to seeing this driving around East London


Dave where are you in East London then?


----------



## jamman

alun said:


> i think the bodykit looks great. thats how the tt should look.. agressive and purposfull. how much is it if you dont mind me asking?


Cheap, here you go.

http://cgi.ebay.de/AUDI-TT-8N-FRONT...7883?pt=Autoteile_Zubehör&hash=item4cf434fd2b


----------



## E3 YOB

> Be interested to see the quality of the kit because its VERY cheap on ebay, would worry me a little


Yeah it is a bit of an unknown. I have found on the US audi forum people that ordered the RS type kit and there are photos. It comes in a rigid blue fiberglass and looks good quality. One thing that might be an issue is space behind the crash bar for the intercooler (the guy had an issue on his) but i'll wait and see what come :?



> how much if you don't mind me asking


The kit was £700 so quite cheap so worth the risk I think. If it is good then it could be quite unique. I have spent £300 on Vinyl and a further £300 on carbon cloth and paint.


----------



## tgorman

i like the colour  
but the body kit and all looks a little too max power for me :?


----------



## E3 YOB

Sorry PeTTe-N

Missed your question:



> What's your timescale for the build?


Am going to realistically plan two months starting mid to end of March. Off on holiday shortly so it won't get going until I am back on the 16th.

Gives me just enough time to get the brakes and coilovers on.

Cheers

Frase


----------



## E3 YOB

If interested this guy fitted an RS4 Regula kit. It is fairly robust looking.

Obviously had problems getting his intercooler to fit though.

http://www.audifreaks.com/forums/showth ... ing&page=2


----------



## Charlie

I will watch this thread with interest  I am not sure if I like the kit or not yet, but am open minded enough to reserve judgement until it is on, best of luck with it all 

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Good luck with the build Frase, do it your way and keep focused on the end goal.
Im hoping that for such an aggressive front end im hoping to see a 2.5, RS6 or V8 going in the bay, anything else has already been done and it would be nice to see the next big conversion with something a little different/a lot different.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Cheers guys 



> I will watch this thread with interest I am not sure if I like the kit or not yet, but am open minded enough to reserve judgement until it is on, best of luck with it all


haha Charlie I am not sure if I like the kit yet too  It might just end up as an expensive looking sledge 

Thanks Steve



> Good luck with the build Frase, do it your way and keep focused on the end goal.
> Im hoping that for such an aggressive front end im hoping to see a 2.5, RS6 or V8 going in the bay, anything else has already been done and it would be nice to see the next big conversion with aomething a little different/a lot


It has crossed my mind to get an RS4 lump and interms of consistent power delivery/reliability it is an attractive prospect - It is an unknown to me how this would effect the handling if the car as even the V6 is a heavy engine, the V8 would introduce all sorts of unknowns er or impossibilities  But would certainly be a fun project - If AD could squeeze a V6 2.7 twin into the front it certainly would be a possibility.

Still going through the motions but realistically you could see a 2.7 V6 twin be put in the front if it fits.

Frase


----------



## V6RUL

The MK1 V6 lump is only 10kg heavier than the 1.8 but maybe the position of the engine relative to the axle is more forward. What we havnt seen which would be easier to do is a V6 supercharged..
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Yeah I am surprised that there hasn't been more supercharged engine mods done on here.

I think most people including myself do like the sudden kick of a turbo


----------



## AwesomeJohn

Good luck with the build Frase, It's all started so there is no going back now! 8)

It's really interesting to see a thread start where you are still in the decision making process!

Let's see how many times you change your mind! :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Lol

I have changed my mind twice today already and have also called AD Autotechnik once today too  It is good getting input at this stage I think. I have now settled on a Supercharged, Twin Turbo, electric, hybrid with NOS. :lol:


----------



## AwesomeJohn

frakay100 said:


> Lol
> 
> I have changed my mind twice today already and have also called AD Autotechnik once today too  It is good getting input at this stage I think. I have now settled on a Supercharged, Twin Turbo, electric, hybrid with NOS. :lol:


You forgot the solar panels!

Nice to see you are still thing about the environment too! :mrgreen:


----------



## V6RUL

frakay100 said:


> Yeah I am surprised that there hasn't been more supercharged engine mods done on here.
> 
> I think most people including myself do like the sudden kick of a turbo


If your after the kick thing then your going to put your build under more strain and you will have to build this factor into your product selection. Mounts, clutch etc
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

> You forgot the solar panels!


Jesus, and here's me trying to do an eco build and I trip at the first hurdle.

Maybe Awesome can start a range of Solar Spoilers (hmm great name) - I'll expect to see that on the shelves this year then? Part of your carbon offsetting scheme and new compassionate credentials. It's what has been missing from the performance upgrade market, I have looked everywhere.


----------



## AwesomeJohn

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Steve

Although in some ways it is a greater trodden route, I think I will stick with the 1.8 (bored to 2litre). Adding an RS4 engine will be a lot of work not only squeezing the engine in the but the alignment, running gear, sub frames etc will take a lot of modifying and then there is the loom.

I am thinking...

GT3582R	
0.63AR
T3 Turbine Inlet Flange, GT 4 bolt 3.00" Discharge
Ported Shroud (Anti Surge)
Standard Housing with 4.00 Inch inlet 
Polished Housing

I am looking to do the usual stuff, cams, flowed head, lightened balanced etc but with the bigger turbo. I cannot see anyone running higher than a GT30, possibly they think with the GT35 lag might be an issue and surge. With the smaller housing I am working on the basis that this will help with spool time and overall power gain negates the lag.

I think it will be a case of just trying it and see what happens.

Frase


----------



## V6RUL

frakay100 said:


> Steve
> 
> Although in some ways it is a greater trodden route, I think I will stick with the 1.8 (bored to 2litre). Adding an RS4 engine will be a lot of work not only squeezing the engine in the but the alignment, running gear, sub frames etc will take a lot of modifying and then there is the loom.
> 
> I am thinking...
> 
> GT3582R
> 0.63AR
> T3 Turbine Inlet Flange, GT 4 bolt 3.00" Discharge
> Ported Shroud (Anti Surge)
> Standard Housing with 4.00 Inch inlet
> Polished Housing
> 
> I am looking to do the usual stuff, cams, flowed head, lightened balanced etc but with the bigger turbo. I cannot see anyone running higher than a GT30, possibly they think with the GT35 lag might be an issue and surge. With the smaller housing I am working on the basis that this will help with spool time and overall power gain negates the lag.
> 
> I think it will be a case of just trying it and see what happens.
> 
> Frase


I think you will find the 1.8/2.0 strokers are running 28/30s. Im running a 3582 which is a very good match for my cubes and build, you will be struggling on this size i think. If your adamant on the 35 you may have to keep boost below 1 bar as your internals are going to suffer incl the clutch. Un less your going to be running big numbers the standard cams would be ok. Beware of polishing the head as the 3 intake valves can suffer badly from fuel startvation if the port shapes are changed.
Steve 
Steve


----------



## AwesomeJohn

Check this out, a mate of mine running a GT40 with a modded diesel block etc etc etc 8)


----------



## V6RUL

Now thats a target to head for.
Steve


----------



## PeTTe-N

stevecollier said:


> What we havnt seen which would be easier to do is a V6 supercharged..
> Steve


Apologies for taking off topic but I didn't think this was a viable option on the V6, I thought there were no suppliers of a SC kit for the TT or has this changed since your build Steve? :?


----------



## E3 YOB

I will be uprating everything internally such as clutch (although this will take a pasting still I am sure) and will likely at first keep the standard head and cam on the first phase. As you have done I will be progressive with boost and then see how the car runs. Then go the CNC route at a later stage having lived with the car for a bit if warranted.

Most uprated pistons, rods etc are good for up to 700bhp which gives plenty of margin on the internals as I won't be near that.

Thanks for the info Steve, very useful

Frase


----------



## V6RUL

PeTTe-N said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> What we havnt seen which would be easier to do is a V6 supercharged..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for taking off topic but I didn't think this was a viable option on the V6, I thought there were no suppliers of a SC kit for the TT or has this changed since your build Steve? :?
Click to expand...

VR6Specialists in Holland do a kit for the V6 but its underslung.
I would prefer to install xenon headlights, reposition the power steering reservoir/block and install a SC the same as the MK4 Golf boys. Maybe next time..
Steve


----------



## nate42

AwesomeJohn said:


> Check this out, a mate of mine running a GT40 with a modded diesel block etc etc etc 8)


Now that is a sick motor...










Takes a while (close to 5000rpm ?!?!) to wake up and then BANG! How it is to drive? I bet when the turbo finally wakes up you get wheel spin no matter what gear you are on


----------



## V6RUL

Cams and big turbos can have this effect on lag but when it gets going..it gets gone
Steve


----------



## country boy

Bodykit and wheels are Gash! :?


----------



## E3 YOB

country boy said:


> Bodykit and wheels are Gash! :?


Nothing like a bit of constructive criticism eh 

Unless you meant the golf? :lol:

Ok I am sticking with the current block as have purchased the JE pistons and IE rods @ 83mm

No changing my mind now

Frase


----------



## nikos525

There was a post quite a few months ago about a member fitting a similar bumper, same seller however didn't have the carbon bits. He had to mod it to get it to fit correctly, didn't look too bad from the photos, will try & find the link.


----------



## nikos525

There you go: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=138238&start=135


----------



## VSPURS

nate42 said:


> AwesomeJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check this out, a mate of mine running a GT40 with a modded diesel block etc etc etc 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is a sick motor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takes a while (close to 5000rpm ?!?!) to wake up and then BANG! How it is to drive? I bet when the turbo finally wakes up you get wheel spin no matter what gear you are on
Click to expand...

This will have to be the most awful car to drive on the road, but I suppose that this is a decision that you have to make. To run with that much lag would make the car hugely un-drivable.

I think going bigger than a GT30 is pointless on a 2ltr block. Consider that you can achieve high power with low lag if you stick to the GT30.

Out of interest, what is your desired power level?

Are you wanting to be in the 300, 400 or 500 club? Cant say that there are many members in any of them which tells you enough about what you are taking on too! It's not just about power figures its got to be about driveability and to have the power only coming in at 5400rpm is just way too far up the rev range! There is no way I would even consider this.

Have you been out in a TT with a Big Turbo and felt what the lag and power is like?

I'm happy to give you a run out in mine if you are ever up my way and you can get an idea of the power and lag (Hardly any) of my 2.0ltr GT30 set up and I can assure you that the power and torque is on the limit of what is managable on the road. I'm sure Matt B would also let you have a go in his GT28 set up so you can really get an idea as to what its like too.

I went through 3 conversions to get to where I am now and I would never dream of going to a GT35 on a 2ltr block.

But each to their own, but the offer is there to you should you wish to take me up on it!

By the way, I like the body kit, and if you like it and its what you want then do it! Never worry about what anyone else says!

All the best! Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Nikos525

Thanks for the link - I think the kit looks good on his. I am not keen on the rear valence but I do like the shape of the booty and the front looks excellent in my opinion.

The carbon I will add to the kit. I have carbon fibre which I will work over it applying resin and hardener - The kit will just come as fibreglass.



















Steve

Thanks for your post. It does strike me that if the GT35 was suitable you would see more conversions with it. I have not got a BHP target that I am aiming for and the main thing is that the car needs to drive well still and not be a nightmare to use around London. I was driving tonight keeping note of how often I was getting above 5000 rpm and if the GT35 is only spooling up at that range then it would be impractical.

I will take your word on this as you have a lot of experience in these matters. I would actually like to take you up on your kind offer also, maybe sometime in the last 2 weeks of March I could come and have a spin in the Vspur? My brother lives in Nottingham so I could come and make a visit to you on my way up there.

Appreciate the offer and at a time convenient for you it would certainly be worthwhile for me to take a trip to Cannock.

I am buying stuff now for the main block as I know what I want there and will give it some time and thought over the turbo. It will be wise for me to speak to as many people/companies as possible to get feedback on different applications. I am not going to be buying bits just for maximum power (although the block will be bulletproof hopefully) as ultimately having massive BHP but a dog of a car at the end of 20+ grand is not my goal. A drivable car is.

Cheers Steve

Fraser


----------



## Matt B

Hey Fraser, thats good advice from Steve. And sounds like a good experiment you did looking at your rpm while driving around - but just to put that into perspective, while you were doing that - you were benefiting from a lot of turbo assistance as you will have been getting boost from about 2.5K.
When you arent on boost the 1.8T (1.9 in my case and 2L in Steve's case) seems a bit gutless. Even more so if you have lowered your compression ratio during the engine build.
I find my GT2871 really driveable in most cases, but you will get increased lag - that is a fact. So I cant exactly put my foot right down round the local one way system cos the power delivery goes from minimal to animal in the blink of an eye in first and second and it does feel too mental in "confined spaces", but for real driving it is head and shoulders above a K04 in terms of power delivery.

Its nice to see someone doing their own thing, but there are plenty of guys around who have trodden this path so take their advice as their experience has all come the hard way - through the wallet.

Good luck with the build and keep us informed


----------



## E3 YOB

Thanks Matty

:lol: 'minimal to animal' - Like it 

Yes you can notice the gutlessness on mine when the little wailing banshee is sleeping and as you say there is a much smaller window of rest. If as Steve says up to 5000 RPM that would like a massive dose of lethargy getting about town.

I don't particularly want it to suffer from EVO syndrome. I will certainly take on advice as it is genuinely offered here in bucket loads; I would be a fool not to.

Cheers

Frase


----------



## E3 YOB

BTW my pistons will take a few weeks to come as they are being coated, anyone bothered with coatings in their builds?

APPLY THERMAL DOME COATING 
Apply anti-friction skirt coating 
UPGRADE TO TOOL STEEL WRIST PINS
Calico Coated Rod Bearings

Frase


----------



## Roller83

Frakus... I'll b keeping an I on ya thread mate...

Looks Like u got some huge plans there... Gonna b a completely different motor... The kit is still my guilty pleasure I must admit...

Dunno if ul fit round McDs drive thru with them skirts on tho down the A12 hahaha

Best of luck mate


----------



## V6RUL

Ive got a bit of coating going on, just think its my skirts though..inside.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

> Dunno if ul fit round McDs drive thru with them skirts on tho down the A12 hah


Damn there goes my social life 

Maybe i'll hang out at Lidl instead


----------



## Roller83

:lol: :lol: 

They got any large speed humps?


----------



## E3 YOB

I'm hoping not otherwise I will have to stay in [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Roller83

frakay100 said:


> I'm hoping not otherwise I will have to stay in [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Lol... We can always have our own Virtual meets... Webcams on our laptops on the front drive!?!


----------



## E3 YOB

If only I had a driveway 

Steve/Matt

Turbo wise I am going to be looking into the GTX30 series. Output on these rivals the next series up but keeping the same spool time as the GT30. Seems like the best of both worlds with these new compressor designs.

GTX3071R
GTX3076R

Frase


----------



## V6RUL

frakay100 said:


> If only I had a driveway
> 
> Steve/Matt
> 
> Turbo wise I am going to be looking into the GTX30 series. Output on these rivals the next series up but keeping the same spool time as the GT30. Seems like the best of both worlds with these new compressor designs.
> 
> GTX3071R
> GTX3076R
> 
> Frase


Keep in mind the Owen developements range and Borg Worner which seem to be getting a good name.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Cheers Steve

Have heard some good things about Owen Developments and BW is a new one for me so will do some digging.

Thanks

Frase


----------



## VSPURS

frakay100 said:


> If only I had a driveway
> 
> Steve/Matt
> 
> Turbo wise I am going to be looking into the GTX30 series. Output on these rivals the next series up but keeping the same spool time as the GT30. Seems like the best of both worlds with these new compressor designs.
> 
> GTX3071R
> GTX3076R
> 
> Frase


Be careful with any of the new development stuff as this is what I tried on my last turbo which was an MD555 Turbo Dynamics upgrade to the Subaru. It claimed lots and delivered little. Owens are far more tried and tested and would say that spending the money that you will be, i'd spend it wisely as there are so many other things that will be required along with the turbo upgrade that can lead to issues.


----------



## E3 YOB

It's okay I have a fair margin to work with and expect a few surprises along the way [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

frakay100 said:


> It's okay I have a fair margin to work with and expect a few surprises along the way [smiley=bomb.gif]


I just mean that if you spec it wrong it's the time that you lose that's the biggest pain in the arse!


----------



## TTKING

VSPURS said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay I have a fair margin to work with and expect a few surprises along the way [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> I just mean that if you spec it wrong it's the time that you lose that's the biggest pain in the arse!
Click to expand...

I agree with Steve on this one!! R u going internal or external waste gate??

Neil


----------



## E3 YOB

External wastegate


----------



## E3 YOB

> I just mean that if you spec it wrong it's the time that you lose that's the biggest pain in the arse!


Using AD Autotechnik's expertise to keep me on the straight and narrow  hopefully


----------



## E3 YOB

Kit arrived today, photos to follow as I unwrap it.

Well wrapped indeed and looks pretty solid on first glance.


----------



## Roller83

frakay100 said:


> Kit arrived today, photos to follow as I unwrap it.
> 
> Well wrapped indeed and looks pretty solid on first glance.


The much debated body kit r we referring to?


----------



## VSPURS

I'm looking forward to see this!
I hope it all comes together well as it will look pretty unique not to mention matching it up to engine work.
[smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## E3 YOB

Cheers Steve 

Yes the very blue fiberglass kit has landed (exactly when they said it would which is a good sign). Off out to get the coilovers put on so will unveil it when I get back and will reserve judgement until then

Frase


----------



## VSPURS

frakay100 said:


> Cheers Steve
> 
> Yes the very blue fiberglass kit has landed (exactly when they said it would which is a good sign). Off out to get the coilovers put on so will unveil it when I get back and will reserve judgement until then
> 
> Frase


I'm quite excited for you! It takes me back to when I did kit and engine mods all in one go!


----------



## E3 YOB

Hopefully I will have some of your success Steve - It is good fun indeed   A lot of my mates say things like "why don't you spend the money on a good car" but they don't get that this is fun


----------



## V6RUL

As steve has said above..

I would be doing a trial fit on the car before its sent off for spraying to allow a little fettling to be done whilst its still in primer and if there are an manufacturing issues you will have time to talk to the supplier.

You know were after lots of pics as well..
Once the passion starts its difficult to stop.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

I have bought some specific cordless cutting tools just in case and will set aside a weekend to see if I can get it on the car at least. Will do this before any paint goes on. I expect I will have to drill the guides in too. I have basically prepared for the worst case senario that it will take a lot of modification and then hope that it doesn't need that much. No doubt it will probably need a bit of trimming to get it flush and straight.

Be interesting to see how it looks!


----------



## Roller83

frakay100 said:


> Cheers Steve
> 
> Yes the very blue fiberglass kit has landed (exactly when they said it would which is a good sign). Off out to get the coilovers put on so will unveil it when I get back and will reserve judgement until then
> 
> Frase


Why r u still here... Hurry ya ass up n get
The bloody coil overs on and get some pics of the kit up!!!!

Ps is everyone on this forum called STEVE?


----------



## E3 YOB

I feel left out...

I think I will call my TT Steve


----------



## Roller83

Yobbo Steve


----------



## V6RUL

I dont know if your going FMIC or CC but it may be worth getting your additional heat exchanging element fitted to the front before the trial fit for the body kit.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Steve C

I know of that guy in the US (RS kit) with a FMIC had problems and I am going FMIC so it is a great point to raise. Might be wise if I add that first to see if I can get the clearance.

Adding pictures now...


----------



## E3 YOB

Here ya go chaps:




































































































Not having loads of experience of body kits to me this looks quite well thought out and the quality seems very good. 8)
Has a good weight to it and seems very solid and not flimsy like some kits.


----------



## VSPURS

Looks good! 8)


----------



## E3 YOB

Looking forward to fitting it up and then making it look sharp  8)


----------



## E3 YOB

Have some carbon fiber covers on the car which I think look a bit untidy, so got some OSIR complete wing mirrors instead and rear arch bling for when I get the kit on.


----------



## Roller83

It looks fair enuff don't it... So when's it all going on?


----------



## E3 YOB

Steve

What's a Vanilla Smelly Foot? :lol:

I am going on holiday on the 1st Mar for two weeks so it won't be started on until I get back. I will have to do some work smoothing it down. First steps will be to fitting it to the car making sure it fits snuggly and all the fixing holes are drilled inline with the existing.

Then I will be fixing any cracks with fiberglass and then smoothing and primering. Then I will spray silver and then resin the valances with carbon fiber, then add the vinyl wrap and then attach to the car after the engine has been rebuilt! 

hmm, could be a while yet


----------



## Roller83

Jesus... No rush then!!!

Haha. It's one them smelly things from ya mirror. But shaped as a
Foot.

Gives at least 8bhp


----------



## E3 YOB

haha I'll have to get one of those as my crowning mod 8)


----------



## spookone

Really not into heavily modded cars, especially on a such an iconic design as the original TT, but I have to say I am really looking forawrd to seeing yours finished.

The photo shopped images on Page 1 look pretty cool 8)


----------



## DAZTTC

I've just read through the hole thread wow fair play mate what a build.Good luck with it all it's going to be an awesome TT. 8) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ


----------



## a13xbb

Good stuff! I used to work in and around bethnal green surprised i haven't seen the car!!
Are you going to remove the front number plate bit and have a big grille??


----------



## E3 YOB

DAZTTC said:


> I've just read through the hole thread wow fair play mate what a build.Good luck with it all it's going to be an awesome TT. 8) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> DAZ


Cheers Daz - Let's hope so 



> Are you going to remove the front number plate bit and have a big grille??


No this is going to get a carbon resin treatment. I like the grill being broken with the crash bar.


----------



## Guest

Well, there it is! I hope you're not going to blame me if it all goes wrong?! :lol:

I'm concerned about the rear bumper.... Whenever you see kits with masses of mesh on the back, they *always* look crap.... Seeing through to bits of metal and exhaust boxes is not generally a good look.

Also the skirts don't look very nice, much too 'angular' for the car imo....


----------



## E3 YOB

At the angle it is pitched at I wouldn't think you will see to much into it but i'll only really know when it goes on. Just comes down to personal taste as I quite like mesh.

I think the rear bumper will be the least of the issues. The front will probably cause the most issues. Also the mesh is flat so I am hoping I can mould a curve into it with the heat gun or I will look at another type of grill - I think a flat mesh could look odd on the curved front and might give clearance issues on the hoses of the intercooler.

I like the skirts and think with a bit or work they will look smart but again it's the marmite thing.


----------



## Hark

Looks a very interesting build. Bodykit is very mean and the engine stuff sounds fun.

The amount of money being spent here is eye watering. :lol:


----------



## Charlie

The more I look at this kit, the more I like it  damn you Frase :lol:

There is for me one issue with the front bumper and that is the rather angular sections at the top of the grille area, rather than it curving like the rest of it :? I was sitting looking at it with Jayzaphine (hooley) yesterday afternoon and we wondered whether painting a curved section black at the top of each corner would soften it slightly.

Either way this looks like it could be a contender 

Good luck

Charlie


----------



## E3 YOB

haha Charlie say damn me when it is all fitted and looking okay 

You've got me looking at it again. If the angular corners don't sit right I would probably cut it away on the corners and fit a curved grill.

I have to go shopping with er-in-doors today so cannot start taking the car apart  Damn I want to start seeing how it looks. One thing I am weighing up if I should cut the a hole for the stalks as well. Would be nice to keep them I think.


----------



## krisey-TTQS

I like the kit! As mentioned tho, looking through mesh at crash bars and exhausts etc behind looks gash IMO.

However, could you not put some thin solid black plexi behind the grills so it's like a honeycomb effect? That would look great!


----------



## E3 YOB

Got a few things done today not least the OSIR wing mirrors which look great now but were a bit more fiddly to fit than I first thought...

Removing the star screws from the previous housing to release the motorised unit you need a T9 star fitment for the small screw on the bottom of the housing, and a T10 for the 3 larger screws.










The whole unit disassembled










I thought I would just be able to use the existing housing screws, wrong! The thread on the OSIR is much tighter but the screws went in okay to start. What I didn't bank on it the screws are so soft that the heads just fall off. I had to remove the two broken screws with pliers and find some more suitable sized fixings. Basically they should be half the size in length and width of the originals. Not having a garage or an abundance of screws I took apart an old playstation control for the parts 










Wing Mirror fitted










I added new glass to these mirrors as I buggered mine getting them out. I actually bought replacement glass and backing plate from Ebay - £9.99 - This glass and backing plate is actually much better than the audi standard. You can clip the glass on and off easily and I would recommend if you need a new wing mirror glass with a heating element for not the usual stealers price £24! go with these:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....17515&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_2713wt_1130

Better than audi's IMHO and better backing plate.










Rear having just been fitted










Brembo GT kit being added and front coilover assembled. I renewed the bearing and top mount. Make a world of difference as mine were old a squeaky. Thank god that has gone.










Brembo's peeping out from behind. I have about a 1-2mm clearance from the calliper with an 8mm spacer bringing the wheels flush on 30 offset on the wheel. Snug.










New stance looks a lot better now










More Porn


----------



## VSPURS

Nice work!

Keep it coming.


----------



## jamman

Love white, nice work 8)


----------



## stevebeechTA

Yep looking good so far, cant wait to see the body kit fitted.


----------



## Roller83

Loving this shizz Frase.

It would defo b awesome if u could keep the washer Aliens


----------



## TheMetalMan0

Car looks absolutely superb at the moment mate. Good luck with the build


----------



## E3 YOB

Steve

I would like to keep them but will have to measure first the curvature of the alien head (easy to do when I have the postioning correct and lined up then all i need to do is place one in the correct place on the bumper see if it sits flush)- IF the incline is different though, using the original caps will be out of the question and perfectly cutting new caps one will be almost impossible (for me anyway). It is worth a try but it could be tricky keeping them and making it look like they were supposed to be there rather than a poor fabrication.

A bit of dremmel work I think


----------



## Roller83

That's it mate... Try n do it if u can... Sure there's a couple of different ways it can b done and would b superb if u could keep em...

But as u say if it looks pony then the whole kit will look pony so best u try see what u can do.

End of the day if u try get it to work before sprayed and filmed over and it looks crap u can always glue the piece bk in fill and fibre glas it over and no on would ever no


----------



## E3 YOB

If you a going to lower your car just a little trick I devised from using the Iphone to get the camber back to standard by adjusting the tie bars. I should not be excessive wear on the tires before I take the car for 3D alignment.

Download the 59p app on the iphone called the Tiltmeter. Before the car was lowered I took all the measurements and the camber on the rear was 88 degrees.

When the car was complete I had the car driven over the pit and the guys adjusted the camber until my iphone read 88 degrees again.










Another little tool which works really surprisingly well is this torque gun that plugs into the cigarette lighter. It works by using a clutch system where it spins at high speed then engages impacting the bolt. You can tighten bolts up to 320 nm and of course undo them without breaking a sweat. Much less fiddly that the torque wrench I find. You just wouldn't expect it to work at all on first glance.


----------



## V6RUL

I hope you dont have any days off as your starting to gather some momentum and im sure there are lots on here watching with interest.
Keep up the good work.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

I am off on holiday today  To a location that does not have cars. For two weeks I won't be able to update the thread unfortunately.

Will get straight on the bodykit when I return though as I know a lot of peeps would like to see it taking shape.

Cheers Steve and all the nice support given on my thread.

Frase


----------



## Charlie

Needs to go lower Frase, if you're gonna do it, do it properly 

I would not bother with the aliens, they are worse than useless anyway and will ruin the lines of the bumper. I know they are supposed to be a requirement for MOT's, but I have never had mine tested in 3 MOT's (I wait and watch with nervous anticipation 

Have a great holiday and I am looking forward to seeing this progress, I am living vicariously through you, so don't let me down :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Charlie said:


> Needs to go lower Frase, if you're gonna do it, do it properly


This is it unadjusted at the moment. Going to live with it like this for a few days and see how much scraping I get as I go about my business. If I drop is lower I might get slightly smaller spacers on the back to bring the wheels in a touch. Although the flush look is great it is more inclined to scrape if I drop the car further (is scraping a bit now), maybe 10mm will be the order of the day on the back instead of 13mm each side.

In which case I will need to find someone who can maybe supply a hub centric spacer at 10mm - Have no idea who might be able to help -Charlie-. Let me know if you can get hold of 10mm hub centric spacers matey? 

Once I get the kit on then i'll take a trip up the M1 and let you have a look in person, see what you think


----------



## lego man

VSPURS said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only I had a driveway
> 
> Steve/Matt
> 
> Turbo wise I am going to be looking into the GTX30 series. Output on these rivals the next series up but keeping the same spool time as the GT30. Seems like the best of both worlds with these new compressor designs.
> 
> GTX3071R
> GTX3076R
> 
> Frase
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful with any of the new development stuff as this is what I tried on my last turbo which was an MD555 Turbo Dynamics upgrade to the Subaru. It claimed lots and delivered little. Owens are far more tried and tested and would say that spending the money that you will be, i'd spend it wisely as there are so many other things that will be required along with the turbo upgrade that can lead to issues.
Click to expand...

Wasnt it me who tried the MD555 turbo first ?! :lol:

The reason why I chose this turbo from Turbo Dynamics is at the time, my friend had one fitted to his scooby and seemed to worked really well for a season pushing 400+bhp. Plus the housing came coated too. The turbo worked really well on the 20v running 1.5 bar but started backing up exhaust side causing High egts spiking hard at 2.1 bar.Seemed like the exhaust gases was backing up! This caused the exhaust housing to swell and fracture over a period of time.( Scooby engine vs 20v engine vag = different efficiency )
From there I stuck with the IHI flange/manifold and replaced it with a Turbo from Owen developments. There IHI Turbos have a thinker/more nickel content to the housing which helps alot when running a internally gated turbo @ 2.1 bar flowing 540 bhp

One thing I have learnt is to scrap the IHI hybrid internal style, not only for the above and its silly 3 bolt flange but from more control over boost. ie interanl gate 22m vs 42mm external gate, and to scrap all the hybrid turbo non sense and go for a true Garrett Turbo. Why flow gases through the turbo if you dont need to !

Here are some videos that might interest you, me launching the MD555 turbo holding a iPhone ? 





So from just reading through you thread, its seems like your on the right track. Keep up the good work.

I am testing out a new turbo kit for the intent to supply to the UK. Its looking really good so far. 
( no vspurs you cant have one :wink: )

BR

Lego

PS I would love you to fit a screamer pipe coming out of the bonnet! That would really wind people up on here! 
Body kit looking good to!


----------



## hooley

Charlie said:


> vicariously


Duck me
Are you allowed to use words like that???

J


----------



## Kingfisher_TT

Frakay, loving this. Keep up the good work (and pix  ).

Btw - how on earth are you affording all this matey?! Did you pick the right 6 numbers one Saturday?


----------



## E3 YOB

Kingfisher_TT said:


> Frakay, loving this. Keep up the good work (and pix  ).
> 
> Btw - how on earth are you affording all this matey?! Did you pick the right 6 numbers one Saturday?


It's all relative really - I have a few bob tucked away 

I am sat in the Maldives, no roads, no cars, NO TT's! - I am going cold turkey and breaking out in a sweat, shaking with the distance I am keeping from the motor.

Perfect scenery, romantic meal and I think I did mention the car twice. I even showed the missus the latest pictures over candlelight  She obviously finds other good qualities about me as my TT repertoire she seems to put up with quite well 

Anyway took my little notebook so will check in on the forum just can't update my thread with anything new at the moment


----------



## badger5

lego man said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only I had a driveway
> 
> Steve/Matt
> 
> Turbo wise I am going to be looking into the GTX30 series. Output on these rivals the next series up but keeping the same spool time as the GT30. Seems like the best of both worlds with these new compressor designs.
> 
> GTX3071R
> GTX3076R
> 
> Frase
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful with any of the new development stuff as this is what I tried on my last turbo which was an MD555 Turbo Dynamics upgrade to the Subaru. It claimed lots and delivered little. Owens are far more tried and tested and would say that spending the money that you will be, i'd spend it wisely as there are so many other things that will be required along with the turbo upgrade that can lead to issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasnt it me who tried the MD555 turbo first ?! :lol:
> 
> The reason why I chose this turbo from Turbo Dynamics is at the time, my friend had one fitted to his scooby and seemed to worked really well for a season pushing 400+bhp. Plus the housing came coated too. The turbo worked really well on the 20v running 1.5 bar but started backing up exhaust side causing High egts spiking hard at 2.1 bar.Seemed like the exhaust gases was backing up! This caused the exhaust housing to swell and fracture over a period of time.( Scooby engine vs 20v engine vag = different efficiency )
> From there I stuck with the IHI flange/manifold and replaced it with a Turbo from Owen developments. There IHI Turbos have a thinker/more nickel content to the housing which helps alot when running a internally gated turbo @ 2.1 bar flowing 540 bhp
> 
> One thing I have learnt is to scrap the IHI hybrid internal style, not only for the above and its silly 3 bolt flange but from more control over boost. ie interanl gate 22m vs 42mm external gate, and to scrap all the hybrid turbo non sense and go for a true Garrett Turbo. Why flow gases through the turbo if you dont need to !
> 
> Here are some videos that might interest you, me launching the MD555 turbo holding a iPhone ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So from just reading through you thread, its seems like your on the right track. Keep up the good work.
> 
> I am testing out a new turbo kit for the intent to supply to the UK. Its looking really good so far.
> ( no vspurs you cant have one :wink: )
> 
> BR
> 
> Lego
> 
> PS I would love you to fit a screamer pipe coming out of the bonnet! That would really wind people up on here!
> Body kit looking good to!
Click to expand...

I ran Fp Green IHI fitment and it boost crep, ported it to within an inch of its life and it was fine.. 450bhp from 2.2bar
then ran Fp Red IHI fitment again with the 8cm housing (green was 7cm) and laggier, yep, but 517bhp from 2.2bar, again ported wastegate on this having learnt from the green. both internally gated

hotsides are muchos hot... IHI fitment - goes with the territory on 1.8t's


----------



## E3 YOB

Badger

The increase in HP but the increase in lag, did you feel the offset was better or did you feel the car ran better at the lower HP with lower lag? There must be a tipping point for all these applications.

I will be purchasing the Garrett GTX3076R series this week and a small housing .63 initially to see how that performs and scale the housing up if needed.

Frase


----------



## E3 YOB

Oh and Steve, I managed to get a copy of Redline at the airport, nice work fella - The car is a masterpiece!


----------



## WozzaTT

Christ Frase - you're building a superb beast of a TT with seemingly limitless funds and now you're taking a couple of weeks in the Maldives to chill out?

Chin up mate


----------



## Kingfisher_TT

WozzaTT said:


> Christ Frase - you're building a superb beast of a TT with seemingly limitless funds and now you're taking a couple of weeks in the Maldives to chill out?
> 
> Chin up mate


+1


----------



## lego man

Bill,

Does the FP green hold accrete boost @ high revs under any all types of driving loads? I am hoping that using a larger (external) wastgate will fix this problem.

I am wanting accurate boost to hold out right to the top of the rev range. Plus I think I can get a better tune using after market ecu.

Any advice fellow ?

Lego

PS think of using a G35, is the lag really bad? or is it worth that extra power?


----------



## badger5

frakay100 said:


> Badger
> 
> The increase in HP but the increase in lag, did you feel the offset was better or did you feel the car ran better at the lower HP with lower lag? There must be a tipping point for all these applications.
> 
> I will be purchasing the Garrett GTX3076R series this week and a small housing .63 initially to see how that performs and scale the housing up if needed.
> 
> Frase


it was 400-500rpm slower to get going... but kept going the same rpm...
FP Red to FP Green I did prefer the red, but I did try the FP green on the reds hotside once and that was poor... slower spool and no more top end. We're talkign power >4krpm here to my then 8200rpm limiter and peak power was at 8200rpm and not "peaked" yet


----------



## badger5

lego man said:


> Bill,
> 
> Does the FP green hold accrete boost @ high revs under any all types of driving loads? I am hoping that using a larger (external) wastgate will fix this problem.
> 
> I am wanting accurate boost to hold out right to the top of the rev range. Plus I think I can get a better tune using after market ecu.
> 
> Any advice fellow ?
> 
> Lego
> 
> PS think of using a G35, is the lag really bad? or is it worth that extra power?


I run GT35 now.. its way better than the FP's I ran... 
the FP's held boost fine, I ran them to 2.2bar which they held.. the green on its as supplied housing suffered creep, but once ported out it worked fine.
GT35 now is on 44mm tial gate and is in a different league in spool, power, respool etc...


----------



## E3 YOB

Bill,

I have a 44mm Tial for my build and did enquire if anyone was running a GT35 on a 2L and seems to be rare due to the fact people think the lag would be too great. See you have it on a 1900 bore... when are you starting and then reaching full spool on the GT35?

Thanks for posting; really useful info. Very interested to hear any pros/cons you have with your GT35 set-up.

Cheers

Fraser


----------



## badger5

frakay100 said:


> Bill,
> 
> I have a 44mm Tial for my build and did enquire if anyone was running a GT35 on a 2L and seems to be rare due to the fact people think the lag would be too great. See you have it on a 1900 bore... when are you starting and then reaching full spool on the GT35?
> 
> Thanks for posting; really useful info. Very interested to hear any pros/cons you have with your GT35 set-up.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Fraser


full on boost on mine is from mid 4krpm, with little happening below 4krpm. Mines GT3582 with metal bearing upgrade.
it revs however to the moon once going, and between gear change there is literally no drop off, no lag at all. its own inertia keeps it spinning once spooled up. on a 2ltr it would get going I think some 400-600rpm faster than my 83mm bore.

I have a new motor being built currently which is higher compression than before, to pickup some off boost performance and I have installed the vvt unit also, to dial in some response also. mines on S60 DTA management not bosch anymore tho fyi.


----------



## lego man

badger5 said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill,
> 
> I have a 44mm Tial for my build and did enquire if anyone was running a GT35 on a 2L and seems to be rare due to the fact people think the lag would be too great. See you have it on a 1900 bore... when are you starting and then reaching full spool on the GT35?
> 
> Thanks for posting; really useful info. Very interested to hear any pros/cons you have with your GT35 set-up.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Fraser
> 
> 
> 
> full on boost on mine is from mid 4krpm, with little happening below 4krpm. Mines GT3582 with metal bearing upgrade.
> it revs however to the moon once going, and between gear change there is literally no drop off, no lag at all. its own inertia keeps it spinning once spooled up. on a 2ltr it would get going I think some 400-600rpm faster than my 83mm bore.
> 
> I have a new motor being built currently which is higher compression than before, to pickup some off boost performance and I have installed the vvt unit also, to dial in some response also. mines on S60 DTA management not bosch anymore tho fyi.
Click to expand...

Bill, have a look at this video 



This is my TT running an owens ihi GT30 cartiage with standard cams. How does the boost to rpm look against to your GT35?


----------



## E3 YOB

Today I have ordered:

Garrett GTX3076R - This turbo spools the same as the gt3076 series but has the output of the GT3582R @ 640BHP

Also a Tial MV-R 44mm Wastegate Polished.

These should be on my doorstep when I get home so I will photo them for you then.

Frase


----------



## corsa2

Would love to see the ending result ! !


----------



## nate42

Nice! This is definitely a *BIG* turbo build  
What about the manifolds? Which ones are you planning to use for exhaust/intake?
This might be interesting for you http://www.semmotorsports.com/ alternative to ARP and Dahlback intake manifolds.


----------



## V6RUL

frakay100 said:


> Today I have ordered:
> 
> Garrett GTX3076R - This turbo spools the same as the gt3076 series but has the output of the GT3582R @ 640BHP
> 
> Also a Tial MV-R 44mm Wastegate Polished.
> 
> These should be on my doorstep when I get home so I will photo them for you then.
> 
> Frase


Not a bad choice of turbo to go for but i think you will be struggling for the big numbers as your at the bottom end of the displacement table for this model. Just hope you can open the door when you get back as your new bits will be filling up the hallway.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

nate42 said:


> Nice! This is definitely a *BIG* turbo build
> What about the manifolds? Which ones are you planning to use for exhaust/intake?
> This might be interesting for you http://www.semmotorsports.com/ alternative to ARP and Dahlback intake manifolds.


This is taking a little more deliberation at the moment as I would like to keep the standard head initially but with a view to up-scale the head to a big port option. The ideal situation is to have an intake manifold for a big port and run a smaller gasket (but this might cause issues in itself). Otherwise I will get an SEM on the standard head and then have to change the intake manifold when I change the head. Or just go straight into having a ported head - SO this is the deliberation.

But, basically I want to see what the standard head and cams can produce as I want to keep the car drivable on a day-to-day basis but the SEM manifold is the top choice at the moment.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

nate42 said:


> Nice! This is definitely a *BIG* turbo build
> What about the manifolds? Which ones are you planning to use for exhaust/intake?
> This might be interesting for you http://www.semmotorsports.com/ alternative to ARP and Dahlback intake manifolds.


think he's already looking into SEM

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=195993

awesome GTI in the UK are now selling them !!


----------



## E3 YOB

stevecollier said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I have ordered:
> 
> Garrett GTX3076R - This turbo spools the same as the gt3076 series but has the output of the GT3582R @ 640BHP
> 
> Also a Tial MV-R 44mm Wastegate Polished.
> 
> These should be on my doorstep when I get home so I will photo them for you then.
> 
> Frase
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad choice of turbo to go for but i think you will be struggling for the big numbers as your at the bottom end of the displacement table for this model. Just hope you can open the door when you get back as your new bits will be filling up the hallway.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Your right Steve there is that and have thought about it somewhat in my decision making. I will be running the turbo with a small housing and it will be more restricted so the top numbers will be less. I chose this as it gives me options to de-restrict at a later date if I want without having uprate the turbo again. As no-one else is running this turbo it is hard to know how it will perform until it is bolted on I guess.

Yeah the flat is certainly filling up with car parts  I'll be moving out to make room soon


----------



## V6RUL

One of the bottlenecks on the VAG engines is the cylinder head.
This company will give you improved breathing and can do fast road cams to give a stock feel at low rpm..
http://www.cncheads.co.uk/audi18bv.html
a few of us on here have used this company and i have nothing but praise for them.
Although your turbo setup will work well enough without the head work, by changing your head will improve exhaust gas flow, this may allow you to spec a slightly bigger turbo without inducing extra lag as the improved gas flow will compensate for this.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

I have kept this to one of the last decisions as CNC supply on a replacement basis so the car will have to be in the shop being taken apart before I get the head swapped out (unless they accept the replacement at a later date?). So I am getting the items I can get off the shelf now and mulling over the head and manifolds but knowing a few of you are using the CNC heads that will be the route I will take.

Cheers F


----------



## badger5

lego man said:


> badger5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill,
> 
> I have a 44mm Tial for my build and did enquire if anyone was running a GT35 on a 2L and seems to be rare due to the fact people think the lag would be too great. See you have it on a 1900 bore... when are you starting and then reaching full spool on the GT35?
> 
> Thanks for posting; really useful info. Very interested to hear any pros/cons you have with your GT35 set-up.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Fraser
> 
> 
> 
> full on boost on mine is from mid 4krpm, with little happening below 4krpm. Mines GT3582 with metal bearing upgrade.
> it revs however to the moon once going, and between gear change there is literally no drop off, no lag at all. its own inertia keeps it spinning once spooled up. on a 2ltr it would get going I think some 400-600rpm faster than my 83mm bore.
> 
> I have a new motor being built currently which is higher compression than before, to pickup some off boost performance and I have installed the vvt unit also, to dial in some response also. mines on S60 DTA management not bosch anymore tho fyi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bill, have a look at this video
> 
> 
> 
> This is my TT running an owens ihi GT30 cartiage with standard cams. How does the boost to rpm look against to your GT35?
Click to expand...

That looks like a good spool.. You 2ltr yea? Makes a nice difference ~500rpm sooner to get going over 1781cc
nice


----------



## badger5

tony_rigby_uk said:


> nate42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! This is definitely a *BIG* turbo build
> What about the manifolds? Which ones are you planning to use for exhaust/intake?
> This might be interesting for you http://www.semmotorsports.com/ alternative to ARP and Dahlback intake manifolds.
> 
> 
> 
> think he's already looking into SEM
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=195993
> 
> awesome GTI in the UK are now selling them !!
Click to expand...

...and I had the 1st one to test in UK from SEM, >3 years ago. They work great 
Nice manifolds, flow well, balanced flow through the ports..

What size tbody to go with it?
I use 80mm personally, but 75mm R32 one is popular also.


----------



## V6RUL

frakay100 said:


> I have kept this to one of the last decisions as CNC supply on a replacement basis so the car will have to be in the shop being taken apart before I get the head swapped out (unless they accept the replacement at a later date?). So I am getting the items I can get off the shelf now and mulling over the head and manifolds but knowing a few of you are using the CNC heads that will be the route I will take.
> 
> Cheers F


They do an exchange service but im not sure if they will accept yours at a later date, but that will only be a few days..
Steve


----------



## bigsyd

tell you what.... this is a nice angry little bugger


----------



## Adam-tt

bigsyd said:


> tell you what.... this is a nice angry little bugger


Are they mk2 headlights I see?


----------



## V6RUL

I think they are MK1 with the body kit/masks influencing the look.

Thats toooooo angry for me and i nearly hid behind the couch.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## lego man

Steve C.

Dont be boring! they look cool ! imo something different! :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

A touch too radical looking for me but i can appreciate it looks like it has been put together well.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Steve

In keeping with your best of both worlds build, how about the centre twin exhaust crossover? :lol: :lol: :lol:










I expect you are grabbing your keys now to get down to Pipewerxs


----------



## V6RUL

frakay100 said:


> Steve
> 
> In keeping with your best of both worlds build, how about the centre twin exhaust crossover? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expect you are grabbing your keys now to get down to Pipewerxs


 :lol: still a single exit though..
thought you were on holiday, sunning it up..giving or getting lots of man luv.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

The missus is ill and the Maldives is quite boring to be honest in the evenings. Wish I had only booked a week and taken a week to work on the car!

Fresh out of man luv, it's Muslim here don't-ya-know! Might be stoned to death for just replying to this post.
[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTKING

Great build thread..

I'd like to know what exhaust manifold you are going to use?? Any pictures? Keep up the good work!!


----------



## E3 YOB

Don't know yet - Any good recommendations on exhaust manifolds?

Working through the definite items now and need to get the tape measure out for turbo housing and exhaust manifolds.

Interested in Tial V Band housing for the turbo due to it's low profile


----------



## E3 YOB

SEM Intake manifold ordered with Awesome today[/*]
Also Forge FMIC with Black pipes (don't want to see the pipes through the grill)[/*]


----------



## V6RUL

frakay100 said:


> SEM Intake manifold ordered with Awesome today[/*]
> Also Forge FMIC with Black pipes (don't want to see the pipes through the grill)[/*]


You could have gone for the Charge Cooler setup.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Growing lIst: Engine components purchased so far


GTX3076r Garrett Turbo[/*]
83mm JE Pistons (Thermal coated domes, anti friction coated skirts)[/*]
IE Rods (uprated Tool Steel Wrist Pins, Calico Coated Rod Bearings)[/*]
Tial MV-R 44mm External Wastegate[/*]
SEM Inlet Manifold[/*]
R32 80mm Throttle Body[/*]
Forge front mounted intercooler[/*]
Genesis 750cc Injectors[/*]

Still so much to get but a few of the big things are off the list


----------



## E3 YOB

stevecollier said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEM Intake manifold ordered with Awesome today[/*]
> Also Forge FMIC with Black pipes (don't want to see the pipes through the grill)[/*]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could have gone for the Charge Cooler setup.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Steve
Click to expand...

Cheers Steve you have it on your build so you obviously rate it over the Forge air cooled. It's not too late to change but I have no real knowledge of that setup. Think it is the better route?


----------



## V6RUL

frakay100 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEM Intake manifold ordered with Awesome today[/*]
> Also Forge FMIC with Black pipes (don't want to see the pipes through the grill)[/*]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could have gone for the Charge Cooler setup.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Steve you have it on your build so you obviously rate it over the Forge air cooled. It's not too late to change but I have no real knowledge of that setup. Think it is the better route?
Click to expand...

My battery is already in the boot and with OEM filter removed this is the heat exchanger fitted..








there is a small water rad fitted infront of the OEM rad and a small water pump tucked away.
Water to Air coolers are 4 times more efficient at cooling than Air to Air and im quite surprised more havnt gone down this route. Im well happy.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Looks really smart, did your indi come up with this? I think this might be something I will look at if I feel the air is not being cooled enough from the FMIC - Also if indeed I am going to relocate the battery. Likely but not sure quite yet on these details.

Does look great though Steve and I can see that it will give greater efficiencies - I know one of your things was not to have heat effecting the engine performance and this is a nice setup for such a big turbo.

hmmm damn you


----------



## V6RUL

Just thought i would give you a chance to see what I've got whilst your still ordering parts.
Don't think there is a 1.8 running a CC system for comparison to a FMIC.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Components purchased update:


GTX3076r Garrett Turbo[/*]
83mm JE Pistons (Thermal coated domes, anti friction coated skirts)[/*]
IE Rods (uprated Tool Steel Wrist Pins, Calico Coated Rod Bearings)[/*]
Tial MV-R 44mm External Wastegate[/*]
SEM Inlet Manifold[/*]
R32 80mm Throttle Body[/*]
Forge front mounted intercooler[/*]
Genesis 750cc Injectors[/*]
Tial GT28/30/35 T/Hsg Inlet V Band Clamp[/*]
Tial GT28/30/35 T/Hsg Outlet V Band Clamp[/*]
Tial GT30 S/S Turbine Housing 0.82 A/R[/*]
Heat Jacket Garrett GT30/35 ext W/G[/*]

Although I did initially think I was going to specify a .63 housing I have gone for a .82 - Obviously the luxury of it is I can swap it out if I feel there is too much lag, but the draw of bigger numbers is sucking me in - Dag Nammit

Got a nice little jacket for the hot side too 

Let's hope a .82 housing will fit in the bay


----------



## V6RUL

Here is a little website for you to ponder on with regards to chargecooling and gives some very good answers..
http://www.chargecooler.co.uk/index.php ... age=page_3
Steve


----------



## Roller83

Jesus an 82 housing is gonna b bigger than the turbo... Lol

On my Escort I had a T3 and put a 63 housing on it and the turbo dent kick in till about 3200-3400rpm then all he'll broke loose at 22psi haha. FWD was skipping and torque steering all over the gaff but fook me ut was quick

Let's hope there ain't too much lag frase


----------



## E3 YOB

stevecollier said:


> Here is a little website for you to ponder on with regards to chargecooling and gives some very good answers..
> http://www.chargecooler.co.uk/index.php ... age=page_3
> Steve


Thanks Steve i'll have a read through this today. 



> Jesus an 82 housing is gonna b bigger than the turbo... Lol


Would be a bit of a problem if it wasn't :?


----------



## E3 YOB

> Here is a little website for you to ponder on with regards to chargecooling and gives some very good answers..
> http://www.chargecooler.co.uk/index.php ... age=page_3
> Steve


Damn and blast this makes perfect sense. 8) I can see what you mean, arguably this should be the standard really for any proper BTC. Obviously it takes more space and some fabrication but the amount of heat that can be absorbed clearly far exceeds air to air as you say.

Thanks Steve - Great link


----------



## Roller83

This was my little beauty..!









Exhaust housing wasn't bigger than the Turbo [smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## Roller83

Btw frase what's happening with the body kit... Still really interested in this!!!


----------



## E3 YOB

> Exhaust housing wasn't bigger than the Turbo


I would class the whole thing as the turbo, turbine and compressor but see what you're saying - The GTX30 turbine is quite a lot bigger than the escort one so a housing of .82 is not outrageous.

I am still on holiday so I have not been able to start on the bodykit but have obviously had loads of time on my hands in the evenings to start buying stuff for the build. I will get to work on the bodykit as soon as I get back 

So you obviously have modded your previous cars then! - haha your definitely going to be tinkering with your TT some more


----------



## Roller83

frakay100 said:


> Exhaust housing wasn't bigger than the Turbo
> 
> 
> 
> I would class the whole thing as the turbo, turbine and compressor but see what you're saying - The GTX30 turbine is quite a lot bigger than the escort one so a housing of .82 is not outrageous.
> 
> I am still on holiday so I have not been able to start on the bodykit but have obviously had loads of time on my hands in the evenings to start buying stuff for the build. I will get to work on the bodykit as soon as I get back
> 
> So you obviously have modded your previous cars then! - haha your definitely going to be tinkering with your TT some more
Click to expand...

Yea GT turbos r always huuuge... R they also roller bearing?

Can't wait to see the body kit done seriously!!!

And yes mate... My Escort had loads done to it... They run a Manual Fuel Injection which is shit so I converted it to run off Cosworth (Pectel) management... Took alot of work modified fuel rails and inlet and throttle body and loom and ecu all followed by a map... It ended up about 250bhp on standard 1.6 mahle bottom end and Newmark cam on the 8v head... Went like the clappers... Loved it but wasn't too reliable... Haha.

So now I'm getting the itch for more boost and go again haha


----------



## E3 YOB

> Yea GT turbos r always huuuge... R they also roller bearing?


Ah hem - GTX! 

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=GTX3076R


----------



## Roller83

frakay100 said:


> Yea GT turbos r always huuuge... R they also roller bearing?
> 
> 
> 
> Ah hem - GTX!
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=GTX3076R
Click to expand...

Haha. That's ledge. How did u do that?


----------



## E3 YOB

Right none of the big things have arrived. :?

Pistons still at JE being coated and GTX turbos and Tial Turbine housing is in short supply so a bit of a wait for these items. I am drawing up a long list of stuff and sending it over to 034 Motorsport as they seem to have the best in house stock and a greater selection of things than anyone in the UK.

Anyway a not so exciting update (no shiny things) as this weekend I am going to try and get a few non-glamorous things done on the car first.

Had a few things sat on the doorstep when I got home...










Need to replace one of the ball joints as that is knackered so I decided to replace them both and whilst I am there I thought I would replace the boots as I noticed a split on one.

After that I will try and mount the front bumper on the car, get the drill and cutting tool out and see if I can make it fit nicely. I'll have to wait to do the rear bumper as it has a slight crack which I will have to fix with fiberglass which has been missed from my latest delivery of goods. I did get a nice pair of carbon fibre cutting scissors which a really nicely made and should give me a nice clean cut when I come to skin the lower valances on the bodykit.

Got some clear lenses which I won't fit until I am certain that my idea of relaying some amber LEDs for the indicators and some white LEDs for DRLs within the clear lenses will work. My thought is that they both can be in the clear lens and when I hit the indicator the day running LEDs will turn off when the indicator flashes.

Have an R32 80mm throttle body from ebay. Very nice and clean and a bit of a bargain tbh.

Just want to mention this tool; the CEL Multi2pro. If there is going to be any cutting needed when fitting the body kit this multitool will handle that when I have the kit on the car. The blade just oscillates left to right so there is hardly any movement so you have great control and no real risk or damaging the car/kit. It is rather heavy duty (I have burnt out many dremels in my time), and cordless. Does loads of stuff like sanding etc so is perfect for bigger jobs. I would recommend it.



















Little LED torch on the underside


----------



## V6RUL

Welcome back to the land of the living, hope your chilled and the otherhalf is well tanned.
Always nice to come back to some goodies but difficult to hide the excitement from the other half.. :lol:
Time to get started, hey. 
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Denisa feels sorry for the car, she says 'that poor car' whenever something arrives through the door! 

She is taking pity on something that get lavish gifts, taken out regularly and is thought about a few hundred times a day.

So not upset her further I have decided not to treat her in the same way. It's only fair :lol:


----------



## Roller83

Them Multi masters r mustard mate. I got one at work... Looking forward to seeing some action.


----------



## V6RUL

At least your sausage rolls will have a nice clean cut..  
Im affraid i havn't got the knowledge to take power tools to the TT, i leave that to the specialists.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Aside from enjoying doing this sort of stuff I really struggle to find decent companies in and around London who cater for this sort of thing. I generally have a stab at most things and then take it to a specialist if the job it too much.

You guys seem to have the cream of companies in the north west and midlands.

Steve it is also good for cutting baguettes and bratwurst :lol:

Roll on Saturday


----------



## Charlie

frakay100 said:


> Little LED torch on the underside


That looks dangerous, watch your fingers buddy 

Charlie


----------



## Roller83

They actually don't cut ya if u touch the blade apparently...

Wouldn't take the Gamble myself tho lol


----------



## Roller83

They actually don't cut ya if u touch the blade apparently...

Wouldn't take the Gamble myself tho lol


----------



## E3 YOB

Nipped out at lunch and did a bit this evening.

Had to do some cutting on the plastic blocks that support the Mk1 bumper on the bodywork but was not a problem. The kit has not needed any modification.

This side is completely attached:










Was a bit dirty there

I need to get some big G clamps tomorrow morning as my mole grips were not up to the task of clamping the kit to the crash bar. I need to get a lot of tention on the kit so I can make sure everything lines up correctly, I will then drill the top of the kit and fix the passenger side in place. I should have it all drilled and fitted by tomorrow afternoon and then I will put the Mk1 bumper back on and then I can start work with sanding and spraying the bumper.

Just so you can get a sneak on the profile of the car - Obviously imagine it had wheels 




























There is a lot of rubber for conducting air to the individual intercoolers, will be nice when all that junk is removed. The horn will have to be relocated too.

Also had time to adjust the coilovers so it will ride a bit lower when the wheels are on. Whilst the front it attached I will check the clearance on the front splitter as I doubt there will be much space from the road.

Frase


----------



## Roller83

All things considered... That looks like it's gonna fit like a dream mate!


----------



## Roller83

Double post... My bad


----------



## E3 YOB

Steve you keep double posting, something up with your finger?  you should delete the duplicate


----------



## E3 YOB

Charlie said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little LED torch on the underside
> 
> 
> 
> That looks dangerous, watch your fingers buddy
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Now my favourite tool! - yeah this is the least dangerous cutting tool out there and one of the most effective


----------



## Roller83

frakay100 said:


> Steve you keep double posting, something up with your finger?  you should delete the duplicate


Don't no how to delete. It's coz I'm off me iphone


----------



## caney

frakay100 said:


> Growing lIst: Engine components purchased so far
> 
> 
> GTX3076r Garrett Turbo[/*]
> 83mm JE Pistons (Thermal coated domes, anti friction coated skirts)[/*]
> IE Rods (uprated Tool Steel Wrist Pins, Calico Coated Rod Bearings)[/*]
> Tial MV-R 44mm External Wastegate[/*]
> SEM Inlet Manifold[/*]
> R32 80mm Throttle Body[/*]
> Forge front mounted intercooler[/*]
> Genesis 750cc Injectors[/*]
> 
> Still so much to get but a few of the big things are off the list


R32 tb is 75 mm mate


----------



## caney

Roller83 said:


> Jesus an 82 housing is gonna b bigger than the turbo... Lol


Not much bigger than a .63 i've had both on my car,lag wise it's 4-500rpm difference depending on how big your comp wheel is? A .82 will flow more top end and stop back pressure


----------



## E3 YOB

caney said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing lIst: Engine components purchased so far
> 
> 
> GTX3076r Garrett Turbo[/*]
> 83mm JE Pistons (Thermal coated domes, anti friction coated skirts)[/*]
> IE Rods (uprated Tool Steel Wrist Pins, Calico Coated Rod Bearings)[/*]
> Tial MV-R 44mm External Wastegate[/*]
> SEM Inlet Manifold[/*]
> R32 80mm Throttle Body[/*]
> Forge front mounted intercooler[/*]
> Genesis 750cc Injectors[/*]
> 
> Still so much to get but a few of the big things are off the list
> 
> 
> 
> R32 tb is 75 mm mate
Click to expand...

Yep my bad, is 75mm which is as big as I wanted to go on the tb.


----------



## E3 YOB

Managed to attach the lower drivers side last night, next thing to do is to attach the off side










Right side attached and I am happy with the alignment here









Next thing is to get as much tension as I can on the front so I can pull the kit next to the crash bar. The intention is to line up the kit perfectly so I can see that the gaps are equal and align with the lights.









With a fair amount of tension applied the left light looks well align with the kit









The right side needs extra tensioners so these padded wire twist ties bring the kit up inline









Next I want to start drilling Pilot Holes in the top of the kit. To not risk drilling large holes on the wrong place I start of with a 1.5mm drill bit. 









With the 1.5mm pilot holes drilled I can see if I am on target. I shine an LED light through the holes just to make sure I cannot see any edges. I then drill again with a 5mm drill bit. These line up well, I then check the fixing bolts. These need a little more so I then drill the holes again with a 5.5mm drill bit. The bolts fit very nicely ensuring there is no movement of the kit on the bolts.









The studs all fit in nicely. When the kit is painted and wrapped I will replace the metal fixing strip over the fiberglass to add extra tension and take pressure off the fiberglass.









All the ties and bungees are removed from the kit









Check of the bodywork alignment looks prefect and I pat myself on the back for having made a good job of it









Put the wheels on to soo how the clearance is. 









Looking forward to doing the cosmetics and the car definitely needs the other parts (skirts and rear) to butch up the rest. 



























I am very pleased with how the kit looks on the front. I have fitted it quite quickly which is down to having all the tools for the job before hand. Minor cutting of the standard mounts was needed but no cutting on the bodykit was needed, only mounting holes.

Now time to take it off and replace the standard front. :?

Frase


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

WOOWWWW !!! bet your glad you took the gambel with that kit... it looks AMAZING matey !!!

So the carbon bits? do they come with it and bond onto the Rails where it's supposted to be? I noticed it's all blue.. (looks like a very good kit though) Love it when a plan comes together... I WANT IT !!!!


----------



## V6RUL

Blinking heck, you've been busy. This kit is going to look well mean.
Bet your going to cack yourself going over your first speed bump.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

tony_rigby_uk said:


> WOOWWWW !!! bet your glad you took the gambel with that kit... it looks AMAZING matey !!!
> 
> So the carbon bits? do they come with it and bond onto the Rails where it's supposted to be? I noticed it's all blue.. (looks like a very good kit though) Love it when a plan comes together... I WANT IT !!!!


Cheers guys, ain't looking bad is it.

No the carbon bits are skinned on there with resin and hardener. I have three meters of the stuff so can get to work cutting the sheets. Josh just posted a carbon fibre bit he just made, it is the same process but instead I resin the part I want to add carbon fibre too rather than making a mould. Then add the carbon cloth, and then resin and lacquer so it will look like the valances are carbon fibre like the wing mirrors.

The kit definitely needs needs prep work done to it but I happy how quickly I got the hardest job done. The rest should be easy street.

The rear bumper I have to fix though as it got a crack on it through transit.

Really does look quite good on the car


----------



## E3 YOB

stevecollier said:


> Blinking heck, you've been busy. This kit is going to look well mean.
> Bet your going to cack yourself going over your first speed bump.
> Steve


Maybe I should go lambo stylee and fit a hydraulic pump on the front. Speed bumps will certainly not be my friends 

When the skirts are on and the rest is butched up it will look rather agressive


----------



## E3 YOB

> So the carbon bits? do they come with it and bond onto the Rails where it's supposted to be?


Tony, na I just wanted carbon on it so that mock up you saw, that was how I photoshopped it. The kit is just fibreglass


----------



## Charlie

That is gonna look mean as f***, as you say you will definitely need the skirts to match up with the aggression of the front end. If I saw that coming up behind me, I would move over 

I think with all the money you are "investing" you should look at airride 

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Would be good to have a modified meet at some point in the year to be able to see each others improvements.
That would probably mean 10 TTs for peeps to drool over.
ACE cafe in the summer would be interesting..
Steve


----------



## ian222

stevecollier said:


> Would be good to have a modified meet at some point in the year to be able to see each others improvements.
> That would probably mean 10 TTs for peeps to drool over.
> ACE cafe in the summer would be interesting..
> Steve


Just thinking the same Steve, Ace should be a good one.


----------



## E3 YOB

Steve, that's a good idea for Ace  Wonder if I will have the engine built and tuned by then, hope so!

Have taken the blue menace off the front now and put the Mk1 bumper back on and put the car to bed... Just in time for a late furniture delivery, all timed nicely.

Charlie, although I think air ride looks cool I am not sure how well it handles? Never been in a car with it but wanging around a track, I am not sure. Is it not just for posing?

Certainly feeling the days work in my back now, right time for a beer. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## London

Bit surprised Charlie hasn't advised you to keep the blue and white look, given his recent "upgrade"! :lol:

Ldn


----------



## Charlie

frakay100 said:


> Steve, that's a good idea for Ace  Wonder if I will have the engine built and tuned by then, hope so!
> 
> Have taken the blue menace off the front now and put the Mk1 bumper back on and put the car to bed... Just in time for a late furniture delivery, all timed nicely.
> 
> Charlie, although I think air ride looks cool I am not sure how well it handles? Never been in a car with it but wanging around a track, I am not sure. Is it not just for posing?
> 
> Certainly feeling the days work in my back now, right time for a beer. [smiley=cheers.gif]


I am by no means an expert on this, I suggest you pm sierra (Steve) as he has it on his car and seriously rates it. I think when it first came out as an option it was a bit of a compromise, however with technological advances I believe it is now a serious contender when it comes to ride quality - on your project I would almost say it was a requirement 



London said:


> Bit surprised Charlie hasn't advised you to keep the blue and white look, given his recent "upgrade"! :lol:
> 
> Ldn


LOL, shut it Mark 

Charlie


----------



## E3 YOB

*Shadow of the Beast*

Bit of photoshop later with some interpretation on how the skirts will fit but here is my design of E3 YOB. Might even put a go faster stripe on the bonnet 



















Can't wait to create this wee beastie!!!


----------



## V6RUL

You wouldn't be the first to add a strip.. :lol: 








Steve


----------



## ViperOneZero

The kit looks excellent in white.... here is the finished article from the 700 bhp thread


----------



## E3 YOB

stevecollier said:


> You wouldn't be the first to add a strip.. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Haha excellent  Great minds eh

Have you still got that on the car?


----------



## E3 YOB

GunnerGibson said:


> The kit looks excellent in white.... here is the finished article from the 700 bhp thread


Slightly different kit that one but looks great! That car is/was for sale recently in Reading for less than £10k and looks really smart.


----------



## jamman

Im getting old all Im thinking is speed bumps mate.

Been following this thread with great interest thanks for posting

I like the air intakes at the front


----------



## V6RUL

frakay100 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't be the first to add a strip.. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Haha excellent  Great minds eh
> 
> Have you still got that on the car?
Click to expand...

No, cos the car will be having a fresh bit of paint on her. The stripe was put on for the Italy trip last year.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> Im getting old all Im thinking is speed bumps mate.
> 
> Been following this thread with great interest thanks for posting
> 
> I like the air intakes at the front


Which wont serve any purpose if an FMIC is used, so useless really..eh
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> Im getting old all Im thinking is speed bumps mate.
> 
> Been following this thread with great interest thanks for posting
> 
> I like the air intakes at the front


I drive over every speed bump at the moment thinking about this kit... would it have got over that one, what about that one 

The intakes, I think so too, would be perfect to the twin intercooler on the standard car but alas they will be scrapped. Will go to a larger single so might try and redirect some of the air from the vents, shame to waste them


----------



## jamman

stevecollier said:


> Which wont serve any purpose if an FMIC is used, so useless really..eh
> Steve


Good god, ok I dont like the air intakes is that better Steve :roll:

Aesthetics Steve look it up and get a life we are all allowed an opinion arent we :roll:


----------



## E3 YOB

stevecollier said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im getting old all Im thinking is speed bumps mate.
> 
> Been following this thread with great interest thanks for posting
> 
> I like the air intakes at the front
> 
> 
> 
> Which wont serve any purpose if an FMIC is used, so useless really..eh
> Steve
Click to expand...

I'll stick some old gramophones there Steve


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> I drive over every speed bump at the moment thinking about this kit... would it have got over that one, what about that one
> 
> The intakes, I think so too, would be perfect to the twin intercooler on the standard car but alas they will be scrapped. Will go to a larger single so might try and redirect some of the air from the vents, shame to waste them


I was sceptical when I first saw the kit Frase and I think I may have said so but I think for what you are trying to do it works especially with the "useless" front air intakes they look rabbit swallowing MEAN :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Cheers James

I have not got the intercooler yet (I cancelled the Forge one) and I'm getting a larger one. It won't be very difficult to divert air from the intakes to parts of the intercooler so should still serve their purpose.

I have had my eye on this kit for a while and am not a fan of many kits at all so seeing this 'cheapy' one on ebay I thought it was worth the risk seeing that I liked it, and having not been interested in any of the mainstream ones.

Think your roadster is great - Best looking one on here


----------



## E3 YOB

Hopefully Steve keeps rabbits :twisted:


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> I'm getting a larger one.


I've been telling Ola (my partner) bigger isnt best since we met 

Thank you for nice words about my gay hairdressers car (Ola again) not true but kind nevertheless


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> Hopefully Steve keeps rabbits :twisted:


For sure big green eyed ones :twisted:

OK I need bed I'm told (Ola again) :lol:


----------



## Roller83

frakay100 said:


> *Shadow of the Beast*
> 
> Bit of photoshop later with some interpretation on how the skirts will fit but here is my design of E3 YOB. Might even put a go faster stripe on the bonnet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to create this wee beastie!!!


I gotta say... From a person who has never like body kits... That looks RUDE AS FOOK mate...

Can I suggest keeping spoiler with Carbon Fibre V6 lip and I u put that strip on the bonnet I'm a come
Find u in McDs on the A12 and slap cheese burgers all over Ur car... :mrgreen:

Love them pics geez...


----------



## nikos525

frakay100 said:


> *Shadow of the Beast*


That front end looks very Nissan GTR esq looks very smart in white with the carbon as a contrast.

Nice


----------



## V6RUL

Im not sure where the green eyed stuff has come from.. :roll:

The body kit looks very good and colour makes a big difference to the look, but i would be scared of how low it is and you may be forced into air ride as Charlie mentioned.
As for the sccops Frase im sure you will be filling them with a seconadry oil rad in one and an additional water rad as found on the V6 in the other, but then again maybe not, but the option is there.
Hope work doesn't get in the way of the build as its good to see somebody making an effort to make the MK1.5 as Audi should have done instead of going straight to the MK2 as it is now.
Steve


----------



## Roller83

I'd have to add. Kind of hooked to the back of what steves saying...

If I'd describe my MK1 TTRS... Ur basically doing it... The kit is very true to the RS. The original engine Tuned... Only thing I'd change is yr wheels but they r still very suited.


----------



## everton5

I really like the wheels


----------



## E3 YOB

Im not sure where the green eyed stuff has come from..



> The body kit looks very good and colour makes a big difference to the look, but i would be scared of how low it is and you may be forced into air ride as Charlie mentioned.


The only downside (well above the price) is that to get a firmer ride you have to make the car higher so track days on stilts 



> As for the sccops Frase im sure you will be filling them with a seconadry oil rad in one and an additional water rad as found on the V6 in the other, but then again maybe not, but the option is there.


I'll be looking at the merits of each but have not ruled it out in the build.



> Hope work doesn't get in the way of the build as its good to see somebody making an effort to make the MK1.5 as Audi should have done instead of going straight to the MK2 as it is now.


Work won't but some heavy spread betting losses might dampen my spending [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Roller83 said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Shadow of the Beast*
> 
> Bit of photoshop later with some interpretation on how the skirts will fit but here is my design of E3 YOB. Might even put a go faster stripe on the bonnet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to create this wee beastie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta say... From a person who has never like body kits... That looks RUDE AS FOOK mate...
> 
> Can I suggest keeping spoiler with Carbon Fibre V6 lip and I u put that strip on the bonnet I'm a come
> Find u in McDs on the A12 and slap cheese burgers all over Ur car... :mrgreen:
> 
> Love them pics geez...
Click to expand...

There will be no V6 sundries touching the car. I don't get why people buy a 1.8T and then try and make it look like a V6 - Why not just buy a V6 in the first place. :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

+1, but what are you going to do about that little spoiler thingy on the back ?
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

In the interim I am going to Carbon Skin it - It will still be a stubby Mk1 but will be in shiny carbon fibre.

I have had the Deitrich in mind for a long time which I would also skin










When I replace the spoiler it will be a flatter larger type like the Dietrich if not that.


----------



## V6RUL

You could hold out for the VSPURS/LEGO motorised version that has been prototyped on this forum.
Last i heard, it may be coming into production in the summer.
Steve


----------



## everton5

How many cars have u done this too b4?


----------



## E3 YOB

stevecollier said:


> You could hold out for the VSPURS/LEGO motorised version that has been prototyped on this forum.
> Last i heard, it may be coming into production in the summer.
> Steve


It went very quiet on the production front, but if they are going to produce some then I will look at doing this mod as I like the smooth look but won't despoiler for obvious reasons.


----------



## Roller83

frakay100 said:


> In the interim I am going to Carbon Skin it - It will still be a stubby Mk1 but will be in shiny carbon fibre.
> 
> I have had the Deitrich in mind for a long time which I would also skin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I replace the spoiler it will be a flatter larger type like the Dietrich if not that.


Not a case of tryna make look like a V6 :?

More that Ur kit is all slightly bigger than it was before and carbon fibre lipped. It would carry the theme throughout.

But I quite like that spoiler u posted here. Would look great. U considered the electronic mk2 style one? I love that also but guess it would b costly


----------



## E3 YOB

everton5 said:


> How many cars have u done this too b4?


None, everything I do is on an abrupt learning curve  Actually I am not sure of the question.


----------



## Roller83

stevecollier said:


> You could hold out for the VSPURS/LEGO motorised version that has been prototyped on this forum.
> Last i heard, it may be coming into production in the summer.
> Steve


Oops beat me to it


----------



## everton5

frakay100 said:


> everton5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many cars have u done this too b4?
> 
> 
> 
> None, everything I do is on an abrupt learning curve
Click to expand...

Well u much braver than me then but u will get a great sense of pride when it's all done so fair do's to u


----------



## E3 YOB

hmmmm carbon fibre


----------



## Neb

frakay100 said:


> Roller83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Shadow of the Beast*
> 
> Bit of photoshop later with some interpretation on how the skirts will fit but here is my design of E3 YOB. Might even put a go faster stripe on the bonnet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to create this wee beastie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta say... From a person who has never like body kits... That looks RUDE AS FOOK mate...
> 
> Can I suggest keeping spoiler with Carbon Fibre V6 lip and I u put that strip on the bonnet I'm a come
> Find u in McDs on the A12 and slap cheese burgers all over Ur car... :mrgreen:
> 
> Love them pics geez...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There will be no V6 sundries touching the car. I don't get why people buy a 1.8T and then try and make it look like a V6 - Why not just buy a V6 in the first place. :roll:
Click to expand...

I actually don't hate this kit at all.

Re: v6 lookalike, sometimes V6's aren't as common to find (at least not in Canada).. so you make due with what you have available..


----------



## Super Josh

frakay100 said:


>


Carbon looks good Mate 

Josh


----------



## E3 YOB

Cheers Josh, let's see how it turns out.  Will start creating templates today and get the cutting underway.


----------



## E3 YOB

A sand down of the front bumper and then a very light primer done to highlight any imperfections. Doing this shows up bumps, air bubbles, crack that are hard to see. Now with a nice uniform grey they are very obvious and would also be with paint on. Will fix these with resin.














































Once fixed another sand down another coat of primer.


----------



## Roller83

looks twice as good with the primer... cant wait to see it on the motor mate...

can u post a pic of the rear bumper possibly photoshop on...?


----------



## E3 YOB

I'll peg the rear on the back of the car this weekend and then give it some photoshop treatment again.


----------



## Roller83

frakay100 said:


> I'll peg the rear on the back of the car this weekend and then give it some photoshop treatment again.


sweeeeeeet.... just went bk to the first page.... the images of the kit all done r siiiiick

i like it more n more


----------



## E3 YOB

I look back to the silver car I bought only a year ago, will have changed beyond all recognition. :lol:


----------



## Roller83

8)

like i said... if Audi made a Mk1 TTRS.... ur pretty much making it here


----------



## Charlie

It looks to me like you are doing a lot of work to get these right Frase, prep work is what will make this the monster I can see it becoming 

Charlie


----------



## S16LAD

I really like this, although in my opinion the front would look nicer/cleaner without the carbon.

Keep up the good work fella, best build thread in a while...

Si


----------



## E3 YOB

Charlie said:


> It looks to me like you are doing a lot of work to get these right Frase, prep work is what will make this the monster I can see it becoming
> 
> Charlie


Nothing worse than a shoddy bodykit eh. If I was going to do just slap it on the first thing people would say is that bodykit looks shit and I would have to stand there and agree with them. Hell I would have to drive around in a car with a shit bodykit on.  It is also nice to make a cheap ebay bodykit into something quite special and unique.


----------



## Roller83

charlies right tho...

often its temptin to just get it on asap...

but if theres one thing ive learnt thru experience its take ya time b patient and do it right...

all ya effort will pay off with a top drawer finished motor


----------



## E3 YOB

S16LAD said:


> I really like this, although in my opinion the front would look nicer/cleaner without the carbon.
> 
> Keep up the good work fella, best build thread in a while...
> 
> Si


It is likely I will do the splitter in black and the vents and crash bar in carbon. The carbon fibre will be subtle and will look nice and sharp when done. There is a hard contrast to the white so it has to be done cleanly or will look sheeet 

Cheers

Frase


----------



## Charlie

Roller83 said:


> charlies right tho...


Oh Yeaaaaaa :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## S16LAD

Mate, totally trust that you have thought this through. Can't wait to see it finished, wasn't a big lover of the eBay kits until seeing yours take shape.

Fancy borrowing mine for a week or two? :lol:

Si


----------



## E3 YOB

> charlies right tho...
> 
> often its temptin to just get it on asap...


Are we still talking about bodykits? :lol:


----------



## S16LAD

Oh, and get the bonnet stripe out of your head...! [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## E3 YOB

S16LAD said:


> Oh, and get the bonnet stripe out of your head...! [smiley=argue.gif]


 :lol: But it makes it faster!!


----------



## S16LAD

frakay100 said:


> S16LAD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and get the bonnet stripe out of your head...! [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: But it makes it faster!!
Click to expand...

I think your other mods take care of that buddy!!


----------



## Charlie

frakay100 said:


> S16LAD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and get the bonnet stripe out of your head...! [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: But it makes it faster!!
Click to expand...

These offer a more specific power increase though Frase  I have just gone for one 5bhp one and will add them as I get used to the power

-bottom left of the acrylic screen in case you are wondering what the chuff I am drivelling on about 










Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Only V6ers can use the stripe, it's the law.
Everybody else has to go through the 5bhp sticker shop, that is Charlenes domain.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

> These offer a more specific power increase though Frase I have just gone for one 5bhp one and will add them as I get used to the power


Have you a dyno run printout? Big gains you're throwing about there Charlie! You need some evidence to backup these richeous claims


----------



## Charlie

frakay100 said:


> These offer a more specific power increase though Frase I have just gone for one 5bhp one and will add them as I get used to the power
> 
> 
> 
> Have you a dyno run printout? Big gains you're throwing about there Charlie! You need some evidence to backup these richeous claims
Click to expand...

Look my mate said it was well fast bruv and the sticker probably added more like 10BHP, he reckons they underestimated to be on the safe side = good enuff for me geez 

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie is the new apprentice of that old wizard Les..  
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Just a quick update

Front bumper is completely prepped now, all the bad spots nice and smooth. Some areas which seemed just like little air bubbles, on getting filled caved in to reveal bigger air bubbles :x All fixed now and it is ready for carbon, black paint on the splitter and wrapping.










Have patched the rear bumper with fiberglass fixing the damage the was done in transit; and will leave that to set overnight. The rear bumper I will fit at the weekend and hopefully the skirts too.



















Having to cut lengths of carbon at 170cm it is hard cutting in a straight line. As the bumper is quite complex to do in carbon I need to be able to cut it without it fraying (as I need clean joins). To stop this I have bought the 'pro carbon' which is glued on one side to keep the weave inline on complex shapes. This is good but i have found it makes it more difficult to cut large sections straight. The trick with carbon that isn't glued is you can pull a single strand out, which will leave you a nice straight gap to cut along. As this is glued I cannot do that. I have improvised by using a free weights bar from my multigym. It enables me to keep the cloth straight edge to the table, I then align the bar to the edge of the table, then roll it out to the desired width I have measured on the tape measure. Then I fold the cloth over the bar keeping the bar in place, then I can cut the cloth keeping the scissors touching the bar. This stops me tailing off when cutting to a narrower or wider width.

Glad the gym is getting used for something at least! :roll:










Just want to get this done now :?


----------



## Roller83

I'm a joiner if any of my tools can help cut straight strips matey... Dimension saw is a gem


----------



## jamman

I bet your lady loves the bumper in the middle of the sitting room (CLASSIC) :lol: :lol:


----------



## ViperOneZero

reminds me of the time I built an engine in the kitchen..

good work.


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> I bet your lady loves the bumper in the middle of the sitting room (CLASSIC) :lol: :lol:


Shut it woman, where's my dinner is the reply


----------



## Charlie

frakay100 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet your lady loves the bumper in the middle of the sitting room (CLASSIC) :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Shut it woman, where's my dinner is the reply
Click to expand...

Yeah yeah, you will give it all the large on here, but just imagine the repercussions if she ever saw that, you would be right in the 5h1t :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nic pops on every so often so I have to behave 

Nice work on the bumper prep buddy, you will feel rightly proud of yourself when it is on and looking like it will kill anyone who looks at it a bit funny 

Charlie


----------



## E3 YOB

A 2 weeks holiday in the Maldives gets me quite a lot of bumpers in the lounge. :lol: All large modifications coincide with holidays 

I am dreading the carbon part actually. Bitten more than chew maybe. :?


----------



## ZeGermansRcoming

mawahahaha what a mental car! This thread has forced me to post. I take my hat of to you! Most things you decide to do seem to have a really Marmite reaction. I am loving it tho. Keep up the good work.


----------



## E3 YOB

I know I haven't posted on the build for a bit. I am still working away on the kit and it has become a mammoth operation.

I should have the front end finished off this weekend 'hopefully' but I have made some minor f*ck ups to the carbon fibre weave right at completion. As I was smoothing to the polish I sanded too much and damaged part of the weave [smiley=bigcry.gif] It is not massively noticeable but what was perfect now has a blemish. It means I have had to re lacquer it over again. Other than that it is coming together. [smiley=bomb.gif]

What has held me up was that I carbon'd the air intakes and it didn't look good imho, so I had to take it off again with the dremel and smooth back. Let's just say it has become a mission! 

Anyway finally some shiny stuff is starting to come through the door so I will post up pics as they come. The engine is going to be a monster 

The coated pistons are a work of art I think


----------



## Roller83

And what of the rear bumper fitting?


----------



## E3 YOB

Haven't had time to do that  I don't think it will take long though - Maybe Sunday :-|


----------



## Roller83

frakay100 said:


> Haven't had time to do that  I don't think it will take long though - Maybe Sunday :-|


Can't wait for this to b all done. Very much looking forward to a spin in mcds


----------



## Grahamstt

Those pistons look superb - what size have you gone for

Graham


----------



## Charlie

frakay100 said:


> Haven't had time to do that  I don't think it will take long though - Maybe Sunday :-|


LOL as if Frase, you just know it will end up turning into a mission too :-( the pistons are sex 

CHarlie


----------



## nate42

Those pistons look stunning!!!


----------



## E3 YOB

Grahamstt said:


> Those pistons look superb - what size have you gone for


These are 83mm which is the biggest I can squeeze into the block. 



> LOL as if Frase, you just know it will end up turning into a mission too the pistons are sex
> 
> CHarlie


I know it will  But hopefully I won't make so many mistakes on the rear which I have to undo.

I have learnt from my f*ck ups.... Until the next one


----------



## E3 YOB

In this build I am having everything as a v-band connection as it is clean, less gaskets and quick to change. Also takes up less room and allows things to be positioned as different angles. All good things on a cramped engine bay.

I am going to by another car in a week or so as I am going to be without the TT for a period of time. Also I want to keep the TT in good nick.

Just some more snaps whilst I gloss over the fact that I still have not progressed the kit :?


----------



## Roller83

frakay100 said:


> I am going to by another car in a week or so as I am going to be without the TT for a period of time. Also I want to keep the TT in good nick.
> 
> Just some more snaps whilst I gloss over the fact that I still have not progressed the kit :?


U planning on keeping the TT as a second motor then once it's built?

Tut tut tut. Still no body kit progress. Lol.

What is that in the pic mate? Some sort of external wastegate?


----------



## Charlie

frakay100 said:


> whilst I gloss over the fact that I still have not progressed the kit :?


Tut Tut Francesca that is very poor :lol: and yes you have been initiated into the GNC, obviously that should cheer you up massively and act as some sort of compensation for the fact that you have started slacking already :-* :lol:

Charlene


----------



## E3 YOB

Honest gov it ain't my fault!!

I blame the missus for wanting to go shopping, making me take part in futile endeavors such as Oxford street.

Anyway she is learning now that if I don't get time to work on it it just means there is a bumper in the lounge for longer! :twisted:


----------



## E3 YOB

Roller83 said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to by another car in a week or so as I am going to be without the TT for a period of time. Also I want to keep the TT in good nick.
> 
> Just some more snaps whilst I gloss over the fact that I still have not progressed the kit :?
> 
> 
> 
> U planning on keeping the TT as a second motor then once it's built?
> 
> Tut tut tut. Still no body kit progress. Lol.
> 
> What is that in the pic mate? Some sort of external wastegate?
Click to expand...

Steve my sunday was taken up finding you Photoshop 

Yes it is the external wastegate - I am going to need another car when the TT is off the road anyway and the GF is starting not to like it as she doesn't like going fast :lol:


----------



## Roller83

Haha... Fair play...

Ha. Awww Ur missus does the whole screeching thing as it comes on boost? Lol

Mine grabs my leg as there ain't no 'shit yaself' handles on the roof haha.


----------



## E3 YOB

Charlie said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> whilst I gloss over the fact that I still have not progressed the kit :?
> 
> 
> 
> Tut Tut Francesca that is very poor :lol: and yes you have been initiated into the GNC, obviously that should cheer you up massively and act as some sort of compensation for the fact that you have started slacking already :-* :lol:
> 
> Charlene
Click to expand...

Charlene it has actually cheered me up. Those who know me well can call me Fran - Which is I think a pretty horrible name but none the less I am still honoured and blessed in being welcomed into the GNC :lol: :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Thought I would post an update... Felt bad as Steve got some badges on his bumper (and pointed out how quiet my build thread is) and yes I know I have been shirking my responsibilities in posting :? . It may look like I have not got too far, but believe me it has been a bit of a challenge to learn the limits of carbon skinning and MY limits in carbon skinning. I made a few mistakes that's for sure!

As I said before, I skinned the air ducts, they didn't look good, so I had to remove it all again which has probably taken most of the time. I also made the mistake of trying to do too much at once. Anyway I have learnt a lot and the next pieces should go much smoother and quicker. Everything carbon wise was tricky.

Just want to list some of my mistakes if anyone else tries skinning on a large scale you should try to not do the same.

 *Make sure the pre skinning surface is tacking enough*

Don't rush this part. It takes about 3 hours for the black skinning resin to come to a tack. Make sure that the surface feels as tacky as it can be. If you are doing large surface areas like I am doing, it is easy to for the cloth to lift when drying. I could have avoided this if I had waited 10 minutes longer. In some small areas the cloth lifted and made some of the surface uneven. This is not good as it means you have to add more layers of the clear coat to get a smooth surface. This is also the reason why I sanded through to the cloth  . I didn't have enough clear coat applied [smiley=bigcry.gif]

[/*]
 *Add as much clear coat as you can*

I would say a minimum of 6-7 coats to give you a good depth of clear. This will enable you to sand the resin without fear of hitting the carbon cloth underneath.

[/*]
 *If doing a big part, scale the brush to suit*

I found that I could get a nice smooth even layer of clear coat on using a huge brush. A bit like a wallpaper pasting brush (okay not that big). This meant less sanding than when I was using a smaller brush. I would even say use a big brush on a small part for applying the clear.

[/*]
 *Don't worry about rough cut edges*

I was concerned that I couldn't get a sharp enough cut on the carbon fibre edges, but I needn't have worried so much as sanding (and the dremmel) when set brings the edge smooth to the fibreglass.[/*]

The carbonfibre is currently not polished. I wiped some water on the carbon so you can see the weave. It has been sanded smooth but just needs that final buffer. I will polish it up as soon as I have sprayed the splitter black.

The carbon will then get a few coats of laquer. Then wrapping will take less than and hour and fitting the mesh.

The drips are just water by the way


----------



## V6RUL

Wonder when your going to decide to do your bonnet in CF.. :roll: 
Very nice work indeed..i wouldnt attempt mine.
Steve


----------



## Roller83

Bout bloody tiiiiiimmmme!!! Haha

Na I read that u have had a few things in the way of progress mate.

Glad to see ya more concerened with getting it cock on than getting ut done. It will pay off ten fold when Ur complete.

Still can't wait to see the end. U gonna spray the bumper silver to match the paint before u wrap?


----------



## E3 YOB

:lol: I have pulled the muscles in my neck, from sanding the little [email protected]  In my view anything on this size is really just a slog.

I can definitely say once I have done this kit I won't ever do any large bits of carbon skinning again. Simple small things are much easier to deal with.


----------



## E3 YOB

Roller83 said:


> Bout bloody tiiiiiimmmme!!! Haha
> 
> Na I read that u have had a few things in the way of progress mate.
> 
> Glad to see ya more concerened with getting it cock on than getting ut done. It will pay off ten fold when Ur complete.
> 
> Still can't wait to see the end. U gonna spray the bumper silver to match the paint before u wrap?


I was going to but as the primer is a similar shade so I am going to give myself and break and not bother. It would have made a difference to the wrap shade if I had kept it bright blue. Also I figured it I spray it silver, if I did one day take the car back to silver I would want to get those parts sprayed professionally so it actually makes more sense to leave them in primer.

I am slightly concerned about ho low the splitter will be to the road though... There are some nasty speed bumps around.


----------



## rsandez

AHH im loving what your doing to your TT  I was looking at the same exact body kit and i love it looks really nice. You should help me with my TT  Ive been saying ill do this and that but never do :/

Ruben,


----------



## E3 YOB

ha i'll be dead when I finish all this carbon so you can just have mine


----------



## jamman

I've missed this thread keep the info coming looking forward to the engine :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> I've missed this thread keep the info coming looking forward to the engine :wink:


James I'll make sure I get some more stuff up this weekend. I know you need something to read whilst you eat your chocolate biscuits


----------



## Charlie

Nice work Fran, keep the posts coming and stop pi55ing about with stuff like eating and sleeping and ruddy well get it done 

The carbon bit on the bumper looks the shizzle  I think you may have to go air ride to cancel out the issue of speedbumps - if I haven't already mentioned it and I think I may?? pm sierra (Steve) as he has it on his.

Charlene


----------



## E3 YOB

Charlene

I have already been in contact with HPS Airride for the price list.

http://www.hps-airride.com/

I found a company on Croydon who are specialist fitters of HPS systems called Xquisite

http://www.xquisite.com

These are the only company I have found that specialise in modding cars in London. If I had known about them earlier I might have had them fit the kit (but then it wouldn't have been carbon).

Anyway it is good to know there are companies around London which do specialise in this sort of thing, as it seemed baron.

To get airride fitted will cost around £4k - I'll see what it is like with the kit on. If a nightmare then I will get the competition series fitted:

http://www.hps-airride.com/seiten_engli ... index.html

Charlene I can't believe you haven't got stocks of the small plastic grommet!

Fran


----------



## Roller83

The kits onna force u into air suspension ay... That's a mighty shame. I swear the beginning of this build thread u just put on coilovers?

I'll go bk and check.

Ps if u are forced to I'll have first dibs on buying Ur coil overs!!!

Lol.

Yea I make u right with the spraying shout mate. Save ya self some grief and just wrap it as is. I'm sure there will b no telling in the shade of the tint when fitted and put against the excisting stuff. The primer is bot far off as is.


----------



## Charlie

frakay100 said:


> Charlene
> 
> I have already been in contact with HPS Airride for the price list.
> 
> http://www.hps-airride.com/
> 
> I found a company on Croydon who are specialist fitters of HPS systems called Xquisite
> 
> http://www.xquisite.com
> 
> These are the only company I have found that specialise in modding cars in London. If I had known about them earlier I might have had them fit the kit (but then it wouldn't have been carbon).
> 
> Anyway it is good to know there are companies around London which do specialise in this sort of thing, as it seemed baron.
> 
> To get airride fitted will cost around £4k - I'll see what it is like with the kit on. If a nightmare then I will get the competition series fitted:
> 
> http://www.hps-airride.com/seiten_engli ... index.html
> 
> Charlene I can't believe you haven't got stocks of the small plastic grommet!
> 
> Fran


You don't have to spend £4k to get airride, you can get it for half that, but it would be a manual adjustment kit - personally I would want the electronic full monty 

Grommets etc are so cheap brand new it is not worth stocking stuff like that; as by the time I have charged the postage and envelope it is cheaper to go direct to Audi and just buy a new one, now get off your lazy arse and get down there sonny 

Charlie


----------



## TheMetalMan0

I'll swap you my 4x4 pre facelift springs for your coillies :lol: +40mm rise.


----------



## E3 YOB

> You don't have to spend £4k to get airride, you can get it for half that, but it would be a manual adjustment kit - personally I would want the electronic full monty
> 
> Grommets etc are so cheap brand new it is not worth stocking stuff like that; as by the time I have charged the postage and envelope it is cheaper to go direct to Audi and just buy a new one, now get off your lazy arse and get down there sonny
> 
> Charlie


haha, sort of just kidding Charlene, but then I am that lazy I would pay more just so I don't have to go to audi. That is just a hassle for me and I like just clicking a button  But I know what you are saying, not everyone is lazy like me 

If I was going to get air suspension I would get the full works. Click of a button setup and get some hoes thrown in with the deal.


----------



## E3 YOB

Right this evening I decided to have a go at the rear, get a feel of it, stick my drill bit in, ooo er!

I have to say it is not well made! 

I did anticipate that the front would be the toughest to fit, but due to the rear being so ill fitting this is going to be harder than I thought.

Tomorrow I will cut some if it away, see if I can get it to line up more cleanly.

The boot section on the bumper is thinner than the boot. This is very shit indeed. I am going to have to get it to fit as evenly as I can and then potentially work out how much extra fibreglass I will need to add to get the proportion right.

I attached the bumper successfully at the top. The left side of the numberplate area the bumper meet the boot line well. The curve is good. The right side gaps and then steeply goes towards the bodywork losing the line. You can see clearly that the driver side rear light protrudes, this is how flat the bumper curves in. The bumper meets cleanly on the drivers side edge though where as the passenger side edge does not sit flush. In fact it is unable to clear the passenger rear light.

Tomorrow morning I will have to do some cutting to try and get the lines right.

Removing the MK1 was a little but of a struggle right at the end. The welded thread broke off the bodywork so the nut then just spun. I had to get my pliers and get one arm to hold the broken thread through the light and the other turning the nut on the extended ratchet. I'll have to fix this before I put the bumper back on.

The bodykit bumper is so low I think I will have to raise the suspension at the rear a fair bit&#8230; and we thought the splitter was low.

The pictures will give you an idea of how the bumper is going to turn out. This is going to take some force I think to get it right. At the moment it just looks a [email protected] mile off.

Obviously the sides are not attached but some pics for the weekend for your procrastination.

Broken welded thread guide:










Rear end off:



















Will probably need some trimming by the tail pipes:










Ill fitting and gappy










Slopes off not maintaining bodyline










Sneek preview, very low to the ground










Body line good on passenger side










Doesn't sit flush or clear light here










Rear looks wide and low










Scrape, Scrape










When this is fitted I am going to remove the spoiler, see how it all looks smooth.

Frase


----------



## E3 YOB

Here you go Steve (roller) this one is for you. Did a quick mock-up in Photoshop for ya

So I will either make it smooth or will have to put a large spoiler on it. I will be putting larger black rings on the back possibly

With:










Without:










Frase


----------



## tricklexxx

frakay100 said:


> Here you go Steve (roller) this one is for you. Did a quick mock-up in Photoshop for ya
> 
> So I will either make it smooth or will have to put a large spoiler on it. I will be putting larger black rings on the back possibly
> 
> With:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frase


Been following your thread with interest Frase, gonna look awesome when it's done but does look like a lot of work to get right mate!

IMO you def need the rings as without it will look unfinished...

Keep the updates coming...! 

Marc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tricklexxx

Oh but I'd put them in the middle! :lol: :lol:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gone

I think better without the rings, but with the caratere spoiler (I think?) - the one that's quite deep and protrudes over the edge of the boot. Oh sod it, here's a link - ABT DTM spoiler

http://www.thettshop.com/abt.asp?cat=3001&catalog=3021


----------



## SteviedTT

In this pic it looks more like your boot that's out more than the bumper. The new bumper follows the line of the light quite well, but the boot lid appears to lift away from the light at the end.


----------



## E3 YOB

Phil thanks for the link:

Yeah I agree with you, that is a good choice. If the new spoiler goes on then something like that would suite










And then airride


----------



## Charlie

Looks like you have your hands full with that badboy Fran  when you open the boot there are two rubber locators, one in each corner, try adjusting these so that the bootlid sits a bit lower.

Best of luck, you're gonna need it, but it will be worth it in the end.

Charlie


----------



## E3 YOB

SteviedTT said:


> In this pic it looks more like your boot that's out more than the bumper. The new bumper follows the line of the light quite well, but the boot lid appears to lift away from the light at the end.


A bit deceptive that picture actually. The part of the bumper by the number plate is inline with the boot. But then it steeply curves in. It does align onto the drivers side quarter though but the light actually sits will out of the bumper.

This could all be because it is being twisted and some cutting is needed but it is going to take some fettling.










Without the light you can see it more clearly.

I am going to try and attack it differently, like did with the front. Fix it at both sides and then fix the centre.


----------



## Roller83

frakay100 said:


> Here you go Steve (roller) this one is for you. Did a quick mock-up in Photoshop for ya
> 
> So I will either make it smooth or will have to put a large spoiler on it. I will be putting larger black rings on the back possibly
> 
> With:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frase


Frase I'm really sorry tO see it didn't go aswell as the front but it could b alot worse.

I can't decide which of the mock ups I like most. But either look ruuuude. I doo like. Alot!!!

Is there no way of packing the bumper out in the needed regions rather than fibre glass it bigger?


----------



## E3 YOB

going to have a look at it now. The rubber of the crashbar is in the way on the left side which will be twisting the kit. So I will need to cut the fibreglass to get clearance and hopefully that should bring it in line.


----------



## Charlie

frakay100 said:


> going to have a look at it now. The rubber of the crashbar is in the way on the left side which will be twisting the kit. So I will need to cut the fibreglass to get clearance and hopefully that should bring it in line.


Fingers crossed 

Charlie


----------



## E3 YOB

Ok the rear has gone on and all lining up nicely.

The reason why the alignment was so off was due to the ballast at the back of the car. This is obviously an after thought and part of the recall. When I took the bumper off I just assumed it was rubber on the crash bar at a glance, but it is in fact probably about 10kg of weight which Audi added later to the car.

Now I have taken a judgement on this. If my car was standard then I would have left it on the car but as I have changed the suspension so I have removed it. It is 10kg not needed in my view. I will test the car and see if it feels any different; tail happy. One thing is for sure now the rear is even lighter a spoiler will definitely be needed.

The obstruction of this ballast stopped the kit going on cleanly. Now it is gone the bodykit went very easily.

The bumper screws in the wheel arch are very poorly made. Almost useless as their job. I will replace them with some decent fixings. As two of the fixing are useless from only removing the screws the MK1 bumper is going to look a bit ragged for the time being. More reason to get the new kit on.

Also I think 19" might now look a little small with the bigger looking arches. Time to source some 20s I think.

Un-pinned, just placed:














































Removed Ballast:










Ballast Location:










Clean Rear:










Also today I cleaned all the metalwork on the rear of the car, all the arches and adjusted the suspension.

Put all the car back to normal and can start work on the back


----------



## techfreak

that rear looks nice, tidy and rumpshakin'

just read this entire thread - nice work + pics


----------



## E3 YOB

Went out in the car for the first time today just now. Have had been building a wardrobe all day for the lady to house her ever increasing bag and shoe collection. It took me all day.

So yesterday I adjusted my suspension, slightly raised it on the rear and took that 19kg  weight of the rear crash bar.

I have to say what a difference shedding those kilo's has made. The rear seems to swing around much better and it feels like there is less squatting on acceleration.

Very nice to shed such a heavy item. An unexpected bonus which has made up for the fact I was in flat-pack hell all day today.

Frase


----------



## Roller83

frakay100 said:


> Went out in the car for the first time today just now. Have had been building a wardrobe all day for the lady to house her ever increasing bag and shoe collection. It took me all day.
> 
> So yesterday I adjusted my suspension, slightly raised it on the rear and took that 19kg  weight of the rear crash bar.
> 
> I have to say what a difference shedding those kilo's has made. The rear seems to swing around much better and it feels like there is less squatting on acceleration.
> 
> Very nice to shed such a heavy item. An unexpected bonus which has made up for the fact I was in flat-pack hell all day today.
> 
> Frase


Was it Ikeas fault? Hahaha

This sounds like something alot of ppl may end up doing here frak. Considering the car weighs like 1400kg it could do with a super quick diet.

Did u take it out with the new bumper on or OEM? Did it scrap on every Rizzla paper or what? Lol


----------



## E3 YOB

Took it out with the OEM - Didn't scrape once over any speed bumps. The 19k diet helps on those too.

I am now looking for some new wheels as I think they car will need them when the body kit is on.

Going to add 20s


----------



## V6RUL

Nice work Frase, been away for a few days and the thread has grown some.
Ive lost my ballast weight as well. There is also the rear towing eye as well that can come off which is a few more kilos!!!
unless you plan on towing anybody in the future..  
Keep it up mate.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

I was looking at that and thought i'll have that away - It is useless having it there, if I wanted to tow someone I would have to take the bumper off.

With the new front end all the rubber ducts will be removed too which will shed a little more weight.

and I think the side skirts are made of steel so those will go and save some weight. :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Hooley found me an ABT spoiler on Gumtree 

Quickly snapped it up as this could be exactly what I am after. With the carbon treatment I think this will look great



















Cheers Jayzaphine


----------



## V6RUL

I think, me likes, but i need to see a photoshop of it on the mota..
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Have just bought some 20" rims 

Having put the rear on the car it is amazing how small the 19s looked.

I am not going to post anything about them until the kit is on and they can be part of the grand unveiling


----------



## V6RUL

frakay100 said:


> Have just bought some 20" rims
> 
> Having put the rear on the car it is amazing how small the 19s looked.
> 
> I am not going to post anything about them until the kit is on and they can be part of the grand unveiling


Very wise..keep us hanging on.. :roll:
Ive kerbed mine over the weekend, so it may be time for a change.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Fortunately I have kept my Keskins mint so good for when I sell them. I expected to kerb them as soon as I got the polished rims on the car. I have really used the electric tilt wing mirrors a lot and cared not for other road users as driving miss daisy parallel parked :lol:


----------



## Charlie

frakay100 said:


> Hooley found me an ABT spoiler on Gumtree
> 
> Cheers Jayzaphine


LOL she is good like that, always sending me useful links, one would think she had nothing better to do 

When do you think it will all be done bodywork wise?

Charlene


----------



## E3 YOB

The side skirts will take a bit of time due to the carbon being very long, but it is thin. I also don't have to pre fit those so I can just do them and when ready do the swap.

I will have the front finished in the next 2 days.
The rear will be done by end of next week all going well.

If I pull things together and er in doors doesn't object then 2.5 weeks realistically

I'll do my best to finish it sooner though as I am pretty tired of having the car front in the lounge :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

My tyre costs have just doubled now


----------



## hooley

Charlie said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hooley found me an ABT spoiler on Gumtree
> 
> Cheers Jayzaphine
> 
> 
> 
> LOL she is good like that, always sending me useful links, one would think she had nothing better to do
> 
> When do you think it will all be done bodywork wise?
> 
> Charlene
Click to expand...

I go on Gumtree once :roll: , and help a few people out......and all the thanks I get.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Did just see some nice Audi A8 20 inch wheels though.........

J


----------



## E3 YOB

Hooley

I for one am pleased that you went on gumtree and found me a spoiler! Even if you did go on there to find local dogging spots it doesn't matter to me, I am pleased you made the effort 

Francesca


----------



## E3 YOB

Right guys, please say if you are sick of seeing these blue bumpers as I am aware there is a lot of pages of them.

Anyway having made quite a few mistakes on the bumper which I had to sort out I think I have got the hang of putting carbon fibre on complex shapes now.

I did the struts last night, they went on lovely and bedded down well. Nice simple box shape but I made sure I measured the correct hight and cut them to size. This is so the edges wouldn't lift. In the morning they were nice and firm. Just the way we like em.










This evening I have done the exhaust er, thingy. The rest if the surround is in gloss black like the bumper.

These being a difficult shape the carbon doesn't want to stick even at optimum tackiness. I have made sure everything is strapped down.










On the top area I have used paper to stop the tape sticking to the weave and destroying it when I lift the tape off. Paper is ok here as there is no binding agent on the surface. (i hope)










Where there are joins I have had to use a black satin cloth, this is because resin will be on the surface through the joins. Paper would leave white bits everywhere and satin won't leave threads.










Why do I have black satin lying around the place you ask? Well I am going to a fancy dress party dressed as Ming the Merciless and I snipped off some of the cape  I'm sure Emperor Ming wouldn't mind.

I have also tensioned the two bits of plastic on the joins so they stay tight.

Who's f'ing idea was it to cover this in carbon fibre?

I am working faster now I know what I am doing.


----------



## Charlie

Nice work Francesca, I for one am not tired of seeing pics, it is one of the most interesting threads on here at the moment, certainly more so than that one posted by that twat about a Dension thingy  :roll: :lol:

Keep 'em coming when you get back from Poland 

Charlene


----------



## E3 YOB

James is actually in Poland, not I 

Although I was supposed to have a meeting in Poland today weirdly, which was cancelled thankfully.

I often make excuses not to go to Warsaw - This time it was that I need to add carbon fibre to my bumper


----------



## E3 YOB

One more picture for you then Charlene

This now needs about 6 layers or clear coat.


----------



## Gone

frakay100 said:


> Why do I have black satin lying around the place you ask? Well I am going to a fancy dress party dressed as Ming the Merciless and I snipped off some of the cape  I'm sure Emperor Ming wouldn't mind.


And here I was thinking you'd sliced up your mrs' undies...  it would be a worthy sacrifice but might spell the end of the project


----------



## Charlie

frakay100 said:


> James is actually in Poland, not I
> 
> Although I was supposed to have a meeting in Poland today weirdly, which was cancelled thankfully.
> 
> I often make excuses not to go to Warsaw - This time it was that I need to add carbon fibre to my bumper


Yeah I knew that  I am psychic but just hadn't got through the info that it had been cancelled yet  :roll: :lol:

This isn't a build thread, it's a labour of love 

Charlie


----------



## E3 YOB

badyaker said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I have black satin lying around the place you ask? Well I am going to a fancy dress party dressed as Ming the Merciless and I snipped off some of the cape  I'm sure Emperor Ming wouldn't mind.
> 
> 
> 
> And here I was thinking you'd sliced up your mrs' undies...  it would be a worthy sacrifice but might spell the end of the project
Click to expand...

Yeah I think so too but the women (apart from the ladies on here of course), they just don't get it. Denisa actually said she doesn't like the car with the weight of the back as it feels faster around corners... result. Every time I do a mod now I will use Denisa as my barometer. If she gets scared it means the mod has been successful.



> ...labour of love


I wish I had done the front better now. Still thinking about redoing it. :? Damn these bumpers [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## Charlie

frakay100 said:


> ...labour of love
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had done the front better now. Still thinking about redoing it. :? Damn these bumpers [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
Click to expand...

You are gonna have to do it again now Fran, otherwise it is just going to needle at you :-(

Charlene


----------



## Roller83

Charlie said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...labour of love
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had done the front better now. Still thinking about redoing it. :? Damn these bumpers [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are gonna have to do it again now Fran, otherwise it is just going to needle at you :-(
> 
> Charlene
Click to expand...

With Charlesworth on the case ul never get this done Frase.

youll forever b redoing it better and better haha.

Looking forward to Results.

I'm now contemplating removing my ballast too.

Although on standard 2001 shocks the back end will prib look like a Q7


----------



## E3 YOB

Got some very low profile tyres just dropped off


----------



## Roller83

Will the new wheels and Tyres and kit go on and unveiled befre the engine mods seen as u seem to be having a hard time in that respect frak?


----------



## V6RUL

Save some secrets Frase for the great unveiling.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

And some wheels have just arrived too. Bonus

I won't show any of the wheels before the kit is on then it can all go on together


----------



## E3 YOB

Yeah and steve the kit will go on before the engine mods as the parts I don't know when they will arrive


----------



## cabbie-uk

frakay100 said:


> And some wheels have just arrived too. Bonus
> 
> I won't show any of the wheels before the kit is on then it can all go on together


Spoilsport !!!!! We are all waiting , come on hurry up , some of us ain't left the forum for weeks now !!!


----------



## Kingfisher_TT

Frase, been watching the thread closely and v much looking forward to the finished article buddy 8).

What have your insurance company said about the mods...or is that a stuuuupid question? :lol:

Cheers,
Dom


----------



## E3 YOB

They just stick their hand out and ask for more money.

They don't seem to bothered about the mods. They know about everything I have done so far and I will just add this to the list.

The front will be finished tonight!  Well, maybe tomorrow night


----------



## E3 YOB

Tortured myself this evening with a 2 hr sanding session to remove the clear coat that I put on the carbon to finish.

Stupid me touched it with my finger  It was a bitch to get it off again, so instead of risking that again I finished the carbon with rubbing compound which made it nice and shiny.

The paint is drying at the moment.


----------



## Roller83

Why r u SLEEPING at the minute. Swerve sleep and finish this dam kit!!!


----------



## E3 YOB

Was on it until 3.30 am this morning. IS that good enough, or should I have broken out the amphetamines?? :lol:

The front is only a few hours from completion. Half is wrapped and it is looking awesome if I don't mind saying myself. It almost looks too good for my car. Think I might just keep it in the lounge instead.


----------



## E3 YOB

Just some pictures of the front end.

Tomorrow I need to attach the grill
Choose between the three sets of audi rings that could to go on. Black, Q7, Standard
Buff the carbon some more to get my finger marks off it



















Glad to see the most complex part done - It has taken a ridiculous amount of effort to create but worth it I think

Frase


----------



## Gone

I reckon the reg mount could do with a bit more buffing

Seriously looks good mate. Great effort!


----------



## jamman

Its all about attention to detail matey so pull your finger out and source the amphetamines we are waiting...

it's looking good mate


----------



## Charlie

Looking good Francesca, very aggressive indeed. I reckon you should take pics with all the Audi rings options and let us help you decide. My vote will be for none at all 

Charlene


----------



## E3 YOB

I'll get some snaps up today Charlene


----------



## Charlie

frakay100 said:


> I'll get some snaps up today Charlene


Make sure you do love :-* , then when I am pissed up later I can be scathing :lol: off to watch the latest Fast and the Furious film in a bit, I suspect it will be much the same as the last 4 :roll: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## E3 YOB

I have a soft spot for those movies. Even bought the blu-ray set :lol: But 4 was a big disappointment as there was hardly any cars in it, just a bunch of slightly aged actors.

I no doubt we will be going to see it soon Charles too 

F


----------



## R80RTT

Looks abit Gay!!! Lol lol - I think its going to looking very good!!



jamman said:


> Its all about attention to detail matey so pull your finger out and source the amphetamines we are waiting...
> 
> it's looking good mate


----------



## Kingfisher_TT

Is that the Mrs doing the ironing in the background?! :wink: :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Kingfisher_TT said:


> Is that the Mrs doing the ironing in the background?! :wink: :lol:


haha nowhere to move, too many car parts - That is the only available place for her to stand


----------



## Daz8n

VERY excited about this...


----------



## jays_225

looks awesome cant wait till its all done and on the car!


----------



## Roller83

It's very rare that ive favoured a body kit on a car over the original...

But this kit is foooking sick.

Uv done a mustard Job son... Can't wait to see the finished article off the living room floor and bolted to something.

Ps I don't endorse narcotics. But hear they keep u awake very well! Haha.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

frakay100 said:


> Just some pictures of the front end.
> 
> Tomorrow I need to attach the grill
> Choose between the three sets of audi rings that could to go on. Black, Q7, Standard
> Buff the carbon some more to get my finger marks off it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see the most complex part done - It has taken a ridiculous amount of effort to create but worth it I think
> 
> Frase


Is it tomorrow yet???? MORE PICS !!!!!! mate it's looking SWEET !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## E3 YOB

What a dick I am sometimes - adding the grill on the top I let one of the screws go into the fibreglass which fractured it on the other side. I could have puked when I saw it. I have pulled the fractured bit out but it is a difficult fix. I'll have to waste £150 of vinyl to fix it properly so i'll leave it for another day. [smiley=bigcry.gif] - I knew something like that would happen, had to.

Typical. I guess I am not entering it for concourse so i'll live with my f*ckups. They haven't provided an easy way to fit this grill.



















Anyway thats the bad news

Few more pics. Need to put some more clear the black parts and torture myself some more about that screw.
































































I have a feeling that the grill will need cutting some more as it was a tight fit on the crash bar and I but I'll see when it goes on the car. Just placed the black rings on which I don't like. These are Q7 size. The chrome Q7 ones just look cheap on and I am having trouble locating my standard rings.

I think though I may well not have any rings on it.

Going to work out a suitable way to attach the lower grills. Bathroom sealant probably  Sounds like another disaster.

I'll try the rings when it is on the car, will be able to judge better.

Frase


----------



## ian222

I hope you are coming to the ace cafe in the summer mate, if you do think your in with a good chance of taking the best of show award.


----------



## Roller83

frakay100 said:


> What a dick I am sometimes - adding the grill on the top I let one of the screws go into the fibreglass which fractured it on the other side. I could have puked when I saw it. I have pulled the fractured bit out but it is a difficult fix. I'll have to waste £150 of vinyl to fix it properly so i'll leave it for another day. [smiley=bigcry.gif] - I knew something like that would happen, had to.
> 
> Typical. I guess I am not entering it for concourse so i'll live with my f*ckups. They have provided an easy way to fit this grill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway thats the bad news
> 
> Few more pics. Need to put some more clear the back parts and torture myself some more about that screw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that the grill will need cutting some more as it was a tight fit on the crash bar and I but I'll see when it goes on the car. Just placed the black rings on which I don't like. These are Q7 size. The chrome Q7 ones just look cheap on and I am having trouble locating my standard rings.
> 
> I think though I may well not have any rings on it.
> 
> Going to work out a suitable way to attach the lower grills. Bathroom sealant probably  Sounds like another disaster.
> 
> I'll try the rings when it is on the car, will be able to judge better.
> 
> Frase


Mate dont beat ya self up about the screw thing mate. Uv zoomed in and can still barely notice it. Let alone when it's bolted to ya motor.

I actually really like them black rings mate!!!!

Very understated !!!


----------



## Charlie

frakay100 said:


> I have a soft spot for those movies. Even bought the blu-ray set :lol: But 4 was a big disappointment as there was hardly any cars in it, just a bunch of slightly aged actors.
> 
> I no doubt we will be going to see it soon Charles too
> 
> F


Well it was actually pretty good, they really pushed the complete implausibility bit this time round  but very entertaining and some good car bits  make sure you wait right until after the credits as there is another bit that sets up for another one  most people had left the cinema by the time it came on.

Don't worry about the screw mate, it means you're human  and it also isn't really going to be noticeable when on the car - however I have a feeling you will redo it despite the time/costs involved.

Charlene


----------



## E3 YOB

yeah it will probably disintegrate when it hits the first speed bump anyway 










I have stuck the chrome one to have a look at.


----------



## Kingfisher_TT

Yeah lIke the chrome rings very much [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## E3 YOB

ian222 said:


> I hope you are coming to the ace cafe in the summer mate, if you do think your in with a good chance of taking the best of show award.


Still a long road ahead but I will try and get there, this is if the engine isn't in bits


----------



## V6RUL

What about illuminated 4 rings behind the grill.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Did get some LEDs and thought of this possibly behind some audi rings, but that is quite a good idea to have them behind the grill if it is still coherent behind the mesh.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

I prefer the chrome rings matey... It LOOKS sweet..

don't worry about the screw... there will be plenty of stone chips on it to take the eye away from it.. plus ya could always pull it back and touch it up with a paint touch up brush... at the end of the day chips with touch up can looks super when polished and waxed over... it's only when the wax comes off in winter they start to look shabby...

big respect mate.. that kit is seeming like a steal !!!!


----------



## bigsyd

M8 I will give you 100% respect for the work you are doing, my chop shop is well kitted out with tools and work space,but you are carrying this out in you home ( and I thought my wife had patience) and that is making it twice as difficult
Keep at it m8, and don't let that small mistake put you down... You will not do it again


----------



## R80RTT

whens that?

I hope you are coming to the ace cafe in the summer mate, if you do think your in with a good chance of

taking the best of show award.[/quote]


----------



## V6RUL

R80RTT said:


> whens that?
> 
> I hope you are coming to the ace cafe in the summer mate, if you do think your in with a good chance of
> 
> taking the best of show award.


[/quote]

ACE has no date yet but we will have to wait for Frase to finish as I'm sure there will be lots of interest in seeing the screw evidence, which personally, I would have to re-do, as I wouldn't be able to sleep.
Maybe Frase could give an idea of date and add 4 weeks to be on the safe side.
Hopefully my TT will be resprayed by then and I will treat "she who has to be obeyed" to a weekend in London.
Steve


----------



## bigsyd

> she who has to be obeyed" to a weekend in London.
> Steve


now there is a plan m8


----------



## V6RUL

bigsyd said:


> she who has to be obeyed" to a weekend in London.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> now there is a plan m8
Click to expand...

I've never taken the time to be a tourist for a few days and maybe it's about time to go and see queenie..
Steve


----------



## ian222

Not to hyjack the thread but the Ace is organised its in August.


----------



## V6RUL

Sure Frase will be done by then incl my new overcoat and shoes.
Just need to round up a posse and make it a decent turnout and hopefully I'm on my 2 weeks off.
SOS for the response to the hijack.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

No problem chaps, your planning a trip to my neck of the woods so I can't complain at that can I  I have stuck the chrome Q7 rings on for good. I thought the size would suit the big front as standard would probably look lost. Having straightened the line of the grill and up centered it properly it does look good. Thanks for you opinons chaps and support 

Anyone know a good soft buffer I can stick on the drill? Suitable for the carbon bits?

Frase


----------



## E3 YOB

stevecollier said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> whens that?
> 
> I hope you are coming to the ace cafe in the summer mate, if you do think your in with a good chance of
> 
> taking the best of show award.
> 
> 
> 
> ACE has no date yet but we will have to wait for Frase to finish as I'm sure there will be lots of interest in seeing the screw evidence, which personally, I would have to re-do, as I wouldn't be able to sleep.
> Maybe Frase could give an idea of date and add 4 weeks to be on the safe side.
> Hopefully my TT will be resprayed by then and I will treat "she who has to be obeyed" to a weekend in London.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Ha missed that  I think the kit will be done in the next two weeks. I have to recover the boot in vinyl and mount the ABT spoiler too. Getting the drill out on the boot, wahey :evil: - The fixings are not standard.

I am flexible as I have no holidays booked at the moment and I think I can get the kit completed and on in the next two weeks. Not sure of the backlog of things I have also got to do on the car will be done but the kit should be there.


----------



## Guest

You're doing a great job, chap [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## E3 YOB

haha Steve C and I bought the same design of wheels, different branding  It is weird as they are not an every day design of alloy. Should look different on the cars though as Steve has a different size and staggered where as mine just have tiny rubber bands on.

Right Steve I am going to buy something else. I am thinking of it now...


----------



## V6RUL

My alloys are ordered, so I won't be changing mine.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

I have mine so technically you copied me :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie

frakay100 said:


> I have mine so technically you copied me :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

More like great minds think alike..  
Steve


----------



## hooley

Frase

Was the rear spoiler any good?

J


----------



## techfreak

just caught up on this, looking good...liking that front end with the chrome. you forgotten that screw yet? :-*


----------



## E3 YOB

This is Fraser Kemp's solicitors. Our client stated that 'we' (his solicitors) update his build thread with his parting words:

"It has been an honour to post on the TT forum the developments of my 'TT' (audi e3 yob) conversion. It has been a great pleasure serving the community detailed pictures of carbon skinning, vinyl wrapping and dodgy bodykit restoration. As you know on completion of the front end I made a mistake where a screw fractured the fibreglass. The weight of this mistake has become too great a burdon to bear. I have been unable to forgive myself and with much sorrow that I have decided to move to Utah and become a Mormon. I have a horse called Sandy now and my fellow brother Abinidi will be kindly re-shoeing her on Pioneers Day; I still cannot go near screws or nails -- I hope you can all support me in my quest for peace

Yours Faithfully

Francesca"

Furthermore: The TT has been donated to the East London Geffrye Museum. The instillation is a present day representation of the repressing and restrictive environments certain East London dwellings encountered when Audi TT's were built in living rooms and on balconies.

A parental supervision advisory has been given as some younger visitors might find what they see distressing. Some scenes have flashing lights.


----------



## E3 YOB

hooley said:


> Frase
> 
> Was the rear spoiler any good?
> 
> J


Hoolsifer

I did some positioning of it yesterday. I will go and have another look and take some pics, see what you think. I will either skin it in carbon or wrap it in vinyl. The latter will be easiest but have to go with what will look the best. It is an interesting spoiler, I am going to have to do some drilling and filling.

Going to take the rear spoiler off today and get a good view on how it looks. Cheers matey it was a good find


----------



## E3 YOB

Right I want your opinions on something...










Okay not the misses, there are more important things at play  the spoiler, what are your thoughts?...























































Also taking the spoiler off I notice there is a dent under it. That surely can have only happened in the factory! Something else to fix when the holes get filled in.

Thoughts on the look?


----------



## V6RUL

The bottom line of the spoiler should be in line with the line at the top of the lights.
In other words can you move the spoiler an inch or so further back to see what that looks like.

Why is your bird sat in the car..maybe she likes the feel of your big k... :lol: 
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

stevecollier said:


> The bottom line of the spoiler should be in line with the line at the top of the lights.
> In other words can you move the spoiler an inch or so further back to see what that looks like.
> 
> Why is your bird sat in the car..maybe she likes the feel of your big k... :lol:
> Steve


It is at the point where the line of the spoiler fits flat against against the line of the bodywork, but see what you mean. Maybe it is just poorly made.


----------



## V6RUL

Funny how your spoiler is similar to mine, but mine fits a little better.. :roll: 
Get your order in at the TT Shop.. :lol: gonna start callin ya "Twinny" if you keep copying.. :lol: 








Stef


----------



## E3 YOB

> Why is your bird sat in the car..maybe she likes the feel of your big k...


She's sat waiting for the postman to bring my big GTX... :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

stevecollier said:


> Funny how your spoiler is similar to mine, but mine fits a little better.. :roll:
> Get your order in at the TT Shop.. :lol: gonna start callin ya "Twinny" if you keep copying.. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stef


Actually yours looks a little limp Steve 

Soon you will be my ugly sister


----------



## V6RUL

Ugly sis, i dont think so. Im just glad i got mine first and not buying ill fitting seconds.. 8) 
Yours will be so aggressive that the GF will start to say "it was so pretty and now look what youve done" :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Charlie

Looks to me like it needs to sit further down the bootlid, sits a bit high at the moment. I am extremely reluctant to agree with anything Stephanie has to say, but needs must 

Try the completely smoothed look and take some pics as that could work, although may be a touch too subtle :?

Charlene


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> Looks to me like it needs to sit further down the bootlid, sits a bit high at the moment. I am extremely reluctant to agree with anything Stephanie has to say, but needs must
> 
> Try the completely smoothed look and take some pics as that could work, although may be a touch too subtle :?
> 
> Charlene


Frase wont do that, cos ive already been there.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

> Ugly sis, i dont think so. Im just glad i got mine first and not buying ill fitting seconds.. 8)
> Yours will be so aggressive that the GF will start to say "it was so pretty and now look what youve done" :roll:
> Steve


So it matters to you what your GF thinks of your car? I guess that is why you have all that jewellery hanging off the back? :lol:

I have been out and the spoiiler does needs to be moved down inline with the lights, but i don't think it suits the car in all honesty at that level (nor at the level I taped it at). Fortunately i have the luxury of buying ill fitting seconds and glad I saved myself the hassle of getting a spoiler fitted and then having to live with it 

I am going to smooth off the rump this weekend in prep for something else


----------



## E3 YOB

Steve I still will need spoiler, think that one i posted on the thread is still the fav


----------



## E3 YOB

stevecollier said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to me like it needs to sit further down the bootlid, sits a bit high at the moment. I am extremely reluctant to agree with anything Stephanie has to say, but needs must
> 
> Try the completely smoothed look and take some pics as that could work, although may be a touch too subtle :?
> 
> Charlene
> 
> 
> 
> Frase wont do that, cos ive already been there.. :lol:
> Steve
Click to expand...

Yes saw what a disaster it was :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

I bought the jewelery last time i was offshore out of boredom. They may stay, they may not.
Im not going to worry over a badge or 2 as they are only trinkets.. 
The spoilerless look was actually in preperation for a motorised version but production on them has been delayed and ive been forced into fitting something practical cos at 130 the backend is getting light and twitching over bumps. 
Steve


----------



## Roller83

In all Honesty frase I don't really think it suits it. But I'd like to save my opinion in hope ul put up some pix with it sitting lower down.

It's not an ugly spoiler by any means. But just not sure in my opinion if I like it.

Hope that don't come across horrid. Just tryna offer a constructive opinion.


----------



## E3 YOB

I don't like it either. It is a bit for the part archive. It was cheap so worth a look as it potentially could have skinned nicely.

I have purchased a different spoiler so we'll see how this one goes


----------



## Roller83

Which u opted for?


----------



## Roller83

I had a brief search... What do u think of these?


----------



## E3 YOB

Funny that, I already went and bought the ABT one u posted there


----------



## Roller83

It's never been a secret that East London lads have alot of style mate

8)


----------



## Gone

It looks good from the side profile but I think it needs to protrude across the edge of the tailgate, like the ABT one I suggested a while back... oh I see you bought it 

Looking very rad or whatever the turn of phrase is these days. Really impressed with the work... I'm starting to consider some carbon skinning myself... what can possibly go wrong? :roll:


----------



## E3 YOB

:lol: Don't try and skin your bonnet on your first attempt


----------



## R80RTT

I d love to see you work on a 22b and fit that on the back...now that would be different without the base..smoothed in..


----------



## E3 YOB

It would certainly be different. Dodgem actually springs to mind  Maybe i'll get a pikey to stand on the back too :lol:


----------



## hooley

I may be a dissenting voice, but I like it

Move it down a bit and carbon it, but you need to see it in relation to the rest of the kit. It's quite big, but given the rest of the kit is OTT, it might work

J


----------



## Gone

frakay100 said:


> :lol: Don't try and skin your bonnet on your first attempt


Bollocks, the bonnet's relatively flat, piece of piss buddy! *

          

* I may be slightly pissed and you should not take this statement literally or seriously.
Always read the small print. The management take no responsibility for any damage to yourself, your possessions, the general public or the world at large caused either directly or indirectly howsoever arising as a consequence of reading this post. Now go and tell Fraser his spoiler is too small.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

1 thing i noticed...

you need bigger rear disks !!!

ECS do a nice spacer kit which i've got, but the stock ones look horribly small on 18" so look even worse with bigger wheels...

get it done mate... I love my rear kit !!


----------



## E3 YOB

Hi Tony

I have already ordered Nitrac Rear Cross drills discs. They, as with everything I seem to order are taking their time to arrive. The change of the rear discs is purely for aesthetic reasons and the Nitrac cross drilled look like the Brembo discs.

The rear callipers are going to get a refresh. Shame there is not an excuse to update the rear callipers but really the rears just stop the car rolling down a hill.

I think the uprated discs will look good without it being over the top. I have had some EBC red pads knocking around for ages so those will be added too.

Frase


----------



## E3 YOB

Few other things I have ordered this weekend.

Forge BOV/recirculation and relocation pipes (not forge relocation kit)
All coloured Spring Set
SS piping for better cold air induction

I have some questions if anyone can answer them. I am doing some compression calculations and need to know a couple of things of the standard BAM engine. Does anyone have a very detailed document regarding the BAM engine which would be good for continued reference?

These are the outstanding questions I have:

Height of cylinder block?
Standard cylinder head combustion chamber volume?

Frase


----------



## everton5

The car moved on any?


----------



## Daz8n

everton5 said:


> The car moved on any?


Yeah, we need another YOB fix!!!

Daz


----------



## E3 YOB

This weekend I went to Simpsons race exhausts on Saturday to get a quote on a custom exhaust manifold, sports cat and downpipe. I also got them to quote for the silencer, just in case I fancied replacing the Milltek with something nicer. I decided not to go with the silencer as I was picking my jaw off the floor.

I have to say I could have spent all day there. It is a nice quiet place in the countryside. They had a few track cars there being fitted with exhausts so plenty to feast my eyes on.

http://www.simpsonraceexhausts.com

They will fabricate everything with a V-band fitment (although I have already bought V-band collector which makes things easier) and I have to say they must do an awesome job as the prices are up there.










Yesterday the whole day was wasted through driving to Wales to look at some interior. Annoyingly my time was wasted as the seller lied about the condition of the items. Mint does not equal rusty!

The new ABT spoiler took around 3 hours to wrap last night. This will be going on the car this evening, I will update with pictures.























































6 layers of resin have been coated onto the carbon fibre. I have done a much better job of the rear and it has gone very smoothly. The final sanding job will be quick as it is looking nice and clean already.

APA contacted me this morning and I have ordered 10 more metres of vinyl. The front took 2.5m and the rear will take 2.5m. This will arrive tomorrow. I will have the rear complete in the next few days.

10m of vinyl costs just over £500 - I am basically wrapping the whole car again as I was not completely happy with THE original wrap. I will be doing the rear quarters, boot and roof line with the rest.




























This weekend I also fitted a forge DV but I didn't take any pics as they are really not that interesting.


----------



## jamman

Looking good matey, great to see someone actually doing it themselves and not just handing pounds notes over to someone else, top work


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

LOVING IT MATE...

can't wait to see... you missus must adore you to let you do that in the dinning room :lol: :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> Looking good matey, great to see someone actually doing it themselves and not just handing pounds notes over to someone else, top work


I spent £1600 on my wrap and was not happy with it. There are too many companies that do 'wrapping' and do a sh*t job. It isn't rocket science. It can be hard doing it on your own on big bits. Can be fiddly but ultimately you get it to the standard you want, not what some business thinks is passable.

Doing the front back and skirts has given me an excuse to get the bits I didn't like sorted.



tony_rigby_uk said:


> LOVING IT MATE...
> 
> can't wait to see... you missus must adore you to let you do that in the dinning room :lol: :lol:


Cheers Tony.

BTW have you any shots of your rear brake kit on? Would like to see the difference it makes on your car.

Oh and I have been moved to the spare room now


----------



## T3RBO

Quality update mate


----------



## E3 YOB

T3RBO said:


> Quality update mate


Good to have you back fella!


----------



## tricklexxx

Inspiring work m8, amazing to see such a quality DIY job, keep it up!

In the words of Graham's (Love_iTT) signature...

'Coming along just nicely...'


----------



## E3 YOB

Just popped downstairs and positioned the spoiler to see what it looks like. I personally think it is looking great and it only took two spoiler purchases to get it right. 









































































My tailpipes stick out as they are positioned for the new kit BTW :lol:


----------



## tricklexxx

frakay100 said:


> My tailpipes stick out as they are positioned for the new kit BTW :lol:


Interesting comment m8 but none of the pics show your tailpipes!  :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

frakay100 said:


> Just popped downstairs and positioned the spoiler to see what it looks like. I personally think it is looking great and it only took two spoiler purchases to get it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My tailpipes stick out as they are positioned for the new kit BTW :lol:


Can in this pic... Look at the shadow


----------



## E3 YOB

Have permanently fixed the spoiler on now


----------



## kazinak

maybe you aretalking about REAR LIGHTS not a tailpipes ?


----------



## E3 YOB

No my tailpipes stick out  The lights stay as they are no matter what kit is put on :lol:


----------



## tricklexxx

Not sure I can see all the pics as seems to be showing 2 of each pic. On Tapatalk so that may be why...

..but I'm sure your tailpipes look lovely Frase! :lol:


----------



## tricklexxx

frakay100 said:


> No my tailpipes stick out  The lights stay as they are no matter what kit is put on :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tricklexxx

Anyway... Spoiler looks the nuts... 8)


----------



## dzTT

Cars looking sweet mate, would love to have the time and patience to do all that work myself :lol:

Dazz


----------



## kazinak

can you highlight the tailpipes in this picture please


----------



## techfreak

loving it and nice job on the wrap!

I would have liked to see you attempt the motorised hidden spoiler though! :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

Just a couple more now it's finished


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

frakay100 said:


> Cheers Tony.
> 
> BTW have you any shots of your rear brake kit on? Would like to see the difference it makes on your car.
> 
> Oh and I have been moved to the spare room now


Just nipped out to take this:-










not the greatest pic in the world. but if you nip out and see where you caliper ends and wheel begins the gap is reduced.. in the kit comes a adapter plate which basically spaces the caliper off.. (it's abit tight on the hambrake line acording to my last MOT.. but fills the wheels and some people have commented they are bigger than most cars standard front brakes.. ALL GOOD.


----------



## E3 YOB

8) Cheers matey,

Think I will have to see it in person I reckon as I had a quick look and it was around 7 large(?) from what I saw for something that does not really improve braking power that much.


----------



## Roller83

Frak.... That's the kiddy right there. Much better than the other spoiler.

Now for
The rest of the god dam kit!!!!!!! Haha


----------



## E3 YOB

kazinak said:


> can you highlight the tailpipes in this picture please


Kaz sorry mate I was seeing cached images and didn't realise the post was all skewed. To me it looked alright and I thought you were just being funny  Fixed it now

Frase


----------



## tricklexxx

frakay100 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> can you highlight the tailpipes in this picture please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaz sorry mate I was seeing cached images and didn't realise the post was all skewed. To me it looked alright and I thought you were just being funny  Fixed it now
> 
> Frase
Click to expand...

YAY! We have tailpipes! :roll:

See what you mean they do stick out a bit... gonna look proper 8) with the kit on though! :twisted:

Loving the spoiler... seen it somewhere before though :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

haha yeah - Only the greatest TTs have em


----------



## Daz8n

Is wrapping pretty easy then?? I'm pretty handy at most things... jack of all trades and all that 

Was thinking of having a go on my car.

Daz


----------



## E3 YOB

It's not easy as such. Sometimes I have difficulty with cling-film and vinyl is thicker and very stickier. It takes a lot of time mainly to get it right and once you get stuff stuck to it like dust etc then that can ruin the finish.

It is actually easier when the parts are on the car. It just takes getting used to and patience. My front bumper took around 10 hours on my own. If you have another person to help you lay the film initially then the process is quicker. Like anything you also need the correct tools.

Have a go on some small items first as it is expensive to mess up large bits.


----------



## Charlie

frakay100 said:


> It's not easy as such. Sometimes I have difficulty with cling-film and vinyl is thicker and very stickier. It takes a lot of time mainly to get it right and once you get stuff stuck to it like dust etc then that can ruin the finish.
> 
> It is actually easier when the parts are on the car. It just takes getting used to and patience. My front bumper took around 10 hours on my own. If you have another person to help you lay the film initially then the process is quicker. Like anything you also need the correct tools.
> 
> Have a go on some small items first as it is expensive to mess up large bits.


I think you are being very modest Francesca, wrapping is a very skilful indeed (well to do it properly anyway) I have watched it being done professionally and it is not something I would attempt that's for sure 

Charlene


----------



## E3 YOB

Daz

You can wrap a christmas present badly and the only people that will love it is your mum and your nan. It's a different story when only your mum and your nan like your car.

You don't want seams if you can help it. If you have to have a seam due to the curvature of a piece then your should try and make them on a hidden area or so cleanly cut that you cannot see them.

For me things have to be right and Charlie, you were right - I am redoing the front cos of the nail  It is hardly noticeable but it is giving me restless nights - That little slip cost me 10hrs and £150 :x

Also you can get nervous wrapping. If you have spent hours crafting a big section and you have done it perfectly. You don't want to mess it up right at the end.

There are different thickness's of wraps and some are easier than others but if you want to start wrapping and you want your car to actually look better for it then you have to have deep pockets.


----------



## Charlie

frakay100 said:


> For me things have to be right and Charlie, you were right - I am redoing the front cos of the nail  It is hardly noticeable but it is giving me restless nights - That little slip cost me 10hrs and £150 :x


AAAAH I just know you so well Fran  xx

Charlene


----------



## E3 YOB

I feel relieved, a big weight has been lifted off my shoulders and I can fix the offending 2.5mm hole.

In my nightmares it was a bottomless pit that I was falling into.


----------



## E3 YOB

The expense of doing something different is unbelievable. I think I should just from the outset just buy things twice and be done with it.

I can only blame myself though I guess. Can hardly pin it on someone else.

I went to check my new 20" wheels fitted correctly. They do but I made an oversight. Those god damn big calipers!!!!!! I could cry sometimes.

I have 15mm PCD adapters so I could fit a 5x112 wheel. I love these wheels and was chuffed that adapter would bring the wheels flush on at ET35 - I need at least another 8-10mm spacer on the front to clear the big brakes which I forgot about [smiley=bigcry.gif] . So far the wheel company have been dicks about doing an exchange for something else on an ET45.

Still it is pretty hit and miss for caliper clearance as you don't quite know the shape of the inner arch of a wheel from the hub unless you have had them infront of you.

Damn big brakes, damn companies who don't give a sh*t and damn me.

So it might be that I have some brand new wheels, brand new pistons clogging up the place now.

I have had to change the turbo also as Garrett cannot get out any GTX series for months (it was ordered in Feb). Although this is a good thing as having done more calculations I would probably now be buying a second more suitable turbo and the GTX would just be added to stock.

Anyway ranty ranty f*cking rant [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

oooh which turbo now?? got a code?


----------



## Charlie

^^^^^ buggeration Fran, that sucks :-( can you post some pics of the wheels now? 

Charlie


----------



## E3 YOB

tony_rigby_uk said:


> oooh which turbo now?? got a code?


Ok it is now a Precision HP Technology Billet 5857 - With the full ball bearing upgrade not the standard journal.

This actually has a faster spool time than the GTX series and seems to fit the bill better.

I am also being some would say controversial by my compression choice and this is down to living in London. I need good acceleration and also a drivable car off boost.

I am raising the compression :twisted: to 9.5:1 - This will give me better spool, better off boost performance of around 3.3%. It will be RON 99 all the way.

I will have to sacrifice some top end there is a higher risk of detonation, but adding everything up and 99% of my time is driving around london it makes more sense.

However, I have large pistons, coated and the engine will be bulletproof as possible so 'if' the engine can sustain high boost then there is potential for high numbers. I am having the same housing configuration as 034 motorsports time attack car so again I am not looking for the highest top end BHP but rather brutal low down grunt.


----------



## E3 YOB

Charlie said:


> ^^^^^ buggeration Fran, that sucks :-( can you post some pics of the wheels now?
> 
> Charlie


I'll take some pics Charlene just for you xx


----------



## Roller83

I'm gonna have to stop calling u Frakay and start calling u Luckay lol

Can u not use Spacers for the wheelsV


----------



## E3 YOB

You can but I did my calculations getting the wheels 2mm over flush on the front with a 15mm adapter.

Put a spacer on and you have a wheel that sticks out 1cm over the arch. A no go unless the arches are extended and I am not going to do that.

The rear will be okay as it is the standard caliper as it 4mm under fender.


----------



## Charlie

frakay100 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^ buggeration Fran, that sucks :-( can you post some pics of the wheels now?
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take some pics Charlene just for you xx
Click to expand...

Cheers sweetie  1cm isn't that much really and as long as the tread is within the arches apparently it would be ok for MOT - just have a look at pics of sierra's (Steve) car  you can't beat a bit of poke 

Charlene xx


----------



## E3 YOB

I am going to go and have another look with the tape measure


----------



## Charlie

frakay100 said:


> I am going to go and have another look with the tape measure


I would  are the tyres on the wheels yet? I presume not if you are hoping to return them?

Charlene


----------



## Roller83

Hmmmm. That's a thing to Consider. A slight over hang with a stretched tyre may still b ok... 10mm is a long way over.

Hmmmmmm. Can u just exchange 2 wheels?


----------



## E3 YOB

Roller83 said:


> Hmmmmmm. Can u just exchange 2 wheels?


I don't know if you are being dumb there steve or joking


----------



## E3 YOB

Charlie said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to go and have another look with the tape measure
> 
> 
> 
> I would  are the tyres on the wheels yet? I presume not if you are hoping to return them?
> 
> Charlene
Click to expand...

No tyres on yet, but sat in the spare room, I have had to wait as I lost the wheel key and had to get some more made.


----------



## everton5

the wheels u have are really nice anyway stop bein spoilt!!!!! lol 8)


----------



## V6RUL

Any chance you can hold off on the pics Frase, of the wheels.. :roll: 
When i did my brake upgrade, i found my 2 piece discs are actually increasing my ET by about 10mm from 35 mm to 45 mm as my new Tarrox were 10 mm skinnier than OEM.
This could be something worth looking at. I do have a few pics around if you want me to dig them out.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Yeah steve I will hold off. The brembo's are so fat any wheel that has a flat face it going to have trouble clearing tbh.

That is another option I guess - Pics would be good


----------



## E3 YOB

everton5 said:


> the wheels u have are really nice anyway stop bein spoilt!!!!! lol 8)


lol - I love my wheels but the big monster kit doesn't


----------



## Charlie

frakay100 said:


> Yeah steve I will hold off. The brembo's are so fat any wheel that has a flat face it going to have trouble clearing tbh.
> 
> That is another option I guess - Pics would be good


OI  just pm me some pics darlink 

Charlene


----------



## Roller83

frakay100 said:


> Roller83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm. Can u just exchange 2 wheels?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you are being dumb there steve or joking
Click to expand...

 :wink:

On a serious note...will they not refund or exchange for diff offset?


----------



## V6RUL

Both old and new are 32mm wide rotors but its the bell on the new discs that are shallower..


















Tarrox may be able to offer something, or go for a full Tarrox setup like mine..if your not bothered about cost..again.. :roll:

Fitted with rim..348mm discs on the front.









Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Roller83 said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roller83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm. Can u just exchange 2 wheels?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you are being dumb there steve or joking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wink:
> 
> On a serious note...will they not refund or exchange for diff offset?
Click to expand...

Steve there is not loads of offsets, there is ET35 only. There is not many options in 20" as the TT Mk1 was not designed for it so I am pushing it getting these to nearly fit.

That is why they only come in a 5x112 - Steve Collier has bought the same wheels as mine, but in an 18" and they come in at et45 and pcd 5 x100 and they are designed for the old hub types and clearances.

I just make stuff hard for myself.

The wheels don't even clear the calipers with a further 8mm spacer. The inset is so slight on the 20" wheel.

Hopefully they will take an exchange but I can say they are the worst wheel company I have dealt with.


----------



## Devil

Frak.. you dnt happen to have a white 3 series BMW in ur family do ya with a simular reg to E3 YOB ? im in romford and theres 1 i see alot with E3 BOY or something like that floating about.


----------



## E3 YOB

That's my nemesis :twisted:

No I only have the TT in my family but you might see that around Romford if I am ever passing through.

You're not too far from me actually - We do need to get an east london meet together sometime


----------



## Grahamstt

Surely an et45 is going to make the clearance less - you need to go the other way, et25. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Devil

ahh ok.. where are you then. Might fly by and catch you working on ur car 1 day lol. I see a few off here flying about roller83 fairly regular and a few others


----------



## Gone

Might be able to help you out Frase, PM sent.


----------



## E3 YOB

Grahamstt said:


> Surely an et45 is going to make the clearance less - you need to go the other way, et25. [smiley=book2.gif]


Hi no an ET25 will push the wheel out - on a 15mm pcd spacer the wheel will be out 12mm on the front and 6mm on the back.

The wheel says the inset is 3.5cm moulded in the inner side.

I measured the calliper which is 6cm deep and is 5.4cm from hub face in depth. The PCD adapter then brings that down to 3.9cm. I thought adding the 8cm spacer would do the trick and that would bring it to 3.1cm giving me 4mm clearance.

I reckon it would still need another 6 mm to actually clear the brembo. Although the inset is 3.5 the spokes/arm/struts of the wheel actually curves in snagging the calliper.

The whole issue is the brakes but I cannot do anything about it. I will have to chalk it down to being a numpty.


----------



## V6RUL

Frase, to revisit my idea before..get in touch with Tarrox to sort you with 5 x 100mm PCD discs and outer size of your choice and the shallower fit will allow a bigger spacer.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Steve if that does the job that would be amazing...

I would have to replace the hubs to a 5 x 112 pcd to fit a 5 x 112 disc though?

Do you mean get a 5 x100 Tarox disc?

I had better check how thick the brembo disc is that is on there now and compare it to the Tarox.

This is defiantly the best option and I would owe you a few beers of this solves it [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

frakay100 said:


> Steve if that does the job that would be amazing...
> 
> I would have to replace the hubs to a 5 x 112 pcd to fit a 5 x 112 disc though?
> 
> Do you mean get a 5 x100 Tarox disc?
> 
> I had better check how thick the brembo disc is that is on there now and compare it to the Tarox.
> 
> This is defiantly the best option and I would owe you a few beers of this solves it [smiley=cheers.gif]


Yeah, replace the Brembo disc for a 5 x 100 with a shallower bell to accomodate a thicker adapter.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

If your brembos already have a shallow bell then your in trouble but it depends how it is compared to the tarox bell height.
I could measure my bell height on Saturday when im back, if its ness.
Steve


----------



## Guest

stevecollier said:


> I could measure my bell height on Saturday when im back,


 [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## E3 YOB

manphibian said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could measure my bell height on Saturday when im back,
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=sick2.gif]
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Actually Steve a shallow bell is worse. I believe the Brembo is shallow.

I deeper bell would be better as the calliper would be set deeper allowing more clearance from the hub.

If the bell was say 3cm deep then the 6cm calliper would only be 3cm over the hub face. This means a smaller spacer would be required keeping the offset in check.

If I was going to add a flatter bell also this would effect the position the the calliper so I would have to find a calliper specific disc.

I think I am doomed to failure on this one


----------



## Grahamstt

I think your right that you need to set your calliper further back if you don't want to alter the offset.

Dont forget that whatever the combination of spacers/adapters/discs and wheel et the overall et is from the face of the hub to the centre line of the rim width

If you want the rim/tyre combo to stay in roughly the same position in the arch there will only be one overall et and the spacing will be from moving the calliper back using the bracket and different bell height - will brembo be able to help as it's their disc, are they alloy bells or could you p/x the discs with them.

Fantastic build Frase keep it up cant wait till you build the engine, will you be doing it yourself
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## E3 YOB

Grahamstt said:


> I think your right that you need to set your calliper further back if you don't want to alter the offset.
> 
> Dont forget that whatever the combination of spacers/adapters/discs and wheel et the overall et is from the face of the hub to the centre line of the rim width
> 
> If you want the rim/tyre combo to stay in roughly the same position in the arch there will only be one overall et and the spacing will be from moving the calliper back using the bracket and different bell height - will brembo be able to help as it's their disc, are they alloy bells or could you p/x the discs with them.
> 
> Fantastic build Frase keep it up cant wait till you build the engine, will you be doing it yourself
> [smiley=cheers.gif]


This is something I will have to investigate as I am not sure what different types of brakets and bells Brembo do. I just bought the GT kit so really did not dig deeper. If I can get a deep bell I could surely get a mounting bracket made to suit.

The engine build I have been specifying and researching everything as best I can. There is some heavy engine work so AD Autotechnik in Surrey will do, but the deal is that I get everything and just throw it all at them; and they put it together. This means I have to plan every bit of it and also piece every last bit together. It is a more risky route in terms of costs as I have made some errors already but at the same time I am really enjoying it. This is how I wanted to do it as I don't see much fun in just getting a kit. It should be fairly unique as 2.0 litre builds go here in the UK.

Cheers Gra [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

Swap the wheels round.. :roll: 
If your having this much trouble with the rims and there 20s, different rims isnt going to fix it.
Maybe Brembo will exchange for a slightly smaller kit that will fit.
With your build Frase it looks like youve gone along the lines of " more is more " when sometimes you have to compromise and go for " less is more " sometimes..bullit and bite come to mind.
What about Tarrox 12 pots, which will be less, sizewise but still good stoppers.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

> With your build Frase it looks like youve gone along the lines of " more is more "


More is more Steve - That is the whole point of the build. 

It's not E3 Meek


----------



## DARREN

Hi

Have a fiddle with your brake setup by adding spacers and washers, once you find you have the correct spacing so everything fits take it to the engineering shop so they can fabricate new adaptors or get someone to manufacture the discs.

I dont think a 9.5c/r will be bad for top end you just might not be able to run silly amounts of boost in the summer, if you want to push the turbo for max power but keep the spool low then tune for 50.50 meth/vpower, a dual map would be good so you could run normal v power if needed. The easiest way is to run meth is with a w/m kit but the best way is to put it straight in your tank but the fuel pump and lines will need upgrading.

Im surprised you did not use an EFR turbo!?


----------



## E3 YOB

DARREN said:


> Hi
> 
> Have a fiddle with your brake setup by adding spacers and washers, once you find you have the correct spacing so everything fits take it to the engineering shop so they can fabricate new adaptors or get someone to manufacture the discs.
> 
> Im surprised you did not use an EFR turbo!?


Good idea Darren, I am sure I can piece it together and get something made up. If not I have been looking at XYZ callipers all round and they supply a paper print out of their callipers that you print and stick onto card so you can check your clearance before you buy. 

Re the turbo I am going with partly what i can get my hands on and also 034 rate it highly and think it will suite my requirements well so I am not going to argue with them.


----------



## t-ting

ian222 said:


> I hope you are coming to the ace cafe in the summer mate, if you do think your in with a good chance of taking the best of show award.


Nah.


----------



## E3 YOB

I had a bit of a eureka moment this evening and have solved my big break clearance issue on the 20" wheels.

I simply need to increase the rotor size to push the caliper out in the wheel to gain more clearance. The Brembo GT kit is basically for a 17" wheel with a 323 disc. This means the caliper is sat well in from the outer edge and clearance radius of the larger rim.

I have two options. Bigger BBK or getting bigger rotors for the Brembo GT kit if that is at all possible.

Can anyone answer..


Anyone know who sells a 380 rotor with a GT kit mounting bracket? [/*]
What other discs fit Brembos?[/*]

I haven't had much luck searching for bigger rotors not in kits so I suspect it will have to be.


New Bigger Big Brake Kit needed with 360 minimum disc[/*]

I did some measuring tonight. Got the card and scissors out for some art and craft to accurately measure clearance. The only exact spec measurements of calipers I could find on the web were the HiSpec Monster 6 calipers. These come with a 360mm disc, I have to say they look quite a nice caliper.

Reviewing the spec and accurately measuring the inset of the wheel, I will get full clearance with the 15mm PCD adaptor with 2mm to spare. A 380 disc would give me 11mm clearance on the front. This is a result as the wheels will sit nicely in the arches.

I am pleased with my findings as it means I can use the wheels as I intended.

If anyone has any knowledge on Brembo disc options out there please let me know, otherwise it's a new BBK on the shopping list.


----------



## E3 YOB

The skirts are now getting the treatment

Rough up the surface where resin is going:










A few layers need for this one as it really need to stick well. I have not cut any of the carbon fibre as I need a really clean edge on these as they will be very visible. Instead these excess will be trimmed at the end so no risk of fraying.










Everything cut and waiting as there is a tight window of getting the carbon on before it sets and loses its tack.










Thick card and a thinner more flexible card cut to shape.










Tape removed off first skirt when resin starts to tack, ready for the carbon. Other skirt covered at this point.










All tensioned and ready to leave over night to set.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Hey franky looking good matey..

i've found my rears now http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/product.php?xProd=34035&xSec=458 apparently 307mm so abit smaller than your after.


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> With your build Frase it looks like youve gone along the lines of " more is more "
> 
> 
> 
> More is more Steve - That is the whole point of the build.
> 
> It's not E3 Meek
Click to expand...

 :lol:

build is looking great ugly just a pity it aint red :wink:

The amount of work you are doing yourself is admirable instead of just chucking money at a specialist


----------



## E3 YOB

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Hey franky looking good matey..
> 
> i've found my rears now http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/product.php?xProd=34035&xSec=458 apparently 307mm so abit smaller than your after.


Cheers for that - I just had some Nitrac discs arrive today, i'll put them on tomorrow and give the rear calipers a refresh and decide what I am going to do with the rears. I have made a few phone calls to quiz various companies on various setups.

All I know is the that is more cost effective getting another BBK rather than getting bigger rotors for the brembos. So there will be a nearly new Brembo GT kit up for sale soon. The front runners for the new BBK is Tarox 10 pot GT in gold on a 355 rotor or Hi Spec Monster 6 in gold on a 360 rotor.

Last week I posted my V-band from the wastegate off to a company in Portugal. They are making my manifold.

I really like the Pro Street manifold by Full Race in the US. They are $1200 plus $300 postage, then plus 20% VAT and 4.5% import duty. I requested measurements from them and they never bothered getting back to me. They do make lovely manifolds but $1900 is just too much to get it to the UK.

This is what the Full Race mani looks like:










View performance graph of full race manifold

It has a nice progressive delivery of power on the GT30.

Anyway I am having this manifold made in Portugal for £395 delivered and heat coated. Result.

They are keeping me updated through facebook so I will post any pictures when they come.

I have also got hold of something else which I will update you guys later on with.

Frase


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With your build Frase it looks like youve gone along the lines of " more is more "
> 
> 
> 
> More is more Steve - That is the whole point of the build.
> 
> It's not E3 Meek
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol:
> 
> build is looking great ugly just a pity it aint red :wink:
> 
> The amount of work you are doing yourself is admirable instead of just chucking money at a specialist
Click to expand...

Yeah I would not see the fun in that - If I just wanted something to go fast then I would just buy a Porsche and be done with it. I am enjoying ever minute of modding the YOB


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> build is looking great ugly just a pity it aint red :wink:
> 
> The amount of work you are doing yourself is admirable instead of just chucking money at a specialist
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I would not see the fun in that - If I just wanted something to go fast then I would just buy a Porsche and be done with it. I am enjoying ever minute of modding the YOB
Click to expand...

Good glad to hear it  (stop taking the piss about my new seats then x)


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> build is looking great ugly just a pity it aint red :wink:
> 
> The amount of work you are doing yourself is admirable instead of just chucking money at a specialist
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I would not see the fun in that - If I just wanted something to go fast then I would just buy a Porsche and be done with it. I am enjoying ever minute of modding the YOB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good gload to hear it  (stop taking the piss about my new seats then x)
Click to expand...

You know I am just jealous :mrgreen:


----------



## jamman

Yeah right you forget I've seen yours, beautiful...


----------



## Matt B

Hey Fraser

I looked at the Full Race manifold when I was getting parts for my build (before I bought one ready made  )
The mail I have off Full Race said they could not confirm fitment for an RHD car. I believe Badger Bill is running one on a Seat so he may be able to comment.

I remember there was also an israeli company called tig art that do tubular manifolds. They used to do them for JBS but there was some kind of falling out.

BTW, I agree with Darren, 50:50 water meth is a good thing  mine has been installed for about a month now and I am very happy.


----------



## E3 YOB

Some mani's being made:



















I have a backup plan just in case but I think the quality of the my manifold should be top notch.

I didn't want to go anywhere near J*S so looked further afield.


----------



## E3 YOB

Matt B said:


> BTW, I agree with Darren, 50:50 water meth is a good thing  mine has been installed for about a month now and I am very happy.


I bet it is keeping your engine nice and clean - Yeah it is something that is a definite on the list


----------



## Matt B

I know what you mean about JBS lol.

Tig art looks pretty impressive tho 
http://www.tig-art.com/web/8888/nsf/Pro ... 9D4DC867B3

How did you get onto that company?


----------



## Matt B

frakay100 said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I agree with Darren, 50:50 water meth is a good thing  mine has been installed for about a month now and I am very happy.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet it is keeping your engine nice and clean - Yeah it is something that is a definite on the list
Click to expand...

lol, more like the fact that they bumped up the timing on the Revo map from 1 to around 5 or 6 (cant remember which).
Runs much better off boost and CF's are non existent across majority of the rev range, sweet as a nut


----------



## E3 YOB

Matt B said:


> I know what you mean about JBS lol.
> 
> Tig art looks pretty impressive tho
> http://www.tig-art.com/web/8888/nsf/Pro ... 9D4DC867B3
> 
> How did you get onto that company?


Christ they do look impressive!!! - Where were you when I was asking who do you know who makes manifolds? :lol:  They look lovely, I wonder what the prices are like. I reckon JBS probably still use them.

I found my place scouring the web so they are an unknown - Basically I am going to guinea pig them as they are 3 times less expensive than the others. If it isn't good I have another manifold on standby which will need a wastegate added and T3 flange.


----------



## E3 YOB

At the end of the day it is just a bent pipe. If they make smooth joins and a good flange you can't go far wrong.


----------



## Matt B

frakay100 said:


> At the end of the day it is just a bent pipe. If they make smooth joins and a good flange you can't go far wrong.


Lololol

Just keep telling yourself that 

The only issue you have to worry about it shitty welding and it cracking, expensive to change once its in.
Can't you get it inspected by an engineer in some way before its fitted to check the quality of the welding?


----------



## V6RUL

Looking good Frase, keep it coming.
Tarrox ten pots on 2 piece floating discs need to be on 348 mm to avoid squeel. I was on larger discs but Tarrox had to custom skim them as they were still in developement at the time.
Pipewerx could be a fallback for the manifold in the UK and their work is top notch and im sure their price would be very good. Black Ceramic for a coating, based in Scotland did mine and i have no complaints with quality or price
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Yeah it will be inspected before it goes near the engine. If one day it did crack it's not too much hassle to swap out a manifold.


----------



## V6RUL

frakay100 said:


> Yeah it will be inspected before it goes near the engine. If one day it did crack it's not too much hassle to swap out a manifold.


its only a bit of twisted pipe.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

stevecollier said:


> Looking good Frase, keep it coming.
> Tarrox ten pots on 2 piece floating discs need to be on 348 mm to avoid squeel. I was on larger discs but Tarrox had to custom skim them as they were still in developement at the time.
> Pipewerx could be a fallback for the manifold in the UK and their work is top notch and im sure their price would be very good. Black Ceramic for a coating, based in Scotland did mine and i have no complaints with quality or price
> Steve


I read about Tarox squealing a bit. Apparently they updated the pads they ship em out with and that stopped it. I would be well p!ssed off if I had squealing brakes.

Thanks for the info with the coating that is useful as I will have the downpipe done as well.


----------



## E3 YOB

My old man was a ship engineer (retired now) - He knows a thing or two about welding.  I wouldn't pay £1200 for a manifold just out of principle.


----------



## nate42

Did some research of rear brakes a while ago and found these
CompBrake 330mm - £400
ECS 308mm - $640 + customs tax
STaSIS 298mm - $850 + customs tax
Tarox 300mm - £741

In front is probably cheaper and easier to buy another kit than start making custom bells and adapters.
TT master cylinder is not too big, so it is worth while to calculate the piston areas on the new calipers. Too big piston area causes longer pedal travel.

How about these to the front?
Stoptech 355mm


----------



## E3 YOB

nate42 said:


> Did some research of rear brakes a while ago and found these
> CompBrake 330mm - £470
> ECS 308mm - $640 + customs tax
> STaSIS 298mm - $895 + customs tax
> Tarox 300mm - £725
> 
> In front is probably cheaper and easier to buy another kit than start making custom bells and adapters.
> TT master cylinder is not too big, so it is worth while to calculate the piston areas on the new calipers. Too big piston area causes longer pedal travel.
> 
> How about these to the front?
> Stoptech 355mm


Nate I read your brake thread with interest. You did a nice job on your conversion really looked good. Thanks for the links, think they might have expired now some of them 

I have two requirements for the front BBK - A low profile caliper and 360ish rotor. I think the Tarox and probably the best for the job but I am interested in the Hi Spec monster 6 (which going by what you have said have a larger piston so my create more travel than the 10 pot)


----------



## V6RUL

frakay100 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Frase, keep it coming.
> Tarrox ten pots on 2 piece floating discs need to be on 348 mm to avoid squeel. I was on larger discs but Tarrox had to custom skim them as they were still in developement at the time.
> Pipewerx could be a fallback for the manifold in the UK and their work is top notch and im sure their price would be very good. Black Ceramic for a coating, based in Scotland did mine and i have no complaints with quality or price
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> I read about Tarox squealing a bit. Apparently they updated the pads they ship em out with and that stopped it. I would be well p!ssed off if I had squealing brakes.
> 
> Thanks for the info with the coating that is useful as I will have the downpipe done as well.
Click to expand...

Its not the pads that were squeeling, it was that the discs were too big but that has been cured now as they were 350 but are now 348.
Here is the link for the ceramic peeps i used..
http://www.blackperformance.co.uk/ceramic-coatings/
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

thanks for that Steve


----------



## nate42

Fixed the links, was too lazy to check if they still work...  
Compbrake makes the biggest rear kit and they have one that comes with proper calipers too. I think it was £800.

That 355mm Stoptech was the biggest I found from the well known manufacturers for TT. You have to remember that cars like 997 Turbo come with 350mm discs, so why make a more powerfull kit that requires 19" wheels to TT? Brake kit makers are too sensible    

I know all you want is nice looking big brakes that fit nicely under the wheels. I'm running 15mm spacers with 8,5" ET32 wheels, first I was thinkin they are too much out and I can't leave them like that. But I got used to the wide look and they are not throwing dirt to the side of the car so I let them be like that. How about narrow tyre and some strech in the front, then the wheels can stuck out more?


----------



## E3 YOB

nate42 said:


> Fixed the links, was too lazy to check if they still work...
> Compbrake makes the biggest rear kit and they have one that comes with proper calipers too. I think it was £800.
> 
> That 355mm Stoptech was the biggest I found from the well known manufacturers for TT. You have to remember that cars like 997 Turbo come with 350mm discs, so why make a more powerfull kit that requires 19" wheels to TT? Brake kit makers are too sensible
> 
> I know all you want is nice looking big brakes that fit nicely under the wheels. I'm running 15mm spacers with 8,5" ET32 wheels, first I was thinkin they are too much out and I can't leave them like that. But I got used to the wide look and they are not throwing dirt to the side of the car so I let them be like that. How about narrow tyre and some strech in the front, then the wheels can stuck out more?


I guess it just comes down to personal preference. I am not keen on outies or the stretched look :? I do need to get a better brake anyway as the Brembo is nice on a day to day but I think would struggle when the power is uprated. So I may as well shoot for a slender caliper. The rear is not so important, I can keep the standard caliper for now and any upgrade would just be for showing off rather than being useful I think.

I'll throw the Nitrac discs on today and some redstuff pads and see if that makes any difference on the back. If not noticeable I probably won't bother upgrading the rear at all. As you said you got no heat off the rears after a big run out.

I spoke to Awesome about the compbrake rear kit, they don't rate them at all.

I have been speaking to a guy called Dan Newton who has just started his own brand of brakes (PB). I think they are from the same factory of D2 and K sports which are all made in Taiwan. You can get a rear 6 pot for a grand with a 356 rotor  I could not tell you if they are any good at all but almost worth a punt as this factory pushes out calipers for a lot of known brands, you just have to overlook the branding I guess (and be willing to lose a grand) 

http://www.phatboybrakes.com/356mm-6-Pot-Kit-REAR.php


----------



## Roller83

That's a he'll of a punt... The way Ur going u may aswell of sold the TT and bout an R8 V10... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Roller83 said:


> That's a he'll of a punt... The way Ur going u may aswell of sold the TT and bout an R8 V10... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Had a great drive home last time speaking of R8s. Was coming from Shepherds Bush and a TTS was being spritely behind and trying to catch up with me and then a really bling'd up R8 V10 joined in. It sounded awesome. Anyway it brought a big smile to my face as we all messed around along the A40 

Yes I suppose I could get an R8 but you can't really tinker with them.


----------



## nate42

That 356mm rear kit is insane (proper overkill), adjustable brake bias valve would be a must to get the balance right. I was looking some small Brembo calipers to the rear, but the handbrake is the problem. You need to change to hydraulic handbrake or have double calipers. Too much trouble so ended up with just bigger discs.

Brake pads are another thing, if you have exotic calipers getting proper pads is harder.

AP Racing gives proper dimensions on their site, have a look at 4 and 6-pot 330mm kits caliper might be slimmer than Brembo.
AP 6-pot
6-pot clearance
6-pot exploded view
AP 4-pot
4-pot clearance
4-pot exploded view

And here a Stoptech template 355mm


----------



## E3 YOB

Second coat of resin on. Enjoying the process now, feel like I have mastered it.


----------



## Roller83

frakay100 said:


> Roller83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a he'll of a punt... The way Ur going u may aswell of sold the TT and bout an R8 V10... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a great drive home last time speaking of R8s. Was coming from Shepherds Bush and a TTS was being spritely behind and trying to catch up with me and then a really bling'd up R8 V10 joined in. It sounded awesome. Anyway it brought a big smile to my face as we all messed around along the A40
> 
> Yes I suppose I could get an R8 but you can't really tinker with them.
Click to expand...

There isn't much I enjoy more than a little play with a few other motors on an empty road.


----------



## Charlie

frakay100 said:


> Second coat of resin on. Enjoying the process now, feel like I have mastered it.


I have a rag rug that looks a lot like the one in the background of your pic :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## E3 YOB

Charlie said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second coat of resin on. Enjoying the process now, feel like I have mastered it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a rag rug that looks a lot like the one in the background of your pic :lol: :lol:
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

That's my girlfriends Charlene you big girl


----------



## Charlie

frakay100 said:


> That's my girlfriends Charlene you big girl


By "I" obviously I meant it's Nic's   :lol: :lol:

it's great when you master a skill like that, ever so satisfying 

Charlie


----------



## E3 YOB

nate42 said:


> That 356mm rear kit is insane (proper overkill), adjustable brake bias valve would be a must to get the balance right. I was looking some small Brembo calipers to the rear, but the handbrake is the problem. You need to change to hydraulic handbrake or have double calipers. Too much trouble so ended up with just bigger discs.
> 
> Brake pads are another thing, if you have exotic calipers getting proper pads is harder.
> 
> AP Racing gives proper dimensions on their site, have a look at 4 and 6-pot 330mm kits caliper might be slimmer than Brembo.
> AP 6-pot
> 6-pot clearance
> 6-pot exploded view
> AP 4-pot
> 4-pot clearance
> 4-pot exploded view
> 
> And here a Stoptech template 355mm


Thanks for the info Nate, I'll have a butchers at lunchtime


----------



## 320hpsilverTT

I need some major advice theres so many pages on this damn thread i cant find my answer haha so i purchased the same kit had it shipped to me ( in the usa) got the kit took it to my body shop to get painted and fitted and apparently it doesnt fit the front due to the crash bar, the side skirts at the top where it bolts to the body is on such an angle it will snap it if they try to bolt them down and the rear has a huge gap on the passenger side tail light.....any thoughts? or am i completely screwed?....and i also found mine to have terrible prep work...as it has hundreds of pinholes.....luckily mine wasnt damaged though even though it came all the way here in nothing but bubble wrap  please get back to me asap haha


----------



## V6RUL

320hpsilverTT said:


> I need some major advice theres so many pages on this damn thread i cant find my answer haha so i purchased the same kit had it shipped to me ( in the usa) got the kit took it to my body shop to get painted and fitted and apparently it doesnt fit the front due to the crash bar, the side skirts at the top where it bolts to the body is on such an angle it will snap it if they try to bolt them down and the rear has a huge gap on the passenger side tail light.....any thoughts? or am i completely screwed?....and i also found mine to have terrible prep work...as it has hundreds of pinholes.....luckily mine wasnt damaged though even though it came all the way here in nothing but bubble wrap  please get back to me asap haha


On the rear, you need to remove the ballast weight to allow fitment..it has been posted in this thread you lazy tawt..
read and learn something..some peeps are so just..now now now
Anon


----------



## 320hpsilverTT

stevecollier said:


> 320hpsilverTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need some major advice theres so many pages on this damn thread i cant find my answer haha so i purchased the same kit had it shipped to me ( in the usa) got the kit took it to my body shop to get painted and fitted and apparently it doesnt fit the front due to the crash bar, the side skirts at the top where it bolts to the body is on such an angle it will snap it if they try to bolt them down and the rear has a huge gap on the passenger side tail light.....any thoughts? or am i completely screwed?....and i also found mine to have terrible prep work...as it has hundreds of pinholes.....luckily mine wasnt damaged though even though it came all the way here in nothing but bubble wrap  please get back to me asap haha
> 
> 
> 
> On the rear, you need to remove the ballast weight to allow fitment..it has been posted in this thread you lazy tawt..
> read and learn something..some peeps are so just..now now now
> Anon
Click to expand...

 sorry kinda in a rush and on my cell phone...my phones prehistoric and takes each page 5 minutes to load....like posting this is taking me 5-10 minutes....regardless i dont have time to read through 35 pages of posts sorry and i already knew that...but its still not lining up correctly....


----------



## E3 YOB

Bret

The front you do not need to modify. Pin it at the bottom two sections first and then tension the top. It is a tight fit on the crash bar and that is why you can see top holes were drilled under tension. It does not just slot on.

You need to remove (unscrew) or cut the MK1 guides away. These are in place to get a flush fit on the standard kit. Any body shop worth anything should easily be able to see these.

The rear as Steve said, remove the ballast and the rear fits nicely.

The kit does take a lot of prep. It is not an immaculately finished kit. For £700 I don't think you can expect much else. If you have trouble understanding my posts then you may well have trouble getting the kit on. They can't really have been documented more clearly.

Good luck

Fraser


----------



## Bikerz

Cant belive I havent seen this yet!

Dont go upgrading rear calipers without the master cylinder buddy. I have 6 pots on the front (older GT2) with the larger pistons. I have lost alot of feel, AMAZING on the track but on the road?? Its fine, but noticabley harder work in town. Yes the bite could be down to disks and pads, but feel has definatley been lost with the increased capacity of the system.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Bikerz2 said:


> Cant belive I havent seen this yet!
> 
> Dont go upgrading rear calipers without the master cylinder buddy. I have 6 pots on the front (older GT2) with the larger pistons. I have lost alot of feel, AMAZING on the track but on the road?? Its fine, but noticabley harder work in town. Yes the bite could be down to disks and pads, but feel has definatley been lost with the increased capacity of the system.


Sheldon is that Youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu?


----------



## 320hpsilverTT

fraser,
I greatly appreciate your fast response and yes it all makes sense, did you have any issues with your side skirts? And just some of the lingo you guys were using is a lot different on this side of the pond lol but i got the overall jist of everything and I paid $1150 in u.s. currency and your right when comparing it to some kits there is a bit of a price difference


frakay100 said:


> Bret
> 
> The front you do not need to modify. Pin it at the bottom two sections first and then tension the top. It is a tight fit on the crash bar and that is why you can see top holes were drilled under tension. It does not just slot on.
> 
> You need to remove (unscrew) or cut the MK1 guides away. These are in place to get a flush fit on the standard kit. Any body shop worth anything should easily be able to see these.
> 
> The rear as Steve said, remove the ballast and the rear fits nicely.
> 
> The kit does take a lot of prep. It is not an immaculately finished kit. For £700 I don't think you can expect much else. If you have trouble understanding my posts then you may well have trouble getting the kit on. They can't really have been documented more clearly.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Fraser


----------



## E3 YOB

Fitted the Nitrac discs on the back and I really like them. Cleaned up the rears and painted them black as they are nothing to shout about  Also added some red pads.










The are the same drill pattern as the Brembo discs so look nice front and back


----------



## Grahamstt

Looks really good but aren't your rear discs the wrong way round


----------



## E3 YOB

I knew someone would say that  No they come with left and right stickers but they admittedly do look like they would go the other way around :lol:


----------



## jamietd

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Grahamstt

Thats alright then  

Usually the holes follow the curve of the vented vanes but I suppose the vents aren't directional on the rear 

Looks good tho matching the fronts

I'm having my old fronts machined to fit the rear.
Machined down to 300mm and 22mm thick - there's plenty of metal on them for that.
Just need to sort some brackets


----------



## E3 YOB

Yeah I am not sure how important it is for drilled discs :?: I think a bit more essential for grooved maybe.

That is a good idea getting your discs milled, is that quite cost effective thing to do?

Still waiting on bloody ROSS TECH to upgrade my VAG COM. Pretty low tech that company. Still need to purge the ABS as I let some air into the reservoir leaving the rear piped disconnected. Can't do that until they send me my key [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## Grahamstt

We deal with a few engineering companies so I am trying to get a "favour" from one of them, dont mind paying something but as little as poss as it's an experiment.
It was an idea because of the high price of conversion kits - it's only a bigger disc after all so if it works out and the machining isn't too expensive it could be a cheap mod for others


----------



## E3 YOB

Sounds like a good idea. Will be interesting to see the results of it Gra. 8)


----------



## Bikerz

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Bikerz2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cant belive I havent seen this yet!
> 
> Dont go upgrading rear calipers without the master cylinder buddy. I have 6 pots on the front (older GT2) with the larger pistons. I have lost alot of feel, AMAZING on the track but on the road?? Its fine, but noticabley harder work in town. Yes the bite could be down to disks and pads, but feel has definatley been lost with the increased capacity of the system.
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon is that Youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu?
Click to expand...

Tiss me mate!


----------



## Gazzer

ehh up bikerz how goes it? u back in chelt?


----------



## kei

hey mate have you bled your brakes yet? do you know how to do it with vagcom, as i've bled my brakes today but still quite spongey, but no air bubbles are coming out of any of the calipers, and saw your comment above about purging abs with vagcom! so woundered if you have done it yet? i have vagcom if you want to bleed the brakes together as i dont live too far from east london!


----------



## E3 YOB

Hey mate

Yeah I bled the master cylinder and the brakes are back to normal. It is a bit of a fiddly job but does the trick. I am away this weekend on the Isle of Wight but if you get really stuck let me know and we can sort something out on Monday.

Basically what you have to do is plug Vag Com in and follow:

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/absbleeding.html

There are two bleed nipples on the master cylinder, one for the front wheels, one for the back. Bleed both the nipples.
I removed the charge pipe to get better access to the master cylinder. Once I bled the MC they were back to normal having done each wheel first.

Cheers

Frase


----------



## Bikerz

Back in Chelt on 22nd mate for summer!  
Add me of FB so not to hijack this thread.
Sheldon Overs


----------



## kei

frakay100 said:


> Hey mate
> 
> Yeah I bled the master cylinder and the brakes are back to normal. It is a bit of a fiddly job but does the trick. I am away this weekend on the Isle of Wight but if you get really stuck let me know and we can sort something out on Monday.
> 
> Basically what you have to do is plug Vag Com in and follow:
> 
> http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/absbleeding.html
> 
> There are two bleed nipples on the master cylinder, one for the front wheels, one for the back. Bleed both the nipples.
> I removed the charge pipe to get better access to the master cylinder. Once I bled the MC they were back to normal having done each wheel first.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Frase


Thanks for the quick reply mate! that was very helpful! but did you have all the wheels off the ground like ross tech suggest or you can just do it with all the wheels on the ground? think i'l give it a try today if it gets too complicated then just gonna pop down yours!


----------



## E3 YOB

Wheels off the ground? Sounds a bit of an odd thing to state 

If you have bled the wheels all you need to do is bleed the master, the wheels can stay on the ground through the process. :lol:


----------



## kei

well it was stated on the ross tech site so wasn't sure! so never got round to doing it today, so are you free tomorrow? :roll:


----------



## Charlie

Come on Fran what's the latest??? 

Charlie


----------



## E3 YOB

haha sorry Charlene. xx

Was away this weekend and this week I have had no time. 

Kei 'Jeff' is coming over this evening and I am helping him sort his brakes out. The skirts still need three more coats then sanding, the rear just needs sanding. Very close but just need to get the time to finish the job.

I have a Tarox template to put against the wheels today to see on clearance. It has been hard work getting hold of this (it would be simpler if they just gave me the measurements) but if they fit I will order the 10 pots and the wheels can go on with the kit. 

I'll try and get some worthwhile updates soon. I guess the new rear discs just aren't the main event are they 

Fran x


----------



## V6RUL

frakay100 said:


> haha sorry Charlene. xx
> 
> Was away this weekend and this week I have had no time.
> 
> Kei 'Jeff' is coming over this evening and I am helping him sort his brakes out. The skirts still need three more coats then sanding, the rear just needs sanding. Very close but just need to get the time to finish the job.
> 
> I have a Tarox template to put against the wheels today to see on clearance. It has been hard work getting hold of this (it would be simpler if they just gave me the measurements) but if they fit I will order the 10 pots and the wheels can go on with the kit.
> 
> I'll try and get some worthwhile updates soon. I guess the new rear discs just aren't the main event are they
> 
> Fran x


Im pretty sure the 10 pots will give you the clearance you need but you must get the brake cylinder looked at to ensure it is 100% efficient and seals changed if ness.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

stevecollier said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha sorry Charlene. xx
> 
> Was away this weekend and this week I have had no time.
> 
> Kei 'Jeff' is coming over this evening and I am helping him sort his brakes out. The skirts still need three more coats then sanding, the rear just needs sanding. Very close but just need to get the time to finish the job.
> 
> I have a Tarox template to put against the wheels today to see on clearance. It has been hard work getting hold of this (it would be simpler if they just gave me the measurements) but if they fit I will order the 10 pots and the wheels can go on with the kit.
> 
> I'll try and get some worthwhile updates soon. I guess the new rear discs just aren't the main event are they
> 
> Fran x
> 
> 
> 
> Im pretty sure the 10 pots will give you the clearance you need but you must get the brake cylinder looked at to ensure it is 100% efficient and seals changed if ness.
> Steve
Click to expand...

No need to uprate it then with a 10 pot?


----------



## V6RUL

Sorry Frase, meant master cylinder efficiency.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Np guessed that is what you meant.

Mine 'looks' nice and clean as my car is still low mileage. fecking around with it last week, it all looks good. I will swap the callipers out and see how it goes, then on the engine rebuild at that point I will stick a new one in.


----------



## Diveratt

This thread really needs a index it  
Out of interest 
If you are going to 10pot Tarox what problems have you had with the Brembos? and what size disks do you run?

I'm still in the spoilt for choice stage on the brakes. I just cant make my mind up  
At the moment my options 330mm disks as I want to run 17" wheels in the winter but cant make my mind up on callipers, I have looked at AP, Stoptec, K Sport & Brembo so far.

Kevin


----------



## E3 YOB

Diveratt said:


> This thread really needs a index it
> Out of interest
> If you are going to 10pot Tarox what problems have you had with the Brembos? and what size disks do you run?
> 
> I'm still in the spoilt for choice stage on the brakes. I just cant make my mind up
> At the moment my options 330mm disks as I want to run 17" wheels in the winter but cant make my mind up on callipers, I have looked at AP, Stoptec, K Sport & Brembo so far.
> 
> Kevin


There is nothing wrong with the Brembo's the GT kit is very nice, there are two reasons.

1. I am sticking on 20" wheels which always have a shallower inset at the hub. It means I need bigger rotors and a shallower piston to get clearance for a 20" wheel

2. The amount of power my car will be pushing out it is actually wise to get the Tarox as the car will be going to the track

Frase


----------



## Bikerz

Any news on the BT build? Im really intrested to se how a GTX performs. I need to know if I should get a GT30 or GTX30! I dont searching but soo little people run a GTX as its soo new, I find people who love it and make 580bhp and some who hate it! :roll:

20" wheels on a performance car? where do I start :roll: Your car tho. Im considering selling/swapping out my Porsche 6 pots for somthing a little smaller so I can get smaller wheels!


----------



## E3 YOB

Hi

I have swapped out the GTX as there has been one issue after another with Garrett getting these out. There is a backlog and they also moved factories which has culminated in no GTX series turbos.

I have gone for a ceramic ball bearing Precision billet series 5857E-B which has a better spool time than the GTX and rated to 605bhp. (it has a Garrett GTX turbine)

Well I will have more than one set of wheels so will be running 20's some days, 19s some others.
(and wheels is the least of my requirements at the moment)

Things are coming together and bits are coming through now so I am hoping the engine build will start next month.

Frase


----------



## Diveratt

frakay100 said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread really needs a index it
> Out of interest
> If you are going to 10pot Tarox what problems have you had with the Brembos? and what size disks do you run?
> 
> I'm still in the spoilt for choice stage on the brakes. I just cant make my mind up
> At the moment my options 330mm disks as I want to run 17" wheels in the winter but cant make my mind up on callipers, I have looked at AP, Stoptec, K Sport & Brembo so far.
> 
> Kevin
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with the Brembo's the GT kit is very nice, there are two reasons.
> 
> 1. I am sticking on 20" wheels which always have a shallower inset at the hub. It means I need bigger rotors and a shallower piston to get clearance for a 20" wheel
> 
> 2. The amount of power my car will be pushing out it is actually wise to get the Tarox as the car will be going to the track
> 
> Frase
Click to expand...

Thanks for that  Brembos back on the list then
Kevin


----------



## E3 YOB

I'll have some nearly new ones for sale soon :lol:


----------



## DARREN

Frankay you only need to look into the brake master cylinder if the calipers require too much fluid in one pedal stroke to move the pistons ie if the *overall* piston area exceedes too far past that of the OE caliper. The more you stray from the OE overall piston area the worse the pedal will become, some people actually like a less sensitive pedal as it suits their driving style.


----------



## E3 YOB

Thanks Darren, good info as ever.

I have not gone too crazy, I have ordered the 6 pot monster Hi-Spec on a 360 rotor. I think these will suit the mainly on road driving and occasional track. They are made to order so don't quite know when they will arrive though.


----------



## DARREN

Very nice mate! What size are the pistons? Can you buy rebuild kits for them? Are the replacement discs expensive?


----------



## E3 YOB

Features:

* CNC Machined Lightweight Aluminium Body
* Fully Dust Sealed
* High Temperature Piston Seals
* Rigid Design
* Internal Flow Crossover

Specification:

Disc Width: 24mm; 26mm; 28mm; 30mm; 32mm; 34mm; 35mm

*Piston Size: 3x 31.2mm & 2 x 38.6mm*

Piston Material: Hard Anodised Aluminium

Colour: Black, Blue, Gold, Silver, Red

Pad: 132 x 54 x 17m

Weight: 2400g

Hydrolic Thread: M10x1.0

Radial Mounting: 154mm

These are hand made in Kent so if needs be I would just send them back for servicing but you can buy parts etc. My kit in total has cost £1700 delivered. You are probably looking at £400 each disc which is pretty reasonable.










I got them in bling gold


----------



## DARREN

Wow very cool. 8)


----------



## jamman

Is there such a thing a brake disc porn :wink:

Very 8)


----------



## E3 YOB

Well I am also getting a Burt Reynolds mustache added to them and as the brake peddle is pumped they go:

Wakka Chikka Wakka Chikka

So I guess there is


----------



## safariTT

This is my favorite mod now! Like the body kit too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Fraykay Matey

Have you go your SEM inlet manifold... need abit of work regarding hole sizes on the bottom... belive there is 6 holes at various sizes 2 of each... you know the size and the thread type? surly there must be some 1/8NPC in there?


----------



## E3 YOB

Sorry Tony

Haven't got it through yet, but will have in the next few days I think. If it can wait I can let you know then?

Frase


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

found it mate 1/4NPT 1/8NPT and 3/8NPT 2 of each... American style bloody fitting GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR make sure you get some spare bungs they don't send enough in the kit...


----------



## E3 YOB

Thanks for the info, I'll check what comes through.

I roasted the poor TT tonight, thrashed it. Feel like I have a free pass as most of it will be replaced soon. :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Oh BTW I ordered the 750cc injectors from USRT in the end


----------



## E3 YOB

Just going to recap on what has been bought for the engine....


Precision 5857E-B Turbo - Billet Compressor Wheel Ceramic Ball Bearing - This has been known to run upto 650bhp - Compressor: 4" Inlet 2.5" outlet Turbine Ported Shroud - Turbine: T3 4 Bolt .82 A/R[/*]
Pro Street Turbo Manifold - This is coming along nicely. It still needs the external wastegate added and then to the mill for finishing but so far it is looking good and I am looking forward to seeing the finished product.

The wastegate will go on the left tube below the flange. It looks quite powerful









[/*]
I have a spare JBS manifold as backup in case of any issues with the turbo manifold. This would need a T3 flange attached and an external wastegate. It is a beautifully made manifold, but as it currently is, more suited to the smaller GT turbos.


















[/*]
 MV-R 44mm Tial Wastegate[/*]
Genesis 750cc Injectors and adapters[/*]
SEM Inlet Manifold milled for R32 TB[/*]
Pro Alloy Intercooler 70mm - This intercooler set me back £1000 so not the cheapest, but I really loved the design and the fact that they produce the charge pipe so there is a consistent 70mm pipe dimension all the way through. It also has the DV relocation pipe fabricated. It is pure intercooler porn!


















[/*]
Stroker 83mm coated pistons - Compression 9.5:1 and uprated pins[/*]
IE rods[/*]
25 ROW OIL COOLER & Fittings[/*]
FUELAB FUEL PRESSURE REGULATOR -6AN FPR 51502-5 GOLD 







[/*]
FUELAB FUEL FILTER -6AN w/ 10 MICRON 81801-5 GOLD







[/*]
TT STAGE 3+ SPEC CLUTCH[/*]
BOSCH MOTORSPORT "044" PUMP, GOOD TO 600 HP[/*]
SINGLE 044 SURGE TANK, FP34, TANK INCLUDES q3-12MM PLUGS W/ WASHERS,[/*]
AUDI FUEL LINE KIT, INCLUDES LINES AND FITTINGS FOR THE AUDI MOTOR [/*]
1.8T FUEL RAIL, BILLET ALUM, FITS ALL 1.8T MOTOR[/*]

So this is what has been got already and the rest is being worked through (I can't be arsed to type the rest of what is to get)


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

looking good matey..... still dunno what i'm doing yet.... got a load of electrical and hosing stuff on order... but missing some important bits, and dunno when i can afford them LOL... need to win the lottery...

On a brighter note my new rods have arrived, along with a catch tank with the wrong colour hoses....

i've just been banned from a forum !!! (not this one obviously)


----------



## Bikerz

Wheres the oil cooler going mate? Is it a 330mm Mocal one?


----------



## bigsyd

> a catch tank with the wrong colour hoses


 FFS :roll: :x after the fooook up with the last order [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## E3 YOB

tony_rigby_uk said:


> looking good matey..... still dunno what i'm doing yet.... got a load of electrical and hosing stuff on order... but missing some important bits, and dunno when i can afford them LOL... need to win the lottery...
> 
> On a brighter note my new rods have arrived, along with a catch tank with the wrong colour hoses....
> 
> i've just been banned from a forum !!! (not this one obviously)


If only you hadn't spend all the funds on the catch tank :roll: You could pull off a bank job, least you have a rapid getaway car 

This is the catch tank I got - £58










How did you get banned from a forum? :lol:


----------



## Bikerz

Bikerz said:


> Wheres the oil cooler going mate? Is it a 330mm Mocal one?


?


----------



## E3 YOB

It will be positioned where I can fit it  No, it will be fitted in the passenger side air vent (they are big ducts).
It is from 034 motorsport, not a Mocal Therm I don't think, will have to check the invoice again.

I will add pipework from the air ducts on the front directly into the air scoops of the Pro Alloy Intercooler. This design feature is part fo the reason I chose it over any of the others


----------



## Spandex

frakay100 said:


> it will be fitted in the passenger side air vent (they are big ducts).


For a split second, before my brain started working, I thought you meant the dash air vent. I was very impressed.


----------



## E3 YOB

New mod - Recirc to Intercooler/oil 

Actually some people do use the air con unit for intake cooling


----------



## E3 YOB

The carbon fibre on the rear of the car is done. It has been clear coated which really brings it up beautifully. I'll rub it down tomorrow and then wrap it but it is looking really nice.




























I'll update with full photo's when the vinyl is on tomorrow.

More 'bling' has been delivered, fuel regulator and fuel filter


----------



## Roller83

Looking mustard son!!!!


----------



## jamman

Looks crap Frase total bollox :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## T3RBO

Very nice [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> Looks crap Frase total bollox :wink: :mrgreen:


That's the look I was going for :lol:


----------



## Charlie

Oh do hurry up love :roll:  

Charlie


----------



## E3 YOB

[smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## ViperOneZero

good drills.. good to see one of the build threads progressing well


----------



## Nilesong

Coming along nicely! 

This is going to be a bit special!

Did you flash me in Chiswick the other day??


----------



## E3 YOB

haha  Yeah I did - I saw a smoothed grill coming my way and I had to give you a little flash.

Thought it must be someone on here :lol: The car looked good, liked the grill on it.

I don't see too many modded TTs in London actually so was nice to see someone from the forum


----------



## Gone

You want to get your ass down to one of the meets then lad!
Good to see some more progress


----------



## E3 YOB

haha okay okay 

But Phil I don't think nearly having spacers fitted count as a modded TT  :lol:


----------



## jays_225

looks more amazing by the updates cant wait to see the finished car!


----------



## Gone

That's a cheap shot :lol:

I'm having her wak'ed next month


----------



## E3 YOB

Made a correction, thought the manifold was too small but I didn't take the time to match the runners up.

Received the turbo style manifold this morning.

On the whole it is worth the price that was paid. A quick view brings up some niggles but nothing that can't be smoothed off.

When I compare the T3 flange on the manifold to a SS flange they are different in size. The fixings do line up but the inlet is smaller. When I add the turbo housing that would be annoying if it clipped the flow but will reserve judgement until I get the housing.










Could do with some smoothing internally as it is a bit rough around the edges










I think someone took a chisel to the exhaust flange










Welds are pretty clean. Gas flow won't be as smooth as the JBS manifold but the short runners will be better for a fast spool. Ultimately my build is not targeting the highest numbers, rather fast spool and good acceleration.










Wastegate added



















Just comparing this to the JBS manifold it is certainly not as well finished but you pay for what you get and you can't expect a £1200 manifold for less than £400


----------



## jays_225

have you thought bout rubbing it down trying to get it to looke smoother? also could you use exhaust wrap on this sort of thing?


----------



## E3 YOB

Yeah I am going to rub it all down. I first thought the manifold was too small, trick of the eye from that photo :lol:

You can see the JBS manifold has been well smoothed. This was done by track design so this did have work on it after purchase.

I expected I would have to do some smoothing so with so have got some wire wool, sanders etc to do the job. Will also clean up the manifold flange. On the whole I would say for the price it is pretty good and should give a quick spool.


----------



## E3 YOB

I will send it off to be heat coated


----------



## bigsyd

Frakay m8 you seem to be very on the ball with this build be it engine or bodywork. 
Have you done other projects like this in the past ? Still can't believe you are doing all this from an apartment with what seems like no garage

Respect dude 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E3 YOB

I built a mini from bare shell when I was 16 but that was when I lived at home so had facilities like a garage (still have the scars) :roll: . Being 32 now I have not done anything since then as it was the one and only time I had a garage, or a driveway for that matter.

Not having anywhere to properly do this stuff can make things a little tricky but it just means I have to plan ahead. The car can't be left in bits so I do have to get stuff done quickly. If I take the bodywork off I have to put it back on the same day.

Most stuff i'll just read about it and then give it a go. 

My balcony is as close I get to a garage. Most tools have to be cordless as I live on the fourth floor. If I wrap the car I have to trail an extension lead from the fourth floor and park the TT below my window :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Syd

Sometimes it does seem insane having a dirty drill next to a Porada floor lamp










And wrapping bodywork - Will finish off this evening, is taking longer than anticipated.


----------



## jamman

Good to see everything going smoothly ugly :wink:


----------



## Charlie

That is one overpriced floor lamp   

Charlie


----------



## E3 YOB

That's why I can only afford a TT Charlene


----------



## bigsyd

It just shows you that there is no such word as can't 
This post should be a lessen to all the.... I can't do that brigade
If you want something in life you will get it, it just depends on how much work you are willing to put in to get it

From the book of chopshop excuses lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E3 YOB

I finished there rear late last night.
I will put it on the car tonight or tomorrow. I would like to get the front on too but I am worried at the moment that it might be undriveable in its current ride height.














































Leave it in the sun this afternoon and see how much the vinyl moves. Then I will bolt see if I can get it on later. Added the OSIR arch thingies which I had to modify with a hacksaw to fit


----------



## T3RBO

You take 'working from home' to a whole new level


----------



## jamman

I like the attention to detail in this build it's something a little different which keeps my interest plus the owner is quite plainly bonkers anyway

Good work ugly :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

I don't know how Osir can charge the prices they do. There is not one bit of carbon fibre in their carbon fibre products. They merely laminate a stick on carbon fibre look onto a 'carbon' item.


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> I like the attention to detail in this build it's something a little different which keeps my interest plus the owner is quite plainly bonkers anyway
> 
> Good work ugly :wink:


Well I am glad my insanity keeps you mildly entertained big nose.


----------



## jamman

That's my problem with them as well ugly its just crap every OSIR thing I've seen looks ok but when you look at how it's made is just like the cheap Chinese stuff you can get.

PS I got a cute nose jugger lugs


----------



## Charlie

Shizzle dizzle it looks the bizzle Fran  , have you seen the two threads on Vortex by guys also fitting this kit? one of them will have ended up paying about $4000 including the kit to get it on his car !!!! the other reckons he can do it on the cheap and isn't bothering with the side skirts.

Charlene


----------



## E3 YOB

Yeah both of them contacted me regarding getting the kit on. In total including the kit is has cost him around $5k. They had the benefit of me telling the pitfalls and it still has cost him a hell of a lot.

I check out the posts to see how it is coming. The bodyshop by the looks of things have done a lovely job. I think you really do need the sideskirts, but you also need to waxoil the underside when you take them off as removing the skirts exposes the bodywork to the elements.

I haven't made it easy for myself certainly but it hasn't cost me $5k to do even with the carbon fibre. Will be interesting to see how his turns out. I am thinking mine will hold together better and the carbon fibre adds strength and being wrapped also make it more rigid and won't show up the fractures that you will certainly get on a fibreglass kit of this sort.


----------



## Charlie

frakay100 said:


> Yeah both of them contacted me regarding getting the kit on. In total including the kit is has cost him around $5k. They had the benefit of me telling the pitfalls and it still has cost him a hell of a lot.
> 
> I check out the posts to see how it is coming. The bodyshop by the looks of things have done a lovely job. I think you really do need the sideskirts, but you also need to waxoil the underside when you take them off as removing the skirts exposes the bodywork to the elements.
> 
> I haven't made it easy for myself certainly but it hasn't cost me $5k to do even with the carbon fibre. Will be interesting to see how his turns out. I am thinking mine will hold together better and the carbon fibre adds strength and being wrapped also make it more rigid and won't show up the fractures that you will certainly get on a fibreglass kit of this sort.


Aaaargh $5k, I must have misread it, that is crazy money :-( I think what you have done will definitely help with durability as well as looking The Tits  no side skirts is a mistake afaik, the front and rear are much lower than standard and it will look Clown Shoes without 

It does look as though the bodyshop have done some decent work for him, but as we all know photos on a forum can hide a multitude of sins 

Charlie

I think you will set the precedent mate.


----------



## E3 YOB

Charlie said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah both of them contacted me regarding getting the kit on. In total including the kit is has cost him around $5k. They had the benefit of me telling the pitfalls and it still has cost him a hell of a lot.
> 
> I check out the posts to see how it is coming. The bodyshop by the looks of things have done a lovely job. I think you really do need the sideskirts, but you also need to waxoil the underside when you take them off as removing the skirts exposes the bodywork to the elements.
> 
> I haven't made it easy for myself certainly but it hasn't cost me $5k to do even with the carbon fibre. Will be interesting to see how his turns out. I am thinking mine will hold together better and the carbon fibre adds strength and being wrapped also make it more rigid and won't show up the fractures that you will certainly get on a fibreglass kit of this sort.
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaargh $5k, I must have misread it, that is crazy money :-( I think what you have done will definitely help with durability as well as looking The Tits  no side skirts is a mistake afaik, the front and rear are much lower than standard and it will look Clown Shoes without
> 
> It does look as though the bodyshop have done some decent work for him, but as we all know photos on a forum can hide a multitude of sins
> 
> Charlie
> 
> I think you will set the precedent mate.
Click to expand...

Well that is what it cost including the kit. :? I have a few more things up my sleeve to come as I am a bit concerned about speed pumps


----------



## Charlie

frakay100 said:


> Well that is what it cost including the kit. :? I have a few more things up my sleeve to come as I am a bit concerned about speed pumps


Air ride baby  was the "pumps" a unconscious hint? 

Charlie


----------



## E3 YOB

lol - i didn't even notice that 

Kay from Xquisite and I keep missing each others calls but I am trying to get a time to book it in.


----------



## E3 YOB

Continuing the gold bling theme, the got my wheel studs in anodised gold. Before anyone screams that these won't fit, there is method to the madness.

I am having to run PCD adaptors for the 20" wheels which personally I don't think will last long (the threads are soft) taking the wheels on and off as regularly as I do. I also don't like that fact that you are potentially twisting the stud into the disc bell. I will be running a 15mm adaptor on the front and 20mm adaptor on the rear. I don't want to use any shorter studs than I have to as 15mm isn't that deep it wouldn't seem right not using the full depth of the adapter.

The forged aluminium studs like mine you see below are only made usually for M12 fitment, for the Jap cars and not M14 as audi don't do outies.

I am modifying the PCD adapter so I will have a thread bonded into them. This way they will not wear out and I will be able to use the whole depth of the adapter without fear of damaging the disc or fear that the wheel is on tight enough.

The upside to this is I can run with some bling nuts, as you see below. They were hard to find in M14 but I managed to get them from importsplanet.com in the US.

They look great and will go nicely with the gold callipers 



















Also got through my 750cc genesis injectors today


----------



## markypoo

frakay100 said:


> I don't know how Osir can charge the prices they do. There is not one bit of carbon fibre in their carbon fibre products. They merely laminate a stick on carbon fibre look onto a 'carbon' item.


I thought exactly the same with the OSIR spats, how can they justify £175 for carbon fibre look  for something that needs messing with to fit, I wanted some though but glad I only paid £60


----------



## E3 YOB

I never knew superglue could be so expensive!!

Just paid £36 in total for some Loctite 276 thread locker 

Thought it was a misprint at first.


----------



## stevebeechTA

This thread is excellent, as others have already said well done mate for doing it from your apartment. I would love to see peeps faces when your dangling an extension lead from your forth floor appt to your car below. :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

haha 

Yeah it does get some strange looks. Good way to meet the neighbours as they always have to ask what the hell I am doing to my car when they see it in bits at the weekends 

Need fix some of the bad wrapping the original company did soon, so the extension will be out again when the weather looks brighter. That is the one thing I don't like about wraps, they can start to look a bit messy if you don't maintain them. I wouldn't mind so much if I could just pop out to the garage with a hairdryer. :lol:


----------



## cablekid

Hey frakay100,

With STOCK high and this kit, do you think someone could get away with 18inch rims on it?

Or would it have to be 19's?


----------



## Charlie

cablekid said:


> Hey frakay100,
> 
> With STOCK high and this kit, do you think someone could get away with 18inch rims on it?
> 
> Or would it have to be 19's?


He has got some 20" wheels for it  I would think no chance on 18 inch wheels personally.

Charlie


----------



## E3 YOB

Stock height is bad enough on TTs. Stock height, stock wheels and a massive bodykit will certainly be a bit pony.

Dropping the car and spacers will help, but then on a dropped TT with this kit you have clearance issues.

I think 19s without a rim will look okay but OEM wheels will get lost in the cavernous arches.

Bigger is better:


----------



## Charlie

frakay100 said:


>


That 5h1t is pimp  or should that be...that pimp is 5h1t 

Charlie


----------



## jamman

I dont know if I like gold on a car but... I can't wait to see all this come together


----------



## tricklexxx

jamman said:


> I dont know if I like gold on a car but... I can't wait to see all this come together


Not a fan of gold either but have to say you've got every other decision spot on Frase so can only imagine it'll look the cats cock!


----------



## jamman

Then again gold can look quite good.....


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> I dont know if I like gold on a car but... I can't wait to see all this come together


James no-one was a fan of the red seats in red and then the magic happened. Beautiful car!!..

Alas, still a treacherous face :?










It is function over form which the main reason but love a bit of bling. The only gold bits will be the callipers and and wheels nuts on the outside. Maybe I'll get a Tiger Skin wrap  :lol:

Actually had some samples posted to me the other day and they had a brown cracked leather wrap :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

tricklexxx said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know if I like gold on a car but... I can't wait to see all this come together
> 
> 
> 
> Not a fan of gold either but have to say you've got every other decision spot on Frase so can only imagine it'll look the cats cock!
Click to expand...

Hope so :lol: :lol: Certainly don't want it to look like any other cocks


----------



## jamman

_gold member_ don't think that title will be bettered but time will tell :wink: :lol:


----------



## Grahamstt

Frase
What clutch are you going to use
Mine's started to slip on boost and I was just about to order single mass kit with the matching ally pressure plate and paddle friction when our Master tech said that he had read in our IMI magazine that single mass flywheel destroys cranks!!!!
Just when I thought the prob was the gearbox he throws another spanner in the works.

Not sure what to do now :? :?


----------



## E3 YOB

Hey Graham

I have got a SPEC SA873F Euro Stage 3+ Clutch

"Built for the (00-03) Audi TT&#8230; Types of Driving: Street, Drag, Drift, Road Race, PullingFor heavily modified street and race engines making more torque than the stage 3 can support. Offers good daily drivability and better manageability than the stage 3, with even better wear characteristics.High clamp pressure plate, full-faced carbon metallic friction, high torque sprung. "

This clutch still gives a more OEM feel to it and is apparently bulletproof. Bought it with a uprated flywheel but costs $799 for the clutch on its own from 034 Motorsport which is where I got it. It is the only thing now I am waiting to come in before they can send my package..


----------



## E3 YOB

Came home today with a load of packages waiting for me 

My Brembo GT kit looks like a tricycle calliper against these Monsters! They are bloody Huuuge 

Really beautifully made. The adapters are probably the size of my brembos :lol: :lol:





































Took delivery of a big hairy box.... might unwrap it later on in the week










Still don't like gold James? xx


----------



## E3 YOB

Couldn't resist having a look at the Pro Alloy intercooler.

Will leave all the bits packaged but wanted to see the charge pipe and the intercooler. Again really well made bit of kit.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

BONKERZ !!! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Love the brakes..super bling.
Your flat must be like a warehouse by now..  
Stop putting temptation in peoples way..were all skint.

ps i might have to come down to yours and get a wrap done..top qality work Frase.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

> Love the brakes..super bling.
> Your flat must be like a warehouse by now..
> Stop putting temptation in peoples way..were all skint.
> 
> ps i might have to come down to yours and get a wrap done..top qality work Frase.
> Steve


Thanks Steve.. Yeah the flat looks like a parts showroom :? . Hopefully I'll soon be coming to the end of my deliveries so I can get some order to the place also stop posting up bling bits to tempt the emptying of pockets


----------



## Mici

Wow, that is one _toight_ Gold Member. :lol: Lovely stuff you've got there. I have been ogling on the exact same bodykit on ebay.de but just opted to get R8 stylish sideskirts and those sidepanels behind the doors and mate them with my existing bumpers. Time will tell how it's going to turn out.

I really know what you've going through with the CF wrapping. I've done some interior parts on our MR2 Spyder and actually in the middle of work with my TTR interior parts right now. It can be a real bitch to work sometimes. What you said about letting the base coat cure enough before even going near with CF cloth is very true. I've now actually used some epoxy glue on more diffucult shaped pieces and that seems to help some. Also have noticed that a clean cut in the middle of the part is a lot less visible than whole part CF fibres F*d up. :roll: Just did the center console piece last night and around the handbrake it is really hard to get it laid down decent. Actually mine looks pretty bad and I have to figure out how to save it now. :?

I work in our family business painting and fixing cars from accidents so I have pretty good place to work with. It's funny how few years ago there was no option to paint if you want to change the appearance but now there is this wondervinyl.  My girlfriend has a small graphic designing business and we have had the vinyl cutting device for some time now. She actually took a course on car wrapping few months ago.

Anyways, TThe car looks awesome! Keep up the good work! 8)

Mici


----------



## E3 YOB

Mici

Cool sounds good. Make sure you get some pictures up when you are finished making the parts 

Yeah the first part was definitely the toughest part. The side-skirts have been relatively easy as I know what I am doing now. That black skinning resin is not that good for anything other than a fairly flat part.

You can get 3M backed carbon fibre now. If I was to do it again I would use that for the detailed parts as that would be much easier and I would not have to strap everything down.

I will be doing the centre console on mine as I have created a double din console which I need to skin.....at some point. I have also some kick plates for the skirts that I will do also, when I can face it again.


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> Still don't like gold James? xx


I said not sure x :wink:

Like the brakes a lot


----------



## caney

Nice build thread mate,keep the pics coming  sorted your turbo spec yet?


----------



## bigsyd

> 3M backed carbon fibre now


Do you have a link to this m8


----------



## E3 YOB

Hi Steve

Yeah the turbo is part of a bigger order from the States so will be here within the next week. When the clutch and flywheel turn up.

This is the turbo I have got coming:

PRECISION HP TECHNOLOGY SERIES 5857E-B TURBOCHARGER
CERAMIC BALL BEARING, BILLET COMPRESSOR WHEEL

Compressor: 4" inlet / 2.5" outlet Ported Shroud
Turbine: T3 Inlet / 4 Bolt Outlet .82 A/R


----------



## E3 YOB

bigsyd said:


> 3M backed carbon fibre now
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link to this m8
Click to expand...

Hi Syd

It is twice the price as none backed, but then you don't need the skinning resin and it will be so much easier to use. The tacking is the awkward part and this should get around that.

http://www.easycomposites.co.uk/Categor ... Sheet.aspx

I am not sure how the finish though as it says it is rubbery to the touch but adding clear resin onto it could be an easy shortcut for skinning components.

Frase


----------



## E3 YOB

This is the engine build update for those interested in the engine, most stuff is bought now so it is the final list apart from some odd bits & pieces.

*ENGINE*


83mm JE dome/skirt Coated Stroker Piston 9.5:1[/*]
IE Rods & Hardened Steel pins[/*]
2.0TFSI crank - ARP crank bolt[/*]
75mm SEM Inlet Manifold, ported runners[/*]
R32 75mm Throttle Body[/*]
Genesis 750cc Injectors + Adapters[/*]
Custom Tubular Stainless Steel Turbo Inlet Manifold T3[/*]
Ext Wastegate Tial 44mm V-band [/*]
Pro Alloy TT intercooler[/*]
25 row Earl Oil Cooler & fitting kit[/*]
Earl Sandwich Plate[/*]
Big Port Head, big valve[/*]
2.0lt Head Gasket[/*]
Supertech Valves[/*]
Fuelab Fuel Filter[/*]
Fuelab Fuel Regulator[/*]
1.8T Fuel Rail, Billet Aluminium[/*]
Uprated Fuel Lines[/*]
Single 044 Surge Tank, FP34[/*]
BOSCH motorsport "044" pump[/*]
95MM RS4 MAF[/*]
Spec Euro Clutch Audi TT 00-04 1.8L STAGE 3+ / Uprated Flywheel[/*]
ARP head bolts[/*]
Awesome red Ignition Coil Packs[/*]
Denso VK20Y Spark Plugs[/*]
PRECISION HP TECHNOLOGY SERIES 5857E-B TURBO
CERAMIC BALL BEARING, BILLET COMPRESSOR WHEEL
Compressor: 4" inlet / 2.5" outlet Ported Shroud
Turbine: T3 Inlet / 4 Bolt Outlet .82 A/R[/*]
Gaskets and Oil lines[/*]
New welded clutch peddle[/*]

*Machine Work & Fabrication*


Custom Turbo Inlet Pipe[/*]
Custom 3" downpipe with wastegate inlet[/*]
Custom sports cat[/*]
Machined and polished head[/*]
Port SEM runners to match head[/*]

*Mapping*


By Regal on Janspeed's AWD Rolling Road (Janspeed have a couple of dyno's)[/*]

All engine work and machine work is going to be carried out by Janspeed


----------



## R80RTT

Grahamstt said:


> Frase
> What clutch are you going to use
> Mine's started to slip on boost and I was just about to order single mass kit with the matching ally pressure plate and paddle friction when our Master tech said that he had read in our IMI magazine that single mass flywheel destroys cranks!!!!
> Just when I thought the prob was the gearbox he throws another spanner in the works.
> 
> Not sure what to do now :? :?


Speak to Awesome. they sorted one of My cars out with a great clutch kit upto 450 bhp.


----------



## R80RTT

Wheres the water injection?



frakay100 said:


> This is the engine build update for those interested in the engine, most stuff is bought now so it is the final list.
> 
> *ENGINE*
> 
> 
> 83mm JE dome/skirt Coated Stroker Piston 9.5:1[/*]
> IE Rods & Hardened Steel pins[/*]
> 2.0TFSI crank - ARP crank bolt[/*]
> 75mm SEM Inlet Manifold, ported runners[/*]
> R32 75mm Throttle Body[/*]
> Genesis 750cc Injectors + Adapters[/*]
> Custom Tubular Stainless Steel Turbo Inlet Manifold T3[/*]
> Ext Wastegate Tial 44mm V-band [/*]
> Pro Alloy TT intercooler[/*]
> 25 row Earl Oil Cooler & fitting kit[/*]
> Earl Sandwich Plate[/*]
> Big Port Head, big valve[/*]
> 2.0lt Head Gasket[/*]
> Supertech Valves[/*]
> Fuelab Fuel Filter[/*]
> Fuelab Fuel Regulator[/*]
> 1.8T Fuel Rail, Billet Aluminium[/*]
> Uprated Fuel Lines[/*]
> Single 044 Surge Tank, FP34[/*]
> BOSCH motorsport "044" pump[/*]
> 95MM RS4 MAF[/*]
> Spec Euro Clutch Audi TT 00-04 1.8L STAGE 3+ / Uprated Flywheel[/*]
> ARP head bolts[/*]
> Awesome red Ignition Coil Packs[/*]
> Denso VK20Y Spark Plugs[/*]
> PRECISION HP TECHNOLOGY SERIES 5857E-B TURBO
> CERAMIC BALL BEARING, BILLET COMPRESSOR WHEEL
> Compressor: 4" inlet / 2.5" outlet Ported Shroud
> Turbine: T3 Inlet / 4 Bolt Outlet .82 A/R[/*]
> Gaskets and Oil lines[/*]
> New welded clutch peddle[/*]
> 
> *Machine Work & Fabrication*
> 
> 
> Custom Turbo Inlet Pipe[/*]
> Custom 3" downpipe with wastegate inlet[/*]
> Custom sports cat[/*]
> Machined and polished head[/*]
> 
> *Mapping*
> 
> 
> By Regal on Janspeed's AWD Rolling Road (Janspeed have a couple of dyno's)[/*]
> 
> All engine work and machine work is going to be carried out by Janspeed


----------



## E3 YOB

:lol: :lol:

Tony's going to build it for me


----------



## jamman

I've heard rumours your doing it in the spare bedroom Frase :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

Actually not all of it 

The engine is being bored in the kitchen :roll:


----------



## E3 YOB

I have missed some bits off but in the main that is it. Hopefully it will start in a couple of weeks


----------



## caney

frakay100 said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> Yeah the turbo is part of a bigger order from the States so will be here within the next week. When the clutch and flywheel turn up.
> 
> This is the turbo I have got coming:
> 
> PRECISION HP TECHNOLOGY SERIES 5857E-B TURBOCHARGER
> CERAMIC BALL BEARING, BILLET COMPRESSOR WHEEL
> 
> Compressor: 4" inlet / 2.5" outlet Ported Shroud
> Turbine: T3 Inlet / 4 Bolt Outlet .82 A/R


 4"inlet,nice!


----------



## techfreak

This batmobile is turning out great frase! Can't wait to see more of the engine build!


----------



## Mici

frakay100 said:


> Mici
> 
> Cool sounds good. Make sure you get some pictures up when you are finished making the parts


Yes I will. I forgot to mention, I did actually gather myself a pile of vacuum bagging stuff including a small vacuum pump, for making some real carbon parts some months ago. I just haven't had enough time to finish any of my mold projects so I've been unable to see and try how much more carbon I can stuff in our trash bin. What you need with carbon is a strong self-confidence and as you can see, I have it.  Damn Murphys Law has become almost everyday...

I'll definately keep an eye on this thread. Me is also hungry for some more power but I guess I have to blow the bank first. [smiley=bomb.gif]

Mici


----------



## Mici

frakay100 said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3M backed carbon fibre now
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link to this m8
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not sure how the finish though as it says it is rubbery to the touch but adding clear resin onto it could be an easy shortcut for skinning components.
> 
> Frase
Click to expand...

About this, I thought about this too, but after trying one 3M adhesive under my carbon cloth before epoxy was good until you introduced the epoxy. So I'm afraid that actual glue will melt and lose it's properties if it's not designed to work with epoxies. And I doubt any of the 1-component products could hold the epoxy and if it's 2-component it will become stiff after it dries

Might be worth it to try it out tho and see if they have invented better products. 

Mici


----------



## E3 YOB

Yeah good point, no doubt it would just become a mess


----------



## E3 YOB

Hi

Those of you are interested in the engine build it now has a date.

The engine build will start on July 22nd and will last for 4-5 weeks. So that puts us in an end August finish.

Many of you will wonder why the kit is not on yet, but I am holding putting it on at the moment due to being concerned about clearance issues. I am getting HPS air ride put on but now considering doing this after the build. I will put the new brakes on this week and do a trial with the 20" wheels. I may then do a trial with the bodykit.

We can safely say everything will be completed by August, engine, kit, suspension wheels etc

The engine should be pushing some power that's a certainty.

Didn't do anything this weekend as I was at Glade festival killing brain cells. :?

Frase


----------



## Charlie

frakay100 said:


> We can safely say everything will be completed by August, engine, kit, suspension wheels etc


I really hope so mate  Fingers crossed this phrase does not come back to haunt you 

Charlie


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

R80RTT said:


> Wheres the water injection?





frakay100 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Tony's going to build it for me


Hey water meth is no laughing matter  Tell you what though my setup is gonna by tidy as Fook.. currently making wiring harnesses at the moment... currently got it all lived up on a fuse board, (fuses removed until live day) like i said i'll get some pics up as i intend to do it when i'm off on the 27th for a week.


----------



## E3 YOB

Charlie said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can safely say everything will be completed by August, engine, kit, suspension wheels etc
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope so mate  Fingers crossed this phrase does not come back to haunt you
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Well since November I have been going through this and spec'ing everything. Most people just dump their cars off to BT builders and just wait for an end product. The parts are ordered after they receive the car. I am waiting on my last delivery which should be 1-2 weeks but otherwise everything has been bought and even have some backup items on things that could cause fitment issues.

JanSpeeds engine builder is one of the best in the business having been doing it for over 30 years so I feel it will be in good hands. I have taken a lot of time and consideration into who will do the build and am very happy that I have got the right team to do it.

Most people have delays because they are waiting on items turning up and fingers crossed a lot of forward thinking will get around that and the build can just be started and finished without any disruption.

Phoned up Regal and they have particularly sh*t customer service so I think I may look into someone else to do the mapping.

Frase


----------



## E3 YOB

tony_rigby_uk said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wheres the water injection?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Tony's going to build it for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey water meth is no laughing matter  Tell you what though my setup is gonna by tidy as Fook.. currently making wiring harnesses at the moment... currently got it all lived up on a fuse board, (fuses removed until live day) like i said i'll get some pics up as i intend to do it when i'm off on the 27th for a week.
Click to expand...

No doubt you will do an awesome job Tony. Looking forward to seeing the finished installation. 8)

I am not going to add meth injection yet. I want to get some numbers and see how the car runs first without it. I think the Pro Alloy intercooler should do a particularly good job at keeping the intake temperatures down but we'll see how it goes. If it is needed then I will get it fitted at a later date.


----------



## jamman

If I had to bet on someone meeting a given date it would be you with this build or my missus sorting out shopping trips :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> ...missus sorting out shopping trips :wink:


 :lol:

Is that why you have a roadster James?.. Small boot


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...missus sorting out shopping trips :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Is that why you have a roadster James?.. Small boot
Click to expand...

DIDN'T WORK


----------



## E3 YOB

Right, going to get the new callipers on quickly and see what the wheels look like.


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> Right, going to get the new callipers on quickly and see what the wheels look like.


You've had 20 minutes what's the hold up


----------



## E3 YOB

1 minute and I am out the door...

Right I am gone.......now


----------



## R80RTT

Will this build be a smoker or non smoker when finished? I m wondering if smoke adds bhp?


----------



## jamman

How long have I got to wait Frase ............... x


----------



## E3 YOB

haha nice pic 

The discs & callipers are on, but I have some issues. They are too tight on the rotors. They are so tight the car struggles to move. Tried to move it to see how bad it was and they smoked a lot they are that tight.

I am not sure yet what needs to adjust. They are a very different calliper compared to the brembo calliper.

They have 4 bleed valves. Trying to bleed one of the valves I was completely unable to, nothing came out. The brake peddle is rock solid due to the pads being right against the rotor.

I'll have to contact hi-spec tomorrow and see what can be done to make the adjustments as with them on I cannot even drive the car 

They have six alan key screws and two struts across the top. The pads are rather deep. Hopefully there is a way to get some slack off the rotor.

Not looking so go at the moment but hopefully there is an easy solution.

Fraser


----------



## R80RTT

frakay100 said:


> haha nice pic
> 
> The discs & callipers are on, but I have some issues. They are too tight on the rotors. They are so tight the car struggles to move. Tried to move it to see how bad it was and they smoked a lot they are that tight.
> 
> The joys of modding yourself... This all brings me back to the good old RS Turbo days.... And the trailor arrived to take it to a garage lol


----------



## E3 YOB

yeah, I am probably going to have to take them all off again as they might have supplied them with the wrong width spacer in the calliper. They have asked me to measure for them, but it sounded like there was a difference of opinion of what the spacer should have been on the phone :? Precision engineering??


----------



## E3 YOB

Made in England :?

Ok the bolts that were sent were 1.75 thread type instead of 1.5mm. Wrong
The grub screw for the disc fixing is in the wrong place. Wrong
The pads are too deep for the calliper. Wrong (which I am dubious about)










No movement in the pistons, they are sat as far back as they would go. Even more worrying, no brake fluid would come out the lower nipple when trying to bleed them...I guess this is because the pistons have nowhere to move.










Rotor alignment is okay










Passenger side grindingly tight

They are sending me some different pads, the correct thread on the bracket fixing bolts and I will just put up with the lack of grub screw holding the disc in place.

Hopefully this will resolve the issues, but I am concerned about the lack of fluid coming through the calliper.

I'll be putting the Brembo's back on this evening :roll:


----------



## E3 YOB

Just an update, the issue is because I have used my braided lines and not the banjo ones supplied.

So this a fault on my part. 

Hi Spec are sending the correct threaded bolts tomorrow but I thought I would say some positive news about them. I have read a lot of bad stuff on the web about their customer service just now. They have been excellent in dealing with my questions and spotted from a photo that I should change the braided lines.

Their customer support was excellent


----------



## jamman

Glad it's all coming together mate :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

Just fitted the new brake lines and pushed the pistons back as far as possible. Still need .5mm so the supplied pads are too deep. I can either shave them or get some others.

On the plus side I have put the 20" on and they look awesome. I am blown away how good they look on the car, even without the kit. There is plenty of clearance on the calliper.

I didn't go with the gold studs as they looked crap, so I had to trim down the standards by 8mm on the front and 3mm on the back. This gives me full depth in the PCD adapters so I am happy with that.

My old wheels look crap in comparison 

Frase


----------



## E3 YOB

I thought I would post up a sneak preview of the 20s. In the pictures they are on the wrong rotation (should be on opposite sides, but this is just a test) - I was going to hold back posting any pictures until everything was done, but what the hell... I [smiley=sweetheart.gif]





































How do they compare to the 19s??



















I have a stretch on the tyre which looks perfect me thinks


----------



## V6RUL

Looking cool Frase. Not much rubber between the rim and road. I would be worried sick.
I'm trying to get my new ones changed to the same as yours but I've not heard anything back yet.
Wrap colours are taking over my life at the mo. Maybe I will give you a preview later.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

The Hi Spec callipers are having to be sent back. There is a fault with the callipers as I cannot get clearance on the discs, which means I cannot drive the car!

They have been good dealing with it, but this is really a sham!

So out of the whole kit these are the faults.


 Pistons do not recess enough, stopping the rotors turning freely[/*]
 Wrong threaded fixing bolts supplied[/*]
 Disc grub screw on bell in wrong location[/*]

I now have to put the brembos back on and ship the callipers back to Hi-Spec to look at. These things can obviously happen but it is just not one thing, it is nearly everything in the whole kit has an inaccuracy.

For £1700 you expect slightly better results!!


----------



## S16LAD

I like.... a lot! 8) 8)


----------



## E3 YOB

V6RUL said:


> Looking cool Frase. Not much rubber between the rim and road. I would be worried sick.
> I'm trying to get my new ones changed to the same as yours but I've not heard anything back yet.
> Wrap colours are taking over my life at the mo. Maybe I will give you a preview later.
> Steve


Steffani

Just go to Zito where I got mine, they have the same dimensions you are trying to get. They are all manufactured by the same place, just the branding is changed.

The 18" come in a 5x100 fitment and you can get it staggered on 18" - I doubt after import duty and delivery it is cheaper getting them from the US, just give Zito a call..job done 

http://www.zitoalloy.com/ZL111.html


----------



## E3 YOB

frakay100 said:


> The Hi Spec callipers are having to be sent back. There is a fault with the callipers as I cannot get clearance on the discs, which means I cannot drive the car!
> 
> They have been good dealing with it, but this is really a sham!
> 
> So out of the whole kit these are the faults.
> 
> 
> Pistons do not recess enough, stopping the rotors turning freely[/*]
> Wrong threaded fixing bolts supplied[/*]
> Disc grub screw on bell in wrong location[/*]
> 
> I now have to put the brembos back on and ship the callipers back to Hi-Spec to look at. These things can obviously happen but it is just not one thing, it is nearly everything in the whole kit has an inaccuracy.
> 
> For £1700 you expect slightly better results!!


Actually I have decided just to get them to send me some shaved pads, I can't be bothered to swap them out again. ball ache


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

SWEET

the gold brakes match the ORANGE indicators in the lights :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

i'm sure it was by accident but ti's the only time i've seen the orange lenses and thought they were meant to be there


----------



## everton5

i still love ur 19's!!!!!!!!


----------



## V6RUL

frakay100 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking cool Frase. Not much rubber between the rim and road. I would be worried sick.
> I'm trying to get my new ones changed to the same as yours but I've not heard anything back yet.
> Wrap colours are taking over my life at the mo. Maybe I will give you a preview later.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Steffani
> 
> Just go to Zito where I got mine, they have the same dimensions you are trying to get. They are all manufactured by the same place, just the branding is changed.
> 
> The 18" come in a 5x100 fitment and you can get it staggered on 18" - I doubt after import duty and delivery it is cheaper getting them from the US, just give Zito a call..job done
> 
> http://www.zitoalloy.com/ZL111.html
Click to expand...

As the rims are FOC I will have to wait till Raderwerks make another delivery.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

tony_rigby_uk said:


> SWEET
> 
> the gold brakes match the ORANGE indicators in the lights :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> i'm sure it was by accident but ti's the only time i've seen the orange lenses and thought they were meant to be there


Haha - Keeping it retro! lol :lol:

No I have a lot of stuff sat ready for the lights, but I will do it when I do the frontend swap.

Stuff I have ready to go is

Charlies 100mm LED angel lights
Clear corners
Pearl White spray for the inserts (still not sure, might make then black)
LED Side lights which I have put somewhere

Not the most important job to do but the orange indicators do look out of place :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

V6RUL said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking cool Frase. Not much rubber between the rim and road. I would be worried sick.
> I'm trying to get my new ones changed to the same as yours but I've not heard anything back yet.
> Wrap colours are taking over my life at the mo. Maybe I will give you a preview later.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Steffani
> 
> Just go to Zito where I got mine, they have the same dimensions you are trying to get. They are all manufactured by the same place, just the branding is changed.
> 
> The 18" come in a 5x100 fitment and you can get it staggered on 18" - I doubt after import duty and delivery it is cheaper getting them from the US, just give Zito a call..job done
> 
> http://www.zitoalloy.com/ZL111.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As the rims are FOC I will have to wait till Raderwerks make another delivery.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Autograph tryin' to buy you off are they?


----------



## E3 YOB

everton5 said:


> i still love ur 19's!!!!!!!!


Yeah sorry, but they just don't look as good with the kit 

Here is my photoshop mockup I did before I got the zito wheels below. I liked it looking more like a touring car.

The 19s still looked OK but the 20's fit much better as the kit is quite big.










Target Look:


----------



## everton5

well if u ever want to sell them dead cheap im ur man :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

> Wrap colours are taking over my life at the mo. Maybe I will give you a preview later.


Yeah cool Steffi, if you want me to photoshop you some colours on your car just let me know and we'll see how it looks!


----------



## Sam-K

Those wheels look totally sick - looking forward to see the end product!


----------



## Charlie

Love 'em Fran 

Charlene


----------



## E3 YOB

Charlie said:


> Love 'em Fran
> 
> Charlene


Cheers Charlene 8)

________________________________________________________________________________________

Just been stopped by rain on the balcony so I have had to close the workshop tonight. :lol:

Have 9 bolts still to cut for the rear wheels (it's a killer hack-sawing 20 hardened steel bolts) [smiley=bigcry.gif]

My multi-tool has come in useful again for getting the excess carbon loose.


----------



## Devil

love the wheels . I was looking at zito wheels a while back from elite in rainham zito 168 i think in black with a dish. But i do like the look of those. which 1s are they ? zito what ?


----------



## E3 YOB

Zito Luxury Range

http://www.zitoalloy.com/ZL111.html

*Zito ZL111* is the catchy name


----------



## jamman

Your wheels are gay x :wink:

(LIKE THEM A LOT)


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> Your wheels are gay x :wink:
> 
> (LIKE THEM A LOT)


Thanks ugly x


----------



## Grahamstt

I like your workbench - a vice too


----------



## R80RTT

jamman said:


> Your wheels are gay x :wink:
> 
> Gay wheels are in lol
> 
> (LIKE THEM A LOT)


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your wheels are gay x :wink:
> 
> (LIKE THEM A LOT)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ugly x
Click to expand...

Your very welcome credit where it is due and so far you aint making any mistakes feck face x


----------



## E3 YOB

Grahamstt said:


> I like your workbench - a vice too


haha - u'll be surprised how useful a miniature vice is :lol: :lol:


----------



## DesignerDaveTT

The new wheels look Great!! 

Do you know if you can fit Genuine Audi centre caps in those? Possibly the QS Alloy caps.


----------



## E3 YOB

DesignerDaveTT said:


> The new wheels look Great!!
> 
> Do you know if you can fit Genuine Audi centre caps in those? Possibly the QS Alloy caps.


Yeah I got some audi caps for them, so will see how these look on...


----------



## DesignerDaveTT

I like your thinking  If they fit they should look good mate


----------



## tricklexxx

Wheels looking good Frase (like they were gonna look anything else!!!).

Shame about your probs with the HiSpecs, especially at that price *ouch*!

Keep up the good work in the alfresco 'miniture' workshop! (love it!) :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

tricklexxx said:


> Wheels looking good Frase (like they were gonna look anything else!!!).
> 
> Shame about your probs with the HiSpecs, especially at that price *ouch*!


Cheers Matey

Yeah the brakes was a bit of a nuisance but they have been good dealing with the problems and I can't fault them on that. The replacement bolts came the next day as they said and I should get the shaved pads today.

Part if the reason of getting HiSpecs was that they are in the UK and just up the road from me so any issues are easy to sort out.

They do look superb though


----------



## Matt B

I really like the look of the wheels, but TBH I think they will ruin the way the car drives.
You have specced the whole car for performance and then you go and slap on really heavy wheels and really heavy 20" tyres as well. Sorry but its a bit of a contradiction IMO.

Still think it will look great, but cant see it driving that well.


----------



## E3 YOB

Heavy wheels? :lol:

I like some of your comments Mat, they do make me chuckle. Most people always have an opinion based on mere assumption. Yet don't pass comment from experience. People comment on the profile of tyres being low and will ruin the ride etc. Of course 911s go around with tractor tyres and Ferrari have monster truck profile.

Let's be realistic here. The car is going to be pushing out 4-500bhp+ and a wheel weight increase over what, my 19s? Is not really going to make much difference. (if indeed they are heavier, I think I might weigh them tomorrow)

The car is being spec'd for performance yes, yet I am not selling my other wheels, I guess I have the luxury of being able to swap when I want to run more tread. The car is designed for aesthetics as well as power. Wheels can easily be swapped around yet engine builds can't.

I know the weight might factor on your car though but I should have the extra power to compensate


----------



## tricklexxx

frakay100 said:


> Heavy wheels? :lol:
> Of course 911s go around with tractor tyres and Ferrari have monster truck profile.


:lol: :lol:



frakay100 said:


> I know the weight might factor on your car though but I should have the extra power to compensate


Miaowwwww! :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

If..if a wheel is a little heavier than light racers but your running big power a small weight increase is going to mean nadda.
I'm still waiting for delivery of my new rims, which happen to be the same as Frase and they are not ultra light but neither lead boots. Mine will be 18s but Frase has the luxury of 2 sets.
Steve


----------



## Spandex

Not that I care too much what wheels you stick on but generally, losing weight on the wheels is more about the performance and handling improvements from reducing the unsprung weight, than any concerns about overall power to weight ratios.

As for 911s, 997s are available with 19" wheels, but the largest wheel offered on the 996 was 18" and it's generally accepted that going bigger on that car is a bad idea, despite 19's and 20's fitting. Performance cars actually tend not to have huge wheels (I don't think any Ferraris have larger than 19" and most Lambos seem to be 18").


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

tricklexxx said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know the weight might factor on your car though but I should have the extra power to compensate
> 
> 
> 
> Miaowwwww! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

May i just remind you mattB runs the 400BHP backdraft kit with 8.5 pistons and rods and a 2.0l stroker lump.... so isn't short of power.... also with a AEM water kit and AEM boost controller.. all spidered in with revo stage 3 software...

The car in his signiture is his previous TT which is for sale / sold.... so wouldn't want to call someone out on speed until you check there HP... ya never know... they may wee all over you.... and at this time... THEY WILL (your big turbo isn't on yet!!)


----------



## E3 YOB

So let's put some facts into the equation:

19" wheel and tyre combo:










Coming in at 24.7 KG

20" Wheel and tyre combo:










23.1 KG

I make that a weight saving of 1.6 KG per wheel!

Now what about the rolling radius?










Um... So looks unchanged from the 19s?

So I have actually saved 6.4 KG without changing the rolling radius, I guess that will really create issues with the handling won't it.


----------



## Charlie

frakay100 said:


> So let's put some facts into the equation:
> 
> 19" wheel and tyre combo:
> 
> Coming in at 24.7 KG
> 
> 20" Wheel and tyre combo:
> 
> 23.1 KG
> 
> I make that a weight saving of 1.6 KG per wheel!
> 
> Now what about the rolling radius?
> 
> Um... So looks unchanged from the 19s?
> 
> So I have actually saved 6.4 KG without changing the rolling radius, I guess that will really create issues with the handling won't it.


Boomshakalack  :lol:

Charlie


----------



## E3 YOB

> May i just remind you mattB runs the 400BHP backdraft kit with 8.5 pistons and rods and a 2.0l stroker lump


Actually it's a 1.9 and a GT2871, and not a stroker kit.

Mine is in a few weeks going to be a 2008 with a turbo that can push upto 650bhp flowed head etc etc. I am not saying he is short of power but the unfounded comments like that deserve such a jibe IMO


----------



## V6RUL

frakay100 said:


> May i just remind you mattB runs the 400BHP backdraft kit with 8.5 pistons and rods and a 2.0l stroker lump
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it's a 1.9 and a GT2871, not a stroker kit.
> 
> Mine is in a few weeks going to be a 2008 with a turbo that can push upto 650bhp flowed head etc etc. I am not saying he is short of power but the unfounded comments like that deserve such a jibe IMO
Click to expand...

Nice bit of weight saving Frase.
For me the 20s would have a firmer ride due to the shallow wall and more chance of hashing the rim, but that's all I have to offer.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

V6RUL said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May i just remind you mattB runs the 400BHP backdraft kit with 8.5 pistons and rods and a 2.0l stroker lump
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it's a 1.9 and a GT2871, not a stroker kit.
> 
> Mine is in a few weeks going to be a 2008 with a turbo that can push upto 650bhp flowed head etc etc. I am not saying he is short of power but the unfounded comments like that deserve such a jibe IMO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice bit of weight saving Frase.
> For me the 20s would have a firmer ride due to the shallow wall and more chance of hashing the rim, but that's all I have to offer.
> Steve
Click to expand...

There is no getting around that, they will be firmer  I'll let you know when my spine shatters :lol:


----------



## Matt B

frakay100 said:


> Heavy wheels? :lol:
> 
> I like some of your comments Mat, they do make me chuckle. Most people always have an opinion based on mere assumption. Yet don't pass comment from experience. People comment on the profile of tyres being low and will ruin the ride etc. Of course 911s go around with tractor tyres and Ferrari have monster truck profile.
> 
> Let's be realistic here. The car is going to be pushing out 4-500bhp+ and a wheel weight increase over what, my 19s? Is not really going to make much difference. (if indeed they are heavier, I think I might weigh them tomorrow)
> 
> The car is being spec'd for performance yes, yet I am not selling my other wheels, I guess I have the luxury of being able to swap when I want to run more tread. The car is designed for aesthetics as well as power. Wheels can easily be swapped around yet engine builds can't.
> 
> I know the weight might factor on your car though but I should have the extra power to compensate


I get it now, this is one of those threads where you only like it when people go "wow how great" 
I made no comment over the profile of the tyres, so please get your facts straight. I did not comment on assumption, I commented from fact. Heavy wheels is not desireable on a modified car. Its basic physics not rocket science.

I really cant be arsed to explain this one, but each one of your wheel/tyre combos weighs in at over 23kg, mine weigh less than 17kg and most of that is tyre. its not just about the static weight, its about that weight when its spinning very fast. 
I wasnt talking about a weight increase over your 19's, that is all relative and btw 25 kg a corner fook thats bad :?

I said I liked the look, I do
I said they would be heavy, which was a guess based on style and the size. Thanks for the photos you proved me right.
I also said they would make the car drive poo. You will only find that out if you have the sense to buy some lightweights in the future.


----------



## E3 YOB

> I get it now, this is one of those threads where you only like it when people go "wow how great"
> I made no comment over the profile of the tyres, so please get your facts straight. I did not comment on assumption, I commented from fact. Heavy wheels is not desireable on a modified car. Its basic physics not rocket science.
> 
> I really cant be arsed to explain this one, but each one of your wheel/tyre combos weighs in at over 23kg, mine weigh less than 17kg and most of that is tyre. its not just about the static weight, its about that weight when its spinning very fast.
> I wasnt talking about a weight increase over your 19's, that is all relative and btw 25 kg a corner fook thats bad :?
> 
> I said I liked the look, I do
> I said they would be heavy, which was a guess based on style and the size. Thanks for the photos you proved me right.
> I also said they would make the car drive poo. You will only find that out if you have the sense to buy some lightweights in the future.


No you are free to say what you want Matt, in your opinionated manner that you do. I don't need you to explain it to me; far from it. I understand the physics of building a car (i am actually 'building' my car), I understand if I were to use a lighter crank it would rev quicker and higher, same goes for wheels or anything that turns, it's the same physics. These facts do not pass my attention and I choose them based on my build and what I accept the car is doing 99% of the time.

I would value your opinion on fitting Porsche seats and Meth Injection however. I am glad you have added to your condescending manner the weight of wheels. Maybe you can call up Redline again and pad out the article with this bit?

My rotors are heavier too :-|

Matt as you say it's all relative. You have 17kg wheels as your engine was only pushing 330bhp. Now with Meth 'maybe' 370bhp. I am happy that I have some heavier wheels, due to that fact that I will be pushing way more power than that.

You make a big thing of 'wheels'! Maybe it is because it is the only thing you can pick at.

I am happy for anyone to post their thoughts but the way in which you post I find obnoxious without any basis.


----------



## E3 YOB

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_from=R40 ... 1173033945

Matt, I'll have one of these on the back of my car so you can read it


----------



## everton5

Fight fight fight!!!!!! [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Charlie

everton5 said:


> Fight fight fight!!!!!! [smiley=argue.gif]


Now now calm down  I think this sort of thread is always bound to split opinions and for me that is one of the best things about them.

Everyone has their preferences and priorities and again that is what makes the forum so interesting (sometimes )

As always the intent behind the written word can often be misinterpreted.

Charlie


----------



## Matt B

frakay100 said:


> I get it now, this is one of those threads where you only like it when people go "wow how great"
> I made no comment over the profile of the tyres, so please get your facts straight. I did not comment on assumption, I commented from fact. Heavy wheels is not desireable on a modified car. Its basic physics not rocket science.
> 
> I really cant be arsed to explain this one, but each one of your wheel/tyre combos weighs in at over 23kg, mine weigh less than 17kg and most of that is tyre. its not just about the static weight, its about that weight when its spinning very fast.
> I wasnt talking about a weight increase over your 19's, that is all relative and btw 25 kg a corner fook thats bad :?
> 
> I said I liked the look, I do
> I said they would be heavy, which was a guess based on style and the size. Thanks for the photos you proved me right.
> I also said they would make the car drive poo. You will only find that out if you have the sense to buy some lightweights in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> No you are free to say what you want Matt, in your opinionated manner that you do. I don't need you to explain it to me; far from it. I understand the physics of building a car (i am actually 'building' my car), I understand if I were to use a lighter crank it would rev quicker and higher, same goes for wheels or anything that turns, it's the same physics. These facts do not pass my attention and I choose them based on my build and what I accept the car is doing 99% of the time.
> 
> I would value your opinion on fitting Porsche seats and Meth Injection however. I am glad you have added to your condescending manner the weight of wheels. Maybe you can call up Redline again and pad out the article with this bit?
> 
> My rotors are heavier too :-|
> 
> Matt as you say it's all relative. You have 17kg wheels as your engine was only pushing 330bhp. Now with Meth 'maybe' 370bhp. I am happy that I have some heavier wheels, due to that fact that I will be pushing way more power than that.
> 
> You make a big thing of 'wheels'! Maybe it is because it is the only thing you can pick at.
> 
> I am happy for anyone to post their thoughts but the way in which you post I find obnoxious without any basis.
Click to expand...

Wow, there's a whole lot of stuff just pouring out here. I promise I wont ever say that heavy wheels will have a negative effect on performance again. I will henceforth keep my feelings to myself as they are opinionated, condescending and obnoxious as you quite rightly point out.

As for the building of the car thing, yes on my 2nd TT I have taken a wee shortcut in buying a car that has already been fitted with a big turbo. Have I finished, in a word, ....No.
In fact I have already changed the wheels, full interior change, full audio install, fitted water meth, changed the exhaust, fitted a rear brake upgrade and fitted defcons. I have a V6 bumper waiting to go to the spray shop and a large port head waiting for me to have flowed and fitted with uprated valves. No doubt at some point the turbo will be changed as well. 
But it seems mine is bought not built, my mistake................... :wink:

I have no animosity towards you, but I can see from the way you took my comments that you have a problem with me so I think we should leave it there. I really do wish you well with your build, I have had a few issues with mine and a whole lot of other stuff going on in my life that has pushed the car down the agenda somewhat.


----------



## E3 YOB

Let's face it I will be poncing around London most the time and not be entering into hill climb events.


----------



## everton5

Charlie said:


> everton5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fight fight fight!!!!!! [smiley=argue.gif]
Click to expand...

Now now calm down  I think this sort of thread is always bound to split opinions and for me that is one of the best things about them.

Everyone has their preferences and priorities and again that is what makes the forum so interesting (sometimes )

As always the intent behind the written word can often be misinterpreted.

Charlie[/

Just Tryin to add a little humor Charlie as don't see the need to bicker as we all have our own thoughts and opinions


----------



## Matt B

PS I have several sets of wheels, I am a secret wheel whore.
And in particular a set of REALLY REALLY heavy 2 piece split rims (5 spoke, deep dish kind of look like RS6 in a split), that I am refurbing myself. These will be for shows/photos and general pootling round town only. I know they will make the car drive like shit but they will look the mutts


----------



## Brendanb86

You should both just buy a set of these and be done with it. Light as fook...










1.25kg each wheel. Boooooo ya! :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Matt B said:


> PS I have several sets of wheels, I am a secret wheel whore.
> And in particular a set of REALLY REALLY heavy 2 piece split rims (5 spoke, deep dish kind of look like RS6 in a split), that I am refurbing myself. These will be for shows/photos and general pootling round town only. I know they will make the car drive like shit but they will look the mutts


I don't know you Matt. If we met we would probably get on well if I am honest.

All this is is a bit of fun for me. I am doing stuff most people don't do, I am taking educated/sometimes calculated risks to see what comes out, that is the fun part for me. If you are a wheel whore then you know the attraction of wheels. Some suite some occasions some don't.

Living in London most the time I am sat in traffic and people are eyeballing each others cars. A big rim is better as 5mph is the average speed and you need to look good going slow 

If you had written previous posts like you have above then I would agree with you, but they have been seemingly less personable.

This is not a build a TT 101 thread, but rather build a TT on my balcony that I think looks cool. :lol:

It is unconventional and that is the way it will stay 

Do post though Matt in future as it ain't personal, it's only wheels :?


----------



## V6RUL

At least youve got a balcony..ive got the road as the drive is brand new and more than my life is worth to desicrate it with a spec of dirt.
Steve


----------



## R80RTT

I love this thread... 20inch are in......Half the land have never driven on Twenties anyway... When you have the power... Do you have to use it if your rides looking good...anyway.. We need some airride......


----------



## E3 YOB

Rob

The HPS Airride installation will be starting next week  [smiley=dude.gif] It takes a few days to fit but it should hopefully fall in place like this.

Air-ride
Body Kit
Engine Build

I'll take the car for a drive at the weekend and see how the heavy wheels feel.


----------



## tricklexxx

frakay100 said:


> it ain't personal, it's only wheels :?


Love it! Quote of the week for me! :lol:

Mutch luv


----------



## R80RTT

frakay100 said:


> Rob
> 
> The HPS Airride installation will be starting next week  [smiley=dude.gif] It takes a few days to fit but it should hopefully fall in place like this.
> 
> Air-ride
> Body Kit
> Engine Build
> 
> I'll take the car for a drive at the weekend and see how the heavy wheels feel.


Are the brakes on?


----------



## E3 YOB

The brakes are on, swapping the pads out tomorrow morning and will stick the rear wheels on as well.


----------



## robokn

Those wheels are not dissimilar to mine










I am also looking at 20's just for a bit of a pose, shoots and shows

People will always have an opinion you have as you have done is just roll with it, I generally don't comment
if I think the car is shite and believe me I have seen a few on here, especially if they depart from the norm


----------



## E3 YOB

yeah they are similar to the Dotz Exile - I think there are a few makes who have this style all with slight variations in spoke distance. All look good imho 

Obviously you have great taste having a white TT


----------



## Grahamstt

Got to agree with the white thing - I would defo get white for my next one if I ever change
Maybe I'll join steve in a wrapping session [smiley=kid.gif] [smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## robokn

frakay100 said:


> yeah they are similar to the Dotz Exile - I think there are a few makes who have this style all with slight variations in spoke distance. All look good imho
> 
> Obviously you have great taste having a white TT


It's not white but actually baby blue, Lamborghini Celeste Phoebe to give it's correct colour....
Only one in the world that colour I believe

Very impressed with your build makes for very interesting reading


----------



## E3 YOB

robokn said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah they are similar to the Dotz Exile - I think there are a few makes who have this style all with slight variations in spoke distance. All look good imho
> 
> Obviously you have great taste having a white TT
> 
> 
> 
> It's not white but actually baby blue, Lamborghini Celeste Phoebe to give it's correct colour....
> Only one in the world that colour I believe
> 
> Very impressed with your build makes for very interesting reading
Click to expand...

Looking forward to getting the engine build started now, but bit-by-bit it is coming together.

Blue? huh, alright I take what I said back  Only joking.... Decided to have a look at your garage. Love the colour. I recognise your car... I have seen on the site I think. In a moment of madness I must have been poking around the MK2 side.

How long have you had her? Didn't you have a MK1 recently or am I confused? Good to see some Mk2's getting some mods!


----------



## R80RTT

Any pics of tne airride?


----------



## E3 YOB

The is the compression units that will be mounted in the boot of the car.










These are what the shock/bag units look like:


----------



## R80RTT

frakay100 said:


> The is the compression units that will be mounted in the boot of the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are what the shock/bag units look like:


How much is that little bit of kit...


----------



## E3 YOB

This one is £3K fitted by Xquisite


----------



## robokn

Ye h I have had this a few years had a MK I in candy red




























On Rayvern air worked pretty well TBH


----------



## E3 YOB

Looks mint!

I am going to have a look into Rayvern as by the looks of things they have some more descreet options available.

Cheers


----------



## bigsyd

robokn said:


> Ye h I have had this a few years had a MK I in candy red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Rayvern air worked pretty well TBH


i did not know that was your car m8, stunning 8) always remember seeing it when i 1st joined the forum and thinking how cool it looked


----------



## robokn

Thanks fella's I do try not to build munters :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## R80RTT

robokn said:


> Thanks fella's I do try not to build munters :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Mint...one of the best I ve seen


----------



## R80RTT

Any updates on the 20 going on front and rear?


----------



## E3 YOB

Saturday was rained off so I got everything sorted today. It has been a fair amount of effort to get the car running on 20s (mainly the brake clearance issues) but I am really pleased that I bothered.. Pics below

The wheels felt no more harsh that the 19s and actually felt better on the car because I could feel more through the steering wheel.


----------



## V6RUL

You should have had the GF in the drivers seat.. :roll: 
oh yeah..the wheels look spot on ye get..  
Steve


----------



## DesignerDaveTT

Awesome


----------



## jamman

Gay x


----------



## E3 YOB

V6RUL said:


> You should have had the GF in the drivers seat.. :roll:
> oh yeah..the wheels look spot on ye get..
> Steve


She is in the boot  Yeah I am really pleased with the way they look on the car. Looking forward to seeing how the kit will look on now.


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> Gay x


Great means to much that you think so ugly :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gay x
> 
> 
> 
> Great means to much that you think so ugly :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

It should mean soooooo much as you know what I'm saying :wink:


----------



## R80RTT

Any more comments on riding on 20,s? Are they heavy in the corners? It looks a Mint Ride.


----------



## E3 YOB

R80RTT said:


> Any more comments on riding on 20,s? Are they heavy in the corners? It looks a Mint Ride.


No actually it feels great, not just saying that cos I have just spent all that effort to get them on. I would genuinely say if they felt worse. I have only driven around the corner so will have to take it for a proper drive later. Need to tweak the ride height a bit on the rear as I moved the rear wheels out 1mm which caused a little rub on harder corners, but as air-ride will be on soon I will wait to just being able to flick a switch.

I'll feedback any thoughts on them as I drive the car some more, but I did expect them to be more harsh than they are.


----------



## Devil

they look spot on imo m8. Ive always wanted 20s on mine and throughout the time ive been on here everybody slates 20s saying how big they look and wrong for the car ect ect. But those look lovely wd m8.


----------



## Guest

Absolutely love the style of wheel. Look too big though, maybe will look better with the kit on.


----------



## E3 YOB

Devil said:


> they look spot on imo m8. Ive always wanted 20s on mine and throughout the time ive been on here everybody slates 20s saying how big they look and wrong for the car ect ect. But those look lovely wd m8.


They kind of modernise the car. I guess there is the risk that some do look too big for the TT but some 19s can look small where others look massive. Probably comes down to the style of wheel I think more than the diameter.

They certainly bring it more up to date. Although I still like my 19s sometimes they just looked too small, other days they looked ok. Most people slate stuff because of general opinion. It is an expensive test if you get it wrong and I suppose that is why a lot of people just stick with tried n tested.

The car now looks much more balanced in my view but that is just my taste. Some folk won't agree with that though.


----------



## E3 YOB

manphibian said:


> Absolutely love the style of wheel. Look too big though, maybe will look better with the kit on.


I think the kit definitely needs the bigger wheels. Hoping to get it on soon so we can see how it all balances out. I do like the look of the car at the moment though, so hoping the kit enhances its looks


----------



## Devil

Hopefully if ur flying about 1 day i might spot ya seeing as were close to each other and i'll have a better look at them.


----------



## E3 YOB

Devil said:


> Hopefully if ur flying about 1 day i might spot ya seeing as were close to each other and i'll have a better look at them.


Hopefully one day us Eastenders will get a meet on the go as there are a few of us living close to each other. 8)


----------



## tricklexxx

Have to say Frase, I'm a little disappointed...

...surely you could gave managed 21's!!!! :lol:

Nice one matey!


----------



## E3 YOB

tricklexxx said:


> Have to say Frase, I'm a little disappointed...
> 
> ...surely you could gave managed 21's!!!! :lol:
> 
> Nice one matey!


I wouldn't want to steal your thunder. I'll wait for you to unveil the 21s


----------



## tricklexxx

:lol: I wish, cant afford 19's let alone 21's mate! That's why I'm enjoying this thread... It's like indulging but without actually spending the money!


----------



## E3 YOB

tricklexxx said:


> :lol: I wish, cant afford 19's let alone 21's mate! That's why I'm enjoying this thread... It's like indulging but without actually spending the money!


Just don't encourage me anymore :lol: It's cost far too much already - Watch out for Mr Collier though. Seems he is going bling on our asses, one to watch. I am looking forward to seeing his wrap, although I think he should have gone chrome black with red flec.  8) One step at a time though, a wrap for Steve is like the queen branching out into skinny jeans. :lol:


----------



## Devil

frakay100 said:


> a wrap for Steve is like the queen branching out into skinny jeans. :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie

They look fabulous Fran  I have only seen two TT's on 20" wheels that I liked and yours is 1 of them.

Charlie


----------



## E3 YOB

Charlie said:


> They look fabulous Fran  I have only seen two TT's on 20" wheels that I liked and yours is 1 of them.
> 
> Charlie


Cheers Charlene, that other TT must have been awesome 

I was doing some tests yesterday and the wheels are cool but the brakes are not 100% :? . Seems to have a slight pull to the right on braking. Will let them bed in a while see if it just because they are new pads, but I am not overly pleased tbh at the moment with Hi Spec. The foot feel is nice but they got so much wrong in the first place I am now concerned with the overall quality that something might be out. Should have bought german again. We'll see in a few hundred more miles if they bed in properly.


----------



## Roller83

Looking SICK mate. As in the coorr blimey that's good terminology.

Can't wait to see it with kit on
Too!!!!


----------



## E3 YOB

Roller83 said:


> Looking SICK mate. As in the coorr blimey that's good terminology.
> 
> Can't wait to see it with kit on
> Too!!!!


yeah happy definitely happy with the wheels... having second thoughts about the kit at the moment as I think the car looks great at the moment.


----------



## Roller83

That's just a bit of cold feet... It will b one this things where it will look equally as good...

So some will prefer the original set up. Some the kit. But I bet all will find it hard to pick a winner.

I reckon due to wheel size and how well u have done the kit the kit will look awesome!


----------



## Gone

Nice

I reckon you need to up the size of the rotors on the rears, the wheels look a little odd with all that empty space behind them.


----------



## E3 YOB

badyaker said:


> Nice
> 
> I reckon you need to up the size of the rotors on the rears, the wheels look a little odd with all that empty space behind them.


I would if it served a purpose but I just think big rotors on the rear is a touch pointless. I would rather spend the dosh on something else like...um...


----------



## R80RTT

Take the car to Hi Spec its a great looking Kit when working... Are youna full mechanic or trainee?


----------



## E3 YOB

R80RTT said:


> Take the car to Hi Spec its a great looking Kit when working... Are youna full mechanic or trainee?


The brakes feel nice under foot, just under slightly heavier braking there was movement to the right. This could be due to that they shaved the pads for me. Otherwise it is due to one side being stronger than the other and that can be due to a fault in the piston or alignment. Will let them bed in and if they still don't feel right I will drive up there and see what they think.

I implement analytical systems for large corporations in the city so work with computers. Just work on the car for fun.


----------



## R80RTT

frakay100 said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take the car to Hi Spec its a great looking Kit when working... Are youna full mechanic or trainee?
> 
> 
> 
> The brakes feel nice under foot, just under slightly heavier braking there was movement to the right. This could be due to that they shaved the pads for me. Otherwise it is due to one side being stronger than the other and that can be due to a fault in the piston or alignment. Will let them bed in and if they still don't feel right I will drive up there and see what they think.
> 
> I implement analytical systems for large corporations in the city so work with computers. Just work on the car for fun.
Click to expand...

Lol the only reason I ask is i did my own breaks on a Renault five once and had the same problem..there wAs an issue with the hub in the end...I did it myself as well, one worked well, and the other a nighmare...its all good fun... You saved on the fitting bill though


----------



## E3 YOB

It is all pretty spotless in that area as I replaced most items. Having just taken the Brembos off it is an easy swap out. Braided line change, discs, callipers, can't really get much wrong. Seeing they have sent faulty callipers in that the pads had to be shaved for them to actually allow the rotors to turn I won't be surprised if there is a manufacturing fault somewhere.

There has been some basic oversight with their kit which gives me a feeling that there might be some oversight elsewhere.

I will see how they go but you don't expect these sort of problems from an established company. It's all a bit British Leyland :?


----------



## Matt B

What does the pedal feel like?


----------



## Matt B

Actually, could it have been the camber of the road you were on? I dont know about London but we have some atrocious roads up here that could easily give the impression that its pulling to one side.


----------



## E3 YOB

Hey Matt,

I have a test road which I go to on an industrial estate. It is very flat and straight, a good road to notice any issues. I made a video yesterday. I noticed the drift (felt like a drift rather than a pull) when I was under heavier braking. It is not noticeable any other times. Obviously I don't want to be braking too heavy before it is all bedded in but there was certainly a pull to the right.

I'll have a look at the video again (wasn't a very interesting video actually so probably not worth boring anyone with it) to see if it is clear. I intended to show a vid of the ride quality on 20s but don't think a camera is good for conveying it.

I will putting some washers infront of the mounting bracket as a test as I have a feeling the callipers don't align central enough...If it it is the bracket then i will ask them to machine some new ones.

Raining again so will have to do that tomorrow 

Cheers

frase


----------



## E3 YOB

Matt B said:


> What does the pedal feel like?


The peddle feels excellent. No vibration, not heavy or loss of feeling. They feel better than the 4 pot brembo so there are positives in that respect.


----------



## Gerry-TT

Your car is looking f***ing sweet.

That's the best way of putting it.

I think we should arrange a meet just to come and see it.
All round to Frakay's for a barby and car photos


----------



## E3 YOB

Gerry-TT said:


> Your car is looking f***ing sweet.
> 
> That's the best way of putting it.
> 
> I think we should arrange a meet just to come and see it.
> All round to Frakay's for a barby and car photos


haha  cheers

I'll get it to a meet when the engine work is done. Actually I was looking at the events and the London to Brighton is being arranged. My car is due in for the engine build to start on the Monday 24th, I was going to drop it in on the 22nd but that meet is on the Sat so I might stick around for the London to Brighton and drop the car in on Monday.

Anyone else doing the London to Brighton, sounds like fun!


----------



## Brendanb86

Yes, definitely come to the London to Brighton, would love to see this in the flesh! When you putting the kit on?


----------



## E3 YOB

Hopefully I will have everything done by that date air-ride and kit on... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## GregR

Are all the bushes/droplinks etc in good condition as any weaknesess in these could cause the drift under hard breaking!


----------



## E3 YOB

Greg

It's a good post... Driving to work this morning the car seemed to drift to the left under harder braking (yesterday it was the right and this might reflect on Matt's post about the road camber... today the A40 had a slight left camber). When I fitted the coilovers I didn't get the wheels aligned as one of the ball joints was knackered. I have only just got around to changing it so the wheels definitely need aligning still (even more so with a ball joint change). I think adding the 20s and a stronger brake has probably exaggerated that I need to get the wheels aligned and probably is the cause.

So I think you are on the money as the it doesn't feel like a pull from the calliper, more that something is misaligned or needs renewing. The extra tensions with the stronger brakes and a sightly different ride characteristic probably is enough to throw it off more aggressively.

Got some things to get sorted this week then, cheers chaps 

Frase


----------



## Grahamstt

Frase

Check the pad material cos I have had this prob on competition a car and the pads were supplied with one side having a different compound- easily done I suppose if they aren't colour coded.


----------



## stu_tt

frakay100 said:


> Zito Luxury Range
> 
> http://www.zitoalloy.com/ZL111.html
> 
> *Zito ZL111* is the catchy name


lovin' the wheels mate, the dish is exactly what I'm looking for, but I take it you are using adapters as the alloys in 20" don't come a 5 x 100 pattern. Or is there something I'm missing here?

Your car is looking awesome as it is - ride height, wheel/tyre combo for me give it just the best look possible. 8)

If I can get mine to have that dish (even with adapters), the CH's may have to go.....

stu


----------



## E3 YOB

stu_tt said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zito Luxury Range
> 
> http://www.zitoalloy.com/ZL111.html
> 
> *Zito ZL111* is the catchy name
> 
> 
> 
> lovin' the wheels mate, the dish is exactly what I'm looking for, but I take it you are using adapters as the alloys in 20" don't come a 5 x 100 pattern. Or is there something I'm missing here?
> 
> Your car is looking awesome as it is - ride height, wheel/tyre combo for me give it just the best look possible. 8)
> 
> If I can get mine to have that dish (even with adapters), the CH's may have to go.....
> 
> stu
Click to expand...

Cheers Stu,

I have FK PCD adapters on 5x100 to 5x112. The rear I have a 20mm and the front a 15mm. The offset is ET35 on the wheels.
The wheels are 20"/8.5"

The smaller wheel sizes do come in a 5x100 on 17/18" I think. I think these will also look the danglies on a 19" rim too.

CHs are great but as you say these are more dishy. 8)

Frase


----------



## E3 YOB

I have been a bit quiet on the build thread at the moment. Things are happening I just having been posting them up.

Was in a seriously bad mood on Friday thanks to DHL messing me around but thankfully my final main delivery is now sat on my floor, it has been a long time coming. I just thought I would take a picture of the turbo that is going in the car. This Precision turbo has Garrett GTX turbine and has been run to 650 bhp in some applications.

Turbo Spec - Precision 5857E-B Turbo - Billet Compressor Wheel Ceramic Ball Bearing -- Compressor: 4" Inlet 2.5" outlet Turbine Ported Shroud - Turbine: T3 4 Bolt .63 A/R

Having so many parts now I won't photograph everything, but as I sort and label them I will stick some pics up.



















Exhaust side will be heat coated white:


----------



## Charlie

^^^^ooooh shiny new parts 

Charlie


----------



## E3 YOB

Quick check to see that the R32 throttle body fits the inlet manifold. All good.

The SEM inlet is nice and light. The runners will be big ported to match the head.


----------



## Roller83

That's a seriously large intake!!!! Woohoo


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Best intake on the market !!

just a warning it doesn't come with enough t offs on the inlet and the 2 on the end hit the alternator and are no use..

if you need any info on what you need.. think it's 2 8mm and 2 5mm outles.. I used the 1/4NPT for the 8's and the 3/16NPT for the 5mm, like i said the 1/8NPT are usless because of the alternator... which means your short a bung and need to buy one!!


----------



## E3 YOB

Thanks Tony - There seems to be enough T-offs for the inlet supplied (8 in total).. Will let Janspeed know about the potential clearance problems on the alternator. Good to know this info ahead of time 8)


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

8???? mine only has 6... two at one end two and the other and 2 in the middle... then the pressure sensor space....

You shouldn't need more than 4, i didn't although was dissapointed i had to T into the Vac lines to get the boost gage in one hose and the Water meth in the other hose...

Really 6 seperate vac points would have been brilliant.. but just couldn't get them with the alternator.. (gutted)... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## E3 YOB

tony_rigby_uk said:


> 8???? mine only has 6... two at one end two and the other and 2 in the middle... then the pressure sensor space....
> 
> You shouldn't need more than 4, i didn't although was dissapointed i had to T into the Vac lines to get the boost gage in one hose and the Water meth in the other hose...
> 
> Really 6 seperate vac points would have been brilliant.. but just couldn't get them with the alternator.. (gutted)... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


haha sorry, don't want you to feel like you have been hard done by. I just counted the brass T-offs (rather than in inlets). Actually there is 8 and a bung so I am obviously not good at counting  I have just placed them so you can see....

Here is a picture for you of what came with it - Did you get a bung aswell?


----------



## Ting

not to sure on how you guys feel on vacuum blocks but i like them and think they clean up the bay alot..i used one with my last setup and plan on using one with my tt if i get time


----------



## E3 YOB

Ting said:


> not to sure on how you guys feel on vacuum blocks but i like them and think they clean up the bay alot..i used one with my last setup and plan on using one with my tt if i get time


Have one of these  I wanted to get rid of all the vaccuum lines being all over the head


----------



## Ting

right plus it attracts all the ladies :roll:

oh i like your manifold by the way very sexy


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Yeah Looks like the set...

You';ll probably need the 90 bend in the middle along with the large straight (it's just easier as the stock hoses will go on ok then, or the forge uprated ones will) I had to buy some new bits for the other 2 near the throttle body, and needed an additional bung for the ones at the far end (near the alternator) mine cam with one bung for that side...

I got mine from QPS, but i warn you the yanky 1/8NPT isn't the same as our 1/8BSP so you need to make sure you get the yanky stuff, annoyingly usually costs abit more but we're only talking a couple of quid....

So are you doing anything to the mani, external wise... I love the crackled black finish on them... but in the end just went for plain like you


----------



## caney

Ting said:


> not to sure on how you guys feel on vacuum blocks but i like them and think they clean up the bay alot..i used one with my last setup and plan on using one with my tt if i get time


Any pics of this installed on your engine,i'm liking this


----------



## caney

frakay100 said:


> Quick check to see that the R32 throttle body fits the inlet manifold. All good.
> 
> The SEM inlet is nice and light. The runners will be big ported to match the head.


Pure sex lol


----------



## caney

frakay100 said:


> I have been a bit quiet on the build thread at the moment. Things are happening I just having been posting them up.
> 
> Was in a seriously bad mood on Friday thanks to DHL messing me around but thankfully my final main delivery is now sat on my floor, it has been a long time coming. I just thought I would take a picture of the turbo that is going in the car. This Precision turbo has Garrett GTX turbine and has been run to 650 bhp in some applications.
> 
> Turbo Spec - Precision 5857E-B Turbo - Billet Compressor Wheel Ceramic Ball Bearing -- Compressor: 4" Inlet 2.5" outlet Turbine Ported Shroud - Turbine: T3 4 Bolt .63 A/R
> 
> Having so many parts now I won't photograph everything, but as I sort and label them I will stick some pics up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like a seriously nice bit of kit,its gonna be awesome mate :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exhaust side will be heat coated white:


----------



## Ting

caney said:


> Ting said:
> 
> 
> 
> not to sure on how you guys feel on vacuum blocks but i like them and think they clean up the bay alot..i used one with my last setup and plan on using one with my tt if i get time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any pics of this installed on your engine,i'm liking this
Click to expand...

my last vac block was off my old turbo setup which wasn't even an audi but i stole this photo off google to give you an idea


----------



## V6RUL

frakay100 said:


> I have been a bit quiet on the build thread at the moment. Things are happening I just having been posting them up.
> 
> Was in a seriously bad mood on Friday thanks to DHL messing me around but thankfully my final main delivery is now sat on my floor, it has been a long time coming. I just thought I would take a picture of the turbo that is going in the car. This Precision turbo has Garrett GTX turbine and has been run to 650 bhp in some applications.
> 
> Turbo Spec - Precision 5857E-B Turbo - Billet Compressor Wheel Ceramic Ball Bearing -- Compressor: 4" Inlet 2.5" outlet Turbine Ported Shroud - Turbine: T3 4 Bolt .63 A/R
> 
> Having so many parts now I won't photograph everything, but as I sort and label them I will stick some pics up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exhaust side will be heat coated white:


Very nice Frase, didn't realise you were going for the shrouding. Hopefully a little better stability up the range.
Yours is a bit shinnier than mine..








Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

tony_rigby_uk said:


> So are you doing anything to the mani, external wise... I love the crackled black finish on them... but in the end just went for plain like you


I am keeping it plain. I quite liked the silver and chose the plain one over the black. It is a nice clean shape and think it looked better being able to see the shape. It does look good in black though 8)


----------



## E3 YOB

V6RUL said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been a bit quiet on the build thread at the moment. Things are happening I just having been posting them up.
> 
> Was in a seriously bad mood on Friday thanks to DHL messing me around but thankfully my final main delivery is now sat on my floor, it has been a long time coming. I just thought I would take a picture of the turbo that is going in the car. This Precision turbo has Garrett GTX turbine and has been run to 650 bhp in some applications.
> 
> Turbo Spec - Precision 5857E-B Turbo - Billet Compressor Wheel Ceramic Ball Bearing -- Compressor: 4" Inlet 2.5" outlet Turbine Ported Shroud - Turbine: T3 4 Bolt .63 A/R
> 
> Having so many parts now I won't photograph everything, but as I sort and label them I will stick some pics up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exhaust side will be heat coated white:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice Frase, didn't realise you were going for the shrouding. Hopefully a little better stability up the range.
> Yours is a bit shinnier than mine..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...

Steve [Caney] it should be fairly brutal with its acceleration. Have a .063 turbine housing which should see it spool pretty rapidly and the engine will be running at 9:5.1

Steve [Steff] Precision only do a shrouded compressor so it was easy to choose the housing  Only 18 days until the build starts [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## jamman

Turbo looks so gay frase GAY GAY GAY

(I would leave it on the table in the living room for a few days and just admire the thing of beauty thats going to make your car go like stink)


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> Turbo looks so gay frase GAY GAY GAY
> 
> (I would leave it on the table in the living room for a few days and just admire the thing of beauty thats going to make your car go like stink)


Thanks it is the gayest turbo in the village. I just had some new seats delivered too - I am sure you wouldn't be interested in seeing them....far too gay :lol:


----------



## Ting

frakay100 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turbo looks so gay frase GAY GAY GAY
> 
> (I would leave it on the table in the living room for a few days and just admire the thing of beauty thats going to make your car go like stink)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks it is the gayest turbo in the village. I just had some new seats delivered too - I am sure you wouldn't be interested in seeing them....far too gay :lol:
Click to expand...

i would i would [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you wouldn't be interested in seeing them....far too gay :lol:
Click to expand...

No interest at all Frase NONE NADA NON

Waiting

I've promised some folks on here a valve cover removal guide so got to go and take some pictures so I expect to see them when I get back in:lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

These are the bargain of the build so far. I have been looking at seats for a fair time and to be honest most are not worth the money. I have looked at Cobra Misano Lux which come in at around £2.5k - I was really disappointed as they looked cheap and flimsy. To be honest spending £2.5 on a pair of seats which look like they should be in a citroen saxo is just not worth it. Although I am spending a lot on my build I still have to feel I am getting value for money and two and a half grand seats with questionable leather quality (they actually look more like PVC) just doesn't swing it.

So when I came across a company covering Corbeau seats in leather I had to give them a go. I bought these without seeing the leather but the company does leather for car manufacturers so I expected it would be reasonable quality. For the price they were selling these seats at I presumed even it was shit it would still be cheaper to get them recovered in high quality leather again than buying fully leathered sports seats.

I won't tell you the company yet, or the price. I'll let you have a stab at what you think they are worth, then if your interested I would look into them, I still am not sure how they sell them for this price with this quality leather. I have an expensive italian sofa and the leather on these seats is comparable nappa leather.

These have just come out the box so there is creases on the side bolster as they were packed flat (just incase you wondered why).

I am going to retro fit the heated seat element into the seat and do without the side airbag.


----------



## T3RBO

I like them


----------



## E3 YOB

T3RBO said:


> I like them


You will at the price as well. Think a price then half it :lol:


----------



## jamman

Yep your right Frase way tooooo GAY both of them x


----------



## Ting

they look quite comfy are you going to do a 5 point harness with them?


----------



## E3 YOB

Ting said:


> they look quite comfy are you going to do a 5 point harness with them?


Yeah I will have a harness for it, mainly if I take the car to the track otherwise I will probably just use seat belt 95% of the time. We'll see how larey the car is though when it is done. A hardness might be a requirement day-to-day


----------



## DesignerDaveTT

Looking really good, cant wait to see it all together


----------



## E3 YOB

Cheers Dave...

I am going to put a double din conversion tutorial up soon. Was busy converting this at the weekend. I will be moulding in gauge seats aswell.


----------



## DesignerDaveTT

frakay100 said:


> Cheer Dave...
> 
> I am going to put a double din conversion tutorial up soon. Was busy converting this at the weekend. I will be moulding in gauge seats aswell.


Just gets better and better 8)


----------



## Ting

^^^^very nice i like alot...
did you rear seat delete kit? you could tie your 5 point to the bar


----------



## E3 YOB

Ting said:


> ^^^^very nice i like alot...
> did you rear seat delete kit? you could tie your 5 point to the bar


Going to keep the rear seats for now :lol: Actually is that bar actually fixed? doesn't it just slot in place?

Will get some floor hooks added more than likely


----------



## T3RBO

The bar is mainly aesthetical so harnesses need to bolt to rear floor.


----------



## Ting

frakay100 said:


> Ting said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^very nice i like alot...
> did you rear seat delete kit? you could tie your 5 point to the bar
> 
> 
> 
> Going to keep the rear seats for now :lol: Actually is that bar actually fixed? or does it just slot in place?
> 
> Will get some floor hooks added more than likely
Click to expand...

ahh yes floor hooks sounds more official but
i dont actually know since im new to the audi world


----------



## jamman

T3RBO said:


> The bar is mainly aesthetical so harnesses need to bolt to rear floor.


aesthetical what a great word Robb IMPRESSED


----------



## E3 YOB

These seats were £400 and £20 delivery plus I got them to add another sliding mechanism for £20

I am not sure how they have produced them in high quality leather cheaper than Corbeau material versions but contact the company called Cover Zone. Bargain of the year in my view.


----------



## Grahamstt

frakay100 said:


> These seats were £400 and £20 delivery plus I got them to add another sliding mechanism for £20
> 
> I am not sure how they have produced them in high quality leather cheaper than material versions but contact the company called Cover Zone. Bargain of the year in my view.


I like the fact that the seats are set up in the house   
Does that mean the Italian leather sofa is in the car :lol:

Fantastic stuff Frase


----------



## T3RBO

How much


----------



## E3 YOB

T3RBO said:


> How much


yes it is insane really

hahaha Graham, was sat in them prentending to go around corners to see how snug they are. Denisa just looked at me and called me mental.

TBH there is more car indoors than I have parked outside :lol:


----------



## R80RTT

And for anyone who are nt creative, Pogel Racing sell the Conversion...


----------



## E3 YOB

You need to add deep pockets to that as it is over £300 if i remember right


----------



## tricklexxx

V nice seats Frase!, they'll look tip top with the pearl white wrap and the turbo looks proper 8) shame it's stuck down the back of the engine!


----------



## E3 YOB

tricklexxx said:


> V nice seats Frase!, they'll look tip top with the pearl white wrap and the turbo looks proper 8) shame it's stuck down the back of the engine!


Thanks mate, it is getting there. Well it is a shame cos it is a good looking turbo, but it will be sending me reminders that it is there with whistles and shoving me into the seat 

Something is up with my car today. Suspension front drivers side sounds fooked. Have to take the wheel off and see what is going on tomorrow. :x


----------



## tricklexxx

Bugger! Always something eh!

Stripped my front brakes down tonight and gave them a good clean as sick of the bloody squeak!

Has developed a creak now so ARB bushes next... :O


----------



## E3 YOB

I have developed a knock. [smiley=bigcry.gif] If it isn't something obvious it will be one of those; replace everything times for it to be the last thing you replace.


----------



## R80RTT

frakay100 said:


> I have developed a knock. [smiley=bigcry.gif] If it isn't something obvious it will be one of those; replace everything times for it to be the last thing you replace.


Start in reverse


----------



## Charlie

Looking good Francesca, I love the seats and can't get my head around the price!!! I presume that included the runners/mounts? If so they are even more of a bargain and will look great without being over the top.

Can't wait to see it all done

Charlene xx


----------



## E3 YOB

Charlie said:


> Looking good Francesca, I love the seats and can't get my head around the price!!! I presume that included the runners/mounts? If so they are even more of a bargain and will look great without being over the top.
> 
> Can't wait to see it all done
> 
> Charlene xx


Charlene, it included the runners. I will just have to buy some universal mounts for them which are not expensive. I think I will send them my rear seats do them in the same leather, it's that nice. I like the stitching detail on them. It is great to feel like you are robbing a company rather than being robbed for a change. :lol:

Here is the same seat in material:

http://www.sportseats4u.co.uk/brand/cor ... d_437.html

£250 each or £550 each in leather

Seems great that a company will cover them in high quality leather and then sell them to you £100 cheaper than standard material seats :lol: :lol: :lol:

Currently buying the last bits like, braided hose ends, clamps. I bought a 4" filter. It is the most ridiculous filter I have ever seen. I don't think it will fit in the engine bay. There is a limited selection of 4" filters so I got another k&n (not my favourite brand). I thought it was just a different shape but it is twice as long. Might have to do a battery relocation just to fit the filter in :lol:

Makes me laugh every time I look at it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tricklexxx

My my Frase that is a big one! :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

I think I win the biggest filter under the hood competition :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Think my girlfriend will end up using it as a vase tbh


----------



## Charlie

frakay100 said:


> Think my girlfriend will end up using it as a vase tbh


As long as she doesn't end up using it as something else  sorry I couldn't resist 

Charlene


----------



## V6RUL

Ive got the K&N 57i in 4" and its a lot stubbier than the vase.. :lol:
This place maybe able to help..
http://performance-filters.co.uk/kn-57i ... 528052.htm 
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Thanks Steve for the link...

Demon Tweeks have a lot of 4". I wanted a stainless steel Drift one (i hate spending lots of dosh on air filters as they all do the same thing) and when I went to buy it they were out of stock. I think I was being impatient and bought the vase instead.

http://www.demon-tweeks.co.uk/Performan ... ilters/571

They have a good range of sizes

I see now they have the stainless Drift one back in stock! Although I quite like the vase for comedy value :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Charlie said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think my girlfriend will end up using it as a vase tbh
> 
> 
> 
> As long as she doesn't end up using it as something else  sorry I couldn't resist
> 
> Charlene
Click to expand...

Charlene, the amount of time I am spending on the car it might be a good substitute... Although it is a bit on the small side :lol:


----------



## everton5

i find tweeks dear and there only 10 mins down the road frakay the neuspeed got a good sized filter


----------



## E3 YOB

Cheers for that. I find Demon Tweeks good - they deliver stuff quickly and have a bigger range than most.

I won't spend more than £50 on a filter as it is a false economy so that counts neuspeeds out


----------



## everton5

well if u ever need pics of any of there items before u buy will be happy to pop there for u


----------



## E3 YOB

Thanks that's a cool thing!  Might be bad for you though... Temptation everywhere :lol:


----------



## everton5

I really don't mind as gives me an excuse to jump on the bike


----------



## E3 YOB

everton5 said:


> I really don't mind as gives me an excuse to jump on the bike


You mean jump in the TT :?: I'll only let you photograph me stuff if you go in your TT, otherwise it just wouldn't feel right :wink: :lol:


----------



## everton5

Can't get near the Tt bought it for my gf and just mess about with my Evo my main transport


----------



## R80RTT

All gone quiet? Where are we upto? Have you given up lol ? Any news on the Engine? Re the Centre console... I ve received mine back yesterday after being covered... I may have the basics on show at TTOC... With a few mods in the rear and engine bay...


----------



## E3 YOB

Waiting... for Xquisite to give me a date for the suspension, should be any day, but apparently suspension held up at customs. The engine build starts on 22nd July. Wishbone bushes on the drivers side have gone so need to replace all bushes with Polyflex ones.

Just picked up a new dog so centre console on hold until he has settled in.

Stuff is on schedule, just not much 'interesting' stuff to report at the moment. :?


----------



## jamman

What dog you got ugly ?


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> What dog you got ugly ?












He'll eat your Rotties lunch 

Pug, 9 weeks old - He's a funny little character


----------



## jamman

He might have been my babies lunch ....

Lovely dog congrats.

My ex mother in law (think child catcher in Chitty Chitty Bang Bang‏) has one great dogs although suffering from overbreeding big time at the moment but knowing you Im sure you have done all the checks needed and bought from a good breeder.


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> He might have been my babies lunch ....
> 
> Lovely dog congrats.
> 
> My ex mother in law (think child catcher in Chitty Chitty Bang Bang‏) has one great dogs although suffering from overbreeding big time at the moment but knowing you Im sure you have done all the checks needed and bought from a good breeder.


Yeah I got a 5 generation pedigree from a great family in Kent. Did a lot of checks and couldn't have got a more honest breeder. When I was handing over the last payment he came in wearing a dog collar (the godly type) as he had just finished church duties. Now buying a dog off a vicar & breeder, couldn't have asked for more of I had asked the holy man in the sky myself.

Cheers mate, perfect breed for a flat full of car parts


----------



## E3 YOB

Quick update:

My suspension has been waiting to clear customs so fitting has been delayed. Hopefully I can drop the car off tomorrow to have it all fitted, but will have to play it by ear. If there is any further delays in the delivery of the air-ride then it will be fitted after the engine build.

The car is being dropped off for the engine build on the 22nd so only *4 days* now until that kicks off.

Just labelling up the parts now and boxing them ready for Friday!


----------



## Charlie

It's all getting quite exciting now Fran, the calm before the storm, although I hope it will be smooth sailing :lol:

Lovely little dog, they do make some funny snuffly noises and heavy breathing could be funny winding up some female mates on the phone  I also found they have really oily skin and can smell like Satan's socks 

Charlie


----------



## E3 YOB

Charlie said:


> It's all getting quite exciting now Fran, the calm before the storm, although I hope it will be smooth sailing :lol:
> 
> Lovely little dog, they do make some funny snuffly noises and heavy breathing could be funny winding up some female mates on the phone  I also found they have really oily skin and can smell like Satan's socks
> 
> Charlie


He had a bath this weekends and smells nice now...but his toys he has been chewing on smell like satans socks :lol:

Anyway enough of talking about toy dogs we should be discussing manly things like big turbos and BHP. :wink:

Going to finish the centre console off this week. I am doing a test fit today as I am fabricating two gauge seats on the bottom so have to check for clearance. The SPA gauges still haven't arrived yet though and I am waiting to hear back from them when they will arrive (just heard back they were waiting on pressure sensors so should be Thursday I get them). I am making the centre console house these 2 in 1 gauges so I don't fill up all my air vents.


----------



## tricklexxx

Excited for you mate, can't wait to hear all the progress!


----------



## R80RTT

frakay100 said:


> Quick update:
> 
> My suspension has been waiting to clear customs so fitting has been delayed. Hopefully I can drop the car off tomorrow to have it all fitted, but will have to play it by ear. If there is any further delays in the delivery of the air-ride then it will be fitted after the engine build.
> 
> The car is being dropped off for the engine build on the 22nd so only *4 days* now until that kicks off.
> 
> Just labelling up the parts now and boxing them ready for Friday!


I ve got some parts waiting at Heathrow customs... I hope mine push through first lol


----------



## R80RTT

frakay100 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all getting quite exciting now Fran, the calm before the storm, although I hope it will be smooth sailing :lol:
> 
> Lovely little dog, they do make some funny snuffly noises and heavy breathing could be funny winding up some female mates on the phone  I also found they have really oily skin and can smell like Satan's socks
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> He had a bath this weekends and smells nice now...but his toys he has been chewing on smell like satans socks :lol:
> 
> Anyway enough of talking about toy dogs we should be discussing manly things like big turbos and BHP. :wink:
> 
> Going to finish the centre console off this week. I am doing a test fit today as I am fabricating two gauge seats on the bottom so have to check for clearance. The SPA gauges still haven't arrived yet though and I am waiting to hear back from them when they will arrive (just heard back they were waiting on pressure sensors so should be Thursday I get them). I am making the centre console house these 2 in 1 gauges so I don't fill up all my air vents.
Click to expand...

Just flocked my centre console for the Sat Nav for 25.00 quid... Its like Fussy Felt.... And looks ace....


----------



## tricklexxx

^ I was admiring your flocked dash on Sunday mate...


----------



## E3 YOB

Flocking hell get some pics up then you lazy g*t


----------



## Grahamstt

I love flocking


----------



## E3 YOB

Grahamstt said:


> I love flocking


That's cos you are a slut Graham and all of Wirral knows it :lol:

Here's another dirty one who likes a good flocking










Bit of a blue one this one ooh er


----------



## R80RTT

I ve flocked the engine bay, the centre console.. Which just needs fitting, the dash, oh and the full rear seat delete kit...the engine bay looks ace lol i need a sign now... Flock off, dont touch me flock...


----------



## Charlie

R80RTT said:


> I ve flocked the engine bay, the centre console.. Which just needs fitting, the dash, oh and the full rear seat delete kit...the engine bay looks ace lol i need a sign now... Flock off, dont touch me flock...


LOL you need to learn how to post pictures up Richard  and how to spot eight little M4 bolts in an envelope :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:

Bloody hell Fran that blue flocked Porsche?? dash looks horrendous :-(

Charlie


----------



## E3 YOB

Charlie said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ve flocked the engine bay, the centre console.. Which just needs fitting, the dash, oh and the full rear seat delete kit...the engine bay looks ace lol i need a sign now... Flock off, dont touch me flock...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL you need to learn how to post pictures up Richard  and how to spot eight little M4 bolts in an envelope :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Bloody hell Fran that blue flocked Porsche?? dash looks horrendous :-(
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Rich I hope you haven't flocked your engine bay? Why stop there, why don't you to do the whole car? 

Charlie of course you hate the blue flock. Now if it were red, you would be drooling :lol: :lol:


----------



## R80RTT

I like to keep my TT under wraps lol lol I ll try and get some updated pictures for you


----------



## R80RTT

frakay100 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ve flocked the engine bay, the centre console.. Which just needs fitting, the dash, oh and the full rear seat delete kit...the engine bay looks ace lol i need a sign now... Flock off, dont touch me flock...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL you need to learn how to post pictures up Richard  and how to spot eight little M4 bolts in an envelope :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Bloody hell Fran that blue flocked Porsche?? dash looks horrendous :-(
> 
> Charlie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rich I hope you haven't flocked your engine bay? Why stop there, why don't you to do the whole car?
> 
> Charlie of course you hate the blue flock. Now if it were red, you would be drooling :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Yep flocked all the outer trim and the strutt brace... I believe its a first and looks amazing.. Feels good too lol


----------



## Charlie

True Fran very true 

Don't a lot of Indian restaurants have flocked wall paper :lol: :lol: if you like furry things I guess it's great 

Charlie


----------



## E3 YOB

It is especially good when thread, hair, fur gets stuck to it. Gives a great effect


----------



## nate42

R80RTT said:


> Yep flocked all the outer trim and the strutt brace... I believe its a first and looks amazing.. Feels good too lol


  Flocking the engine bay  Is that stuff heat resistant? Flocking looks good on a race cars, but as said we need those pics... so do your own thread just for flockers, tips, tricks, places, equipment and so on


----------



## R80RTT

nate42 said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep flocked all the outer trim and the strutt brace... I believe its a first and looks amazing.. Feels good too lol
> 
> 
> 
> Flocking the engine bay  Is that stuff heat resistant? Flocking looks good on a race cars, but as said we need those pics... so do your own thread just for flockers, tips, tricks, places, equipment and so on
Click to expand...

I ll try and sort some pictures tonight.. I may upload them sometime tomorrow... I ve no issue with heat problems or fire risks at the moment... It was tried and tested on sunday...


----------



## E3 YOB

And here's me thinking you were joking about flocking the engine bay :lol:


----------



## R80RTT

Pictures are ready tomorrow for uploading lol had a login issue today, so will sort in the morning ( tnanks Mr Jamman ) had no issues with heat ... Spoke to the flock boys today, they have done a few cam covers without any issues... Anyone got a cheap bonnet for sale... My seats are next lol


----------



## E3 YOB

Got a bit carried away - Started to smooth off ay rough bits that were on the exhaust manifold. Smoothed any internal joins on the runners and took off the excess lumps on the collector. Then I moved onto smoothly the external joins. Then I decided to give it a polish. The manifold is now looking a bit bling  Thing is, it is going to be heat coated so a complete waste of time polishing it, but I like it none the less 

Before and after coming up....


----------



## V6RUL

Just put it on the mantlepiece and look at it..
Pity its going to be covered, but needs must.
White ceramic stuff looks trick and will surely add another dimension to the wow factor.
Im quite happy with the black ceramic which will let the blingy stuff, bling that little bit more.
Nice job anyway.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

It all fits together nicely and the T3 flange is perfect.

Steve, I am going to get it done in white, it will be a shame when it looks like this&#8230;





































Only a few mm clearance here without a gasket. The Flange gasket will move it up the compressor housing by a couple more mm, but might have a small spacer put in so there is no risk of contact.



















This is more than porn&#8230;.hmm&#8230;.more like Bukkake


----------



## T3RBO

Modern art... very nice


----------



## jamman

Gay :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

Far to gay to go in a cabriolet


----------



## tricklexxx

F**k me Frase that is some SeRiOuS looking kit... Awesome mate! 

Like you said shame it's gonna get hidden... But we'll all know it's there! :evil:


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> Bukkake (YOU DIRTY DIRTY BOY)
> 
> Far too gay to go in a cabriolet


I would find room as a special favour just for you :wink:

It's slightly sad saying it but it does look quite stunning to a petrolhead.


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bukkake (YOU DIRTY DIRTY BOY)
> 
> Far too gay to go in a cabriolet
> 
> 
> 
> I would find room as a special favour just for you :wink:
> 
> It's slightly sad saying it but it does look quite stunning to a petrolhead.
Click to expand...

It's too early for grammer correction. Anything bad spalling b4 9 is okkay

I obviously got my manifold fabricated before I found an engine build company that can do everything in house. JanSpeed have obviously been making exhaust system for donkies years so if I had pinpointed them earlier on I would have has them make the header when the engine was being built. I will have them inspect this one to validate if it is up to the job before it goes in. They are fabricating the rest of the exhaust system so if it doesn't fit, or not up to the job they can fabricate the manifold. That means I need to get rid of my backup JBS manifold, so if anyone has a T25 turbo this might be a sweet upgrade for you.

I do love this style of manifold. Not only because it looks like a menacing squid but it will be fast spooling due to the short runners. Engine build starts tomorrow, 6 months of buying and planning now coming to the end. Exciting to see what this squid can do. :lol:

It should be a very drivable car. I am sacrificing some of the top end numbers to have a lot of power lower down and a fast spool. This should give me more useable power and neck breaking acceleration.


----------



## E3 YOB

tricklexxx said:


> F**k me Frase that is some SeRiOuS looking kit... Awesome mate!
> 
> Like you said shame it's gonna get hidden... But we'll all know it's there! :evil:


haha you'll be able to hear this spool in Leicester :lol: :lol: It certainly looks like it is going to be kicking out some power.


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> It's too early for grammar correction. Anything bad spalling b4 9 is okkay
> 
> I didn't get in until 4 this morning so no excuse headmaster's office now..
> 
> I am sacrificing some of the top end numbers to have a lot of power lower down and a fast spool. This should give me more useable power and neck breaking acceleration.
> 
> "Less is More" :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's too early for grammer correction. Anything bad spalling b4 9 is okkay
> 
> I didn't get in until 4 this morning so no excuse headmaster's office now..
> 
> I am sacrificing some of the top end numbers to have a lot of power lower down and a fast spool. This should give me more useable power and neck breaking acceleration.
> 
> "Less is More" :wink:
Click to expand...

It will still be big numbers though, just didn't want a big lump at the end and nothing at the beginning.

BTW I was up near your way when Glade festival was on. I passed through Kings Lynn. Do you live in Gaywood or is it Gayton?

Have my ticket for next June, so if you are about i'll drop in to see your gay car


----------



## E3 YOB

Checking fitments.. this engine building larks a piece of pee. Soon I'll be boring the block on the dining table.


----------



## R80RTT

Lets get it all Flockeddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Isn't the maf housing supposed to be a certain distance (min 12") away from the turbo inlet? :wink:

also if like me your running the housing without air straighteners you'll find the maf will also start to bend... (as it too is getting sucked into the turbo) so would say further away is also safer from that point of view....

correct me if i'm wrong but i'm pretty sure it's recommended to be further away..


----------



## E3 YOB

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Isn't the maf housing supposed to be a certain distance (min 12") away from the turbo inlet? :wink:
> 
> also if like me your running the housing without air straighteners you'll find the maf will also start to bend... (as it too is getting sucked into the turbo) so would say further away is also safer from that point of view....
> 
> correct me if i'm wrong but i'm pretty sure it's recommended to be further away..


haha There is a TIP to be fabricated yet  This is not how it is being set up 

This is just attached to check the dimensions of the maf against the inlet. The silicone will be cut in two bits for either side of the maf. The TIP will be fabricated out of aluminium. I think it would be pretty impossible to run a filter in this position anyway.

You're not wrong Tony, just thinking too much


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


>


Oi Frase you neglecting your doggie already I just seen what that lump is sitting on..

I picture a poor little pug in the corner shivvvvering


----------



## E3 YOB

Unfortunately he died. I needed some fur to cover my engine bay panels and strut brace in


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> Unfortunately he died. I needed some fur to cover my engine bay panels and strut brace in


Hope he pisses in your bedroom :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately he died. I needed some fur to cover my engine bay panels and strut brace in
> 
> 
> 
> Hope he pisses in your bedroom :lol:
Click to expand...

He has done that, and everywhere else. The only place he hasn't pissed in is the bathroom


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately he died. I needed some fur to cover my engine bay panels and strut brace in
> 
> 
> 
> Hope he pisses in your bedroom :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done that, and everywhere else. The only place he hasn't pissed in is the bathroom
Click to expand...

GOOD BOY :lol: :lol:


----------



## a13xbb

Looking good!! Its been said before but its amazing how you find so much time to put into your car!! I know your going for air ride suspension but what is it currently running?


----------



## E3 YOB

a13xbb said:


> Looking good!! Its been said before but its amazing how you find so much time to put into your car!! I know your going for air ride suspension but what is it currently running?


Currently it has FK Highsport coilovers. They are pretty good. The air-ride is going to have to go on after the build unfortunately as it was delayed coming through customs. That said, it isn't really a bad thing as JanSpeed will be replacing the bushes with Proflex bushes, so least then when it goes to have air suspension fitted it wil be nice and tight.

Now I just want to get it done. I know exactly where I want my car to be and am the type of person who will not stop until I have done what I intended. Once it is done I will give it a rest and start doing stuff with my girlfriend again


----------



## Mondo

frakay100 said:


> ...There is a TIP to be fabricated yet... The TIP will be fabricated out of aluminium...


I thought that looked like a MOFO, but in the wrong place. It is, it is, but it wont' be. I geddit.

Forgive me if you've said already somewhere in this 61-and-counting-page essay, but where are you getting the alu' TIP from? Would be interested in where from/how much/etc.


----------



## E3 YOB

Mondo said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...There is a TIP to be fabricated yet... The TIP will be fabricated out of aluminium...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that looked like a MOFO, but in the wrong place. It is, it is, but it wont' be. I geddit.
> 
> Forgive me if you've said already somewhere in this 61-and-counting-page essay, but where are you getting the alu' TIP from? Would be interested in where from/how much/etc.
Click to expand...

The TIP is custom made by JanSpeed who are doing my engine.

They are fabricating when the engine is stripped in the bay.

Downpipe
Sports Cat
TIP

I would have had them make my manifold too but it took a while to locate a place that has such comprehensive facilities. :?

The TIP is for a 4" inlet so won't be suitable for standard TTs. Even the position of the turbo will be different due to the manifold so they won't be able to fabricate you one using mine as the template.

They of course could make you one, but I expect you would have to take your car down there for them to make it.


----------



## R80RTT

frakay100 said:


> Unfortunately he died. I needed some fur to cover my engine bay panels and strut brace in


Brilliant........ You ll be copying me soon enough

I know looking for more places to flock the flock .... Maybe the centre console ..... Subframes lol ... Or maybe Roonies head lol


----------



## E3 YOB

lol Roonies head :lol: :lol: :lol:

Looks like you got there already.. £30k to flock his head wasn't it? that's how you have afforded such a nice car


----------



## E3 YOB

Mondo

The cost of the TIP is estimated on my build at £100-200 depending how long it takes them


----------



## Charlie

All looking good Fran, I can't wait to see the finished article.

Power wise I think you are doing the right thing, I would much rather have a car that makes me laugh uncontrollably through the vivid nature of its acceleration, than be able to tell "the boys" it puts out 500bhp.

Obviously both would be sweet 

Charlie


----------



## Mondo

Cheers, Frak'. Something for me to look into if I ever want to junk the standard Forge one I have.


----------



## E3 YOB

Charlie said:


> All looking good Fran, I can't wait to see the finished article.
> 
> Power wise I think you are doing the right thing, I would much rather have a car that makes me laugh uncontrollably through the vivid nature of its acceleration, than be able to tell "the boys" it puts out 500bhp.
> 
> Obviously both would be sweet
> 
> Charlie


I am pretty interested in how it performs. Seeing that I have built the car for my environment I have done a few things differently. Obviously not going the 'kit' route for one makes it a less tried and tested. The turbo essentially equated to a GT35 in power yet the spool time is a GT30 so it has more than enough power for high figures, raising the compression makes this spool quicker than your average Big Turbo TT 8.5:1 build and running a .63 housing will enable it to spool faster at the cost of some high numbers.

But then the question is how high can I get the numbers? As the compression is raised to 9.5:1 I can essentially get more power at lower boost. The ultimate figures will come down to how much boost can be run. The real exciting part is if I can limit the risk of detonation (the chosen intercooler will certainly help and high RON fuel these days is not far off race RON) then the car potentially can run very high BHP and have a quick spool and have no risk of detonation.

I am expecting the car to be really drivable. I have not changed the cams as I didn't want it to be lumpy and if all goes well the power should be delivered well on and off boost.

This is what I expect for my spec, if that is the case then we'll have to wait and see   [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## E3 YOB

Mondo said:


> Cheers, Frak'. Something for me to look into if I ever want to junk the standard Forge one I have.


I think the one James (jamman) has got is pretty nice - Kinda half way between. Think he rates it too


----------



## V6RUL

8) all good stuff.
Im of to Holland in October and may well have to pass through for a coffee and see ya baby.
Steve


----------



## R80RTT

frakay100 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, Frak'. Something for me to look into if I ever want to junk the standard Forge one I have.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the one James (jamman) has got is pretty nice - Kinda half way between. Think he rates it too
Click to expand...

Is this the cold air valve.?


----------



## jamman

R80RTT said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, Frak'. Something for me to look into if I ever want to junk the standard Forge one I have.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the one James (jamman) has got is pretty nice - Kinda half way between. Think he rates it too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this the cold air valve.?
Click to expand...

Jesus Rich catchup we are talking about my H&G TIP you ripped jeans banjo playing "all my family know each other a bit toooo well" munt pig xx


----------



## R80RTT

Lol lol lol lol I ll say anything to get a reaction like that from you


----------



## jamman

Always there to please you matey ok some of us have to work, see you later peeps x


----------



## Matt B

Coming together well. I need pics of the car in bits now


----------



## E3 YOB

All listed, labelled and boxed ready to go.

This is what I am taking tomorrow to the builders.

1	Genesis Injectors 750cc	
2	Injector Adapters	
3	034 Fuel Rail	
4	Pro Street Manifold	
5	Stage 3+ clutch and flywheel	
6	SEM Inlet Manifold	
7	Intercooler Clips	
8	Pro Alloy Intercooler Body	
9	Intercooler connectors & Hoses 70mm	
10	Precision Ceramic BB Turbo	
11	Turbo outlet hose to charge pipe	
12	RS4 MAF housing	
13	44mm V-band wastegate 
14	Silicone MAF Intake hose with clamps	
15	Silicone hose for DV relocation to intercooler	
16	Anodised gold rocker cover bolts	
17	Fuel/oil Line Connectors various anodised	
18	Cable wrap	
19	Denso Iridium Spark Plugs	
20	Red coil Packs	
21	42 Draft Design Vaccuum Manifold	
22	ARP Head Bolts & Studs	
23	ARP Crank Bolt	
24	BOSCH "044" fuel pump	
25	SINGLE 044 SURGE TANK, TUBE	
26	Surge Tank Ends	
27	Surge Tank mounting brackets	
28	DV Various Spring colours	
29	Coated Stroker JE Pistons 9.5:1 CR	
30	Calico Coated Bearings	
31	Integrated Engineering Rods	
32	R32 Throttle Body	
33	High quality finish braided fuel lines 
34	Lesser quality finish braided fuel lines	
35	Black soft braided hose ends	
36	White Vaccuum Lines 3mm	
37	Big Bore Gasket	
38	VAG Gasket Kit	
39	Earl's 25 row oil cooler	
40	Earl's Oil cooler fittings	
41	Earl's Sandwich Plate	
42	Downpipe Gasket / T3 Gasket	
43	Oil cooler plugs	
44	Powerflex F wishbone rear bushes	
45	Powerflex F wishbone front bushes	
46	Powerflex R wishbone Front bushes	
47	Powerflex Rear Inner arm	
48	Powerflex Rear ARB bushes	
49	Powerflex Frontr ARB bushes	
50	Fuelab High flow 10 Micron pre injector (gold)	
51	Fuelab Fuel Regulator (gold)	
52	Torques 100 Micron pre Fuel pump filter (blue)	
53	Clutch Pedal	
54	Turbo oil Line filter hi flow filter (gold)	
55	Cusco Catch Can	
56	SEM T outlets & inlet spacer	
57	2.0LTR TFSI CRANK	
58	06A Gear end

The intercooler is boxed separately










he he Matt, it won't be long before you see the car in bits


----------



## V6RUL

Thats a few quids worth of bits there..just hope you lock all your windows tonight as that jaman is looking for more power..
Steve


----------



## tricklexxx

You forgot the figures Frase! lol dread to think what you've spent mate... :O


----------



## E3 YOB

tricklexxx said:


> You forgot the figures Frase! lol dread to think what you've spent mate... :O


Ignorance is bliss on this one. :lol: I have no idea how much I have spent to date but it is fairly obscene already without these parts. Seeing that I have bought two set of wheels, 2 sets of brakes and now 2 sets of suspension, that comes to £10k on its own


----------



## E3 YOB

V6RUL said:


> Thats a few quids worth of bits there..just hope you lock all your windows tonight as that jaman is looking for more power..
> Steve


haha, it's alright he'll be at work right now slaving away unaware of the treasures


----------



## E3 YOB

A few things haven't arrived, but not critical - Namely the SPA gauges, they have been delayed for some time now - These are £600 for two gauges, but you actually get 4 so works out not looking over the top.

Also waiting on a new air filter as my comedy k&n is just too big


----------



## R80RTT

frakay100 said:


> tricklexxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the figures Frase! lol dread to think what you've spent mate... :O
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorance is bliss on this one. :lol: I have no idea how much I have spent to date but it is fairly obscene already without these parts. Seeing that I have bought two set of wheels, 2 sets of brakes and now 2 sets of suspension, that comes to £10k on its own
Click to expand...

Lol lol And I thought I was mad.......


----------



## E3 YOB

R80RTT said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tricklexxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the figures Frase! lol dread to think what you've spent mate... :O
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorance is bliss on this one. :lol: I have no idea how much I have spent to date but it is fairly obscene already without these parts. Seeing that I have bought two set of wheels, 2 sets of brakes and now 2 sets of suspension, that comes to £10k on its own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol lol And I thought I was mad.......
Click to expand...

Rich you are quite mad. Flocking mad


----------



## V6RUL

R80RTT said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tricklexxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the figures Frase! lol dread to think what you've spent mate... :O
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorance is bliss on this one. :lol: I have no idea how much I have spent to date but it is fairly obscene already without these parts. Seeing that I have bought two set of wheels, 2 sets of brakes and now 2 sets of suspension, that comes to £10k on its own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol lol And I thought I was mad.......
Click to expand...

I can sympathise Frase..i cant think about the numbers as i won't be able to sleep.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

> I can sympathise Frase..i cant think about the numbers as i won't be able to sleep.
> Steve


Drop in the ocean to what I have lost on the stock market this year [smiley=bigcry.gif] Least with the car I have something to show for it at the end of the big loss  (i'm not really smiling when I said that)


----------



## R80RTT

Make Sure theres no oil slick mod in that box :roll:


----------



## E3 YOB

R80RTT said:


> Make Sure theres no oil slick mod in that box :roll:


No I have left that one on the shelf  I hope


----------



## V6RUL

yep, ive put my one back on the shelf too.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

V6RUL said:


> yep, ive put my one back on the shelf too.. :roll:
> Steve


Haha I was going to say, no Steve had the last one of those... But then I thought I would be signing my fate to them releasing a new updated version just for me to trial :lol:


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> yep, ive put my one back on the shelf too.. :roll:
> Steve


Don't bite Steve you'll only encourage them more you know what they are like :lol: :lol:

Must admit I am waiting for an update on your build along the lines of having an engine rebuild/rebore/skim just so I can see all the BT boys say/crow "TOLD YOU SO WHY DIDN'T YOU LISTEN IN THE FIRST PLACE"

Might as well get it over with :wink:


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> Least with the car I have something to show for it at the end of the big loss  (i'm not really smiling when I said that)


You should smiling mate I don't think many people builds have been this hands on.

I think it might turn out to be a bit special :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep, ive put my one back on the shelf too.. :roll:
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bite Steve you'll only encourage them more you know what they are like :lol: :lol:
> 
> Must admit I am waiting for an update on your build along the lines of having an engine rebuild/rebore/skim just so I can see all the BT boys say/crow "TOLD YOU SO WHY DIDN'T YOU LISTEN IN THE FIRST PLACE"
> 
> Might as well get it over with :wink:
Click to expand...

Im too shy!!
But do you think i should spill on whats really been happening ??
Steve


----------



## jamman

Well not on this thread no but I may have given you a little nudge on your own thread :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Least with the car I have something to show for it at the end of the big loss  (i'm not really smiling when I said that)
> 
> 
> 
> You should smiling mate I don't think many people builds have been this hands on.
> 
> I think it might turn out to be a bit special :wink:
Click to expand...

Why thank you good sir!

Hope so otherwise I should have bought a 911 after all :lol:


----------



## T3RBO

Exciting stuff


----------



## R80RTT

T3RBO said:


> Exciting stuff


As soon as the hyper drive goes in ......... :roll:


----------



## T3RBO

I was referring to the now tidy flat :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

:lol:

you can almost hear the echo..echo..echo.. :roll:


----------



## E3 YOB

The traffic was bad so I didn't get down to JanSpeed until 4:30pm. In which time the exhaust manufacturing had come to an end so I was free to look around. The place is massive and impressive

First a quick video of me driving up to the frontage, not noticing speedbumps :roll: and clattering everything in the car.






You can see the 4wd rolling road on the right as I drive in

And here it is below










The place is vast. They have WRC next door so JanSpeed and WRC work together. These are the cars of James Kay. Don't know who he is but I am sure he is good. :roll: The grey one on the right they don't know what to do with as the touring car regs have changed apparently rendering is out of the running.










This is the area I left my car, in good company










This is the engine build shop. There was an M5 engine being built and an old jag straight 6 engine. All meticulously set out and pristine, just what we like to see.










Before any work is done they like to clean the engines up, taking around 3 days to complete the job properly. This is a 20 year old BMW rocker cover. It looked brand new.










This customer reduced his lotus elise to a 1.4 running 150bhp so he could drop down into the smaller engine class to be more competitive. It was currently going through a mapping, looked like a fun car.










Just missed out on a twin turbo Evo 10 being on this rig. Testing OEM exhaust designs, apparently everything was glowing red hot










Big dyno rig. I would be lying if said I understood everything that was said by John.










Some of the mind boggling array of machinery used to fabricate exhausts. This was part of a pretty large workshop, I would say the size of a football field give or take.










I think I am allowed to say that they have been doing a lot of work for Lotus










This is a crash test Lotus Avora. This is being used for prototyping on the engine and the rear of the car.










There was writing on the front of the car stating that this was the damage to the strut at a 25mph collision. Have to say that is pretty impressive. These chassis are pretty tough.










Have never seen the chassis so was interesting at looking how the aluminium is bonded.










Some big milling machines, old and new










This is where my crank will be balanced to a tiny tolerance.










The biggest drill I have ever seen :lol:










Anyway I think the car is in capable hands and John at JanSpeed is a great guy and I am super happy they are doing the engine build. The engine builder himself has been at JanSpeed over 40 years.


----------



## Grahamstt

Fantastic Frase - I've always wanted to go to Janspeed they're one of the motorsport pioneers and have always been at the top of whatever they do

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> First a quick video of me driving up to the frontage, not noticing speedbumps :roll: and clattering everything in the car.


Very exciting video right up there with Blade Runner :wink:

The fact you didn't see the speed bump does not bode well for your car with the kit on it :lol: :lol:

Great pics good luck with it looks like they know what they are doing (a bit more than just stereos at least) :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> Very exciting video right up there with Blade Runner :wink:


Holding out for the directors cut eh James. I bet you can't wait see me go over a dip in the road with some crockery in the car.

Actually I just wanted to do that so you can get an idea of the size of the place, not to show off my extremely good production, interesting narrative. Personally I rate it higher than Blade Runner, Apocalypse Now and Schindler's list; lightweights in comparison :lol:


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very exciting video right up there with Blade Runner :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Holding out for the directors cut eh James. I bet you can't wait see me go over a dip in the road with some crockery in the car.
> 
> Actually I just wanted to do that so you can get an idea of the size of the place, not to show off my extremely good production, interesting narrative. Personally I rate it higher than Blade Runner, Apocalypse Now and Schindler's list; lightweights in comparison :lol:
Click to expand...

Just watching Blade Runner now (D.Cut) I like it don't love it though, Schindler's list well that's just flawless every school child should watch it and learn the reasons behind what happened (listen to me getting all deep)

Goodnight mate (do you miss your manifold on the table) ? :wink: :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Yep don't know what I will use the dining table for now  Denisa asked what I will do now, I said I am going to build a boat :lol:


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> Yep don't know what I will use the dining table for now  Denisa asked what I will do now, I said I am going to build a boat :lol:


No you want to start a helicoptor doing one at the moment great fun :lol: :lol:

I got three biggest being a 1.5 mtr Raptor 90 geeky hell yes but sooo much fun

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nk84i4Kq ... re=related


----------



## E3 YOB

Does it not fly straight? :lol: :? I really wanted him to crash it


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> Does it not fly straight? :lol: :? I really wanted him to crash it


Yes but they are 3d stunt helicoptors and yes they all crash in the end :lol:


----------



## R80RTT

jamman said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First a quick video of me driving up to the frontage, not noticing speedbumps :roll: and clattering everything in the car.
> 
> 
> 
> Very exciting video right up there with Blade Runner :wink:
> 
> The fact you didn't see the speed bump does not bode well for your car with the kit on it :lol: :lol:
> 
> Great pics good luck with it looks like they know what they are doing (a bit more than just stereos at least) :wink:
Click to expand...

Was that a dig Janice.........?????????? :lol:


----------



## R80RTT

After my predictions on Janice..... This build is looking more than just interesting? Will it be ready by next week? Lol


----------



## bigsyd

Looks like a very well setup company, in my ignorance from many years ago I remember the name janspeed and it was the exhaust to have. I did not know they did engine work and find it strange that nobody else has been there as it looks a very professional setup
Will they designe and supply and fit a BT conversion for the TT


----------



## R80RTT

bigsyd said:


> Looks like a very well setup company, in my ignorance from many years ago I remember the name janspeed and it was the exhaust to have. I did not know they did engine work and find it strange that nobody else has been there as it looks a very professional setup
> Will they designe and supply and fit a BT conversion for the TT


I had one one my XR3I... Maybe thats the power he is after? What was that company called you told me about on Sunday? prestige something?


----------



## E3 YOB

bigsyd said:


> Looks like a very well setup company, in my ignorance from many years ago I remember the name janspeed and it was the exhaust to have. I did not know they did engine work and find it strange that nobody else has been there as it looks a very professional setup
> Will they designe and supply and fit a BT conversion for the TT


Syd

I forgot all about them tbh. When I built my mini many years ago I wanted to put a Janspeed exhaust on it as they were well known in the mini circles. Ultimately I was poor and it was just enough to keep the mini on the road, but I used to browse over mini mag where you would catch some of their setups.

I have been searching for some time for a place that could do everything in house. Most places can do the engines, but not the pipework, or can do exhausts but not the engine. Most people don't realise that Janspeed do a lot of engine work so am really pleased that is can be done under one roof with a company that has such a long history in commercial development and rallysport. They just crossed my mind when I was searching the web and I thought to have a look if they were still about and gave them a call.

I will ask them if they would consider doing a packaged BT conversion. If mine goes well it could be a prototype. They could complete a full tubular BT conversion and be the only company in the south doing so :idea: And I suspect a lot cheaper and reliable than the company that shall not be mentioned.


----------



## bigsyd

frakay100 said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a very well setup company, in my ignorance from many years ago I remember the name janspeed and it was the exhaust to have. I did not know they did engine work and find it strange that nobody else has been there as it looks a very professional setup
> Will they designe and supply and fit a BT conversion for the TT
> 
> 
> 
> Syd
> 
> I forgot all about them tbh. When I built my mini many years ago I wanted to put a Janspeed exhaust on it as they were well known in the mini circles. Ultimately I was poor and it was just enough to keep the mini on the road, but I used to browse over mini mag where you would catch some of their setups.
> 
> I have been searching for some time for a place that could do everything in house. Most places can do the engines, but not the pipework, or can do exhausts but not the engine. Most people don't realise that Janspeed do a lot of engine work so am really pleased that is can be done under one roof with a company that has such a long history in commercial development and rallysport. They just crossed my mind when I was searching the web and I thought to have a look if they were still about and gave them a call.
> 
> I will ask them if they would consider doing a packaged BT conversion. If mine goes well it could be a prototype. They could complete a full tubular BT conversion and be the only company in the south doing so :idea: And I suspect a lot cheaper and reliable than the company that shall not be mentioned.
Click to expand...

well done m8, it looks like you will be in very good hands, if they could make better exhaust manifolds for the mk1 i reckon a few on here would have one


----------



## E3 YOB

Crap I miss my car already :x [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## T3RBO

Very impressive set up there


----------



## R80RTT

frakay100 said:


> Crap I miss my car already :x [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Lol your bored now... With all weekend free... Get on ebay lol


----------



## E3 YOB

Set myself a task to find a run around for a few weeks. Given myself a budget of £1000 :lol: :lol:

You can actually get some decent cars for £1000 I am finding


----------



## Matt B

A few yrs ago when my missus was learning to drive we bought a renault for 900 quid. We had it for two yrs and didnt spend a penny on it apart from fuel. when she could drive and we bought the xc90 we let him have it for about 400 quid and in three yrs it has passed its MOT every time with no money spent :lol: :lol:

And thats a renault.

go retro and bag a gt turbo lol


----------



## E3 YOB

I am looking at something really lazy. An old Jag or V8 7 series.

Something that has no stress on the engine and is like sitting on the couch at home :lol:

Matt you have a pm


----------



## S16LAD

Loving this thread, just needs a fast-forward button! (impressed with your speed Frase, but I'm too impatient to see this finished) 

Si


----------



## E3 YOB

S16LAD said:


> Loving this thread, just needs a fast-forward button! (impressed with your speed Frase, but I'm too impatient to see this finished)
> 
> Si


Si these are going to be the longest weeks of my life. If I had a FF button I would use it too. Already missing the car and just want them to be done already  I was particularly anal is listing and labelling every part, adding notes to where I want them positioned and any other things to know about the car. This way hopefully there will be no time wasted with them sifting through the bits trying to work out what I want doing with them.

I have done what I can so with the will of the gods we will finish early.

I have to give Regal a weeks notice before I take the car down there. Either it will be trailered or I can try driving it there  Will be very confused with the existing map in place but theoretically it will drive ok.

It will be run-in on the rolling road so its possible Janspeed will do a few tweaks just to make sure it is fuelling ok.

I feel like I have lost a loved one at the moment so am willing the weeks away :lol: How sad :lol: :lol:


----------



## S16LAD

Fingers crossed for a quick return buddy. Must be time for another holiday then eh?! :wink:


----------



## R80RTT

You ll find someone will be on sick monday, so they wont start the car until next week.... Lol


----------



## E3 YOB

There are bits I can get on with like some more carbon skinning :wink:


----------



## Grahamstt

I've just bought a Nissan Almera sport plus 51 plate, I beat him down from 750 to £580 and it's not a bad driver at all,

It was to replace the TT when I took it off the road for a few weeks to work on it so it was going to be neglected and disposed of but I've found its too good for that now. So there are cheap bargains out there if you look.

How long do they forecast for the work Frase

Graham


----------



## E3 YOB

4-5 weeks which isn't so long. Also another reason to get a jalopy is Denisa won't want to go near the car when it is finished so I need to get something more sedate.

Insurance is a joke. Not being able to insure 2 cars using your no claims. I am just getting stupid quotes on cars that I have said are worthless. I have said to them if anything happens to the car you don't have to pay me anything, the car is worth £0.

As you have to insure a second car starting with again with 0 no claims and having an expensive insurance postcode the quotes are laughable.

Insurance is now a joke these days.

Sounds like a great buy £580  My criteria has been either a v6 or v8 but on zero no claims it is pricey, even for an old banger.


----------



## ian222

For a moment i thought as you are a London lad you were going to Sanspeed now they by all accounts are not good. Got a bit worried for a minute.


----------



## E3 YOB

I mean, who wouldn't with packages like this? :?


----------



## ian222

Lol, yeah exactly.


----------



## Grahamstt

when we loan cars out the customer transfers their own ins over to the loan car with a cover note. As long as your car is being worked on they know it's off the road and you're only using the ins that you've already paid for

There will be an admin charge but only £10ish

Try that, if they wont let you transfer it to another car you own put it in the wifes name


----------



## E3 YOB

Nothing to report on the car, no pictures of the engine in bits yet.

It's been a rough week going cold turkey.

Anyway the best I can do is a picture with some late deliveries [smiley=zzz.gif]

A small dog.
ECS Dog Bone
Draft Design 02 sensor spacer
OMP aluminium seat mounting brackets
And a Pipecross 4" filter to replace my comedy K&N
Aluminium Oil Cap and Fluid Cap

Hopefully next week I can get some pictures and an update on the build.










Word


----------



## R80RTT

They have nt even started.... Told you


----------



## jamman

Dog's cool


----------



## E3 YOB

R80RTT said:


> They have nt even started.... Told you


They have - They put it on the rollers first. John is on holiday so I should be able to get an update on Monday.


----------



## T3RBO

Tiny air filter :lol:


----------



## tricklexxx

Dog don't seem too interested in the bone? :lol:


----------



## jamman




----------



## E3 YOB

T3RBO said:


> Tiny air filter :lol:


 :lol: :lol: haha - Man of extreme's



tricklexxx said:


> Dog doesn't seem interested in the bone? :lol:


 :lol: :lol:



jamman said:


>


He was checking the quality - If he feels it is a bad mod he will p*ss on it


----------



## techfreak

Fran could you do this thread again when its complete in timelapse


----------



## E3 YOB

techfreak said:


> Fran could you do this thread again when its complete in timelapse


Yes you mean take out all the comments? sure


----------



## techfreak

frakay100 said:


> techfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fran could you do this thread again when its complete in timelapse
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you mean take out all the comments? sure
Click to expand...

Yes please.
I do like the waffling and the banter but seeing as this has got so busy it makes it long to navigate.
when i just want to read/look at the build step by step it gets difficult.
Thank you mi lady


----------



## AwesomeJohn

I see the puppy is taking a great interest in your new Dog Bone mount! Don't think it'll be tasty enough for it though. :lol:

Glad it got there when i thought it would.


----------



## E3 YOB

AwesomeJohn said:


> I see the puppy is taking a great interest in your new Dog Bone mount! Don't think it'll be tasty enough for it though. :lol:
> 
> Glad it got there when I thought it would.


John it's an attractive looking Dog bone so he must be ill or something 

I am going to make my way to Janspeed this week I think with my camera. Need a fix.
It has been a long week and I need to get in their way a bit. Maybe i'll offer to help out the engine builder as his apprentice.


----------



## R80RTT

What was the figures on the power run this week. A great weeks work.. I ve decided to kill myself with a twelve month build.


----------



## Bikerz

Where are you fitting a 25 row oil cooler? Mocal 330mm (larger length one)?

Edit - Just read page 42. I think your be lucky getting it in wing. I thourght I would get a 19 row in their but have been told Im pushing it


----------



## E3 YOB

Bikerz said:


> Where are you fitting a 25 row oil cooler? Mocal 330mm (larger length one)?
> 
> Edit - Just read page 42. I think your be lucky getting it in wing. I thourght I would get a 19 row in their but have been told Im pushing it


It isn't a Mocal, its and Earl's and will fit no problem on front passenger side. It isn't that wide... 210mm.
http://www.earls.co.uk/earls/coolers/tempacure.html


----------



## Bikerz

frakay100 said:


> Heavy wheels? :lol:
> 
> I like some of your comments Mat, they do make me chuckle. Most people always have an opinion based on mere assumption. Yet don't pass comment from experience. People comment on the profile of tyres being low and will ruin the ride etc. Of course 911s go around with tractor tyres and Ferrari have monster truck profile.
> 
> Let's be realistic here. The car is going to be pushing out 4-500bhp+ and a wheel weight increase over what, my 19s? Is not really going to make much difference. (if indeed they are heavier, I think I might weigh them tomorrow)
> 
> The car is being spec'd for performance yes, yet I am not selling my other wheels, I guess I have the luxury of being able to swap when I want to run more tread. The car is designed for aesthetics as well as power. Wheels can easily be swapped around yet engine builds can't.
> 
> I know the weight might factor on your car though but I should have the extra power to compensate


And your not worried about corner or ride then? Theres far far far far more to it then overall weight. It will effect how can handles greatly, even caster and toe through corners will alter in different ways with those huge things! Can you not get 18's over the 360's?

You relate this to Porches etc... They run 18's on their performance cars (ok some optional 19's) but they have suspension setup for this, far lighter wheels (Some models are central mounting), you will also notice they all run these size wheels so they can fit brakes not for looks, their brakes are right up against teh rim, I.e. Using smallest wheel they can.

I can see your going for looks mate but if you drop a set of volks 18" on her with R888's you will swear your driving a different car!


----------



## Bikerz

frakay100 said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you fitting a 25 row oil cooler? Mocal 330mm (larger length one)?
> 
> Edit - Just read page 42. I think your be lucky getting it in wing. I thourght I would get a 19 row in their but have been told Im pushing it
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't a Mocal, its and Earl's and will fit no problem on front passenger side. It isn't that wide... 210mm.
> http://www.earls.co.uk/earls/coolers/tempacure.html
Click to expand...

Cheers buddy!


----------



## Bikerz

V6RUL said:


> If..if a wheel is a little heavier than light racers but your running big power a small weight increase is going to mean nadda.
> 
> Steve


 :roll: 
:lol: 
:lol: 
:lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Bikerz said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heavy wheels? :lol:
> 
> I like some of your comments Mat, they do make me chuckle. Most people always have an opinion based on mere assumption. Yet don't pass comment from experience. People comment on the profile of tyres being low and will ruin the ride etc. Of course 911s go around with tractor tyres and Ferrari have monster truck profile.
> 
> Let's be realistic here. The car is going to be pushing out 4-500bhp+ and a wheel weight increase over what, my 19s? Is not really going to make much difference. (if indeed they are heavier, I think I might weigh them tomorrow)
> 
> The car is being spec'd for performance yes, yet I am not selling my other wheels, I guess I have the luxury of being able to swap when I want to run more tread. The car is designed for aesthetics as well as power. Wheels can easily be swapped around yet engine builds can't.
> 
> I know the weight might factor on your car though but I should have the extra power to compensate
> 
> 
> 
> And your not worried about corner or ride then? Theres far far far far more to it then overall weight. It will effect how can handles greatly, even caster and toe through corners will alter in different ways with those huge things! Can you not get 18's over the 360's?
> 
> You relate this to Porches etc... They run 18's on their performance cars (ok some optional 19's) but they have suspension setup for this, far lighter wheels (Some models are central mounting), you will also notice they all run these size wheels so they can fit brakes not for looks, their brakes are right up against teh rim, I.e. Using smallest wheel they can.
> 
> I can see your going for looks mate but if you drop a set of volks 18" on her with R888's you will swear your driving a different car!
Click to expand...

I won't disagree with you but I live in London. If the car was built for track I would not be adding air ride either. The day it goes to the track is the day that I add some lighter wheels.


----------



## Bikerz

tony_rigby_uk
May i just remind you mattB runs the 400BHP backdraft kit with 8.5 pistons and rods and a 2.0l stroker lump.... so isn't short of power.... also with a AEM water kit and AEM boost controller.. all spidered in with revo stage 3 software...
The car in his signiture is his previous TT which is for sale / sold.... so wouldn't want to call someone out on speed until you check there HP... ya never know... they may wee all over you.... and at this time... THEY WILL (your big turbo isn't on yet!!)[/quote said:


> Matt's on a 1.9 mate, not stroked.


----------



## Bikerz

frakay100 said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heavy wheels? :lol:
> 
> I like some of your comments Mat, they do make me chuckle. Most people always have an opinion based on mere assumption. Yet don't pass comment from experience. People comment on the profile of tyres being low and will ruin the ride etc. Of course 911s go around with tractor tyres and Ferrari have monster truck profile.
> 
> Let's be realistic here. The car is going to be pushing out 4-500bhp+ and a wheel weight increase over what, my 19s? Is not really going to make much difference. (if indeed they are heavier, I think I might weigh them tomorrow)
> 
> The car is being spec'd for performance yes, yet I am not selling my other wheels, I guess I have the luxury of being able to swap when I want to run more tread. The car is designed for aesthetics as well as power. Wheels can easily be swapped around yet engine builds can't.
> 
> I know the weight might factor on your car though but I should have the extra power to compensate
> 
> 
> 
> And your not worried about corner or ride then? Theres far far far far more to it then overall weight. It will effect how can handles greatly, even caster and toe through corners will alter in different ways with those huge things! Can you not get 18's over the 360's?
> 
> You relate this to Porches etc... They run 18's on their performance cars (ok some optional 19's) but they have suspension setup for this, far lighter wheels (Some models are central mounting), you will also notice they all run these size wheels so they can fit brakes not for looks, their brakes are right up against teh rim, I.e. Using smallest wheel they can.
> 
> I can see your going for looks mate but if you drop a set of volks 18" on her with R888's you will swear your driving a different car!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won't disagree with you but I live in London. If the car was built for track I would not be adding air ride either. The day it goes to the track is the day that I add some lighter wheels.
Click to expand...

With me around mate, it wont take long for me to get the child out in you :wink: Im working on the 2 Steve's too :lol: 
Air ride too. I will have to reseve judgement till I see this (Or rather see how wel it goes), looking forward to it.


----------



## Bikerz

T3RBO said:


> The bar is mainly aesthetical so harnesses need to bolt to rear floor.


NO! You need to minimism angle of harnesses! They should be 90 degrees to seats hence should be mounted off a cage like most of mounted as far back as possible.

Avoid mounting low down, very dangerous!


----------



## V6RUL

Hey Sheldon..get your own build thread going and stop parasiting for ideas and tips.
I wont be going on track with you..ever..unless its in Germany and begins with N.. esp with my heavy wheels that will never get round a corner.. :lol:

Maybe you should concentrate on keeping Si happy so he can finish yours/his project off.. :roll:

ps Julie doesn't like being mounted low down as she hates the spider monkey thing.. :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

> With me around mate, it wont take long for me to get the child out in you :wink: Im working on the 2 Steve's too :lol:
> Air ride too. I will have to reseve judgement till I see this (Or rather see how wel it goes), looking forward to it.


Sheldon I think if you look at my build there is a child already running around. :lol: It's about making something different and having fun doing it. If I was a purest I would just spend 5k on a track car and thrash that around. This is definitely a showy car with a bit of poke. I am compromising in some areas of performance such as larger rims and certainly weight. I could just leave my coilies on, but 95% of the time the car will be going 15mph and having to contend with speed-humps. Rich is building much more track orientated TT and Steff is building a fast mobility scooter 

haha I will also reserve judgement until I see the air ride


----------



## E3 YOB

V6RUL said:


> Hey Sheldon..get your own build thread going and stop parasiting for ideas and tips.
> I wont be going on track with you..ever..unless its in Germany and begins with N.. esp with my heavy wheels that will never get round a corner.. :lol:
> 
> Maybe you should concentrate on keeping Si happy so he can finish yours/his project off.. :roll:
> 
> ps Julie doesn't like being mounted low down as she hates the spider monkey thing.. :lol:


haha yes I was going to say you don't have to go through the whole thread and answer every point that has already been answered. Just creates lots of empty pages mate


----------



## Bikerz

How far they got with this build I want to see this oil cooler mounted :lol: 
Steve I still think mine will be running before yours at your rate :lol: 
Trip you ring? Your on! IOM is a better bet for us poor students tho and you get more driving!


----------



## V6RUL

Bikerz said:


> How far they got with this build I want to see this oil cooler mounted :lol:
> Steve I still think mine will be running before yours at your rate :lol:
> Trip you ring? Your on! IOM is a better bet for us poor students tho and you get more driving!


I was thinking of you Shel, as the safety features of the ring may come in handy as you will be pushing her beyond her limits trying to keep up.. :lol:


----------



## Bikerz

V6RUL said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> How far they got with this build I want to see this oil cooler mounted :lol:
> Steve I still think mine will be running before yours at your rate :lol:
> Trip you ring? Your on! IOM is a better bet for us poor students tho and you get more driving!
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of you Shel, as the safety features of the ring may come in handy as you will be pushing her beyond her limits trying to keep up.. :lol:
Click to expand...

Its ok I will have my 17's on mate so I can go round the corners :wink:, you can catch me up on the straights :roll: 
I have my roll cage, buckets are harness, whats the worst that can heppen?

I love the banter :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Bikerz said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> How far they got with this build I want to see this oil cooler mounted :lol:
> Steve I still think mine will be running before yours at your rate :lol:
> Trip you ring? Your on! IOM is a better bet for us poor students tho and you get more driving!
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of you Shel, as the safety features of the ring may come in handy as you will be pushing her beyond her limits trying to keep up.. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its ok I will have my 17's on mate so I can go round the corners :wink:, you can catch me up on the straights :roll:
> I have my roll cage, buckets are harness, whats the worst that can heppen?
> 
> I love the banter :lol:
Click to expand...

Your feet overheat from peddling.. :lol:


----------



## Bikerz

Yabba dabba doo


----------



## Grahamstt

Bikerz said:


> ok I will have my 17's on mate so I can go round the corners :wink:, you can catch me up on the straights :roll:
> I have my roll cage, buckets are harness, whats the worst that can heppen?
> 
> I love the banter :lol:


Have you seen the price list at the ring if you have an accident    
just pulling you out of the kitty litter could bankrupt you

Back to the oil cooler ..... I was going to mount one in place of the o/s intercooler when the fmic is fitted
If you need a bigger one than that then surely something is wrong - dunno what size will fit until car is stripped

Graham


----------



## R80RTT

Grahamstt said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok I will have my 17's on mate so I can go round the corners :wink:, you can catch me up on the straights :roll:
> I have my roll cage, buckets are harness, whats the worst that can heppen?
> 
> I love the banter :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the price list at the ring if you have an accident
> just pulling you out of the kitty litter could bankrupt you
> 
> Back to the oil cooler ..... I was going to mount one in place of the o/s intercooler when the fmic is fitted
> If you need a bigger one than that then surely something is wrong - dunno what size will fit until car is stripped
> 
> Graham
Click to expand...

I read that... So the secenerio!!!! You drop some oil, skid off the track hit a bollard, spin into a barrier, then park yourself upside down...truck required, then while back on the track someone hits your oil, spins off.... And the crash test dummy unfortunately passes away at 180 mph. your [email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@ bankrupt and skint.... And thats before the hospital bills...


----------



## R80RTT

Bikerz said:


> Yabba dabba doo


You d still over take steve at the side of the road lol lol lol


----------



## E3 YOB

Right I can see my build thread has taken a turn for the worse :roll:

I am going to drive to JanSpeed tomorrow and take some photos just to keep the pages free from illiterate ramblings


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> Right I can see my build thread has taken a turn for the worse :roll:
> 
> I am going to drive to JanSpeed tomorrow and take some photos just to keep the pages free from illiterate ramblings


+1 Good idea mate... QUICKLY


----------



## V6RUL

If your worrIed about costs.. You won't do anything in life..
No pockets in shrouds.. So enjoy it why you can still wipe your own dribble of ya face..  
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

V6RUL said:


> If your worrIed about costs.. You won't do anything in life..
> No pockets in shrouds.. So enjoy it why you can still wipe your own dribble of ya face..
> Steve


Who are you talking to Steve?


----------



## Bikerz

R80RTT said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yabba dabba doo
> 
> 
> 
> You d still over take steve at the side of the road lol lol lol
Click to expand...

I dont know, its hard to pass with all that smoke his gives off :wink:


----------



## Bikerz

jamman said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right I can see my build thread has taken a turn for the worse :roll:
> 
> I am going to drive to JanSpeed tomorrow and take some photos just to keep the pages free from illiterate ramblings
> 
> 
> 
> +1 Good idea mate... QUICKLY
Click to expand...

The banter is half the fun you misserable lot, carful your starting to sound older then Steve, tho we all know thats not possible :lol:


----------



## Charlie

I am am sure there used to be a build thread in here somewhere :roll: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## E3 YOB

The engine is nearly out, will be out tomorrow when they will start boring it. I didn't take many photos as not much to report. Still waiting for the 4WD rolling road printout to be emailed to me.

At least things are underway.


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


>


Frase realizes the error of his ways and chops the roof off.

Welcome to the club matey.

Good to see they have started.


----------



## E3 YOB

> Frase realizes the error of his ways and chops the roof off.
> 
> Welcome to the club matey.
> 
> Good to see they have started.


haha yeah and I am having it resprayed red 

Having driven all the way down there I forgot to take the extra parts and only remembered when I was stood under the car saying I have a new dogbone..er...


----------



## Gone

If you miss having the flat full of bits, here's an excellent opportunity to take some stuff home for a good clean before it goes back together!


----------



## E3 YOB

badyaker said:


> If you miss having the flat full of bits, here's an excellent opportunity to take some stuff home for a good clean before it goes back together!


Damn I wish you had come with me today Phil  Should have thought of that. Most stuff there will not be used and will just be dumped, but I should have taken the alternator home to give it a good polish  Just wasn't thinking today. I am obviously weakened not having the TT to play with. The brain has gone mushy which was not helped by driving a Ford Fusion automatic down there. I felt like postman pat.


----------



## E3 YOB




----------



## jamman

Frase look mate I don't know how to tell you but looking at the pictures someone has nicked your engine :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> Frase look mate I don't know how to tell you but looking at the pictures someone has nicked your engine :lol: :lol: :lol:


Steve Collier did :wink: :lol:

No turning back now


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frase look mate I don't know how to tell you but looking at the pictures someone has nicked your engine :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Collier did :wink: :lol:
> 
> No turning back now
Click to expand...

nope :wink:


----------



## Grahamstt

That pic of your engine bay looks a bit too clean mate - I bet you've already been there cleaning it
:lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman

Prob trying to wrap it as we speak :wink: :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Grahamstt said:


> That pic of your engine bay looks a bit too clean mate - I bet you've already been there cleaning it
> :lol: :lol:


You just can't see the rust in these pictures


----------



## Bikerz

frakay100 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frase look mate I don't know how to tell you but looking at the pictures someone has nicked your engine :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Collier did :wink: :lol:
> 
> No turning back now
Click to expand...

Wants the better block did he? :wink:


----------



## Charlie

Things seem to be moving along nicely Francesca  That engine bay does look rather clean 

Charlene


----------



## Bikerz

jamman said:


> Prob trying to wrap it as we speak :wink: :lol:


If he is bored he can come wrap mine in white and carbon (I love it)


----------



## E3 YOB

Charlie said:


> Things seem to be moving along nicely Francesca  That engine bay does look rather clean
> 
> Charlene


Wish the rest of the car was as clean as the engine bay  Yes looking forward to the results


----------



## Gone

frakay100 said:


> badyaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you miss having the flat full of bits, here's an excellent opportunity to take some stuff home for a good clean before it goes back together!
> 
> 
> 
> Damn I wish you had come with me today Phil  Should have thought of that. Most stuff there will not be used and will just be dumped, but I should have taken the alternator home to give it a good polish  Just wasn't thinking today. I am obviously weakened not having the TT to play with. The brain has gone mushy which was not helped by driving a Ford Fusion automatic down there. I felt like postman pat.
Click to expand...

Just so long as you're not trying to draft me, my missis gets agitated enough at me cleaning my own car


----------



## Matt B

Nice to see progress, did they tell you how long to do your engine rebuild?
Cant wait to see the results, all fingers and toes crossed for a straightforward install (or should I say relatively straightforward )


----------



## R80RTT

jamman said:


> Prob trying to wrap it as we speak :wink: :lol:


That just reminded me.... So we have the winter wheels...the winter mats... And next we ll be seeing winter wraps :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Matt B said:


> Nice to see progress, did they tell you how long to do your engine rebuild?
> Cant wait to see the results, all fingers and toes crossed for a straightforward install (or should I say relatively straightforward )


Not long at this rate mate  Seems they pulled that apart pretty quickly. Seems a shame not to have more miles on that engine, looks spotless. Will be about 3-4 weeks from now that it will be running it in on the RR.



















Now they will be doing things like baffling the sump, changing the bushes on the chasis, as the block will be being bored now.


----------



## jamman

Looks like it's all gay Frase good work by your builder :wink:


----------



## Matt B

frakay100 said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see progress, did they tell you how long to do your engine rebuild?
> Cant wait to see the results, all fingers and toes crossed for a straightforward install (or should I say relatively straightforward )
> 
> 
> 
> Not long at this rate mate  Seems they pulled that apart pretty quickly. Seems a shame not to have more miles on that engine, looks spotless. Will be about 3-4 weeks from now that it will be running it on the RR.
> 
> Now they will be doing things like baffling the sump, changing the bushes on the chasis, as the block will be being bored now.
Click to expand...

Gotta be happy with progress like that - seems like you chose well.
FYI - I also run a baffled sump, was on the car when I got it, but the BD one has a 1/2 ally plate welded to the bottom for sump reinforcement - maybe wothwhile doing that to yours given the low riding potential of your suspension.


----------



## E3 YOB

Matt B said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see progress, did they tell you how long to do your engine rebuild?
> Cant wait to see the results, all fingers and toes crossed for a straightforward install (or should I say relatively straightforward )
> 
> 
> 
> Not long at this rate mate  Seems they pulled that apart pretty quickly. Seems a shame not to have more miles on that engine, looks spotless. Will be about 3-4 weeks from now that it will be running it on the RR.
> 
> Now they will be doing things like baffling the sump, changing the bushes on the chasis, as the block will be being bored now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gotta be happy with progress like that - seems like you chose well.
> FYI - I also run a baffled sump, was on the car when I got it, but the BD one has a 1/2 ally plate welded to the bottom for sump reinforcement - maybe wothwhile doing that to yours given the low riding potential of your suspension.
Click to expand...

Looking good so far isn't it. I'll pat myself on the back when the engine starts  Seems the attention to detail is paying off, lets hope it finishes as well as it has started


----------



## E3 YOB

BTW I have two guys working on the engine build. Russel and John who I met properly this week. Good chaps and more than capable of getting the engine built quickly and well.

Matt what inlet has your 2871 got, T25?


----------



## caney

Will you have to run this engine in for 3000 miles using a semi synthetic oil :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

caney said:


> Will you have to run this engine in for 3000 miles using a semi synthetic oil :lol:


I was thinking it could go up with the next space shuttle with a few tonnes of mineral oil... Should be sweet on its return


----------



## jamman

Now now kittens put those claws away remember careless talk can endanger jobs :roll:


----------



## Mondo

Meeao! Beatches of the world, unite! :lol: 3 biting comments back-to-back; nice! Hmmm, can you have '3' things back-to-back? :? You get the idea.

Endangering jobs... you munter... :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

Mondo said:


> Meeao! Beatches of the world, unite! :lol: 3 biting comments back-to-back; nice! Hmmm, can you have '3' things back-to-back? :? You get the idea.
> 
> Endangering jobs... you munter... :wink:


 :lol: :lol:

Domino's?


----------



## Charlie

Matt B said:


> 1/2 ally plate welded to the bottom for sump reinforcement - maybe wothwhile doing that to yours given the low riding potential of your suspension.


Francesca this is great advice and I strongly recommend you take it  It will also be about the cheapest thing you do 

Charlene xx


----------



## PeTTe-N

Charlie said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 ally plate welded to the bottom for sump reinforcement - maybe wothwhile doing that to yours given the low riding potential of your suspension.
> 
> 
> 
> Francesca this is great advice and I strongly recommend you take it  It will also be about the cheapest thing you do
> 
> Charlene xx
Click to expand...

Just don't tell anyone though, cos they'll all start bitching about the extra weight ......... again :roll:


----------



## E3 YOB

Charlie said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 ally plate welded to the bottom for sump reinforcement - maybe wothwhile doing that to yours given the low riding potential of your suspension.
> 
> 
> 
> Francesca this is great advice and I strongly recommend you take it  It will also be about the cheapest thing you do
> 
> Charlene xx
Click to expand...

Yeah sorry matt i missed a comment on that... Great idea will get them to add it.

Dont think i will be driving it around lower than i have the car now, just need to be able to get over speed bumps


----------



## Charlie

PeTTe-N said:


> Just don't tell anyone though, cos they'll all start bitching about the extra weight ......... again :roll:


LOL but it is actually about as low to the ground so improves the centre of gravity substantially and therefore handling is radically improved :wink: :roll: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Charlie

frakay100 said:


> Yeah sorry matt i missed a comment on that... Great idea will get them to add it.
> 
> Dont think i will be driving it around lower than i have the car now, just need to be able to get over speed bumps


It's always better to have something and not need it than the other way round 

Charlie


----------



## E3 YOB

Charlie said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sorry matt i missed a comment on that... Great idea will get them to add it.
> 
> Dont think i will be driving it around lower than i have the car now, just need to be able to get over speed bumps
> 
> 
> 
> It's always better to have something and not need it than the other way round
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

That adage got you through many years being a virgin didn't Charlene  :lol:


----------



## Matt B

PeTTe-N said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 ally plate welded to the bottom for sump reinforcement - maybe wothwhile doing that to yours given the low riding potential of your suspension.
> 
> 
> 
> Francesca this is great advice and I strongly recommend you take it  It will also be about the cheapest thing you do
> 
> Charlene xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just don't tell anyone though, cos they'll all start bitching about the extra weight ......... again :roll:
Click to expand...

Oi, I heard that lol  

I aint gonna drag frasers thread off topic but you should read some of the links available here

http://www.rx8club.com/showthread.php?t=51865


----------



## E3 YOB

> Oi, I heard that lol
> 
> I aint gonna drag frasers thread off topic but you should read some of the links available here
> 
> http://www.rx8club.com/showthread.php?t=51865


Damn you Matt you just dragged me into looking at the links. Now this is steaming off track as quickly as a TT with heavy wheels. :lol:

There is no denying a lighter smaller wheel is better... But what looks better when cruising around? 
My 0-60 time will be slower with bigger wheels, but then I will be the weak link in setting a 0-60 time and no amount of lightening wheels will make me a better driver. Steering will be heavier and a competent person around the track might be able to shave some time off their lap. Me, the only shaving I do is on my face and that is when I can be bothered.

Let's just say I am going for a better MPG. :lol:


----------



## SteviedTT

Charlie said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sorry matt i missed a comment on that... Great idea will get them to add it.
> 
> Dont think i will be driving it around lower than i have the car now, just need to be able to get over speed bumps
> 
> 
> 
> It's always better to have something and not need it than the other way round
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Or as we say over here in Norn Iron, better to be looking at it, than looking for it :wink:


----------



## Matt B

frakay100 said:


> BTW I have two guys working on the engine build. Russel and John who I met properly this week. Good chaps and more than capable of getting the engine built quickly and well.
> 
> Matt what inlet has your 2871 got, T25?


Yep, the BD manifold is T25. Bit of a bummer if I wanna go GT30 route (I mean you can get em but it seems like a bit small for a 30)


----------



## E3 YOB

Matt I am adding the AEM meth injection. I figured when it is down at Regal they may as well do it at the same time.

The reason I ask is that I have a JBS T25 tubular manifold. If I don't modify it and add it to my build then it would fit your car.

For info of others, still haven't got the readout from JanSpeed of the initial 4WD rolling road of the TT. John is back from holiday on Monday and is better at keeping in contact so I will get the printout. I know most people run on 2wd rolling roads. My TT went on the 4WD rolling road prior to being taken apart. It read 197 AWHP on all four wheels. Want to get the readout so I can see what power it does at the flywheel (see percentage loss) as the All Wheel drive must cost quite an amount of power. They did mention that the ESP kept kicking in so I will have to disable that.

Found this A4 on Youtube with a very similar spec to my car.

I don't know if he is using a Journal 5857 or a BB 5857. Same a/r
He is running a 2l stroker but pushing 31 psi
AEB head

437 AWHP
As someone posted that car is probably running 550-570bhp at the flywheel (20-25% loss)

The only real differences will that might be between the cars are the compression I am running and he might have a lesser journal turbo (mine is a 5857E-B). He is running non standard cams though.

It is still an unknown to me how much PSI mine will take and how the cams will cope but it certainly will be a YOB.

Insteresting seeing the numbers on a very close spec on AWD


----------



## V6RUL

Transmission losses are somewhere between 17 and 20% so your numbers seem to work out.
Don't forget the crank numbers for the pub and AWHP for a true value.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

:lol:

Right going to have to scratch around and find some things to do on the car without it being here :?

Bored


----------



## V6RUL

frakay100 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Right going to have to scratch around and find some things to do on the car without it being here :?
> 
> Bored


Start checking out some diffs..front and rear..you might need them..Quaiffe for front and Peloquin for the rear, maybe.
Will it be a benefit ?
What about a Whiteline ALK ?
Do you need extra underbody strengthening as the 225 doesn't have it compared to the roadster, QS and V6.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

V6RUL said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Right going to have to scratch around and find some things to do on the car without it being here :?
> 
> Bored
> 
> 
> 
> Start checking out some diffs..front and rear..you might need them..Quaiffe for front and Peloquin for the rear, maybe.
> Will it be a benefit ?
> What about a Whiteline ALK ?
> Do you need extra underbody strengthening as the 225 doesn't have it compared to the roadster, QS and V6.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Haven't looked into uprating the diffs at all. Gives me something to research though. I think that would be something to do at a later date if I felt I needed it.

What extra strengthening was added to the V6? Did they just slap on some plates as an after thought? Any pics?


----------



## V6RUL

There are some pics about.
Without extra strength you may become the new screen cracker, like Lego was.
180 and 225s weren't fitted with it, due to the lower stress on them.
Steve


----------



## Matt B

frakay100 said:


> Matt I am adding the AEM meth injection. I figured when it is down at Regal they may as well do it at the same time.
> 
> The reason I ask is that I have a JBS T25 tubular manifold. If I don't modify it and add it to my build then it would fit your car.


Mmmmm, interesting. I am trying not to spend any more "real" money on the car as I am waiting to see if I can bag an Alfa Romeo 4C when (if) they are launched lol.

But who knows, I am weak ha ha


----------



## E3 YOB

Matt B said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matt I am adding the AEM meth injection. I figured when it is down at Regal they may as well do it at the same time.
> 
> The reason I ask is that I have a JBS T25 tubular manifold. If I don't modify it and add it to my build then it would fit your car.
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm, interesting. I am trying not to spend any more "real" money on the car as I am waiting to see if I can bag an Alfa Romeo 4C when (if) they are launched lol.
> 
> But who knows, I am weak ha ha
Click to expand...

Just wait two years after release for the 4C, being an Alfa it will have depreciated by 98% 

I'll make sure I am careful not to mention SEM inlets, tubular manifolds again... oops - Sh*t sorry I said SEM again :lol: 
What are you thinking about right at this moment? :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

I should have some more pictures of the build coming next week in the mean time just posting a couple of purchases.

I am deleting the rear seats and adding this Safety Devices 6 point half cage. I am having this powder coated white this coming week.










I am using the wheel well space to add the air compressor in which will have sound deadening in. The tank will go under the roll cage on display.

I still need a spare wheel so I bought a Audi alloy space saver wheel which has the same offset as my alloys and PCD. This means I don't have to carry longer studs and spacers for the spare. This will be fitted to a recess under the cage. I wanted a good looking wheel as it will be on display.



















The engine build is progressing well. The engine has been bored and it is being put back together again. I sent over some more bits to them like water pump and belts etc this week. I could not find any up-rated main studs. I have been told that people don't usually up-rate the main bolds as they are good for 600 bhp. I know 034 convert a ARP head stud kit for these purposes but ARP don't specifically make a main stud kit for VAG. I have wanted my engine to be rock solid I won't be using OEM block bolts as they are not particularly very good quality and it would seem stupid not to considering I even added an ARP crank bolt.

Anyway looking forward to getting some more shots of the engine coming together, will post them as soon as I get them.

Frase


----------



## tricklexxx

8) nice one Frase, was wondering how things were progressing... On tenter hooks here waiting to see the finished YOB!


----------



## E3 YOB

Yeah I am too  Can't wait. Just finishing off covering the handbrake in carbon fibre, looks good.
The I will be doing the glove box side of the car, then the centre console, but I can't finish the centre console until I get the car back


----------



## Charlie

I am enjoying living vicariously through your thread Fran 

Charlene


----------



## V6RUL

Looking good Frase.
Have you thought of Raceware or the Partsbox for headbolts, they may be able to help.
Hope the water pump you got is the VW metal impellar type....
Steve


----------



## R80RTT

V6RUL said:


> Looking good Frase.
> Have you thought of Raceware or the Partsbox for headbolts, they may be able to help.
> Hope the water pump you got is the VW metal impellar type....
> Steve


Is your car alive yet???


----------



## V6RUL

R80RTT said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Frase.
> Have you thought of Raceware or the Partsbox for headbolts, they may be able to help.
> Hope the water pump you got is the VW metal impellar type....
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Is your car alive yet???
Click to expand...

Of course it is, but the turbo end of the exhaust is in bits and being reworked to give a little more expansion, then the bits will be sent off for recoating incl the new WG hot side. Im hoping that the coated bits will be back in time to get the car over to the wrapper once the new sills are on and the dent man has worked his magic.

Hey Frase, nice to see it was me that has allowed you to get to the front page with your 14401
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

V6RUL said:


> Looking good Frase.
> Have you thought of Raceware or the Partsbox for headbolts, they may be able to help.
> Hope the water pump you got is the VW metal impellar type....
> Steve


I have ARP head bolts but wanted a Main Stud Kit that wasn't OEM. Thanks for mentioning part box mate, haven't looked at them, will check them out.

This is 034 adaptation but I wanted to get something in the UK to save time, if not I will just probably adapt some ARP bolts in the same way as 034 have.

http://www.034motorsport.com/engine-com ... 18170.html


----------



## E3 YOB

Actually parts box just has a ARP kit for a 5 cylinder engine. I don't think ARP do it for 4 cylinder 1.8 at all, I searched their catalogue. Strange one that, I guess everyone must just use OEM studs.


----------



## V6RUL

Funny that..cos i had to have a hybrid setup from ARP of VW and BMW.

At least im good for something hey..  
Steve


----------



## jamman

Good to see both this and Steve's build progressing well


----------



## Charlie

jamman said:


> Good to see both this and Steve's build progressing well


I quite agree Junior Muntpig 

Senior Muntpig xx


----------



## rs_t

frakay100 said:


> I am deleting the rear seats and adding this Safety Devices 6 point half cage. I am having this powder coated white this coming week.


How is ths mounted to the floor? Welding involved?


----------



## E3 YOB

It's a bolt on, no welding required 8)


----------



## Bikerz

Same cage that I have. Mines powder coated red.
APR do make head bolts that will fit a 1.8T head, I have some.


----------



## E3 YOB

Bikerz said:


> Same cage that I have. Mines powder coated red.
> APR do make head bolts that will fit a 1.8T head, I have some.


I am not after head bolds, I already have ARP head bolts, I wanted ARP Main Stud bolts, which are not listed in their catalogue but some US sites say they stock them.

http://www.intengineering.com/ARP-18T-M ... 4-1-2.html


----------



## E3 YOB

All fitting together well. The oil squirter will need a slight adjustment so it doesn't contact the piston but a minor adjustment.


----------



## V6RUL

Happening quite quickly now..will be good to see the pistons in.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Yeah shame they have't got a shot of the other side eh! :roll: Pistons are in just no shots :x


----------



## E3 YOB

In the interest of keeping everything beyond bullet proof I have gone a step further and am giving my engine a girdle.
Nothing like a good bit of support for the under carriage. 

This engine should be able to take down armies and afterwards still take me to Tesco's for the weekly shop.

http://www.034motorsport.com/engine-com ... p-680.html


----------



## V6RUL

You'll be able to plough through any speed bumps you encounter now.. 8) 
Steve


----------



## bigsyd

Never seen that on an engine build on here, top work m8 a small price to pay for more built in strength.
Have janspeed ever worked on this model of engine before ?


----------



## E3 YOB

bigsyd said:


> Never seen that on an engine build on here, top work m8 a small price to pay for more built in strength.
> Have janspeed ever worked on this model of engine before ?


Seemingly they have worked on every engine out there. I am not sure if they have specifically worked a TT BAM engine but must have put a few VAG engines together in their 40 odd years.

One thing I will say is they are working in a methodical and meticulous manner and it is a real pleasure dealing with them. For me they were the perfect match. If I had gone to the more well known BT engine builders I would have been very nervous about the build but I am 100% happy with the way things are coming along.


----------



## Charlie

So you have a girdle and I have a bra, we are a right pair of gayers aren't we 

Charlene


----------



## S16LAD

Charlie said:


> So you have a girdle and I have a bra, we are a right pair of gayers aren't we
> 
> Charlene


...And I have skirts now.... Right Nancy trio :roll:


----------



## nate42

You are using the IE kit with 83mm pistons right? When they bored the block did they use a torque plate? Does anyone know what is the common practice there, do they use a torque plate when building high power 06a blocks? Some say it's useless when boring steel blocks others that it's a must.

How thick head gasket are you going to use?


----------



## E3 YOB

nate42 said:


> You are using the IE kit with 83mm pistons right? When they bored the block did they use a torque plate? Does anyone know what is the common practice there, do they use a torque plate when building high power 06a blocks? Some say it's useless when boring steel blocks others that it's a must.
> 
> How thick head gasket are you going to use?


I bought it all separately but am using IE rods and stroker pistons on an 83mm. I don't know if they used a torque plate or not. I imagine they would, but I am just assuming here. I can ask them if you want?

The head gasket is a a MLS big bore gasket. I believe it is the same height as the OEM gasket. They also do a thicker one which will drop the compression by .5 - This is useful for me as my car is running 9.5:1 compression so if I have any problems running lots of boost I can always add the thicker MLS gasket and drop back to the standard TT compression... I don't think I will run into any issues there though.

This will certainly help


----------



## jamman

Frase I'm going to cause you pain YOU KNOW WHY :twisted:


----------



## E3 YOB

S16LAD said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you have a girdle and I have a bra, we are a right pair of gayers aren't we
> 
> Charlene
> 
> 
> 
> ...And I have skirts now.... Right Nancy trio :roll:
Click to expand...

LOL 

Night on the town then ladies? :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> Frase I'm going to cause you pain YOU KNOW WHY :twisted:


BRING IT JIMBO!


----------



## Matt B

frakay100 said:


>


Certainly a good kit - quite a few on here running AEM now 

Is that the TFSI crank ??


----------



## E3 YOB

Matt B said:


> Is that the TFSI crank ??


Certainly is the weightier and fatter sibling :lol:


----------



## Matt B

Swine


----------



## Matt B

I have ordered a little mini mod from the US today :wink:

Will try it out and report back :?:


----------



## V6RUL

Seeings as there is a depression in the world there is a few quids worth of willy waving going on, on the forum.. :roll:

ps ive bought a little something extra as well, cos i dont wanna be left out..  
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

V6RUL said:


> Seeings as there is a depression in the world there is a few quids worth of willy waving going on, on the forum.. :roll:
> 
> ps ive bought a little something extra as well, cos i dont wanna be left out..
> Steve


Steve haven't you got some statues to wrap or something? 

Hopefully you have gone and bought a manual gearbox? :lol:


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeings as there is a depression in the world there is a few quids worth of willy waving going on, on the forum.. :roll:
> 
> ps ive bought a little something extra as well, cos i dont wanna be left out..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Steve haven't you got some statues to wrap or something?
> 
> Hopefully you have gone and bought a manual gearbox? :lol:
Click to expand...

Now that would be a good idea :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

Already gotta box waiting..
Stefe


----------



## E3 YOB

Ah stop willy waving...

Yeah well,.. I have a box waiting too. And it's full of Alcantara.

[smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> Already gotta box waiting..
> Stefe


He's got several Frase :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

:lol:


----------



## bigsyd

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already gotta box waiting..
> Stefe
> 
> 
> 
> He's got several Frase :wink:
Click to expand...

its a cruel cruel world [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

SORRY JAMES THAT IS OUT OF ORDER!!!

It isn't fully synthetic :lol:


----------



## R80RTT

Lol lol lol lol lol I m guessing a sixth piston just incase.......???


----------



## jamman

Actually all joking aside that's in the past so is fair game I hope.

I'm sure things must be getting close because Mr Collier is being very quiet on the subject.

He best hurry up if the rumour mill is to be believed because that's one person that does know what he is doing :wink:


----------



## R80RTT

jamman said:


> Actually all joking aside that's in the past so is fair game I hope.
> 
> I'm sure things must be getting close because Mr Collier is being very quiet on the subject.
> 
> He best hurry up if the rumour mill is to be believed because that's one person that does know what he is doing :wink:


Doing an oil change wont give you more horsepower!! I cant believe your doingvan engine conversion in your garage.... Oohpsssss


----------



## nate42

frakay100 said:


> nate42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are using the IE kit with 83mm pistons right? When they bored the block did they use a torque plate? Does anyone know what is the common practice there, do they use a torque plate when building high power 06a blocks? Some say it's useless when boring steel blocks others that it's a must.
> 
> How thick head gasket are you going to use?
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it all separately but am using IE rods and stroker pistons on an 83mm. I don't know if they used a torque plate or not. I imagine they would, but I am just assuming here. I can ask them if you want?
> 
> The head gasket is a a MLS big bore gasket. I believe it is the same height as the OEM gasket. They also do a thicker one which will drop the compression by .5 - This is useful for me as my car is running 9.5:1 compression so if I have any problems running lots of boost I can always add the thicker MLS gasket and drop back to the standard TT compression... I don't think I will run into any issues there though.
> 
> This will certainly help
Click to expand...

That gasket thing is good info. I wan't to go 9.5:1 also as I've understood that higer compression means more power off boost and engine will react faster. I have crank from 150hp 1.9L TDI (95,5mm stroke), so if I one day use it I need to know how to bore that block. I kind of hope they didn't use torque plate, so I don't need source one   So you could ask if they had any extra parts attached to the block when boring it? Thanks!

Wather/methanol injection kit... you cenrtaily throw everything in this build and I like that!!


----------



## E3 YOB

I will find out for you Nate. You are a bit of a talent at engine DIY engine building. Must be all those dark winters being stuck in your garage 

That would be great, you can run a 2.2l from that block and crank.

A lot of people drop the compression so they can raise boost. This produces a very off / on car. I didn't want this and wanted good power off boost and a faster spool and potential of lots of power on boost :twisted: The only risk that you run raising the compression is detonation/knocking. However high ron fuels are everywhere now so in my view that seems a bit old-skool dropping the compression (I know some would disagree). I will get more power from less boost which means if I can keep detonation at bay I will have a car that is a good daily, quick spool, loads of power.

Meth injection goes hand in hand with raising the compression of the car. The intercooler I have I am banking on performing very well so I expect some strong numbers from the engine.

It is all theoretical at the moment so we'll see in a few weeks time


----------



## E3 YOB

Okay the block has been spray painted yesterday and is looking nice and tidy.

I estimate the engine will be together by mid to late next week. JanSpeed have just informed me of a new machine they have. Only four in the country at the moment. It can do some really trick stuff. I am going to have them run some tests on some parts and I will post up the results.

Frase

Here is an example of how meticulous they are with the engine. I love the attention to detail, a company after my own heart.

The calico bearing clearance was too slight:

"ACL race series bearing. These are a really good quality lead copper bearing but most importantly they come with the correct clearance.

The Calico ones only had 1.2 thou clearance (up to 1.8 thou) which isn't enough. We could polish the crank to allow us to fit the calicos but that is a hugely labour intensive process and you end up with undersize journals basically.

ACL do what is called a HX bearing which has an extra thou clearance on the bearing. This is for high spec engines and it reduces the chance of pick up on the bearing, which ultimately ruins them. We have used them successfully on a fair few engines, the most recent being a 580bhp 4G63 mitshubisi 4 cylinder."

Some company's would have just stuck with the Calico bearings probably not knowing what the ideal clearances should be.


----------



## E3 YOB

Spot the odd one out?

This must be rare for this to happen, but I guess in any build anything can happen.

3 of the 750cc injectors are spot on, one will only run with an adapter. They are all 750cc Genesis but some how a single unit has a been added with a different connection.

When I received them I only took one out the box and just assumed they were all the same as you would. It is now only they are all out the box and being added to the rail that we see a ginger step-child sticking its big nose out.

Not something that will delay anything as functionally it will work. I will just have to wait a bit for another one to be sent and swapped out so my OCD doesn't twitch every time I look at the engine bay. :lol:


----------



## Matt B

Damn, I have fuel rail envy now lol


----------



## E3 YOB

Matt B said:


> Damn, I have fuel rail envy now lol


 :lol:


----------



## Gone

Just can't get the staff these days can you :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

Theres always an oddball in the barrel..the trick is too check all the parts of a delivery.. :roll: 
Not a biggie though Frase, so quite lucky really.
Mine took 2 weeks to come from the States and a photo of the parts was sent over before being shipped just to ensure they were correct as that would have been a pain to reorder as there are none in the UK.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Well I am surprised as it came from USRT and this is not like them at all. They are however spot on when dealing with them so not a problem, they were unsure how this could have happened really. Really it was just an excuse to give Matt B fuel rail envy


----------



## V6RUL

frakay100 said:


> Well I am surprised as it came from USRT and this is not like them at all. They are however spot on when dealing with them so not a problem, they were unsure how this could have happened really. Really it was just an excuse to give Matt B fuel rail envy


Im sure his finger on the Paypal button as we speak.. :roll: 
Nothing worse than seeing greener grass..  
Steve


----------



## nate

Await to see how you finish this looks awesome, just one thing from me ....

Need more pics!!!!!! Drool drool


----------



## E3 YOB

Doing my best to get more pictures. Unfortunately not coming as quick as we would like. The block is painted and pistons are in, that is a point where there should be a shot of the pistons in the shiny block.ho hum

Think I will go down this week with my camera and take some proper shots.


----------



## E3 YOB

This brings us to where we are at the moment. We have had to stop for now on the block as I am still waiting for the girdle from 034. I knew when buying it that when someone says they receive them on the next day then it means a week later.

I think the girdle will delay things about a week but then it will be worth it when it arrives.

I have also bought a new AGU big port head. Having looked in detail at the shape and available excess on the BAM head it makes much more sense to port a big port head.

Here are some images below that should keep you guys happy for the next few mins at least :lol:

JanSpeed are doing an awesome job


----------



## tricklexxx

Looking awesome Frase, you'll need a translucent bonnet to show it off!!! :evil:

(hmmm... Now there's an idea.... :lol


----------



## jamman

Looks gay to totally gay. :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

tricklexxx said:


> Looking awesome Frase, you'll need a translucent bonnet to show it off!!! :evil:
> 
> (hmmm... Now there's an idea.... :lol


Cheers, getting there isn't it

The new bonnets being made as we speak (not translucent though) but will have enough vents in it will almost be translucent :lol:


----------



## jamman

Be some nice slits in it if it's the one I'm sure it will be :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

Indeed it is ugly.

It's got gash all over it :lol:


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> Indeed it is ugly.
> 
> It's got gash all over it :lol:


So common but funny :lol:


----------



## techfreak

this is coming along nicely! 
some madness to come... when you hoping to have her finito?


----------



## E3 YOB

2 weeks i think depending if this girdle gets shipped :/


----------



## Neb

are you dealing with 034 directly? Or through a distributor?


----------



## E3 YOB

I deal with them directly I have a good relationship with them. This girdle is one of those things that are not commonly ordered, that said it will be in today they said.

Everything else is sat waiting for this under garment :lol:


----------



## nate

that does look the tits!

what tolerances are they balancing the crank etc to?

i know you can go silly with the balancing the guys down here @ phil speed on a 'standard' balance is something like 2g but will go down to .2 of a g when requested iirc when i was talking the factory tolerance is something like 5g which really surprised me ..

i could be talkin gtotal shite as it was a couple years ago i had this conversation but its somewhere along those lines! lol


----------



## E3 YOB

They go to low tolerances I don't know what mine was balanced at but I will find out.
I was talked through the machine at the time and told some of the figures where they have balanced cranks to, but I can't relay without probably getting it wrong so I will ask the professionals first :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

looking good matey, can't wait to see it on the rollers... it's odd was expecting a hudge bedding in period. :lol: :lol: but some builds are done properly i suppose :wink:

good work.. very impressive.. what they used to repaint the block? quite fancy that myself...


----------



## E3 YOB

tony_rigby_uk said:


> looking good matey, can't wait to see it on the rollers... it's odd was expecting a hudge bedding in period. :lol: :lol: but some builds are done properly i suppose :wink:
> 
> good work.. very impressive.. what they used to repaint the block? quite fancy that myself...


I think that's called black paint Tony 

They have a spray booth so if you fancy taking your engine out I am sure they can give it a blast  Should be all rock and roll for North V South. Nothing like setting a hard deadline :lol:


----------



## TTMBTT

Following now, lot's of money being spent looks as though when up & running it will
be fit grunty piece of kit. :mrgreen:


----------



## E3 YOB

Lets hope so  it should quite angry.

Right away for a few days but the girdle has been shipped so we will resume as normal this week.


----------



## nate42

frakay100 said:


>


What kind of clutch plate you have? I quoted for a clutch that can take 500-600nm and they recomended unsprung clutch plate. I've heard that those rattle quite a bit when you have the car on neutral and clutch is not pressed?


----------



## Grahamstt

Un sprung clutch plate is for dual mass flywheels
Single mass has a sprung friction plate and is for higher output engines and competition use, which is weird cos all clutches were like that not so long ago.
I'm just trying to sort a clutch for mine and the rattle you get in neutral is what I'm trying to work around - some are worse than others. Might be down to how light the assembly is
I've had competition vehicles with comp clutches that didn't make any noises except when in sequential boxes.


----------



## E3 YOB

Nate

Here is the summary of my plate:

SPEC STAGE 3+

The flagship stage for a high powered street or race car that requires a manageable and friendly engagement, the stage 3+ features a carbon semi-metallic full faced material that offers unparalleled life, friction co-efficient and drivability characteristics in one single package. The hub is double sprung with spring cover relieves for flexibility and heat treated components for strength and durability. Great for street, drag, drift, autocross, road racing, pulling, rallye and drift.

* High clamp pressure plate
* Carbon semi-metallic friction material
* High torque sprung hub and disc assembly
* Bearing and tool kit

They are by all accounts pretty invincible but still offer an OEM feel


----------



## nate42

Thanks Graham for explanation. So basically Dual-mass flyweel has built-in resonator, so that is why you use unsprung plate?

Those SPEC clutches are rated to ridiculous amounts of torque :twisted: Frakay has a new flywheel also, so that's why the plate needs to be sprung to keep the OEM like behaviour.

Sachs is rated to 520nm with OEM flywheel, that SPEC stage 3+ is whopping 780nm. Price wise they are pretty close.


----------



## Grahamstt

Thats right Nate but the DMF is so heavy a new Single mass will give a more responsive engine and better low gear acceleration.
The only prob is chatter at tickover.
I need a new clutch and I cant make my mind up which one to get - the euro kills the smf sachs kit (£1400)


----------



## E3 YOB

Hi Chaps

Thought I would post an update on progress. Let's just say I have not changed the name of JanSpeed to JanStop. See what I did there? Very clever.

I visited JanStop today to check on progress, or lack there of.

We were waiting on the girdle to turn up and the valves. The girdle set back things about a week all in.

The main stud kit and arrived on the Thursday 8/25/2011 4:34pm.We have had a bank holiday in between but that has given us 5 days from the Friday having everything ready to go.

The only work in that time has been some light porting (3 hours max) on the head and the girdle was lightly bolted on.
I did ask them to hold porting on Thursday though (no doubt no-one was actually working on it) just so I can review on Friday but that does not stop the short engine being put together.

None of the chassis work has been done, bushes, boots etc.

So in 6 weeks this is the progress, giving one week delay for parts. I dropped the car in on the 22nd July. They waited a week before they even started on the car so that was a week lost.

Engine out (2 days max) 
Engine sent off to bore (bored at another company)
Crank Balanced
Pistons added
Crank added
Light porting on head (a new head arrived for them on the 24th, same day as girdle)

The original quote for completion of work was 4-5 weeks. Minus the week of delays we have 5 weeks of work above.

Doesn't seem like a lot of work for 5 weeks does it?

It seems every c*nt with an Evo is dropping by for urgent work. Mine is now f*ing urgent as at this pace I will be hosting North Vs South on my quad bike.

They are doing a nice job but now timelines have got vague and I walked away today not feeling particularly happy. Equally whenever I have been there I have never seen any of the engine builders actually working on engines.

So not a good update. I feel like going down there with my tool kit and finishing the job.

Here is a picture of the girdle for what it's worth. An impressive 5 days work getting that on. :roll:










Cheers

Frase


----------



## Matt B

frakay100 said:


> Hi Chaps
> 
> Thought I would post an update on progress. Let's just say I have not changed the name of JanSpeed to JanStop. See what I did there? Very clever.
> 
> I visited JanStop today to check on progress, or lack there of.
> 
> We were waiting on the girdle to turn up and the valves. The girdle set back things about a week all in.
> 
> The main stud kit and arrived on the Thursday 8/25/2011 4:34pm.We have had a bank holiday in between but that has given us 5 days from the Friday having everything ready to go.
> 
> The only work in that time has been some light porting (3 hours max) on the head and the girdle was lightly bolted on.
> I did ask them to hold porting on Thursday though just so I can review on Friday but that does not stop the short engine being put together.
> 
> None of the chassis work has been done, bushes, boots etc.
> 
> So in 6 weeks this is the progress, giving one week delay for parts. I dropped the car in on the 22nd July. They waited a week before they even started on the car so that was a week lost.
> 
> Engine out (2 days max)
> Engine sent off to bore (bored at another company)
> Crank Balanced
> Pistons added
> Crank added
> Light porting on head (a new head arrived for them on the 24th, same day as girdle)
> 
> The original quote for completion of work was 4-5 weeks. Minus the week of delays we have 5 weeks of work above.
> 
> Does seem like a lot of work for 5 weeks does it?
> 
> It seems every c*nt with an Evo is dropping by for urgent work. Mine is now f*ing urgent as at this pace I will be hosting North Vs South on my quad bike.
> 
> They are doing a nice job but now timelines have got vague and I walked away today not feeling particularly happy. Equally whenever I have been there I have never seen any of the engine builders actually working on engines.
> 
> So not a good update. I feel like going down there with my tool kit and finishing the job.
> 
> Here is a picture of the girdle for what it's worth. An impressive 5 days work getting that on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Frase


Chin up frase, you still have about 8 weeks left so its not impossible. I dont even know what a girdle is lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Matt B said:


> Chin up frase, you still have about 8 weeks left so its not impossible. I dont even know what a girdle is lol :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: Just something to keep the block straight basically when my foot gets planted on the floor :lol:

They are doing a good job but the quoted 5 weeks is up and not a lot to show for it yet. Still got a lot to do to the car when it goes to Xquisite and also Regal need it before then.


----------



## bigsyd

welcome to Steve's world, why do company's give unrealistic completion times. maybe a penalty charge would get some truth out of them.
i feel yours and Steve's frustration but the end will be worth it, i have a saying at work...a rushed job is a ruff job so be patient young Jedi the force :twisted: 400+bhp will be strong in you


----------



## E3 YOB

bigsyd said:


> welcome to Steve's world


Well it's not that bad mate [smiley=hanged.gif]

I feel better now, thanks Syd

:lol:


----------



## jamman

I think the 2 builds problems are poles apart (one knows what they are doing the other well...hopefully they are doing it the right way now)

Why are companies unable to get of their bottoms and actually do the work especially when the have received the money or 'maybe' that's part of the problem.

I'm sure Frase will be having a word in their shell like and sorting things very quickly.

I had work done by TSR and Brian Rickets but never had this problem how times seem to have changed.

This shows you ultimately why companies have penalty clauses built into engineering etc contracts.


----------



## Gazzer

i had same thought at powerstation when i had my wheels aligned.........cars everywhere in various stages of strip down and not a soul working on anything........weird!!! me i get work in and want it completed and gone as per agreed dates or i am inundated and cannot bloody move. hope it gets better frase


----------



## E3 YOB

It's this sort of stuff that starts to get me annoyed. When you start to hear the same comments on "yes we just need to do this, it's very simple and won't take long' - Hmm, so why don't you just do it.










This fuel rail needs some alloy spacers added. This was noted from the 19th Aug.

The fuel rail was left on the side untouched. There is nothing stopping this being worked on. Un touched for over 2 weeks.
There was downtime for a week waiting for the girdle. Chassis and spacers should have been done in that time. I think texting and tea-breaks was the order of the week.

It is all new parts on this build. Nothing needs to be cleaned or reused. Their not having to drill out rounded bolt heads. I will expect over the next week the engine together. The week after that the engine in the car. Week after that the engine being run in.

Its when you stand in front of the same car 6 weeks down and you can see the '5 min jobs' have not been touched.

You start to realise that your car has not been looked at since the last time you were there and you wonder what you are paying for?

I think it is now time for me to write a list covering what I want done this week. PMO mode is kicking in.


----------



## Matt B

Its also a pretty popular month for employees to take holidays mate, nothing like losing a couple of key employees to slow stuff down.
I know that's certainly the case with all my staff.

Sure september will be better, hopefully both you and steve will have motors there.

Ps, surely if push comes to shove the air ride can be rescheduled to after the RR?


----------



## bigsyd

If the car is taking longer than expected because of problems the engine is giving but you can see that the garage is actualy seen to be working on and trying to rectify the problems that would be acceptable.
To see that there is no work being done week after week and then the garage using the excuse that they are waiting for parts when there is loads of jobs that could be done but the car is then put at the back of the queue must make you so frustrated :evil: 
When the original post was put up about janspeed I was most impressed :roll: but it just shows that they are no better than other companies . Ok the end result may be good but now they are just spoiling it because as usual they have taken on extra work knowing that there is already work in progress that needs to be finished first

Chin up m8, be a pain in there arse and keep on at them


----------



## ian222

bigsyd said:


> When the original post was put up about janspeed I was most impressed but it just shows that they are no better than other companies . Ok the end result may be good but now they are just spoiling it because as usual they have taken on extra work knowing that there is already work in progress that needs to be finished first


Exactly what i would have said Syd, its a shame to hear this. i dont know how they get away with the time scales.

What did they say Frase when you quiz-ed them about the time scale??


----------



## R80RTT

I must be a saint to all engine builders...lol


----------



## les

Matt B said:


> Its also a pretty popular month for employees to take holidays mate, nothing like losing a couple of key employees to slow stuff down.
> I know that's certainly the case with all my staff.
> 
> Sure september will be better, hopefully both you and steve will have motors there.
> 
> Ps, surely if push comes to shove the air ride can be rescheduled to after the RR?


Don't understand that Matt. Holidays are preplanned (or should be) only holiday sickness not. :roll: When you plan your workload you take into account holidays if you are any kind of company. Seems though many motor engineering firms are not any kind of company. :? Things going wrong, parts waiting etc etc are all to some extent understandable but holidays ...Na. I bet your staff don't just say BTW I am on holiday next week for 2 weeks :roll: Thew only time I allowed that was when I could accommodate them. Preplanned work and the customer came first. That's business or should be. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## E3 YOB

bigsyd said:


> If the car is taking longer than expected because of problems the engine is giving but you can see that the garage is actualy seen to be working on and trying to rectify the problems that would be acceptable.
> To see that there is no work being done week after week and then the garage using the excuse that they are waiting for parts when there is loads of jobs that could be done but the car is then put at the back of the queue must make you so frustrated :evil:
> When the original post was put up about janspeed I was most impressed :roll: but it just shows that they are no better than other companies . Ok the end result may be good but now they are just spoiling it because as usual they have taken on extra work knowing that there is already work in progress that needs to be finished first
> 
> Chin up m8, be a pain in there arse and keep on at them


It is being delayed as they are just not spending any time on it. It seems they jump to the tune of a track car coming in for a new remap before the weekends racing (as its urgent) instead of doing the work that is paid for.

Basic stuff like photos. When they received the new head I needed photos to see it as I had it sent direct to them. They didn't bother sending any (yet say they will) and started porting it. It wasn't until I ordered another head that I could see for myself that it wasn't a big port. It takes 5 seconds in this day and age to send a photo. This has caused issue as I now had to decide to port a small port head due to the current inactivity on the build.

Numerous things can be worked on and as you say there is no real excuse apart from the decided to work on other things.

Spacers fuel rail
Polish throttle body
Brace exhaust manifold and tidy
Add poly bushes and boots
Send charge pipe for coating & hot side housing

Russel was giving a mild tune to a old Nissan Datsun which was being sold to cover a bloke's divorce settlement. It was a sorry tale and all the more sorry that they were spending time on the piece of sh*t rather than the TT. :wink: :lol:

Anyway I am sure things will pick up as they grow to loath me calling.


----------



## E3 YOB

It's not holidays Matty and obviously there was a long lead time up to when I should take the car in. I fixed date was given which was why I was annoyed when I went a week later only to see them just starting on the car.

I didn't choose the 22nd July it was the allotted time when no-one was on holiday and the build could take over the 4-5 week period as specified.


----------



## les

I am sorry to say this sounds all to familiar with tuning firms. Thank god for good old stage 2 :roll:


----------



## Matt B

frakay100 said:


> It's not holidays Matty and obviously there was a long lead time up to when I should take the car in. I fixed date was given which was why I was annoyed when I went a week later only to see them just starting on the car.
> 
> I didn't choose the 22nd July it was the allotted time when no-one was on holiday and the build could take over the 4-5 week period as specified.


Ah, right. Hey I know your pissed. Was just trying to get you on the bright side.


----------



## Matt B

les said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its also a pretty popular month for employees to take holidays mate, nothing like losing a couple of key employees to slow stuff down.
> I know that's certainly the case with all my staff.
> 
> Sure september will be better, hopefully both you and steve will have motors there.
> 
> Ps, surely if push comes to shove the air ride can be rescheduled to after the RR?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't understand that Matt. Holidays are preplanned (or should be) only holiday sickness not. :roll: When you plan your workload you take into account holidays if you are any kind of company. Seems though many motor engineering firms are not any kind of company. :? Things going wrong, parts waiting etc etc are all to some extent understandable but holidays ...Na. I bet your staff don't just say BTW I am on holiday next week for 2 weeks :roll: Thew only time I allowed that was when I could accommodate them. Preplanned work and the customer came first. That's business or should be. [smiley=book2.gif]
Click to expand...

Les, I love your use of "roll your eyes" and "reading icons", I could easily roll my eyes at your response as it is obvious your very simplistic model has flaws in the real world.
Of course holidays are pre planned, but your "business" model assumes either a very low skill base where all employees have equal level of skill (because their job is that simple) or you have found a universe where everyone is equally good at everything. 
Yes it may work for some things, but if you are managing a team of apple pickers versus a team of molecular biologists you would see there is a big difference sometimes in individual capability and indeed personalities, the presence of absence of which can massively affect output - even more so in a highly technical job shop environment. I look after a lot of staff, some of them are interchangeable and you just need a body in a workstation, very simple to manage, but some of them are very highly skilled and like it or not, when they arent there, it just doesnt work the same. I am sure this happens in Asda when you arent there!
There is also the division of labour aspect, sometimes you may actually underestimate the output of the guy that brushes up, and when he is on holiday, some of your more highly skilled labour is actually wasting time brushing up when they could be fabricating parts for the build.
Then you also have the fact that plagues many businesses, big and small and that is the massive disconnect between the manufacturing function and the sales and marketing divisions. The sales guys promise the world as they are just interested in taking money, quite often totally in the absence of information from the manufacturing team.

I know Frase is saying this isnt the case with his particular job, but it could have been.


----------



## E3 YOB

Matt I know what you were saying, I wasn't bitching  Should have used a smily :lol:

OK I have bashed out my build timeline they need to follow now. If they keep to this timeline (which is completely feasible) then it will be done in an acceptable timeline (10 weeks). Think they need some persistent project management.

*Week Starting 5th Sept:*

Head porting finished
Valves Seated
SAI plugged, VVT added
Head Mounted
Inlet Manifold Matched - T inlets plugged at top
Turbo support on exhaust manifold
Fuel Rail Spacers
Clutch & Flywheel
Outside Throttle Body Polished
Cams, Belts, tensioners added
Ancillaries mock-up

*Week Starting 12th Sept:*

Bushes changed
Engine mounts fitted
Exhaust Manifold Checked for clearance with turbo
Engine in, lightly torque Mounted
Downpipe Fabricated
Sport Cat Fabricated
TIP Fabricated
Fuel & Oil lines sized cut and fitted
Fuel Pump and Swirl Fitted
Fuel Reg mounted and inj filter
Ex Manifold send for coating
TIP & Downpipe send for coating
Sump baffled and Skid plate added

*Week Starting 19th Sept:*

Vacuum manifold bolted to bulkhead
SPA sensors lines through bulkhead
Intercooler fitted
Meth Injection fitted 2 locations post intercooler and TB
Exhaust Manifold Fitted
Turbo Fitted
TIP fitted
Downpipe & Cat fitted with 02 sensor spacer
Charge Pipe Fitted
Rocket cover fitted, coils, plugs, ECS coil clamps 
DV fitted to intercooler
Silicone hoses fitted
Ancillaries fitted
Oil in
Turbo Primed
Everything torqued correctly
Regal given notice of timeline

*Week Starting 26th Sept:*

Engine Run in
Car trailered to Regal Motorsport W/E


----------



## elrao

Sorry to hear yet another workshop with no management! I still don't think I've ever heard of one conversion go to plan and be completed in the time estimated. Mine took months, the priority always seems to go on the drop in jobs (where margins are higher) that get turned around while a customer waits.

I think most workshops just book in what they think they can fit in every day, but have no sort of plan before they start as to the order of work and who does what, the word 'contigency' doesn't exist, they rely on customers having to accept there will be a delay - if your car is in pieces then there isn't much you can do! Jobs like yours are the first to get neglected unfortunately.

When my R32 turbo was done the secondary (parallel) fuel pump wasn't wired in correctly, so above 5000rpm I lost fuel pressure and ran dangerously lean. I diagnosed it myself with the help of the kit manufacturer (HPA in Canada), vagcom and a fuel pressure gauge. Took it back to be rewired correctly under warranty from the installer and it took a couple of days, I was told 'it was not a priority as he has paying work that takes priority' ... I went livid as my work had already been paid for, done wrong and could have caused catastrophic failure if I hadn't noticed it!

Not all shops are bad, some I've used for my TT over the years have been pretty good to be fair, but the majority have no sense of time management!


----------



## Diveratt

Hi Frakay,

I know the feeling from my Morgan racing days  some places view every one elses job as more important than yours and seem to concentrate on the quick fix bread & butter tuning jobs as it helps with the cash flow. Bigger projects get side lined until you start holding thier feet to the fire then jobs move for a bit till you back off and it all slows down again. 

That said keep plugging on and I'm sure it will be all ready for the 29th (bloody well better be)

Kevin

PS thanks for the great write ups they are very inspiring


----------



## Matt B

elrao said:


> Sorry to hear yet another workshop with no management! I still don't think I've ever heard of one conversion go to plan and be completed in the time estimated. Mine took months, the priority always seems to go on the drop in jobs (where margins are higher) that get turned around while a customer waits.
> 
> I think most workshops just book in what they think they can fit in every day, but have no sort of plan before they start as to the order of work and who does what, the word 'contigency' doesn't exist, they rely on customers having to accept there will be a delay - if your car is in pieces then there isn't much you can do! Jobs like yours are the first to get neglected unfortunately.
> 
> When my R32 turbo was done the secondary (parallel) fuel pump wasn't wired in correctly, so above 5000rpm I lost fuel pressure and ran dangerously lean. I diagnosed it myself with the help of the kit manufacturer (HPA in Canada), vagcom and a fuel pressure gauge. Took it back to be rewired correctly under warranty from the installer and it took a couple of days, I was told 'it was not a priority as he has paying work that takes priority' ... I went livid as my work had already been paid for, done wrong and could have caused catastrophic failure if I hadn't noticed it!
> 
> Not all shops are bad, some I've used for my TT over the years have been pretty good to be fair, but the majority have no sense of time management!


Rob, I think that my Walbro could be playing up at high revs, can you PM me the details of this please.


----------



## les

Matt B said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its also a pretty popular month for employees to take holidays mate, nothing like losing a couple of key employees to slow stuff down.
> I know that's certainly the case with all my staff.
> 
> Sure september will be better, hopefully both you and steve will have motors there.
> 
> Ps, surely if push comes to shove the air ride can be rescheduled to after the RR?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't understand that Matt. Holidays are preplanned (or should be) only holiday sickness not. :roll: When you plan your workload you take into account holidays if you are any kind of company. Seems though many motor engineering firms are not any kind of company. :? Things going wrong, parts waiting etc etc are all to some extent understandable but holidays ...Na. I bet your staff don't just say BTW I am on holiday next week for 2 weeks :roll: Thew only time I allowed that was when I could accommodate them. Preplanned work and the customer came first. That's business or should be. [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Les, I love your use of "roll your eyes" and "reading icons", I could easily roll my eyes at your response as it is obvious your very simplistic model has flaws in the real world.
> Of course holidays are pre planned, but your "business" model assumes either a very low skill base where all employees have equal level of skill (because their job is that simple) or you have found a universe where everyone is equally good at everything.
> Yes it may work for some things, but if you are managing a team of apple pickers versus a team of molecular biologists you would see there is a big difference sometimes in individual capability and indeed personalities, the presence of absence of which can massively affect output - even more so in a highly technical job shop environment. I look after a lot of staff, some of them are interchangeable and you just need a body in a workstation, very simple to manage, but some of them are very highly skilled and like it or not, when they arent there, it just doesnt work the same. I am sure this happens in Asda when you arent there!
> There is also the division of labour aspect, sometimes you may actually underestimate the output of the guy that brushes up, and when he is on holiday, some of your more highly skilled labour is actually wasting time brushing up when they could be fabricating parts for the build.
> Then you also have the fact that plagues many businesses, big and small and that is the massive disconnect between the manufacturing function and the sales and marketing divisions. The sales guys promise the world as they are just interested in taking money, quite often totally in the absence of information from the manufacturing team.
> 
> I know Frase is saying this isnt the case with his particular job, but it could have been.
Click to expand...

Hi Matt and great you like my use of the smiles :wink: as they convey a sense of fun and lightheartedness as you know but there is also message to my posting. I think maybe you assume too much with your assumptions :roll: so I will explain further. I don't manage anybody at ASDA. I am of course referring to my previous 24 years employment when I managed 22 plus highly skilled employees maybe not molecular biologists but above tradesman's level. These were technical officers/building surveyors (certainly above motor mechanic level as their pay reflected) all with their own personal issues and problems along with skill/qualification levels as I am sure your staff also have. I wont bore you with duties and responsibilities of these people nor workloads and day to day issues. I was of course refereeing only to the issue of planned holidays nothing more as my post above shows. Of course there are day to day issues many of which can't be planned but holidays should be and yes in the real world at that. No fancy business plan required for preplanned holidays. BTW I work at ASDA a few days a week it helps pay for my car, being a trolley dolly is highly skilled and very dangerous you know :wink:

Sorry to hijack this thread as we seem to have gone off topic.


----------



## E3 YOB

Have to say they are very good and I am confident the work will be spot on. It looks great so far. Just not enough of it at the moment.

In hindsight a should have broken down clearly the build timeline at the beginning. Also me being 100 miles away I cannot be on their doorstep poking my oar in which means they are susceptible to locals from Thruxton and Castle Combe coming in and demanding work.

It just comes down to project management and being there to nag them.


----------



## les

Often appears the case that the bigger jobs are looked upon as "holiday jobs" They only work on them when things are slack, parts for other jobs are required for other jobs also waiting or a customer cancels a smaller job etc etc etc. They can't or won't commit engineers to working full time as this could result in turning down work which most places do not like to do for obvious reasons. However the motor engineering trade seems to be particularly affected by these things probably also due to low numbers of staff. :? I have also been subjected to similar in the past but at least I had a courtesy car while waiting.


----------



## E3 YOB

> Hi Frakay,
> 
> I know the feeling from my Morgan racing days some places view every one elses job as more important than yours and seem to concentrate on the quick fix bread & butter tuning jobs as it helps with the cash flow. Bigger projects get side lined until you start holding thier feet to the fire then jobs move for a bit till you back off and it all slows down again.
> 
> That said keep plugging on and I'm sure it will be all ready for the 29th (bloody well better be)
> 
> Kevin
> 
> PS thanks for the great write ups they are very inspiring


Cheers nice that you think so. Not all me throwing my toys out the pram then [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## R80RTT

Matt B said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its also a pretty popular month for employees to take holidays mate, nothing like losing a couple of key employees to slow stuff down.
> I know that's certainly the case with all my staff.
> 
> Sure september will be better, hopefully both you and steve will have motors there.
> 
> Ps, surely if push comes to shove the air ride can be rescheduled to after the RR?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't understand that Matt. Holidays are preplanned (or should be) only holiday sickness not. :roll: When you plan your workload you take into account holidays if you are any kind of company. Seems though many motor engineering firms are not any kind of company. :? Things going wrong, parts waiting etc etc are all to some extent understandable but holidays ...Na. I bet your staff don't just say BTW I am on holiday next week for 2 weeks :roll: Thew only time I allowed that was when I could accommodate them. Preplanned work and the customer came first. That's business or should be. [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Lol I love this... As worked for both Morrisons and Asda in my youth as manager, I can honestly tell you its a comparrison to Barbie College. All facing up, and non productive management. Someone I knew last week, was suspended from a store for not being tidy. Theres a massive difference between management and stacking shelves. Clue-less. As Les would properbly know, when the best shelf stackers disappear on holiday or are on the sick over stock increases lol lol When they get into the real world, along with public sector workers, life is suddendly a tad difference... Lol lol


----------



## Matt B

R8ORTT - you have a wicked sense of humour.


----------



## Diveratt

frakay100 said:


> Cheers nice that you think so. Not all me throwing my toys out the pram then [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Not at all. I once had a full race Ford Kent built that took almost a year, 200 bhp work of art when it finally arrived. Lots or trick stuff like Ti roller followers (Well it was for those days) All sorts of excusses while it was being done but what the heck.

Kevin


----------



## les

R80RTT said:


> [
> Lol I love this... As worked for both Morrisons and Asda in my youth as manager, I can honestly tell you its a comparrison to Barbie College. All facing up, and non productive management. Someone I knew last week, was suspended from a store for not being tidy. Theres a massive difference between management and stacking shelves. Clue-less. As Les would properbly know, when the best shelf stackers disappear on holiday or are on the sick over stock increases lol lol When they get into the real world, along with public sector workers, life is suddendly a tad difference... Lol lol


I am sure ASDA have a store in Trumpton where they train all their managers. Managers my arse they run away at the first sign of trouble and couldn't organise a piss up in a brewery. But hey they give me money and I quite enjoy being outside in all weathers plus we have a laugh :lol: I was going to suggest the management tool "walking the job" but refrained for fear they might learn something useful :wink: That's me sacked on Monday morning :lol: I have worked in LG and the private sector. Lots of the private sector is just as bad management wise for sure.


----------



## R80RTT

Matt B said:


> R8ORTT - you have a wicked sense of humour.


Lol lol Glad you get it lol lol I usually get some filed complaints.... Hence banning myself from certain threads lol


----------



## E3 YOB

Rich the mods are watching you mate


----------



## jamman

If one more thing is said (that doesn't suck up to me) I will close this thread and populate yours with crap, the mods are watching .....

Can't for the life of me remember who said that x x :lol:

Like I said Frase tell them straight what you want and when you expect it by.


----------



## jamman

Waaaaah waaaah waaaah PATHETIC

Anyway family day today got to go laterz peeps x ( I'm feeling very street today )


----------



## caney

I have learnt to add on 2 months after the finish date and you wont be far off! You should be fine for the rr day but factor in running in and mapping as well  projects like this are never considered urgent by these companies as most of the time its not your main car so they know you dont need it back straight away.i've lost count of the times i've dropped m car off at a company only to find out 2 weeks later they haven' even touched it :? If you dont run at the rrday then so be it,there will be other events


----------



## R80RTT

jamman said:


> Waaaaah waaaah waaaah PATHETIC
> 
> Anyway family day today got to go laterz peeps x ( I'm feeling very street today )


Your a family guy hey peter?


----------



## E3 YOB

caney said:


> I have learnt to add on 2 months after the finish date and you wont be far off! You should be fine for the rr day but factor in running in and mapping as well  projects like this are never considered urgent by these companies as most of the time its not your main car so they know you dont need it back straight away.i've lost count of the times i've dropped m car off at a company only to find out 2 weeks later they haven' even touched it :? If you dont run at the rrday then so be it,there will be other events


I am sure they will get it done this month, there is no real reason for them not to. Yeah running in and tuning, certainly need enough time for that. I think the given schedule over the coming weeks is doable and they will need a really good reason why this would not be the case.

I think it is best to have the North Vs South day as a deadline otherwise there is no incentive for them to touch the car. Apart from plaudits from the TT community and the bunch of money that was thrown their way, but when has that ever been an incentive :lol:


----------



## Diveratt

Good news Frase, I really want to see the car on the rollers.

Kevin


----------



## E3 YOB

Diveratt said:


> Good news Frase, I really want to see the car on the rollers.
> 
> Kevin


Kev

Did I not do you a signature matey?? Sorry about that!

Kinda like your effort though, has a personal touch to it


----------



## Diveratt

It's the joy of photo shop mate. Even more pleased as I managed to do it on my ipad

To be honest I did not see the post that you were doing them till after I'd ripped one off. 
May do a wee change to it if the Badger 5 big sucker works .

Kevin


----------



## tricklexxx

Matt B said:


> R8ORTT - you have a wicked sense of humour.


...and a 'flocking' fetish! :lol:


----------



## tricklexxx

Shit Frase, sorry to hear the lack of progress on your build matey - and especially after such a promising start! 

I'm sure, with you breathing down their neck, progress will pick up - if not give us all a shout and we'll send 'the boys' round for a little chat! :twisted:

Good luck!


----------



## TTKING

I have learnt to add on 2 months after the finish date and you wont be far off! You should be fine for the rr day but factor in running in and mapping as well projects like this are never considered urgent by these companies as most of the time its not your main car so they know you dont need it back straight away.i've lost count of the times i've dropped m car off at a company only to find out 2 weeks later they haven' even touched it If you dont run at the rrday then so be it,there will be other events

SO VERY VERY TRUE MATE!!!

Neil


----------



## techfreak

TTKING said:


> I have learnt to add on 2 months after the finish date and you wont be far off! You should be fine for the rr day but factor in running in and mapping as well projects like this are never considered urgent by these companies as most of the time its not your main car so they know you dont need it back straight away.i've lost count of the times i've dropped m car off at a company only to find out 2 weeks later they haven' even touched it If you dont run at the rrday then so be it,there will be other events
> 
> SO VERY VERY TRUE MATE!!!
> 
> Neil


I'd *8 2* point this out Neil, but i'm sure somebody said the exact same thing already... :mrgreen:


----------



## E3 YOB

A friday update for you...

JanSpeed reacted extremely positively to my grumble and have done everything they can this week to ensure the build is going ahead full speed. The head work is complete this week and they are going to send over some pictures. They have competed the chassis work and also fitted the intercooler which took a small bit of trimming of the crash bar. I believe today they fitted the oil cooler and fitted the new Vibra-Technics engine mounts. Today I think have also dropped the engine in to start in the downpipe and TIP fabrication.

They are sticking to my itinerary so all good in the hood [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

They also wanted to say they are JanProper and would not rush anything and want to ensure everything is perfect. I cannot grumble at that and they stand by their word that everything will be done to a very high standard, in which we have already seen so far.

I have just got my rocker cover back from Armourtex who have done a nice job making a sh*tty and pitted cast rocker cover look like a storm troopers cod-piece. I have added the ECS coil clamps and will send it off to JanSpeed next week for fitting.

They did the oil and coolant caps as well. All in £49 which is not bad at all.

Always nice to have some bling at the end of the week to show.


----------



## Diveratt

Thats starting to come together Frase Cant wait for the RR day


----------



## V6RUL

OOOO that is so white, i think surgical gloves will have to be involved putting that sucker on.
Good to hear that everything is on track.
Steve


----------



## bigsyd

i love the white with the gold clamps, this build is going to be awesome 8) rocker cover bolts same colour as clamp would be nice..but i have a mk2 what do i know :roll: :lol:


----------



## TTsline02

bigsyd said:


> i love the white with the gold clamps, this build is going to be awesome 8)


+ 1 can't wait to see this puppy in the flesh


----------



## E3 YOB

bigsyd said:


> i love the white with the gold clamps, this build is going to be awesome 8) rocker cover bolts same colour as clamp would be nice..but i have a mk2 what do i know :roll: :lol:


Syd, great minds mate. I have already got the anodised bolts the same colour as the clamps :lol:

Also the fuel regulator is gold and the pre injector filter  Should look nice


----------



## Brendanb86

I think I am going to love this car, however it is a very bitter sweet love. Since the day I bought my TT (before I saw your build) I have wanted to develop a white project I always had planned for my Cupra and decided to do on a TT instead. I wanted to have the nicest white TT in the land. But now, whatever I do, everyone will always say "that's a nice white TT, but not as nice as Frase's!" :evil: :lol:

Good luck though mate, can't wait to see it.


----------



## E3 YOB

Bren'

If it is any consolation I will have to keep the bugger clean :lol: [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Brendanb86

frakay100 said:


> Bren'
> 
> If it is any consolation I will have to keep the bugger clean :lol: [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Ha ha, it'll be worth it! Did you ever fit all the new bumpers, etc? Or is that last piece of the puzzle? I'm considering not going white now and going with something a little different. But when you've had your heart set on something for so long, it's hard to veer away from it!


----------



## E3 YOB

Bumpers are going on with the air-ride which is happening as soon as I get the car back 8)


----------



## ian222

Brendanb86 said:


> I wanted to have the nicest white TT in the land.


Now thats a quote mate, get on with it then lol.


----------



## E3 YOB

ian222 said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to have the nicest white TT in the land.
> 
> 
> 
> Now thats a quote mate, get on with it then lol.
Click to expand...

 :lol: Nicest Silver would be a good start Bren :lol:


----------



## bigsyd

frakay100 said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> i love the white with the gold clamps, this build is going to be awesome 8) rocker cover bolts same colour as clamp would be nice..but i have a mk2 what do i know :roll: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Syd, great minds mate. I have already got the anodised bolts the same colour as the clamps :lol:
> 
> Also the fuel regulator is gold and the pre injector filter  Should look nice
Click to expand...

this makes me


----------



## jamman

In all honesty I cant say I like one bit.......... :mrgreen:

Well maybe the turbo, oh and the Wheels, oh and the brakes, oh and the etc etc etc

Gay, Gay, Gay.........

Hate you :-*

Your dogs cute though.

But your girlfriend kisses funny :wink:


----------



## Brendanb86

frakay100 said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to have the nicest white TT in the land.
> 
> 
> 
> Now thats a quote mate, get on with it then lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: Nicest Silver would be a good start Bren :lol:
Click to expand...

Too much competition for that, why do you think I chose white?! Only a handful to compete with!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## tricklexxx

Brendanb86 said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to have the nicest white TT in the land.
> 
> 
> 
> Now thats a quote mate, get on with it then lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: Nicest Silver would be a good start Bren :lol:
> 
> Too much competition for that, why do you think I chose white?! Only a handful to compete with!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could go with pink then? :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> In all honesty I cant say I like one bit.......... :mrgreen:
> 
> Well maybe the turbo, oh and the Wheels, oh and the brakes, oh and the etc etc etc
> 
> Gay, Gay, Gay.........
> 
> Hate you :-*
> 
> Your dogs cute though.
> 
> But your girlfriend kisses funny :wink:


Watch it James or he'll bite your head off :lol:


----------



## Matt B

Good to see this build back on track again.


----------



## Charlie

Looking good Franny baby, laying your smack down somewhat seems to have borne fruit 

I may have to convince what will be my new wife of about 2 weeks by the time of the rolling road to let me come along so I can check it out 

p.s your dog is super cute, but mine would have him for a light snack 

Charlie


----------



## E3 YOB

Charlie said:


> Looking good Franny baby, laying your smack down somewhat seems to have borne fruit
> 
> I may have to convince what will be my new wife of about 2 weeks by the time of the rolling road to let me come along so I can check it out
> 
> p.s your dog is super cute, but mine would have him for a light snack
> 
> Charlie


Tell her tough your married now so get used to it :lol:

Then put some gold water on your slapped face and tell her that you are going to an interior design conference in Gloucestershire to get inspiration for the new furniture and walk in wardrobe design you have planned.

(My dog would have your dog any day)


----------



## gavin22000

Hi guys,bit of a newbee to the forum and would like to ask some advise.Im looking to upgrade to a set of 20's and there is a nice selection of wheels in 5x120 fitment so i'll be fitting 15mm adapters.I want to get the rims right under the arches so is there any1 here who has some experience fitting 20's on the mk1tt?

Thanks


----------



## R80RTT

gavin22000 said:


> Hi guys,bit of a newbee to the forum and would like to ask some advise.Im looking to upgrade to a set of 20's and there is a nice selection of wheels in 5x120 fitment so i'll be fitting 15mm adapters.I want to get the rims right under the arches so is there any1 here who has some experience fitting 20's on the mk1tt?
> 
> Thanks


Not many people do it due to the heavyness, cost and drivability. Most stick with 19s. Even 19s can catch when dropped 40mm plus on a 112 with spacers.


----------



## Bikerz

Frankey - You have ported a small port head and not got the LP? This should be intresting to see how much of a limiting factor a SP is even when ported.
Fuellab kit is not cheap., but very nice looking!
Cant wait to see End of Oct at RR day


----------



## E3 YOB

The head has been ported to a large port dimension so I don't think there will be much restriction. Just some poor fellow had to do it 

Obviously with a large port to start it would have been less work (but then I didn't suffer) and I could have got a few more mm on the head. Ultimately I can't see it being restrictive having seen how much has been taken out of it... Just costs more to get it the same as a large port.


----------



## E3 YOB

Ok chaps

Just waiting on some pictures to be sent over. I expect it will be Monday I get some pics but I will pay JanSpeed a visit on Wednesday this coming week.

The engine is now in the car! 8)

They finished today adding Pro Alloy baffles to the sump and adding a PA skid plate.

The one thing that we are waiting to see is how much clearance (IF ANY) there is with the manifold and turbo mounted in the engine. As the manifold was fabricated on an A3 there is no guarantees on that one fitting until it is bolted on. [smiley=baby.gif]

So this week coming it is all about the down-pipe, TIP and sports cat fabrication. They will also reinforce the manifold. The down-pipe is a V-band fitment which I wanted as ultimately it is easier to fit. Once fabricated I will get a quick turnaround at Zircotec to ceramic coat it all.

This week coming I will be giving Regal the headsup that the car is coming down to them. They required a weeks notice so I will be able to fix a date towards the end of the month.

Bar any manifold mishaps things are going to plan. 8)


----------



## Adam-tt

looking forward to the pics


----------



## VSPURS

Are you fitting any kind of flex capability off the downpipe?


----------



## E3 YOB

I will have a flex connector on the down-pipe and on the wastegate to down-pipe to give it some room to move under heavy torque. Last thing I want is cracks. I am hoping the Vibra-technic mounts will do their job well without being too brutal and have an ECS dog bone.

Get some pic up then you tease!  :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

frakay100 said:


> I will have a flex connector on the down-pipe and on the wastegate to down-pipe to give it some room to move under heavy torque. Last thing I want is cracks. I am hoping the Vibra-technic mounts will do their job well without being too brutal and have an ECS dog bone.
> 
> Get some pic up then you tease!  :lol:


I have the Vibratech mounts and dog bone and they seem to work fine.

No more pics just yet.

Maybe Mon or Tue for another one!


----------



## R80RTT

Damn.... Everyones quiet and modding secretly lol


----------



## VSPURS

R80RTT said:


> Damn.... Everyones quiet and modding secretly lol


Shhhhhhhh! All will be revealed soon ish!


----------



## E3 YOB

All trying to cram as much in as possible before the 29th :lol:

Rich tried to call you back


----------



## VSPURS

Next outing for me is Castle Combe on the 8th so got to be ready for then!


----------



## E3 YOB

Cams in










Exhaust side heavily ported




























Rocker cover on



















Lots of porting on the inlet side










There has had to be some slight adjustments on the engine mounts due to the girdle. This stopped the engine going in on Friday however it is going in the bay today. Then the next question is will the turbo and manifold fit in the bay? [smiley=bigcry.gif] Let's wait and see


----------



## RICYCLE

Just spent what felt like a lifetime reading through the whole lot but never the less v well done and i only wish i had that many patience,Hope to see more pics soon.


----------



## AwesomeJohn

Very nice Frase, looks like it's coming together nicely. Good luck with the rest of the build! 8)


----------



## E3 YOB

Cheers Jon and thanks for the various parts from Awesome 
The ECS coil clamps look great


----------



## V6RUL

Looking good man, pity its going to be hidden in the bay.
Would be nice to see all the ancillaries fitted before it goes in and fingers crossed for ya with regards to rear clearance.

Its all too pretty looking and i hope their wearing surgical gloves for the next part of the operation.
Steve


----------



## Adam-tt

I love the ecs coil pack hold down kit and would love to buy it but i cant justify the cost of shipping


----------



## E3 YOB

adam-tt said:


> I love the ecs coil pack hold down kit and would love to buy it but i cant justify the cost of shipping


Unless you have loads of power going through the engine there is no real need for them. I actually got them to stop the coils popping out (although I don't know how much of an issue that really is) rather than for looks. It is just great that they do them in bling colours so form and function for these.


----------



## E3 YOB

Steff



> Looking good man, pity its going to be hidden in the bay.
> Would be nice to see all the ancillaries fitted before it goes in and fingers crossed for ya with regards to rear clearance.


Well the key thing they need to check is the exhaust mani, so that is critical before they start bolting anything else on. They will need to take the engine out again once they have checked clearance.



> Its all too pretty looking and i hope their wearing surgical gloves for the next part of the operation.


Steve, there's no such thing as too pretty.


----------



## Nilesong

It'll never fit.

:lol: :lol:

Good luck with this Frase.

Can't wait to see you pass me in Chiswick! 

Or not. Probably be a blur anyway.  :x


----------



## E3 YOB

Nilesong said:


> It'll never fit.
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Good luck with this Frase.
> 
> Can't wait to see you pass me in Chiswick!
> 
> Or not. Probably be a blur anyway.  :x


When you see push chairs going flying and 4x4s swerving you will know I coming through the High Road 
Actually unlikely to be in Chiswick much as I have pretty much finished the contract I had there... Might get to a West London meet at some point though 8)


----------



## Nilesong

:lol:

I'll smoke you an organic Falafel! :lol:


----------



## Diveratt

Looks awesome Frase, good to see its all coming together. Really hope its going to be ready for the RR day

Kevin

PS Looks we have a Southern Mascot, I'm bringing T3RBO along unless some works on him to put his car on the RR


----------



## E3 YOB

Diveratt said:


> Looks awesome Frase, good to see its all coming together. Really hope its going to be ready for the RR day
> 
> Kevin
> 
> PS Looks we have a Southern Mascot, I'm bringing T3RBO along unless some works on him to put his car on the RR


Cheers Kev

It should be there for the day. Can't guarantee I will be running full boost, but fingers crossed eh! 

I will add Rob as a Mascot


----------



## E3 YOB

Okay so it fits!!! Woohoo  8)

It's tighter than a virgins daughter; will need a bit of lube, but it will just about get in there.

The rocker cover will need a touch of machining at the back as the compressor housing is rather big. Not a problem to take these two unneeded threads off the back.



















A reroot of the air conditioning pipe will give enough room for the down-pipe fabrication. Again not much room to play with (but then that was expected) but it is looking okay without the need of any drastic measures.










I am going to go down to JanSpeed tomorrow to have a look but the gamble getting the exhaust fabricated on a S3 in a left had drive country seems to have paid off okay [smiley=cheers.gif]. As long as any critical pipework is not too close to the heat sources then it can stay pretty standard around the housing area and then ceramic coated to death.

Just a word to anyone doing an engine build. The girdle I added.... as nice as it is actually changes the mounting position of the engine on the TT. JanSpeed have had to do a fair bit of fettling to get the mounting correct (i'll be able to give clearer details on this tomorrow). I think 034 Motorsport have no idea that it causes this issue due to having never having a TT to hand or a gearbox to that matter. It is sorted but took a bit of effort and chopping.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

God that was an epically long, enjoyable and interesting read!

I have to congratulate you in choosing Janspeed to do your build - I used them in the past, not for engine work, but to knock an exhaust and cats up for the Porsche and had nothing but praise for their work and attitude. I didn't want an off-the-shelf item and asked them to manufacture to my spec. 
Promised that they could do it in a day, but for various reasons they didn't manage. Not a problem; stuck my wife and myself in hotel at their cost, worked through the night. Collected us from the hotel at 9am with the car ready to get back to Scotland - absolutely faultless all round.

If I was ever to be taken by the urge to go for something similar (or more modest!) to your build, Janspeed would be at the top of my list.

I'll look forward to reading future instalments and seeing how it turns out. I'd say good luck after reading of some the failures in similar ventures with other so called respected builders...somehow I don't think luck will feature with Janspeed, just good old fashioned craftsmenship, engineering and skill 

Dave


----------



## E3 YOB

haha Dave thanks for the comments. When it is all done I will do another post and condense the whole thing as it is becoming a rather mammoth read now.

I can only praise their work so far and really enjoy communicating with them. Some builders/business make you feel like they have just pulled your heart out and started playing keepy-ups with it infront if you. [smiley=bigcry.gif] I can only say good things on the way they are handing the build at the moment. Nice to hear other good feedback.

Hopefully this thread won't go on for another 80 pages as no-one will ever sit through it


----------



## Matt B

looks good matey. Really hope the rest of the build goes as well as the first bits 

Whose software will you be running ??

I have been having a few running issues recently (high boost only) and have been desperate to get it resolved before the RR.
I may have made a breakthrough tonight , or it could be a false dawn - pics will follow


----------



## E3 YOB

Matt B said:


> looks good matey. Really hope the rest of the build goes as well as the first bits
> 
> Whose software will you be running ??
> 
> I have been having a few running issues recently (high boost only) and have been desperate to get it resolved before the RR.
> I may have made a breakthrough tonight , or it could be a false dawn - pics will follow


It will be a live map done to my requirements. They will choose a base map which is close to what I want and then tune it from there.

Still got a bit of time until the RR day [smiley=book2.gif] Still feels like I have a mountain to climb to get it all ready before then. [smiley=bomb.gif] Hopefully I will get some time in October.

Hmm sounds interesting, a high boost issue... bit pics to follow???... What have you been up to???? :lol:


----------



## T3RBO

Coming along nicely mate


----------



## Matt B

frakay100 said:


> Hmm sounds interesting, a high boost issue... bit pics to follow???... What have you been up to???? :lol:


All is revealed


----------



## E3 YOB

Been out most of the day at JanSpeed to look at the clearance of the manifold and the turbo fitment. Nice little package on my doorstep on my return.










Having looked at the manifold in my view there was not suitable clearance for the down-pipe and not enough to align the compressor where I wanted it. Fortunately I had a better made manifold on standby and getting their exhaust guy to come and have a look he confirmed that he can put a T3 flange on it and wastegate. The positioning of the turbo further over to the right and sitting slower give ample room for the down-pipe and compressor alignment. A result as the JBS manifold is much better quality that the custom one I had made. I would not feel comfortable that the none purged welds would last very long so this is a good result going down today to review the location.

Plenty of room for V-band 3" downpipe now










Much more room for the turbo and Wastegate










Janspeed will also cut out a section where the manifold has been Mig welded by the flange, obviously git damaged at some point in time. I hadn't noticed until we saw it today. When they have finished with it, it will be a very nice manifold.

I am pleased with he outcome as the pro street manifold I don't think would last.


----------



## techfreak

looks lovererly

gonna be flying soon


----------



## Charlie

All very exciting Frase  I can't wait to see it all finished, air ride the lot 

Charlie xx :-*


----------



## jamman

Looks great frasybaby...

What sort of running in period are you expecting :wink:


----------



## Bikerz

jamman said:


> Looks great frasybaby...
> 
> What sort of running in period are you expecting :wink:


Steve has advised him to try and do 10k running in miles, toping up the oil every 100 miles :wink:

On a serious note he mentioned its being dyno run in


----------



## jamman

Bikerz said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great frasybaby...
> 
> What sort of running in period are you expecting :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve has advised him to try and do 10k running in miles, toping up the oil every 100 miles :wink:
> 
> On a serious note he mentioned its being dyno run in
Click to expand...

Not forgetting to use mineral to keep the costs down :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Running in period is going to be as short as it takes to run up some miles on the Dyno :twisted:

Time is now against me tick tock


----------



## tricklexxx

Well I think 'time' is probably one of the only things that might be quicker than your car Frase, if all goes to plan!


----------



## E3 YOB

It's gunna be tight getting it all done for October 29th but it should be okay I think [smiley=end.gif]

I have had to make a concession on a couple of things - The turbine housing is off to be ceramic coated today, but I doubt with the timescales I will be able to coat the down-pipe and manifold as they are still being worked on. I will have these heat wrapped for now and get those two items done at a later date. There is a 10 day turnaround on coating and it will just delay everything too much.


----------



## R80RTT

frakay100 said:


> It's gunna be tight getting it all done for October 29th but it should be okay I think [smiley=end.gif]
> 
> I have had to make a concession on a couple of things - The turbine housing is off to be ceramic coated today, but I doubt with the timescales I will be able to coat the down-pipe and manifold as they are still being worked on. I will have these heat wrapped for now and get those two items done at a later date. There is a 10 day turnaround on coating and it will just delay everything too much.


So you wont be attending your own rolling road event.... Maybe you and steve could have a coaching holiday together lol :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

I'll be there to wipe the floor with you don't worry. You had better get yours ready as at this point in time you're driving the coach :lol:


----------



## R80RTT

Lol lol lol


----------



## Gone

frakay100 said:


> Nilesong said:
> 
> 
> 
> It'll never fit.
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Good luck with this Frase.
> 
> Can't wait to see you pass me in Chiswick!
> 
> Or not. Probably be a blur anyway.  :x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you see push chairs going flying and 4x4s swerving you will know I coming through the High Road
> Actually unlikely to be in Chiswick much as I have pretty much finished the contract I had there... Might get to a West London meet at some point though 8)
Click to expand...

Very welcome buddy. Make sure the air ride is working though!


----------



## gavin22000

Hi,frakay100.Im a bit of a newbee to this site and wondered if you could give me some advise on what offset to go for on a 20" rim???


----------



## gavin22000

I have seen a nice set in a 5x112 fitment so need 15mm adapters.They are 8.5x20 et 35 and rears are 9.5x20 et 35 Will these go on??


----------



## E3 YOB

Hi Gavin

These will stick out on the rear a bit and you will get some rubbing issues. It might look a little too much poke maybe
The rears will stick out 8.7mm out of the archway. Personally on a 20" wheel I would not go wider than 8.5 all round.


----------



## R80RTT

gavin22000 said:


> I have seen a nice set in a 5x112 fitment so need 15mm adapters.They are 8.5x20 et 35 and rears are 9.5x20 et 35 Will these go on??


Rears will be awful !! definately not happening


----------



## gavin22000

Thanks for the advise frakay100.I thought as much,i have found the same wheels which are 9j all round with a 50 off set,I really want these wheels and they are the mercedes cl63 amg reps,what offset,width,adapters,tyres are u running mate?


----------



## E3 YOB

gavin22000 said:


> Thanks for the advise frakay100.I thought as much,i have found the same wheels which are 9j all round with a 50 off set,I really want these wheels and they are the mercedes cl63 amg reps,what offset,width,adapters,tyres are u running mate?


For those wheel you should run

A 20mm PCD adapter on the front
A 25mm PCD adapter on the back

This will give you a nice stance and the wheel will fill snugly in the arches.

I run a 15mm PCD adapter in the front and a 20mm PCD adapter on the back on a 8.5/20 wheel
The tyres are 20/30/235

Cheers

Frase


----------



## gavin22000

If i was to run a 15mm adapter all round to get them in the arches would they rub the coilovers?The reason i ask this is because obviously with the 20's on its going to be riding higher than with my 19's and i want to get it as low as possible.

Was thinking maybe running a 225 or even a 215 stretch to get them to go under nicely?

Sorry about all the questions mate just want to make sure i get the right setup


----------



## E3 YOB

15mm would not be a good idea for a few reasons...

You want calliper clearance. Depending on the size of your discs (f they are standard they are small) the calliper will sit closer to the hub of the wheel. A 20" wheel is much flatter at the hub and clearance is at the rim. If you have a small disc then you may not get clearance, so as large as spacer as possible is advised.

On a 15mm PCD you will have to cut your studs down (like I had too). It is hard work cutting through 10 hardened still studs, let alone 20.

A 20mm PCD adapter is fundamentally safer.

You will get clearance on your suspension with a 20mm.

A 20mm front 25mm back will be 1.65mm INSIDE arch front, 2.65mm INSIDE arch back. This will look much better than if your wheels are further in as they will look flush with the bodywork.

On a 9" I would use a min 235. As you can see from mine, the tyres are pretty stretched on a 235, 8.5 - Any more stretch would just be terrible for the ride and look shit imho.










If you have any more questions just PM me.

I have actually had my hubs drilled now to be safer running PCD adapters.

cheers

Frase


----------



## gavin22000

Tried pm you but it doesnt give me the option for some reason,new hear so prob doing something wrong lol

Anyway thanks for the advise and when i get the rims fitted and find out how to post pics i will put some up


----------



## gavin22000

still cant pm you for some reason frase.Just wanted to ask advise on a set of wheels i have come across at a give away price.They are 20" kahn rs-c,8.5j all round with a 35 offset and a 112 pcd so again i would need adapters.Will they fit with the adapters?

Thanks


----------



## E3 YOB

gavin22000 said:


> still cant pm you for some reason frase.Just wanted to ask advise on a set of wheels i have come across at a give away price.They are 20" kahn rs-c,8.5j all round with a 35 offset and a 112 pcd so again i would need adapters.Will they fit with the adapters?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Gav

Yes these will fit with adapters. Just be careful that you get brake clearance with them, but that offset will be fine with 15mm PCD adapters on the front and 20mm on the back.

Frase


----------



## gavin22000

Top man 

will they go on with 20mm adapters at the front aswell as i already have them to hand?


----------



## gavin22000

by the way what offset are your wheels?


----------



## E3 YOB

My wheel offset is ET35

With a 20mm on the front you will be okay of you like a bit of poke as they will sit 6mm outside the arch


----------



## gavin22000

i'll give them a try and see how they sit first i think.

nice1 mate


----------



## E3 YOB

So now it is all about the pipework. :arrow:

The downpipe has been tacked. Monday the external wastegate will be positioned and the pipe will be fabricated to join the downpipe. It should then be beautifully welded by tuesday along with the full custom 3" Janspeed system.

You can see the V-band connected downpipe. The turbine housing was coated black as white would not withstand the temperatures of the turbo and cam-coat said it would degrade quickly. SO function over form had to be chosen there.

Due to time constrains some stuff will have to be coated, blinged and polished at a later date.










Tacked downpipe. A fiddly job getting this right. This will be purge welded by tuesday.










SPA gauges it situ which will tell me the essentials on the engine. The liquid TT has been moved to the far right.










V-band connected down-pipe awaiting the wastegate connection pipe and two sensors. SPA EGT and O2 Sensor










Looking at my photo I can see that they have the intercooler pipework the wrong way up. DV connector should be facing inwards.










The engine 'should' be starting to be run in at the end of the week. The bits to do are welding dowpipe and exhaust system, sorting the vacuum and custom water lines out, fuel and oil lines and seeing if we can squeeze the oil cooler in somewhere.


----------



## caney

Bloody hell mate that all looks very impressive! Although and i hate to say it i'd be very surprised if its all finished for the rr day as in mapped etc.fingers x mate


----------



## tricklexxx

Good update Frase... all I can say (again! :roll is it;s gonna be immense when it's done!


----------



## turbo87

You don't mess around this is one awesome build! hope its simple sailing and can't wait to see this up and running


----------



## E3 YOB

caney said:


> Bloody hell mate that all looks very impressive! Although and i hate to say it i'd be very surprised if its all finished for the rr day as in mapped etc.fingers x mate


It is going to be tight that is for sure... Fingers crossed that I actually make the RR day :? [smiley=juggle.gif] I hope so but it is touch and go at this point. I am down there every week at the moment which in itself is costing a fortune in travel costs.

I certainly am pushing it on the custom build front.


----------



## Ruffmeister

One word. Awesome!

One hell of a build thread! Top work! 8)


----------



## E3 YOB

turbo87 said:


> You don't mess around this is one awesome build! hope its simple sailing and can't wait to see this up and running


Mate, PM me where you live. See you're in London 8)


----------



## E3 YOB

Ruffmeister said:


> One word. Awesome!
> 
> One hell of a build thread! Top work! 8)


haha, thanks, it's bloody exhausting lol


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> turbo87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't mess around this is one awesome build! hope its simple sailing and can't wait to see this up and running
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, PM me where you live. See you're in London 8)
Click to expand...

Careful Turbo Frase is a swinger :wink: :lol:

Keep on at 'em Frase no reason why engine shouldn't be done in time if they pull their fingers out...... :wink:


----------



## turbo87

frakay100 said:


> turbo87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't mess around this is one awesome build! hope its simple sailing and can't wait to see this up and running
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, PM me where you live. See you're in London 8)
Click to expand...

PM sent 8)


----------



## E3 YOB

> Careful Turbo Frase is a swinger :wink: :lol:


lol now that would be an interesting bowl of keys


----------



## turbo87

jamman said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turbo87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't mess around this is one awesome build! hope its simple sailing and can't wait to see this up and running
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, PM me where you live. See you're in London 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Careful Turbo Frase is a swinger :wink: :lol:
> 
> Keep on at 'em Frase no reason why engine shouldn't be done in time if they pull their fingers out...... :wink:
Click to expand...

LOL! :lol:


----------



## pinotattt

Nail biting build :wink:

We're as keen as you are to see this through 8)


----------



## R80RTT

Dont panic lol I have issues as well lol its all good fun ......


----------



## jamman

R80RTT said:


> Dont panic lol I have issues as well lol its all good fun ......


Yes but yours are all mental health issues Rich :-* :lol:


----------



## caney

R80RTT said:


> Dont panic lol I have issues as well lol its all good fun ......


At least you've got your bloody cams in ,mine still haven't turned up yet! Gonna be tight for getting mine finished as well


----------



## E3 YOB

haha everyone is waiting on something. Looks like there could be a few of us taking the big excuse award


----------



## AwesomeJohn

That looks like it's coming a long really well Frase, i hope the rest of the build runs smooth for you mate.


----------



## nate

good update! really looks hamazing!

cant wait to see what your going to get out of it !


----------



## E3 YOB

Couple of hand made items to post










You can see the how to make a double din on my post here

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=241053


----------



## jamman

CF is great (there everyone happy) :roll:

Like the double din mate you can see the effort was worth it


----------



## R80RTT

jamman said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont panic lol I have issues as well lol its all good fun ......
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but yours are all mental health issues Rich :-* :lol:
Click to expand...

That comment nearly sneaked through munt face!


----------



## jamman

Good one though wasnt it buddy :-*


----------



## Mondo

jamman said:


> CF is great (there everyone happy) :roll: )


'Cept that Anne Summers-esque handbrake. Not my thing at all... :roll:

(which means I can't afford it  )


----------



## E3 YOB

Mondo said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> CF is great (there everyone happy) :roll: )
> 
> 
> 
> 'Cept that Anne Summers-esque handbrake. Not my thing at all... :roll:
> 
> (which means I can't afford it  )
Click to expand...

Cost about £30 to make and this










:lol:

Got funny looks from the neighbours stood vigorously sanding a handbrake on the balcony!


----------



## Mondo

£30 I can do, but no way my delicate hands are getting a blister.  :?


----------



## 4ndrew

Looks great frase! Skinning my handbrake is my next job. Any tips on how to do joint lines as I'm pretty sure it's impossible to do with a single piece...

Andrew.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E3 YOB

4ndrew said:


> Looks great frase! Skinning my handbrake is my next job. Any tips on how to do joint lines as I'm pretty sure it's impossible to do with a single piece...
> 
> Andrew.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did mine with a single piece so mine is, as they say, seamless.

Just fold it and join on the underside of the handle and also on the sloped face.

One trick that I used to keep the shape of the button end. Get a cork from a wine bottle. When you have added your skinning resin cork it at that end. That will ensure it will keep its shape when setting.

Also when you fold the two sides onto each other just make the two parts meet. I just left a big overlap (one side sticking up) and then when I sanded it back it left a smooth clean join.

I'll have a look to see if I too any pictures of the laying of the carbon fibre, not sure I did but will check.

Good luck 8)

Frase


----------



## Spandex

Another thing worth remembering if you're trying to get joints flat is that the resin won't stick to polythene sheet, so you can use this to apply pressure to whatever you're skinning. Not as good as vacuum bagging, but it can help minimise the sanding and stop edges lifting while the resin kicks.

I know from experience that getting that handbrake looking like that is impressive. Fortunately, all the CF stuff I've done has been for strength, not looks, so I can paint over my poor quality handiwork.


----------



## V6RUL

You've done a really good job on that handbrake cover..its as good as the OSIR one..








Steve


----------



## Gone

frakay100 said:


> I did mine with a single piece so mine is, as they say, seamless.
> 
> Just fold it and join on the underside of the handle and also on the sloped face.
> 
> One trick that I used to keep the shape of the button end. Get a cork from a wine bottle. When you have added your skinning resin cork it at that end. That will ensure it will keep its shape when setting.
> 
> Also when you fold the two sides onto each other just make the two parts meet. I just left a big overlap (one side sticking up) and then when I sanded it back it left a smooth clean join.
> 
> I'll have a look to see if I too any pictures of the laying of the carbon fibre, not sure I did but will check.
> 
> Good luck 8)
> 
> Frase


Also a good excuse to drink a bottle of wine


----------



## E3 YOB

Spandex said:


> Another thing worth remembering if you're trying to get joints flat is that the resin won't stick to polythene sheet, so you can use this to apply pressure to whatever you're skinning. Not as good as vacuum bagging, but it can help minimise the sanding and stop edges lifting while the resin kicks.
> 
> I know from experience that getting that handbrake looking like that is impressive. Fortunately, all the CF stuff I've done has been for strength, not looks, so I can paint over my poor quality handiwork.


That's a good tip. Yep my parts are all style over substance :lol:



> You've done a really good job on that handbrake cover..its as good as the OSIR one.


I think you mean better than the Osir one Steve  :lol: Actually they put a seam in a rather exposed place on the Osir one, detracts from the looks a little. Experimenting making some knee-pads at the moment. I'll see how they turn out as I started with Richmond 3M backed carbon fibre. Doesn't take resin that well though as the carbon fibre won't absorb so not sure how the finish will look yet.


----------



## 4ndrew

Ok, single piece it is then ;-) I suppose with the joints on the underside it's not too bad. Did you cut the piece of carbon to shape before you laid it, or was it a square that you cut with scissors where needed?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4ndrew

Spandex said:


> Another thing worth remembering if you're trying to get joints flat is that the resin won't stick to polythene sheet, so you can use this to apply pressure to whatever you're skinning. Not as good as vacuum bagging, but it can help minimise the sanding and stop edges lifting while the resin kicks.


I actually have access to a vacuum packer, but I'd say the handbrake is a little big, good tip for smaller parts. Would clingfilm stick? Could loop a few rounds of that pretty easily I'd say ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spandex

4ndrew said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing worth remembering if you're trying to get joints flat is that the resin won't stick to polythene sheet, so you can use this to apply pressure to whatever you're skinning. Not as good as vacuum bagging, but it can help minimise the sanding and stop edges lifting while the resin kicks.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have access to a vacuum packer, but I'd say the handbrake is a little big, good tip for smaller parts. Would clingfilm stick? Could loop a few rounds of that pretty easily I'd say ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I don't think clingfilm would stick, but I've never tried it. To vacuum bag stuff properly you need something that can provide a constant pressure overnight while it fully cures really - There are plenty of 'how to' videos on youtube. For skinning, it's overkill though, as it's mostly used in situations where weight is the primary concern (it lets you minimise the amount of resin in the part). Skinning is good for looks or strength, but isn't really about weight savings.


----------



## E3 YOB

4ndrew said:


> Ok, single piece it is then ;-) I suppose with the joints on the underside it's not too bad. Did you cut the piece of carbon to shape before you laid it, or was it a square that you cut with scissors where needed?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I folded it over and then cut it to shape on the shaft. You can cut most the excess off when you have folded the cloth over the top and trim before you then press the cloth down and around the handle.


----------



## 4ndrew

Cheers, I'll give this a go and let you know how I get on, can't see it coming up as good as yours, but it won't stop me from trying ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E3 YOB

It is a thing of beauty I can't quite contain my excitement. Strange the emotions a few bent pipes can stir up. It is now on the bench and being welded, the beast should be turning over for the first time this week.

They have done a fantastic job fabricating the downpipe. Awesome 8) 8)


----------



## V6RUL

Looks like things are moving on.
Make sure they fit an expansion flexi in the WG discharge pipe !!
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Doesn't actually need it but you'll see finished shots soon so I will leave it to them.


----------



## V6RUL

frakay100 said:


> Doesn't actually need it but you'll see finished shots soon so I will leave it to them.


Okey dokey then.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

V6RUL said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't actually need it but you'll see finished shots soon so I will leave it to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Okey dokey then.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Alrighteee


----------



## AwesomeJohn

That looks really well, It'll definately need a flexi on the down pipe though, you really don't need it cracking as i bet it'll oly come off again with the engine out. You should leave the WG pipe sticking straight out, get it throwing some big flames out! 8)


----------



## jamman

Looks great Frase :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

AwesomeJohn said:


> That looks really well, It'll definately need a flexi on the down pipe though, you really don't need it cracking as i bet it'll oly come off again with the engine out. You should leave the WG pipe sticking straight out, get it throwing some big flames out! 8)


The downpipe will have a flexi sure. 8) The wastegate pipe has to be fabricated (but I don't suspect personally the wastegate really needs it). After all they have been building exhausts for 62 years and I guess they know what they are doing.


----------



## AwesomeJohn

frakay100 said:


> AwesomeJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks really well, It'll definately need a flexi on the down pipe though, you really don't need it cracking as i bet it'll oly come off again with the engine out. You should leave the WG pipe sticking straight out, get it throwing some big flames out! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> The downpipe will have a flexi sure. 8) The wastegate pipe has to be fabricated (but I don't suspect personally the wastegate really needs it). After all they have been building exhausts for 62 years and I guess they know what they are doing.
Click to expand...

62 years, what did they work on 1st Puffing Billy? :lol:










TOOT TOOT


----------



## E3 YOB

AwesomeJohn said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AwesomeJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks really well, It'll definately need a flexi on the down pipe though, you really don't need it cracking as i bet it'll oly come off again with the engine out. You should leave the WG pipe sticking straight out, get it throwing some big flames out! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> The downpipe will have a flexi sure. 8) The wastegate pipe has to be fabricated (but I don't suspect personally the wastegate really needs it). After all they have been building exhausts for 62 years and I guess they know what they are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 62 years, what did they work on 1st Puffing Billy? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOOT TOOT
Click to expand...

Lol - Yeah :lol:

Same year Autograph started on Steffs car


----------



## E3 YOB

Jon

What caught your attention to the post?  Did you think I was upset with you guys? :lol: You know that wouldn't be possible


----------



## AwesomeJohn

frakay100 said:


> Jon
> 
> What caught your attention to the post?  Did you think I was upset with you guys? :lol: You know that wouldn't be possible


I've been keeping my eye on the post for ages but i don't always feel it is appropriate for me to post with me being on here in works time,

Plus i'm a sucker for a bit of good old fabrication work! 8)

Glad to know that no matter how hard we try we can't upset you! :lol:


----------



## jamman

Looking forward to seeing this car along with all the other monsters at the RR day


----------



## bigsyd

Igor it's alive


----------



## Matt B

looking really good. Are they still on track for the RR day then?

Matt


----------



## E3 YOB

AwesomeJohn said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jon
> 
> What caught your attention to the post?  Did you think I was upset with you guys? :lol: You know that wouldn't be possible
> 
> 
> 
> I've been keeping my eye on the post for ages but i don't always feel it is appropriate for me to post with me being on here in works time,
> 
> Plus i'm a sucker for a bit of good old fabrication work! 8)
> 
> Glad to know that no matter how hard we try we can't upset you! :lol:
Click to expand...

Well the subject line said Friggin Awesome - Thought that had grabbed your attention


----------



## E3 YOB

Matt B said:


> looking really good. Are they still on track for the RR day then?
> 
> Matt


The car should be started this week. It should be going to Regal next week fingers crossed so on track at the moment. I will probably not have the kit on or the air ride but that is not as important as getting the thing running and actually to the event 

SO far so good bar any explosions


----------



## Matt B

frakay100 said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> looking really good. Are they still on track for the RR day then?
> 
> Matt
> 
> 
> 
> The car should be started this week. It should be going to Regal next week fingers crossed so on track at the moment. I will probably not have the kit on or the air ride but that is not as important as getting the thing running and actually to the event
> 
> SO far so good bar any explosions
Click to expand...

Fantastic news mate. U dont need the air ride to claim the prize at the RR


----------



## E3 YOB

Matt B said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> looking really good. Are they still on track for the RR day then?
> 
> Matt
> 
> 
> 
> The car should be started this week. It should be going to Regal next week fingers crossed so on track at the moment. I will probably not have the kit on or the air ride but that is not as important as getting the thing running and actually to the event
> 
> SO far so good bar any explosions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fantastic news mate. U dont need the air ride to claim the prize at the RR
Click to expand...

Actually the awards haven't shown up yet either :? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## AwesomeJohn

frakay100 said:


> AwesomeJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jon
> 
> What caught your attention to the post?  Did you think I was upset with you guys? :lol: You know that wouldn't be possible
> 
> 
> 
> I've been keeping my eye on the post for ages but i don't always feel it is appropriate for me to post with me being on here in works time,
> 
> Plus i'm a sucker for a bit of good old fabrication work! 8)
> 
> Glad to know that no matter how hard we try we can't upset you! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the subject line said Friggin Awesome - Thought that had grabbed your attention
Click to expand...

 :lol: Didn't even spot that!


----------



## caney

frakay100 said:


> Doesn't actually need it but you'll see finished shots soon so I will leave it to them.


There was a guy on seatcupra.net who had a similar turbo,manifold set up and his cracked/split because of no flexi being used mate. They fixed the crack then it split again and thats when they put the flexi in :?


----------



## E3 YOB

caney said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't actually need it but you'll see finished shots soon so I will leave it to them.
> 
> 
> 
> There was a guy on seatcupra.net who had a similar turbo,manifold set up and his cracked/split because of no flexi being used mate. They fixed the crack then it split again and thats when they put the flexi in :?
Click to expand...

Cheers Caney

I'm not going to make decision on the directional forced of a manifold without being in front of it, or because some other build that doesn't much relate to me had a cracked manifold. I have just posted up pictures of the tacked downpipe and ultimately adding a flexi onto the wastegate is up to JanSpeed.  [smiley=argue.gif]

They sent me pics, I posted them, there might be reinforcements going on or a flexi, I haven't questioned anything just posted the pics as they came through.


----------



## Diveratt

This tread just gets better & better I can't wait till it's running and it's not even my car


----------



## jamman

Diveratt said:


> This tread just gets better & better I can't wait till it's running and it's not even my car


+1 If only to stop the big girls blouse crying down the phone to me [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> This tread just gets better & better I can't wait till it's running and it's not even my car
> 
> 
> 
> +1 If only to stop the big girls blouse crying down the phone to me [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Sorry mate I didn't catch what you wanted from the text, email and phone call...? Was it a new signature strip you ere after? :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> Sorry mate I didn't catch what you wanted from the text, email and phone call...? Was it a new signature strip you ere after? :lol: :lol:


 :-*


----------



## badger5

frakay100 said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't actually need it but you'll see finished shots soon so I will leave it to them.
> 
> 
> 
> There was a guy on seatcupra.net who had a similar turbo,manifold set up and his cracked/split because of no flexi being used mate. They fixed the crack then it split again and thats when they put the flexi in :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Caney
> 
> I'm not going to make decision on the directional forced of a manifold without being in front of it, or because some other build that doesn't much relate to me had a cracked manifold. I have just posted up pictures of the tacked downpipe and ultimately adding a flexi onto the wastegate is up to JanSpeed.  [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> They sent me pics, I posted them, there might be reinforcements going on or a flexi, I haven't questioned anything just posted the pics as they came through.
Click to expand...

get them to add the flexi in the external gate..
trust me - it will save you/themm some angst in the days to come


----------



## elrao

+1 for the flexi. Am assuming you'll have some stiff engine mounts too. Was amazed how much the engine bucked in the engine bay under load even with my uprated mounts. My exhaust has a box flexi down closer to where the cat would have been, didn't stop one of the welds snapping on the way to a RR day a few years back! Car had to go back to have it repaired (was out of warranty, but they fixed it FOC anyway thankfully!)


----------



## E3 YOB

Hi Mate

The car has vibra-technics mounts and an ECS dogbone which should hopefully keep the engine pretty stable. The block has also been reinforced with a girdle to minimise flex.










The exhaust manifold has had struts added to the flange to support the weight of the turbo and minimise movement.


----------



## Matt B

T minus two weeks to RR.

I have my fingers crossed for you bud


----------



## E3 YOB

Cheers mate, think I need them crossed. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## E3 YOB

Just got back from JanSpeed. Travelling 200 miles a day at the moment and getting straight on to the engine is quite tiring. I got a lot done today and I did want an involved build but actually building it myself I didn't quite expect.

I did get through a lot today and had a grumble at the owner about the lack of resource that has been put on the car. Frankly if I hadn't taken the time off to get down there things would not be progressing very well. At the moment I am still struggling to think that the car will be anywhere near ready for RR day, but I can but hope. They are putting more resource on the car in the coming days but I fear it might be too little too late.

Anyway here is a phone shot of the engine bay as I left it at 8:30pm this evening. My Jiffy-Tite fuel line connectors might be a bit big (should have got angled but hard to judge of a computer screen)  I do love them though. We'll have to see if the charge pipe clears them otherwise it will be dull black Aeroquips in their place.

Still sh1t loads to do. Yesterday I drilled through the bulkhead by that grommet hole. Had to drill it to get the boost sensor plugs through (quite big on SPA). Was a nervous experience as right next to the main wiring loom. Covered that is a cardboard tube first and successfully opened up the bulkhead. Fitted the SPA gauges, wired them to ignition and earthed them. BTW the double din fits perfectly. 

Today Inlet properly fixed, main water lines done to heat exchanger. Breather lines attached, TIP mocked up. Still loads to do :?


----------



## ian222

What was their orginal time scale on this that they quoted you? Are they giving you anything off the price for the extra time it has taken as a penalty or even your time doing it yourself?


----------



## E3 YOB

Can't really discuss it on an open forum but common sense should prevail. Let's just say if I invoiced them for my time as I do other companies they would have to pay me to build my car.

The original timescale was 4-5 weeks - We are now in the 15th week!


----------



## Baalthazaar

Fair play to ye mate, this is the sort of thing I joined this forum for, watching other people doing the things I am not brave enough to attempt....Looks amazing, I hope the bonnet still closes after all that lot is squeezed in.... :mrgreen:


----------



## E3 YOB

Baalthazaar said:


> Fair play to ye mate, this is the sort of thing I joined this forum for, watching other people doing the things I am not brave enough to attempt....Looks amazing, I hope the bonnet still closes after all that lot is squeezed in.... :mrgreen:


If not it will have a big bonnet bulge and a phoenix and flames put on the front  :lol:

Sounds like Russ made good progress today so I will be back down there tomorrow. Currently got the water distiller churning away and will take some Meth (methanol rather than crystal) down with me. Will do a late one but fingers crossed the car will be cranking tomorrow.


----------



## V6RUL

Good luck to ya Frase..push push push
Im sure with you on the case, things will go well.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

F*cking website logged me out an lost my last post

Anyway have just got back again...

I did all the Vacuum lines today, all good to go. Fixed the Vacuum Manifold to the strut tower, nice bit of kit.

I did say I don't think my car is going to make it onto the rollers. Running out of time and it would probably be unwise to stick it on a rolling road too early, that's if it is ready to go anywhere.

Missing two 12x1.5 bungs from the swirl pot. f*cking annoying when you come across little things like that. They have been ordered.

All that needs to be done on the car now is this.


 Coolant water line attached (Russ gave it a spray so it will be fitted tomorrow[/*]
 Run the Meth lines into the chassis rail and connect to intercooler[/*]
 Fit new hubs tomorrow [/*]
 Fit oil cooler tomorrow[/*]
 Add two bungs into swirl pot[/*]
 Add coils, sparkplugs and oil[/*]
 Add fuel[/*]
 Weld clutch pedal[/*]
 fit charge pipe and filter[/*]
 Start engine[/*]


































































Temporary blue Aeroquip on Fuel Reg as black 120 are hard to come by at the moment


----------



## V6RUL

Its coming on, but as you said, time is the enemy.
From whats left, you should be finished early next week so you can get some miles on her and then decide about the rollers, but as long as your there, thats the important bit.

Nice pics and liking the gold bling..that turbo thingy looks a bit tight..wonder if the bonnet vents are going to be seen on this build?
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Going to do the final check tomorrow but car is looking good to start. Not enough fuel in the tank to build the fuel pressure properly. The swirl pot has a 1 litre capacity and I doubt the tank late this evening held that much. Tomorrow morning we will fill the yob up do some final checks and start the beast up.

Unfortunately the car is not going to make it to the RR day but first signs are looking good as turbo received oil and pressure is good.

I will finish tomorrow tidying the electrics inside the car, checking the oil and fuel lines. Fuel regulator misted some fuel out of the pressure gauge which was the only issue; looking good 8)

I will post a vid up tomorrow of the car starting. Going to be soundproofing the rear where my noisy pump and swirl-pot are located.


----------



## turbo87

Fingers crossed it all comes together for crunch time 

Will be checking this thread for the videos as promised tomorrow lol


----------



## jamman

Well that's 5min 23secs of my life I will never get back................

All joking aside hope it all goes well today mate (sure it will)


----------



## AwesomeJohn

jamman said:


> Well that's 5min 23secs of my life I will never get back................
> 
> All joking aside hope it all goes well today mate (sure it will)


 :lol:

3.04am, do you never sleep? :?

Good luck Frase, it looks like it is all finally coming together nicely, i hope today it purrs like a kitten, or is it a Tiger 8)

When the car is up and running make sure you get some rubber grommets round those braided fuel hoses where they come through the wheel well, it would take a while but you don't want [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> Well that's 5min 23secs of my life I will never get back................


haha, you watched it all then - sucker :lol:

Go and kiss your callipers or something, ugly.



> When the car is up and running make sure you get some rubber grommets round those braided fuel hoses


Thanks John, there is already rubber grommets there, just probably hard to see on my vid. The tank is also rubber mounted and we have made sure none of the braided lines will rub through any of the other lines  [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## AwesomeJohn

Good call, when i used to be at Dub Sport a very long time ago we had a VR6 turbo, anyway it went a little like this. Whats that smell, F#C#! WOOOOOOFFFFFFFF! :lol:

Definately wouldn't want that to happen to anyone else and a good job we where close to the fire extinguishers! :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Frase Where has your battery gone?????


----------



## 4ndrew

Is the bodykit going to go back on at some point?


----------



## Diveratt

All coming together Frase. see you on Friday


----------



## jamman

Forsooth methink one does hear a distant rumble from the loins of Janspeed could it be ye mystical creature known as "Yob" has risen from it's slumber.................. :wink:


----------



## bigsyd

is it ALIVE


----------



## jamman

bigsyd said:


> is it ALIVE


What do you think............ :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

Some of you have asked why no vid 

I am driving over 200 miles a day to work on the car which see's me get back at 11:30 each night so can't upload the vids without a WIFI connection so do it as soon as I get in






The thug is born - Now I know how Dr Frankenstein must have felt :lol:

It is running on pure methanol that's why it sounds like a dragster :lol: 

(actually it is because the custom exhaust system is yet to be built)


----------



## E3 YOB

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Frase Where has your battery gone?????


Been waiting on a new miniature battery so will need to fabricate a new tray but it will stay in the front as the rear will have a lot going on also. 

Battery should have been here a week ago but you can't rely on many companies to deliver on time


----------



## Matt B

HOLY CRAP - cant really tell much from that other than its running :lol: :lol:

That sounds really, really angry


----------



## bigsyd

Igor!It's alive,it's alive&#8230; it's ALIVE


----------



## Ginn L

Looks the bollocks mate, you've made some serious progress with this car, well done.

Engine sounds evil! Your doing 200miles a day? This is not your daily car surely?

Look forward to seeing it in the flesh 8)


----------



## EnfieldTT

Nice one fraze.

I do like popping into this thread and seeing this nasty piece of shit coming along! 8)

Nice to see you gave the engine builders a well needed kick up the crack too. Absolute piss take, to take your dough, then just fanny around drinking cups of tea all day long.

I'd have made them agree to milestone payments. When companies don't want to agree to them, you can tell that they're a lazy bunch and so just take your business elsewhere. Any well-run business has no problem project/resource planning.


----------



## E3 YOB

> HOLY CRAP - cant really tell much from that other than its running
> 
> That sounds really, really angry


It will be going on the rollers on Thursday afternoon to start running it in so I will get a decent video of it (rather than my phone) and hopefully will be clearer



> Looks the bollocks mate, you've made some serious progress with this car, well done.
> 
> Engine sounds evil! Your doing 200miles a day? This is not your daily car surely?
> 
> Look forward to seeing it in the flesh


I am driving 200 miles a day to work on the car at JanSpeed. I have taken the month off to get the car finished so it has become my job at the moment :lol:


----------



## Ginn L

200 miles a day, talk about commitment  must be nice taking a month off to work on your own car 

Saying that, it's just more expenses I suppose :lol: hopefully it will all be worth it when the car's complete!


----------



## E3 YOB

EnfieldTT said:


> Nice one fraze.
> 
> I do like popping into this thread and seeing this nasty piece of shit coming along! 8)
> 
> Nice to see you gave the engine builders a well needed kick up the crack too. Absolute piss take, to take your dough, then just fanny around drinking cups of tea all day long.
> 
> I'd have made them agree to milestone payments. When companies don't want to agree to them, you can tell that they're a lazy bunch and so just take your business elsewhere. Any well-run business has no problem project/resource planning.


They have done a good job on the engine and there has been a lot of custom work. They are under resourced and it has taken me going down there and working on the car to get it finished. It is beneficial as in the sense that I have been able to direct them and has enabled me to get a lot of stuff done with the welders. I would say it has put a grand or so in travel expenses getting down there this month (car rental, fuel)

Got to say in some ways I would like it to have been quicker, but on the flip I love working on my car so there is not many places that would let me come in and run around 8) 8) . What I would say is they are excellent at what they do, just need a good project manager on site. I have not paid the full bill up-front, I gave them half but I won't be charged the full time it has taken as a lot of the time they were on other things.

It has been good as the car is completely by my design so I am really quite pleased that I have been working on the car the past two weeks as I know every inch of it.

I would say a BT build like this is not for the faint hearted. It takes a lot of energy - But I am hoping the few weeks extra mean that I have a really reliable YOB for years to come


----------



## jamman

I actually feel the fact that you have made the effort to drive down there and do so much yourself will make the car even more special to you as it's been a very hands on experience for you of late.

If your a petrolhead which we all are there is nothing much better than the feeling you get when a build first springs into life I'm made up for you.

Nowwwww please no more calls late at night...................... :wink:  :-*

Well done Frase good no great work we will raise a glass (or 2) to the beast Friday :wink:


----------



## Nilesong

GIFSoup


----------



## V6RUL

Nice to see things are starting to come alive and it does sound very angry..very angry.
If Pipewerx are anything to go buy, it will take all day to fabricate your exhaust.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Cheers Chaps



> Nice to see things are starting to come alive and it does sound very angry..very angry.
> If Pipewerx are anything to go buy, it will take all day to faricate your exhaust.
> Steve


That is a good marker Steff. It means JanSpeed will do it in 4 days then :lol:


----------



## turbo87

How many miles are you going to put on until mapping?


----------



## E3 YOB

I will put on around 250 miles before mapping. Don't really need more than that. How's your TT going?


----------



## turbo87

250miles is nothing you will get that over and done with in a day 

My TT hmm... Just waiting for the new cartridge for the turbo to be fitted then its happy days.


----------



## Diveratt

Sounds amazing any chance it will turn up on the 29th?


----------



## E3 YOB

Diveratt said:


> Sounds amazing any chance it will turn up on the 29th?


I wish it could but there is no chance I am afraid. Still needs the exhaust finishing, running in and tuning so it won't be ready until next week 

I am leaving to get to Gloucestershire on the Friday afternoon but alas will be travelling in a Mk2


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds amazing any chance it will turn up on the 29th?
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it could but there is no chance I am afraid. Still needs the exhaust finishing, running in and tuning so it won't be ready until next week
> 
> I am leaving to get to Gloucestershire on the Friday afternoon but alas will be travelling in a Mk2
Click to expand...

Traitor :wink:


----------



## Matt B

Frase, I am really pleased this is coming together for you. I think James is right, and this personal effort will only add to your attachment, and lets face it knowledge of the car.

Its gonna be one helluva TT when its finished. I just hope that you are happy at the end of the build with the outlay versus result. From what I have seen so far I am sure you will - though I can only imagine how much you have spent [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## E3 YOB

Matt B said:


> Frase, I am really pleased this is coming together for you. I think James is right, and this personal effort will only add to your attachment, and lets face it knowledge of the car.
> 
> Its gonna be one helluva TT when its finished. I just hope that you are happy at the end of the build with the outlay versus result. From what I have seen so far I am sure you will - though I can only imagine how much you have spent [smiley=gossip.gif]


It is rather a lot - I just had a tally [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## turbo87

Big turbo builds = ££££ but the smiles are priceless (when they are working well lol). Also knowing that you have managed this project and got hands on is something that must feel good


----------



## bigsyd

If this is a stupid question  as nobody has asked well that's me :roll:



> pure methanol


 do you know why it was 1st started on this m8


----------



## E3 YOB

The pure methanol line was a joke btw 

Now the reason I am running Meth is that I raised the compression of my engine to 9.5:1 and don't want any detonation. 

The car was not started with Meth on and I would never run pure meth on the car. I joked that it sounded like a dragster as I was running it on pure meth, but it is actually due to the exhaust system not being attached; the 3" downpipe is flapping in the wind.

The meth is only being turned on when the car gets to Regal.


----------



## E3 YOB

Thought I would post a shot of my new winter wheels.



















Have also got one of these babies to install - HKS EVC 6 Color - This will tell me just about everything going on and allow me to control my boost 8)










Exhaust is still being worked on at the moment so no build updates as of yet. I will get some shots of the new interior parts up soon that I have made.


----------



## V6RUL

Nice wheels and EBC, if it's the same size as mine are you going to fit it in the headlining alarm sensor?
Steve


----------



## jamman

Wheels look great buddy 

Gauge thing looks like it should play some sort of retro pacman game :-*

Will it keep an eye on oil consumed ? :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

V6RUL said:


> Nice wheels and EBC, if it's the same size as mine are you going to fit it in the headlining alarm sensor?
> Steve


I went for a thrash in a 600bhp evo the other day. He had the previous version 6 to mine, same dimensions and mounted it in eye view on the window column. I will probably position the same, seemed a good location. Great bit of kit though.


----------



## V6RUL

Oh, yours is quite a bit bigger, mine is approx 60 x 20mm.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

The car is booked into Regal Motorsport on Thursday - The end is near, of should I say the beginning?


----------



## V6RUL

frakay100 said:


> The car is booked into Regal Motorsport on Thursday - The end is near, of should I say the beginning?


Nice one..about time to.
Get them to put it on their 4wd dyno.. 8) 
Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

frakay100 said:


> The car is booked into Regal Motorsport on Thursday - The end is near, of should I say the beginning?


Great news Frase... Can't wait to see pics, vids.. ect... and we'll have to get together again.... Me and matt were talking about inviting you southerners to our local AwesomeGTI place around April time... :lol: :lol:

although mine has developed a little problem.. :? 
(keeping it off the other threads as it might have been failing on sat too)

gonnna assess the damage tonight but a ECU light is worrying me slightly... especially with the error it';s recording..


----------



## E3 YOB

tony_rigby_uk said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The car is booked into Regal Motorsport on Thursday - The end is near, of should I say the beginning?
> 
> 
> 
> Great news Frase... Can't wait to see pics, vids.. ect... and we'll have to get together again.... Me and matt were talking about inviting you southerners to our local AwesomeGTI place around April time... :lol: :lol:
> 
> although mine has developed a little problem.. :?
> (keeping it off the other threads as it might have been failing on sat too)
> 
> gonnna assess the damage tonight but a ECU light is worrying me slightly... especially with the error it';s recording..
Click to expand...

Yeah i'll be up for making the treck to Awesome

Not been tweaking again have you Tony? Fingers crossed that Sat was not old blues Swan Song [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

frakay100 said:


> Yeah i'll be up for making the treck to Awesome
> 
> Not been tweaking again have you Tony? Fingers crossed that Sat was not old blues Swan Song [smiley=bigcry.gif]


No nothing major (well just yet) all fingers are pointing to the coolant temp sensor G62... but may still be something head related.  (looking unlikely though)


----------



## jamman

It's all coming along Frase, good news....


----------



## Bikerz

Just caught up. Looks great buddy!


----------



## R80RTT

frakay100 said:


> The car is booked into Regal Motorsport on Thursday - The end is near, of should I say the beginning?


Fantastic... Looking forward to this


----------



## R80RTT

tony_rigby_uk said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The car is booked into Regal Motorsport on Thursday - The end is near, of should I say the beginning?
> 
> 
> 
> Great news Frase... Can't wait to see pics, vids.. ect... and we'll have to get together again.... Me and matt were talking about inviting you southerners to our local AwesomeGTI place around April time... :lol: :lol:
> 
> although mine has developed a little problem.. :?
> (keeping it off the other threads as it might have been failing on sat too)
> 
> gonnna assess the damage tonight but a ECU light is worrying me slightly... especially with the error it';s recording..
Click to expand...

Hence you driving a 30mph on way home lol


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

R80RTT said:


> Hence you driving a 30mph on way home lol


yup


----------



## E3 YOB

Regal have said my car will be with them about a week.

They will cap the torque at 550 for the sake of the gearbox 

I really hope when I get the car back it doesn't snow.


----------



## TTsline02

Exciting times!


----------



## V6RUL

frakay100 said:


> Regal have said my car will be with them about a week.
> 
> They will cap the torque at 550 for the sake of the gearbox
> 
> I really hope when I get the car back it doesn't snow.


550lb/ft is big stuff, you will only need 50 if it snows..don't eat the yellow type..
Steve


----------



## VSPURS

frakay100 said:


> Regal have said my car will be with them about a week.
> 
> They will cap the torque at 550 for the sake of the gearbox
> 
> I really hope when I get the car back it doesn't snow.


Depending on what your power delivery ends up like 550 lb/ft is about right for drivability. As you saw last weekend on mine, when it comes in, it comes in hard and it can end up a bit user unfriendly if you have too much. Lol! 8)

I think you'll be pleased with what 550lb/ft of Torque feels like though!


----------



## E3 YOB

VSPURS said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regal have said my car will be with them about a week.
> 
> They will cap the torque at 550 for the sake of the gearbox
> 
> I really hope when I get the car back it doesn't snow.
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on what your power delivery ends up like 550 lb/ft is about right for drivability. As you saw last weekend on mine, when it comes in, it comes in hard and it can end up a bit user unfriendly if you have too much. Lol! 8)
> 
> I think you'll be pleased with what 550lb/ft of Torque feels like though!
Click to expand...

Yeah they said any more than that is not really usable and yours looked and sounded enough to me :lol: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

frakay100 said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regal have said my car will be with them about a week.
> 
> They will cap the torque at 550 for the sake of the gearbox
> 
> I really hope when I get the car back it doesn't snow.
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on what your power delivery ends up like 550 lb/ft is about right for drivability. As you saw last weekend on mine, when it comes in, it comes in hard and it can end up a bit user unfriendly if you have too much. Lol! 8)
> 
> I think you'll be pleased with what 550lb/ft of Torque feels like though!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah they said any more than that is not really usable and yours looked and sounded enough to me :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Yeah, I dont think you'll be disappointed!

:roll:  8)


----------



## Charlie

I can't wait 

Charlie


----------



## tricklexxx

Tenterhooks Frase...tenterhooks 8)


----------



## E3 YOB

It has certainly been a big effort but I am pleased it is coming 'successfully' to the end  Fingers crossed :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

frakay100 said:


> It has certainly been a big effort but I am pleased it is coming 'successfully' to the end  Fingers crossed :lol:


Frase, it's never the end!!


----------



## V6RUL

I thought that..and was told that :lol: 
Steve


----------



## bigsyd

550  I think it is safe to say you will feel it pull 8) as fook


----------



## E3 YOB

VSPURS said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has certainly been a big effort but I am pleased it is coming 'successfully' to the end  Fingers crossed :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Frase, it's never the end!!
Click to expand...

I think taking a glimpse at what I have spent on the car it is pretty much the end. :lol:

I now need to try and salvage the spare room and change it from the parts warehouse it has become.


----------



## VSPURS

frakay100 said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has certainly been a big effort but I am pleased it is coming 'successfully' to the end  Fingers crossed :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Frase, it's never the end!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think taking a glimpse at what I have spent on the car it is pretty much the end. :lol:
> 
> I now need to try and salvage the spare room and change it from the parts warehouse it has become.
Click to expand...

There will be loads to do to get it 'just right', sorting out any little glitches etc
But that's the good bit. A little tweak here and there.

Enjoy it Frase, it's definately fun!


----------



## stevebeechTA

Looking forward to the next vid of the car coming alive


----------



## cablekid

Hey frakay100!

Your car came along pretty good!!

Congratz! I got a question for ya tho, How did you fit the Intercooler behind the Regula Front Bumper?

Cause on mine it looks like the intercooler might fit but not the outlet pipes.


----------



## V6RUL

You know when things are just going right.. :lol: 
Guess who turns up..  
Welcome Mr.Kid..hope you've got the tree out ya TT.
Steve


----------



## cablekid

V6RUL said:


> You know when things are just going right.. :lol:
> Guess who turns up..
> Welcome Mr.Kid..hope you've got the tree out ya TT.
> Steve


Hello Hello!

What do you mean Tree!? Lol.. You might be thinking about another person with the other kit.

My has no tree in it  !


----------



## jamman

Stevie is prob a little confused.... nothing new :wink:


----------



## cablekid

jamman said:


> Stevie is prob a little confused.... nothing new :wink:


Lol, I did mange to get the SIDE SKIRTS off the one who did wreck into a tree 

To complete my regula tuning kit )


----------



## V6RUL

Maybe some twigs were left in the skirts..
Steve


----------



## cablekid

V6RUL said:


> Maybe some twigs were left in the skirts..
> Steve


Nah it was cracked a little bit but i fixed that  !!

Lets not clutter frakay thread )


----------



## jamman

3 days and counting Frase, kid at xmas springs to mind.


----------



## Diveratt

Its Thursday ! how is it going?


----------



## E3 YOB

Guys

Slight change of plan. Trying to get the car to idle yesterday and get some miles on the block proved difficult. This was all down to the MAF housing size and the R32 throttle body. It was making the car run dangerously lean so we couldn't put any miles on the block and couldn't get the car to Regal. The engine did not know what was going in with the current Stage 1 map.

So Adam (used to run AMD and currently runs audi sport.net) kindly came over to see if he had a map he could chuck on the car so we could at least get some miles on the block.

Long and short of it was that we couldn't find a map that would fit into the TT table size allowance.

Adam then gave Morgan a call and said why don't we get Morgan to come to JanSpeed. Now this seemed to make a lot of sense, I hadn't really considered Morgan coming JanSpeed  . The car stays with the engine builders, morgan can supply a map over the tinternet to get the car running in and then full map it once he is happy. I will benefit having Morgan's autistic eye looking through the engine bay. With Morgan having mapped the car the first time round I know first hand you can't get better than Vagcheck. It also means I don't have to trailer the car anywhere and can be happy the car will be done right.

So where are we now? Looks like we are not going to be doing the main mapping until the 24th Nov. However the car will be running in and the ignition calibration and mapping will be taking place.

I have been a bit quite the last few days as I have been at JanSpeed but I have also done my back in from driving back and forth :? so I am spending my time lying on a flat surface at the moment so won't be replying much :? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jamman

Good idea will be a great car to showcase Vagchecks talents


----------



## techfreak

Done your back in driving? What you gonna be like in the YOB monster? I think you should just let me have it and save your back further damage.


----------



## caney

Confused as to why it runs lean on idle tbh? Even bigger injectors will adjust enough to be safe,if you ran at very low boost on full chat it should still be safe.never heard of this happening before mate :?


----------



## E3 YOB

i will drop them back the standard TB (typical that lots of old parts were taken home) and stick the standard injectors in. In theory should cause it no problem. It seems it is the TB size causing the issue but we'll test that this coming week if that is the case.

it wasnt hunting and was the afr was around 20. made no difference going back to standard injectors or with the MAF out so will see what happens with the standard throttle body being scaled correctly.


----------



## Diveratt

You need a sticker for your back window

" Running In you are invited to overtake while you still have the chance"


----------



## TTsline02

Diveratt said:


> You need a sticker for your back window
> 
> " Running In you are invited to overtake while you still have the chance"


  I like that one!


----------



## tricklexxx

Diveratt said:


> You need a sticker for your back window
> 
> " Running In you are invited to overtake while you still have the chance"


:lol:


----------



## UK225

frakay100 said:


> i will drop them back the standard TB (typical that lots of old parts were taken home) and stick the standard injectors in. In theory should cause it no problem. It seems it is the TB size causing the issue but we'll test that this coming week if that is the case.
> 
> it wasnt hunting and was the afr was around 20. made no difference going back to standard injectors or with the MAF out so will see what happens with the standard throttle body being scaled correctly.


Hi Fraser,

I dunno how long you have been running the vehicle for on each start but bear in mind lambda regulation activating is not instant...

For example if its only running for a very short period from a cold start then ANY hardware throwing the mixture off, the ECU will not be initially attempting to correct for within its adaptation windows... likewise if a vacuum leak exists.

Adam didn't mention this lean issue to me just a bad idle.. but anyway don't worry I will request a few checks next week that should quickly isolate the cause.

Just need your full hardware list, & we will make a start on preparing the calibration 

Regards
Morgan


----------



## caney

Hi morgan,this was what i was trying to get at! Bigger tb would cause a little part throttle stutter and revs fluctuating at worst but not cause major issues? Same goes fo bigger injectors,stutter for a bit then they will settle within ten minutes or so.obviously all this will be fine tuned when the full on mapping starts


----------



## E3 YOB

Ok this is how it has been chaps

JanSpeed didn't have the lamba sensor in or the EGT. I said they needed the sensors in and the mixture will be lean if the lamba sensor is not in place.

They added the sensors but have not run the car for any period of time. The AFR reader was showing 20 (blip the throttle and it will read 16) but referencing what Morgan just said there has not been enough running time to see a change in the AFR. The engine has hardly been cranked tbh since the sensor was added or prior.

Yesterday I was logging error codes and they were relating to miss fires on cylinders and low maf reading which is all to be expected.

On the last crank the exhaust actually smelt rich. The car idles with some miss fires on all cylinders and popping on the inlet. What Steve has just said correlates with what Regal also expect that there should not really be an issue on the idle with an increased tb.

The cars idle is not so much the issue. It was the lean reading. Without boost it is probably not so much an issue I guess. The car drove onto the rollers no problem and a lot of time on Wednesday was taken up by adjustments to the exhaust system.


----------



## ViperOneZero

Your nearly there mate. Been a great thread to read, and Im sure we are all looking forward to completion, and your videos.


----------



## E3 YOB

Cheers Mr Gibson

Yeah nearly there. Can't wait to get the car on the road again.

I'll have to get some shots of the exhaust system that they have made, it is beautiful and sounds awesome.


----------



## VSPURS

Looking forward to seeing the results and certainly hearing the thing come on boost!!

I bet you cant wait now as its so close!


----------



## E3 YOB

VSPURS said:


> Looking forward to seeing the results and certainly hearing the thing come on boost!!
> 
> I bet you cant wait now as its so close!


This is probably the toughest time for me as the car is so close to being sorted and the last few days I have hardly been able to walk so not been able to do anything on the car :lol:

It's damaged my health, my wallet and chipping away at my sanity but that will be all forgotten when it gets on booost :lol: :lol:


----------



## R80RTT

Just read the new edition of VW Magazine? Any reason you used the r32 throttle body and not the s3 fsi..? Just wondered what the difference could be ?


----------



## E3 YOB

I bought the SEM to fit an R32 TB ages ago. So really don't know anything about the S3 TB and chose the R32 as it is 75mm and my pipework is 70mm - Don't know what size the S3 dimension is but the SEM and intercooler largely dictated which TB I was going to use.


----------



## E3 YOB

Some of you know I have been updating my interior. You will have seen the double din earlier on which was covered in alcantara. I have finished the glovebox. The centre tunnel is nearly complete... It was the most complex job finishing it in carbon fibre and Alcantara. On the last bits and pieces but will have it all fitted in on Thursday.

Here some shots of the glove box which was relatively simple to recover.


----------



## tricklexxx

Looks tip top Frase (as always)!!! Nice one... I freaking love Alcantara and CF!!!!


----------



## E3 YOB

Me 2, just looks great the two contrasts. 

This will be finished tomorrow, last fiddly bits left to do.


----------



## V6RUL

stop it..stop stop..too late

:roll:


----------



## jamman

Love the Alcantara Frase :wink:

I think whats sets this build apart from many others is how much you have done yourself anyone can just throw cash at a company (and some still are :lol: ) but you have literally been down there with your spanners (and bad back)

R E S P E C T


----------



## VSPURS

Frase, I really cant wait to see your car in the flesh!!!


----------



## techfreak

this is coming together fantastically, great to see the level of work you've done yourself, true to the word - enthusiast :twisted:


----------



## jamman

techfreak said:


> this is coming together fantastically, great to see the level of work you've done yourself, true to the word - enthusiast :twisted:


Or "obsessed" about perfection one of the two :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

> Love the Alcantara Frase
> 
> I think whats sets this build apart from many others is how much you have done yourself anyone can just throw cash at a company (and some still are ) but you have literally been down there with your spanners (and bad back)
> 
> R E S P E C T


All the carbon fibre must make you wince lol 



> Frase, I really cant wait to see your car in the flesh!!!


It looks a right state at the moment. Inch thick of dust on it, no interior. Everything is nearly ready just to bolt in though. It will be like Changing Rooms without Laurence Llewelyn Bowen and chicken wire.

The rocker cover will have to re powder coated, chips everywhere. Morgan has been working on the first map today so that should be loaded into the car tomorrow.

Slowly slowly catchy monkey


----------



## VSPURS

frakay100 said:


> Love the Alcantara Frase
> 
> I think whats sets this build apart from many others is how much you have done yourself anyone can just throw cash at a company (and some still are ) but you have literally been down there with your spanners (and bad back)
> 
> R E S P E C T
> 
> 
> 
> All the carbon fibre must make you wince lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frase, I really cant wait to see your car in the flesh!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It looks a right state at the moment. Inch thick of dust on it, no interior. Everything is nearly ready just to bolt in though. It will be like Changing Rooms without Laurence Llewelyn Bowen and chicken wire.
> 
> The rocker cover will have to re powder coated, chips everywhere. Morgan has been working on the first map today so that should be loaded into the car tomorrow.
> 
> Slowly slowly catchy monkey
Click to expand...

I think we need a special 'Meet Frasers Car' Meet when its done and invite everyone to come and see!


----------



## E3 YOB

lol no don't I will be agonising over the smallest of details. Having nightmares about wrap imperfections or scuffs on the door handles. too much pressure lol


----------



## VSPURS

frakay100 said:


> lol no don't I will be agonising over the smallest of details. Having nightmares about wrap imperfections or scuffs on the door handles. too much pressure lol


Get out of it! We all need to see it! I really cant wait to see what you've done with it!
Its this kind of development and modding that floats my boat!


----------



## E3 YOB

Don't worry i'll be straight out in it and we can have a get-together as soon as we can. I think Santa Pod is in Feb still isn't it?
So if not before then you will see it then for sure


----------



## VSPURS

frakay100 said:


> Don't worry i'll be straight out in it and we can have a get-together as soon as we can. I think Santa Pod is in Feb still isn't it?
> So if not before then you will see it then for sure


 I think that if I still have my car, then you need to take a trip to Tamworth and we can do some speed testing before then!


----------



## E3 YOB

VSPURS said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry i'll be straight out in it and we can have a get-together as soon as we can. I think Santa Pod is in Feb still isn't it?
> So if not before then you will see it then for sure
> 
> 
> 
> I think that if I still have my car, then you need to take a trip to Tamworth and we can do some speed testing before then!
Click to expand...

Yeah absolutely - Now don't bloody sell it! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Maybe we should all pile round to Frases flat and just stay for the weekend..


----------



## VSPURS

frakay100 said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry i'll be straight out in it and we can have a get-together as soon as we can. I think Santa Pod is in Feb still isn't it?
> So if not before then you will see it then for sure
> 
> 
> 
> I think that if I still have my car, then you need to take a trip to Tamworth and we can do some speed testing before then!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah absolutely - Now don't bloody sell it! :lol:
Click to expand...

I cant see it selling to be honest! Although I do have 12 followers of the advert on Ebay, but thats probably you guys being nosey! Lol! :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Actually I couldn't find it on ebay and wasn't sure if you were joking but I was going submit an offer of £5 if I found it :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

Make that 14! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

frakay100 said:


> Actually I couldn't find it on ebay and wasn't sure if you were joking but I was going submit an offer of £5 if I found it :lol:


You wouldn't be able to! Starts a bit higher than that!


----------



## E3 YOB

Just found it  Looks like an ebay scam to me :lol: lol I am steering well clear


----------



## Diveratt

What's in the Janspeed box Frase the receipts?


----------



## E3 YOB

Diveratt said:


> What's in the Janspeed box Frase the receipts?


Lol Yeah Kev, along with my project plan and dreams


----------



## Diveratt

frakay100 said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's in the Janspeed box Frase the receipts?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol Yeah Kev, along with my project plan and dreams
Click to expand...

You need a bigger box 

Ps booked in at Awesome next month for the 3" DP not gonna stage one again


----------



## VSPURS

Diveratt said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's in the Janspeed box Frase the receipts?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol Yeah Kev, along with my project plan and dreams
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need a bigger box
Click to expand...

 I built a room in my garage to keep mine in! Lol!


----------



## E3 YOB

Diveratt said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's in the Janspeed box Frase the receipts?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol Yeah Kev, along with my project plan and dreams
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need a bigger box
Click to expand...

Lol :lol: What do you think the rest of the room is filled with? I can't close the door


----------



## E3 YOB

Diveratt said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's in the Janspeed box Frase the receipts?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol Yeah Kev, along with my project plan and dreams
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need a bigger box
> 
> Ps booked in at Awesome next month for the 3" DP not gonna stage one again
Click to expand...

You'll have to compete against Tony now and Matt - You're going to then be moving onto Meth and living on the edge


----------



## T3RBO

Loving the interior bits Frase


----------



## Diveratt

frakay100 said:


> You'll have to compete against Tony now and Matt - You're going to then be moving onto Meth and living on the edge


No plans for that if I can get it up around the 280 I'll be happy well for a week or two anyway


----------



## E3 YOB

V6RUL said:


> Maybe we should all pile round to Frases flat and just stay for the weekend..


haha missed that lol - Yeah there is plenty of room! Oh actually no there isn't still have the parts storeroom next door :? :lol:

We'll have to find a good venue to go to north of the M25 - Actually I might have a look to see if I can find any runways disused or available for rent for the day. Surely there must be loads?


----------



## V6RUL

Good idea, I heard you can rent brunters for £50 per hour.
Not sure how true that is.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Steve W (VSpurs)

This is just up the road from you...

Sittles Farm, Stockford Lane, Lichfield

http://tinyurl.com/c587w8o

Do you know it? The UK airfield catalogue is not online anymore but found it on a cached page. Wonder if it is a disused airsrip by you?


----------



## VSPURS

frakay100 said:


> Steve W (VSpurs)
> 
> This is just up the road from you...
> 
> Sittles Farm, Stockford Lane, Lichfield
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/c587w8o
> 
> Do you know it? The UK airfield catalogue is not online anymore but found it on a cached page. Wonder if it is a disused airsrip by you?


No idea, but it's just round the corner!


----------



## E3 YOB

Actually on streetview looks like it is just grass. I am sure we can locate something with a bit of looking


----------



## VSPURS

frakay100 said:


> Actually on streetview looks like it is just grass. I am sure we can locate something with a bit of looking


Speak to Caney about Bruntingthorpe!


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> Actually on streetview looks like it is just grass. I am sure we can locate something with a bit of looking


Pictures Frase scouring google earth for concrete and tarmac in the middle of the night and shakes head :wink: :lol:


----------



## ViperOneZero

Try RAF Honnington, i'm sure a letter to the station commander would be fine, and he'd be willing to let the club have it for a day... no harm in asking * the base has a runway , but is not a flying station anymore...


----------



## VSPURS

GunnerGibson said:


> Try RAF Honnington, i'm sure a letter to the station commander would be fine, and he'd be willing to let the club have it for a day... no harm in asking * the base has a runway , but is not a flying station anymore...


It's 1 full mile of Tarmac too!


----------



## E3 YOB

Gibbo you're a star!

That sounds perfect. I'll drop them a letter and see if they have happy to let a bunch of juvenile TT owners in for the day  Thanks for that info, I feel another meet coming on :lol:


----------



## Diveratt

VSPURS said:


> GunnerGibson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try RAF Honnington, i'm sure a letter to the station commander would be fine, and he'd be willing to let the club have it for a day... no harm in asking * the base has a runway , but is not a flying station anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> It's 1 full mile of Tarmac too!
Click to expand...

OooErr Did a Bentley Drivers Sprint at RAF Abbingdon In my Morgan about 15 years a go they set the runway up with twin sprint timing system with beams at 1/4 mile and IK Really great time.

It ran 2 cars at a time but the car breaks the beam and starts the timer so not quite the same as a drag race lights.

The only issue these days is they may be a bit more reluctant at letting a bunch of car nuts in side the base than they were pre 911 and all the issues since, but well worth a try


----------



## E3 YOB

I'll give them a try, can't hurt to ask. I'll offer a contribution to charity or their beer fund.


----------



## ViperOneZero

At the majority of the RAF bases I have been to I have seen car clubs using the runways on a Sunday. You could hire some timing gear, and mark out the 1/4 point with a trundle wheel. 

turning it in to a charity event would probably sway the commander...


----------



## E3 YOB

Also mark out a course so we could time drivers skill and handling 8) A bit of handbrake action lol


----------



## Diveratt

GunnerGibson said:


> At the majority of the RAF bases I have been to I have seen car clubs using the runways on a Sunday. You could hire some timing gear, and mark out the 1/4 point with a trundle wheel.
> 
> turning it in to a charity event would probably sway the commander...


Good idea on the charity idea it could help. If its a really long runway I'd go for a standing K as well a 1/4 mile is only 440 yards 1k is 1093 yards. Go figure which one you will be smiling the most at


----------



## tricklexxx

Brunters would be good as only 10mins from me!


----------



## E3 YOB

Ok letter is going in the post tomorrow for Honington. If we are successful I will put an event up and go from there.


----------



## R80RTT

frakay100 said:


> Ok letter is going in the post tomorrow for Honington. If we are successful I will put an event up and go from there.


Awesome.... When for next week? Lol


----------



## E3 YOB

R80RTT said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok letter is going in the post tomorrow for Honington. If we are successful I will put an event up and go from there.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome.... When for next week? Lol
Click to expand...

Where's my bonnet then? :?


----------



## turbo87

I keep checking this build for more photos *hint hint* lol. Cant wait for you to get this mapped and show some videos or even better as your not far from me il come and check it out once its done 

The worst feeling is knowing its more or less complete and you cant have it yet.


----------



## tricklexxx

Frase is having to take his time finishing the build as a I believe a certain Mr Claus has been in touch about hiring the YOB to pull his sleigh next month (may need some additional mods) - it'll be a damn sight quicker delivering the presents than those lazy ass Reindeer! :lol:


----------



## Charlie

tricklexxx said:


> Frase is having to take his time finishing the build as a I believe a certain Mr Claus has been in touch about hiring the YOB to pull his sleigh next month (may need some additional mods) - it'll be a damn sight quicker delivering the presents than those lazy ass Reindeer! :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Somebody needs to tell those elves to hurry the f'ck up!


----------



## techfreak

frakay100 said:


> Somebody needs to tell those elves to hurry the f'ck up!


hurry up


----------



## Baalthazaar

frakay100 said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok letter is going in the post tomorrow for Honington. If we are successful I will put an event up and go from there.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome.... When for next week? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's my bonnet then? :?
Click to expand...

Gone for its power bulge..... :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB




----------



## Grahamstt

[smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Thats for the carbon not you Frase :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

Damn it I am always second to the carbon!

It's no fun being a carbon valence wingman - Off to the car tomorrow so will stick that on after I have done some necessary things to the engine.


----------



## ViperOneZero

Yob, did you contact the station commander at Honnington?


----------



## E3 YOB

Sent a letter, will give them a call this week, probably Tuesday to follow up 8)


----------



## ViperOneZero

good luck, he can only say no.. lol.. If you get through to him via phone I will be very surprised :-D 

hope he lets you use the runway, will be a good do.. and V Max :-D


----------



## V6RUL

GunnerGibson said:


> good luck, he can only say no.. lol.. If you get through to him via phone I will be very surprised :-D
> 
> hope he lets you use the runway, will be a good do.. and V Max :-D


Will be good if it comes off.
Not sure a VMAX can be achieved as Brunters is 2 mile long and you need 500metres of that for braking, but it will give a good indication, like for like cars.
Steve


----------



## Diveratt

Better going for a Vmax there than the M25 at 3 in the morning 

Love the carbon is that a wrap on the rear vallance or one of the carbon ones? I've been looking at them for a while.


----------



## E3 YOB

Its one i made. skinned the valence with carbon fibre. Now getting to a manufactured level of look with skinning


----------



## Diveratt

Looks amazing Frase really good work


----------



## E3 YOB

how much are the carbon valences to buy?


----------



## Mondo

http://www.osirusa.com/mm5/merchant.mvc ... ode=TTM1EB

So $385 & shipping. Must be around the £300 mark all in. :?


----------



## Spandex

frakay100 said:


> Its one i made. skinned the valence with carbon fibre. Now getting to a manufactured level of look with skinning


Maybe you're already using it, but if not, I can recommend the 'Profinish' cloth (from carbonmods/easycomposites). It's visually identical to the 195gsm 2/2 twill but has a binder on one side that holds the strands in place when you're laying it up. You can push it around a lot more without worrying about getting the weave back into shape afterwards, and it's much nicer to cut. Also cuts down on mess from loose fibres when you're trimming, which is probably a good thing if you're working in your flat.


----------



## Diveratt

There is a Chinese carbon one for about £80 + postage 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320613153784? ... 3720wt_702

It's a bit more realistic but stil not cheap carbon skinning may be a better option


----------



## V6RUL

Diveratt said:


> There is a Chinese carbon one for about £80 + postage
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320613153784? ... 3720wt_702
> 
> It's a bit more realistic but stil not cheap carbon skinning may be a better option


I have this one fitted and it is a very good skin.
I did have to add 2 extra screws to hold the top firmly in place as the locating clips were a little loose.
Steve


----------



## Matt B

frakay100 said:


> how much are the carbon valences to buy?


Are you going to start manufacturing ? Can I place a pre order. I even have an old valence for you to work on


----------



## jamman

I had a dream whilst I was sleeping that a beast had sprung into life and was rumbling quite nicely.

How's it going Frase ? :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

Its been a bit dramatic this week not being able to get the car to run in.

However the problem was isolated the cause of the idle issue was the R32 throttle body. This wouldn't work even with a map to suit. Can only surmise the R32 TB was faulty or it needs further calibration with the increased SEM :x

Having been there on monday we worked out that is was not a coil issue and even put on a new lambda to make sure.

With the standard TB and the Map back to standard the car is running fine now. It is no having miles being put onto it. 
I have 70mm 2.7T TB to go on the car instead of running the 75mm TB. Once the car is run in (by Friday) JanSpeed will have made a plate so this TB will fit so the SEM and new TB can go on.

Anyway it has been a good day today. JanSpeed sent the vid today of the wheels turning.


----------



## Charlie

I can almost taste this finish line Frase 

Charlie


----------



## E3 YOB

Charlie Lizard Tongue :lol:

Let's hope Charlene


----------



## Diveratt

Well it's well & truly alive now Frase

Ps just bought an ABT rear wing need something to help keep all that stage two power on the ground


----------



## E3 YOB

they do make a big difference to stability, but watch your nut as you open the boot as the extra weight can make the boot fall on your head :lol: Have u fitted ur downpipe yet?


----------



## T3RBO

Good to finally see it running


----------



## Matt B

Well done mate, nearly there.

Really looking forward to seeing this in the metal at some point fella.

Matt


----------



## jamman

Remind me Frase who mentioned the R32 throttle body might be the issue :wink: :-*


----------



## Diveratt

frakay100 said:


> they do make a big difference to stability, but watch your nut as you open the boot as the extra weight can make the boot fall on your head :lol: Have u fitted ur downpipe yet?


Still offshore  going up to Awesome on the 8th to get it fitted then off to Morgan in jan to get the map tweeked


----------



## E3 YOB

James you da man!

It's those night shifts given you time to get that big brain some room to breath and getting with the ways of the R32 trouble maker - RESPECT :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Diveratt said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> they do make a big difference to stability, but watch your nut as you open the boot as the extra weight can make the boot fall on your head :lol: Have u fitted ur downpipe yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Still offshore  going up to Awesome on the 8th to get it fitted then off to Morgan in jan to get the map tweeked
Click to expand...

Does everyone who owns a TT work offshore?

Is it the new code word that should be used for when something hasn't been done?

I have been offshore all of last week and some of this. I am back now and it's running in


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> James you da man!
> 
> It's those night shifts given you time to get that big brain some room to breath and getting with the ways of the R32 trouble maker - RESPECT :lol:


Wasn't that at all I was fed up listening to you banging on about it on the phone so had to help out :wink: :-*

All joking aside that's great news isn't it mapping here we come


----------



## Diveratt

frakay100 said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> they do make a big difference to stability, but watch your nut as you open the boot as the extra weight can make the boot fall on your head :lol: Have u fitted ur downpipe yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Still offshore  going up to Awesome on the 8th to get it fitted then off to Morgan in jan to get the map tweeked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does everyone who owns a TT work offshore?
> 
> Is it the new code word that should be used for when something hasn't been done?
> 
> I have been offshore all of last week and some of this. I am back now and it's running in
Click to expand...

OK I guess the games up Im really in prison and get let out at weekends to go to TT events


----------



## nathan88

Its all about carbon skinning, I have a few items in mind im planning to do.


----------



## E3 YOB

Had a disaster happen with the car today. [smiley=bigcry.gif] It sprang a massive fuel leak.

The cause... Some of the braided fuel lines deteriorated and split!!! There is a mix if fuel lines Goodridge, and Aeroquip AQP - I think it is the AQP lines that have failed. I have never seen this before but the hose inside the braid expanded so much that it folded in on itself and then started to split.

I found out luckily today on my last check over before the car went to the tuners. I just finished adding a switch for the meth and powered on the ignition and fuel started gushing from the front of the car. It must be a faulty batch but it does mean I need to have the fuel lines replaced which is a pain in the ass.

The car will be delayed again a few days getting to Regal for the tune. I am glad the issue was found now rather than when the car was on the rolling road in Southampton.

Anyway the engine is looking pretty wholesome now. Did 18 an hour day on the car today so am knackered but soldered on the electrics properly in the dash, replaced the Design 42 vacuum lines with new soft lines and the hard lines it came with melted under heat (another crap design! and they break and kink), fitte the dash and did all those small jobs that take longer than they should do.

Just spent another £300 on fuel lines to be delivered on Monday. Chocolate teapot spring to mind when we cut the line to look at the horror within. I think we can have the lines in my end of Tuesday and hopefully be at Regal Wednesday.

Small vid of the engine bay at the moment


----------



## jamman

You already know my thoughts about the fuel lines matey just be thankful it happened
now imagine on the road doesn't bare thinking about really.

Engine bay looks very good reminds me of one of those powerful
Nissan things.... Micra. :wink:

Bodywork looks great mate all you got to do is keep that chavy vented thing away from it and it will be mint.


----------



## VSPURS

Looking good Frase!

Nearly there.

8)


----------



## R80RTT

jamman said:


> You already know my thoughts about the fuel lines matey just be thankful it happened
> now imagine on the road doesn't bare thinking about really.
> 
> Engine bay looks very good reminds me of one of those powerful
> Nissan things.... Micra. :wink:
> 
> Bodywork looks great mate all you got to do is keep that chavy vented thing away from it and it will be mint.


Lol lol lol I would stop using orange autoglym on your car lol lol The Bonnet will look mint.... But we wont talk about your foggy mods ....

The Engine bay looks amazing... Totally individual...

Are they selling tickets at Regal Next Week? I hope its delayed for another two weeks lol as I m off and can get down for the final runs


----------



## Diveratt

Hi Frase, seen that one before when the wrong spec lines got fitted. Took a couple of weeks before the started th leak. This sounds similar.


----------



## techfreak

loving that engine bay mate totally unique


----------



## V6RUL

Looking good Frase, there are always going to be a few niggles, glad you found this one early.
Steve


----------



## ViperOneZero

ive seen some disasters from split fuel lines, resulting in total write off and nothing salvageable other than ashes for an urn to be placed on your fireplace.

On one of my old builds I used hoses bought from a hydraulics supplier and used poor mans braided sleeve. naturally in a build of your standard then this may not be an option.

Ive always been suspicious of braided hosing since I had a brake line fail.

Nothing major and you'll be back up and running my next week so will look forward for the update.


----------



## stevebeechTA

Glad you found it mate, the other options dont bear thinking about. rooooooooll on Wend's


----------



## caney

Looking good mate,what was the actual issue with the r32 tb in the end?


----------



## E3 YOB

> Lol lol lol I would stop using orange autoglym on your car lol lol The Bonnet will look mint.... But we wont talk about your foggy mods ....
> 
> The Engine bay looks amazing... Totally individual...
> 
> Are they selling tickets at Regal Next Week? I hope its delayed for another two weeks lol as I m off and can get down for the final runs


haha I hope it isn't lol - I am not around now  Have started a new contract so will have to get back to the real world [smiley=bigcry.gif]



> Hi Frase, seen that one before when the wrong spec lines got fitted. Took a couple of weeks before the started th leak. This sounds similar.


I guess you don't actually know what comes through the post ultimately. Braided hose looks all the same to me. Glad I found it now rather than later. Probably has been around 2 weeks for these to degrade too.



> loving that engine bay mate totally unique


Cheers nearly there. Just needs a black 120 degree Aeroquip to replace that blue and red on the fuel reg and then it will be pretty much done. Well apart from the 20 other things I still need to do, like coat the charge pipe etc etc



> Looking good Frase, there are always going to be a few niggles, glad you found this one early.
> Steve


Glad I went down to give a pre flight check otherwise I dread to think if the car went off on a trailer only to come back as charred remains



> ive seen some disasters from split fuel lines, resulting in total write off and nothing salvageable other than ashes for an urn to be placed on your fireplace.
> 
> On one of my old builds I used hoses bought from a hydraulics supplier and used poor mans braided sleeve. naturally in a build of your standard then this may not be an option.
> 
> Ive always been suspicious of braided hosing since I had a brake line fail.
> 
> Nothing major and you'll be back up and running my next week so will look forward for the update.


I also have thought recently about putting hard lines in. A bit late in the day now but on reflection actually doing that way would probably have been better. I have bought some Kevlar type lines now instead of the stainless braided from Merlin Motorsport so I know I will get what I am expecting. Scary prospect the car going up in flames in the final days of it being complete. The car ran in on those lines. About a week has passed so just enough for them to completely fail. Will take off the filters and have a look what has been deposited in them.



> Glad you found it mate, the other options dont bear thinking about. rooooooooll on Wend's


Sobbing and suicide probably 



> Looking good mate,what was the actual issue with the r32 tb in the end?


Well I have ran through a of tests when we were trying to get the car to run in. To start off with I had the R32 and it would not idle at all. The revs would hunt and it was throwing in loads of fuel but the ECU thought it was lean. Then we tried a Vagcheck map on it which had the R32 detailed in it. This made no difference to the way the car ran.

I then had the standard map put back on. Standard TB injectors and inlet. The car ran fine and we were able to run it in without a hitch. Now it has a 70mm 2.7T TB on the car and the SEM and big injectors. Again the car won't idle properly.

So essentially the issue seems to be the drive-by-wire of the different sizes TBs. Regal will have to map in the changes when the car is on the rollers. I assume it just be the different size plates throw the percentages off enough so it doesn't idle fuel properly. I would have thought it would have worked the same at idle but my knowledge stops with my simple hardware tests.

Cheers for the support chaps. 8)


----------



## bigsyd

Frakay Matt ttsline came round the chops shop this morning and I was dribbling over his SEM and r32 tb he had just had fitted 8) 8) and with a vagcheck map( not the final one) it is running like a dream 8) the biggest surprise to me and this is no exaggeration is that Matt is a good half hr drive away from me and the SEM was cold but the engine was the usual hot temp  I could not believe it as I remember how my QS with standard manifold and one of them thermal gasket things was still hot to the touch


----------



## E3 YOB

They are pretty big air volume wise, think about 2 litres in size, also quite a distance from the engine so all must count to keeping the inlet nice and cool. 8)

Matt has an R32 TB on a K04? Has he increased the intercooler pipework?

Good to hear his is running well. I am sticking with the 70mm TB as my pipework is 70mm and will leave the R32 mod to a later time but my SEM is now interchangeable with each.


----------



## V6RUL

:idea:


----------



## R80RTT

V6RUL said:


> :idea:


If the question relates to the last SeM question there is eight bolt holes to interchange or upgrade each of the throttle bodies ... Hope that makes sense


----------



## jamman

R80RTT said:


> If the question relates to the last SeM question there is eight bolt holes to interchange or upgrade each of the throttle bodies ... Hope that makes sense


That's very informative of you Rich, have you been reading books again ?

I told you that was dangerous buddy just look at the pictures it's a safer bet :wink: :-*


----------



## E3 YOB

So recently my priorities have had to shift from my single minded endeavors to more pressing life situations.. Aside from having a very poorly dog needing tonnes of time and attention, having to actually go to work again and earn a living [smiley=bigcry.gif] and getting over the exploding fuel line the car is finally at Regal.

I am happy to say I will post some vids up soon in the coming week of the YOB being tuned (touch wood)


----------



## VSPURS

frakay100 said:


> So recently my priorities have had to shift from my single minded endeavors to more pressing life situations.. Aside from having a very poorly dog needing tonnes of time and attention, having to actually go to work again and earn a living [smiley=bigcry.gif] and getting over the exploding fuel line the car is finally at Regal.
> 
> I am happy to say I will post some vids up soon in the coming week of the YOB being tuned (touch wood)


Fancy meeting up at some point once your done?


----------



## caney

VSPURS said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So recently my priorities have had to shift from my single minded endeavors to more pressing life situations.. Aside from having a very poorly dog needing tonnes of time and attention, having to actually go to work again and earn a living [smiley=bigcry.gif] and getting over the exploding fuel line the car is finally at Regal.
> 
> I am happy to say I will post some vids up soon in the coming week of the YOB being tuned (touch wood)
> 
> 
> 
> Fancy meeting up at some point once your done?
Click to expand...

Another rrday?


----------



## V6RUL

Pod or Brunters or both
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

VSPURS said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So recently my priorities have had to shift from my single minded endeavors to more pressing life situations.. Aside from having a very poorly dog needing tonnes of time and attention, having to actually go to work again and earn a living [smiley=bigcry.gif] and getting over the exploding fuel line the car is finally at Regal.
> 
> I am happy to say I will post some vids up soon in the coming week of the YOB being tuned (touch wood)
> 
> 
> 
> Fancy meeting up at some point once your done?
Click to expand...

Yeah we'll organise something soon  Glad you have still got the TT  I could make my way up to the Midlands or up north as it will be good to take it for along drive



> Another rrday?


Would be rude not to  And Mr Collier can get his old girl on the rollers??? Unless it is still running in?


----------



## jamman

Another willy waving RR I'm up for it won't run but I will
come and take the mick if that's ok :-*


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> Another willy waving RR I'm up for it won't run but I will
> come and take the mick if that's ok :-*


Even of the cars don't run we will meet at the pod in Feb/March?


----------



## Bikerz

Can you add me to FB buddy? Sheldon Overs - Need to ask you a few things and Im not allowed PM


----------



## E3 YOB

Sheldon for the final time I won't pay you for sex so you can buy those wheels :lol:

I'll add you now mate


----------



## E3 YOB

okay done


----------



## V6RUL

We could do an ACE cafe meet and tunnel run at the endish of Jan and end up at LE PLACE DE FRASE.. :roll: 
Stef


----------



## Bikerz

frakay100 said:


> Sheldon for the final time I won't pay you for sex so you can buy those wheels :lol:
> 
> I'll add you now mate


Cant blaime a man for trying :lol:

My baby bro makes a very good living from it! :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

I am off to Regal Motorsport tomorrow to poke my nose in and take some video's and pictures.

Apart from boost pipes popping off here and there the car is running well. :lol: I am taking my boost controller down to be fitted to help with how the boost cuts in. Apparently is comes in like thunder on the WG spring so we want to make that much more progressive.

It is now phasing into the proper tuning part where everything is tweaked and honed but the numbers are sounding pretty big already just on half throttle.

Just can't wait to get the YOB back


----------



## jamman

"phasing" I like that word


----------



## E3 YOB

Yes sounds controlled :lol:


----------



## R80RTT

frakay100 said:


> Yes sounds controlled :lol:


Any further updates???


----------



## jamman

R80RTT said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sounds controlled :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Any further updates???
Click to expand...

Rich you numbnutz numpty what do you think Regal could have done since Frase last updated at 8pm TONIGHT :roll: :-*

R80RTT a fellow forum member and his brain often seen travelling in opposite directions


----------



## robokn

Who is writing the map at Regal?


----------



## E3 YOB

Ryan is


----------



## Gone

V6RUL said:


> We could do an ACE cafe meet and tunnel run at the endish of Jan and end up at LE PLACE DE FRASE.. :roll:
> Stef


I'm working on something like this for the 18th Feb - the plan was to have a meet in the afternoon and take a cruise up to SP, but then the date changed. An alternative would be to pull the tunnel run back to Feb as it's not looking like a very popular thing over the holiday period, and have dinner at Ace about 8 beforehand. I just need to hear from West London Audi who are the other place, whether they can do a saturday afternoon. If not then I just need to book Ace.


----------



## Bikerz

I really should read this fully instead of just asking you loads of randon questions.

Boost controller? Which one you gone for?


----------



## E3 YOB

Lazy Student :lol:

http://www.part-box.com/product_info.ph ... s_id=73140

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=192511&p=2149997&hilit=boost#p2149997


----------



## E3 YOB

The car is running 420bhp @ 5500 on 20psi so looking fine and dandy for 600bhp 'probably' 















So the map is gradually being written, tested, trimmed, tested, tweaked. Takes 5 mins to flash the ecu and so far has been flashed around 35 times or so.

Regal are doing a great job and the car is looking good for hitting the possible 600 mark without meth (nice and cold outside though). Super happy with the way the car is running so far.

Beginning of next week the car will have the boost controller add to stop the sudden hit of boost and make it more progressive and by mid week sometime the car will be run up the rev range to 7500 rpm to see what its final output is.

Going to add some photos of Regal now. Might I add the chaps at Regal are all super nice and really know their beans. :lol:










Regal Autosport










Nice crisp winter day










Ryan the tuner, not a thief in progress




























This 911 turbo after a new intercooler was doing 721 bhp (intercooler gained the car 130bhp!) which they thought was too much and needed to reduce the power. There is such a thing as too much after all!



















Blocked in by a TT :lol:


----------



## ian222

Cant see the vid mate, says its private.


----------



## E3 YOB

Sorry updated it now - Just a TT on a rolling road how interesting can it be? :lol: :roll:


----------



## Rich196

Mental mate, if when I see it if love a ride.

Your sooooooo gonna enjoy it! Well done


----------



## E3 YOB

Yeah I'll take you for a spin in Jan probably when I get to see you


----------



## Diveratt

Nice work Frase  must feel good to have 420bhp knowing there is lots more to come


----------



## E3 YOB

Diveratt said:


> Nice work Frase  must feel good to have 420bhp knowing there is lots more to come


Kev I just can't wait to get the beast back on the road  Did you have your downpipe fitted at Awesome the other day?


----------



## Diveratt

Sure did and got my Defcons done at the same time  off to Waks on the 14th of Jan for a map tweek.


----------



## bigsyd

Tell you what [smiley=gossip.gif] it is sitting rather nice 8) 8) 8) love the wheels and ride height


----------



## E3 YOB

bigsyd said:


> Tell you what [smiley=gossip.gif] it is sitting rather nice 8) 8) 8) love the wheels and ride height


3 Wheels have to be refurbed as an engine company that shall not be named has damaged 3 when trailering it down. [smiley=gossip.gif] numpties


----------



## Bikerz

Really reving that high? You don't need to with a turbo as air will only travel at 330m/s (speed of sound).
I don't think your be reving that high mate, your get knocking Im sure.
Looking promising and it realy pains me to say it but I quite like the stance [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## E3 YOB

We'll see what happens. Still quite a few days to go on the tune but do expect it to go at least 7500rpm.

A compliment from you my T-total friend is a rare thing indeed  Usually it is just a question :lol:


----------



## Bikerz

:lol: 
GIT!

That's why mine takes so long I think about everything too much and worry. Those EVC 6's are pricey, wonder what would happened if I rang up and asked "Hi Im a student running a high powered 1.8T and would like a EVC 6, do you do student discount?"

:roll: :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Bikerz said:


> :lol:
> GIT!
> 
> That's why mine takes so long I think about everything too much and worry. Those EVC 6's are pricey, wonder what would happened if I rang up and asked "Hi Im a student running a high powered 1.8T and would like a EVC 6, do you do student discount?"
> 
> :roll: :lol:


Probably will knowing you :lol:. They do the EVC 6 non colour which is around £350 ish which is exactly the same as mine, they are just charging a premium on the colour one as it's the latest.


----------



## Bikerz

:lol: :lol: 
Il do my usual pitch

"Im a student studying Motorsport engineering at Swansea University and we are building a Audi TT to compete in the 2012 season, we are after sponsorship in the way for money or parts for advertisement on the car, would you be interested?"

Done that a few times :wink: :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Bikerz said:


> :lol: :lol:
> Il do my usual pitch
> 
> "Im a student studying Motorsport engineering at Swansea University and we are building a Audi TT to compete in the 2012 season, we are after sponsorship in the way for money or parts for advertisement on the car, would you be interested?"
> 
> Done that a few times :wink: :lol:


I just phoned Parts-Box and warned them of a scam that is going around where a secret millionaire phones companies pretending he is a student so he can get free stuff


----------



## Matt B

Bikerz said:


> :lol: :lol:
> Il do my usual pitch
> 
> "Im a student studying Motorsport engineering at Swansea University and we are building a Audi TT to compete in the 2012 season, we are after sponsorship in the way for money or parts for advertisement on the car, would you be interested?"
> 
> Done that a few times :wink: :lol:


Just send them a photo and they will send you one in pity


----------



## E3 YOB

Matt B said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> Il do my usual pitch
> 
> "Im a student studying Motorsport engineering at Swansea University and we are building a Audi TT to compete in the 2012 season, we are after sponsorship in the way for money or parts for advertisement on the car, would you be interested?"
> 
> Done that a few times :wink: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Just send them a photo and they will send you one in pity
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

hmmm, maybe not :lol:


----------



## bigsyd

Brings back memories of the film deliverance :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt B

frakay100 said:


> hmmm, maybe not :lol:


OMG thats atrocious


----------



## Matt B

Its a shoe shop for blokes with big feet - just look at the size of the boxes lololololol


----------



## E3 YOB

That was the haul from his last "sponsorship" phonecall :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

If you have the compressor map Frase you should be able to calc the max bhp..
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

V6RUL said:


> If you have the compressor map Frase you should be able to calc the max bhp..
> Steve


Precision don't do compression maps. However I did do calculations before I started the build so do know the max power based on efficiencies and capacity.

30 psi @ 7500 rpm

95% efficiency with VVT and 74% density ratio

Max output will be

648 BHP

So it is likely I will get into the 600bhp realms if the injectors can push enough fuel 8)

8000 RPM would be 692 BHP but I know 750cc injectors could not cope with that and the turbo couldn't either.

So actually there is no point in going above 7500 rpm - Okay found my limiter


----------



## Bikerz

:lol: I will have to keep an eye on what people at work tag me in :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

What's the calc work out to for mine Frase at 14 and 20 psi..
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

ok 1 second. My density ration is taken off the aftercooler chart so I am not sure what your water charge cooler will differ by but i'll blug the numbers into my spreadsheet.

3300 cc?


----------



## V6RUL

frakay100 said:


> ok 1 second. My density ration is taken off the aftercooler chart so I am not sure what your water charge cooler will differ by but i'll blug the numbers into my spreadsheet.
> 
> 3300 cc?
> 
> You could try a DR of 2 and yes 3.3
> Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

14 PSI shows @ 
DR 1.65

*709 bhp*

20 PSI shows @
DR 1.925

*827 bhp*

You need to get it on a RR soon Steff


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers Frase, sounds about right.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Whats the flow potential of your turbo Steff?


----------



## V6RUL

Here is a compressor map ive found for a straight T04z, but mine is slightly different..
I think i will be running at 2.5 max PR which equates to approx 70lb/min..i think

Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Look forward to having a race with you in March.

Will be 2.36 PR @ 20psi
Which is 55 lb/min

Nicely matched turbo for your engine


----------



## V6RUL

frakay100 said:


> Look forward to having a race with you in March.
> 
> Will be 2.36 PR @ 20psi
> Which is 55 lb/min
> 
> Nicely matched turbo for your engine


We will see if i can get to the right of the graph a bit more.. :roll: 
Do you think it will be a match..you have a better allround setup and an EVC 6
Steve


----------



## R80RTT

Awesome.................... :roll:


----------



## E3 YOB

V6RUL said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to having a race with you in March.
> 
> Will be 2.36 PR @ 20psi
> Which is 55 lb/min
> 
> Nicely matched turbo for your engine
> 
> 
> 
> We will see if i can get to the right of the graph a bit more.. :roll:
> Do you think it will be a match..you have a better allround setup and an EVC 6
> Steve
Click to expand...

Hard to know actually isn't it. You will have better low down torque and your turbo will come in quicker. However your car will be slightly heavier and not have perm 4 wheel drive and the DSG might impact your start one way or another.

I couldn't call it to be honest that's what makes it worth finding out 8)


----------



## V6RUL

frakay100 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to having a race with you in March.
> 
> Will be 2.36 PR @ 20psi
> Which is 55 lb/min
> 
> Nicely matched turbo for your engine
> 
> 
> 
> We will see if i can get to the right of the graph a bit more.. :roll:
> Do you think it will be a match..you have a better allround setup and an EVC 6
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to know actually isn't it. You will have better low down torque [i think you will have better low down torque as your turbo should be more responsive and your turbo will come in quicker, my turbo is modiffied to come in later, to put less strain on the DSG]. However your car will be slightly heavier [i should be at 1560 incl fuel and driver] and not have perm 4 wheel drive [true] and the DSG might impact your start one way or another. [hopefully for the better with LC activated to 4000rpm and with full power flat shifting being done].
> I couldn't call it to be honest that's what makes it worth finding out 8)
Click to expand...

 [im going all tingly..] :lol:
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

lol :lol: If the weather holds up then it should be a great day


----------



## V6RUL

If she holds up on the Saturday, I'm considering staying over and doing it again on the Sunday.
Steve


----------



## ViperOneZero

Dont forget your reaction times... who is the older man :lol:


----------



## R80RTT

GunnerGibson said:


> Dont forget your reaction times... who is the older man :lol:


Maybe everyone should weight themselves beforehand lol


----------



## jamman

I hope you gents have a great time seems totally pointless to me but then drag racing have never grabbed me.

If we all liked the same thing life would be.... etc etc

Do you not fancy taking them on a track day now that would be interesting and a lot more real world driving ?


----------



## Matt B

I would love the track day thing. 1/4 mile is still a bit too much like a traffic light grand prix for me lol.
You will have to show steve what a corner looks like


----------



## ViperOneZero

We should organise a NW go-karting event :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB




----------



## Adam-tt

frakay100 said:


>


lol lol lol


----------



## ViperOneZero

:lol:

V6RUL concentrates on the pod start line:


----------



## caney

V6RUL said:


> Cheers Frase, sounds about right.
> Steve


So your 35 is capable off 800bhp then? You'd need a 42 or above to get near that.


----------



## V6RUL

caney said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Frase, sounds about right.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> So your 35 is capable off 800bhp then? You'd need a 42 or above to get near that.
Click to expand...

erm..until the cats out of the bag, on my turbo, i am going to reserve judgement as to what power it actually makes, but ive not seen any direct comparrisons i can compare it to. Some big turbo peeps run GT3582s mine is more similar to a GT3584 but mine is badged as a hybrid GT35/T04z. 
I didn't want to fry the DSG with too much torque early in the rev range, so the Garret and HKS have been combined for something that gives the boost a little later which will give me more of a chance to get more progressive with the EBC.

Steve


----------



## V6RUL

GunnerGibson said:


> :lol:
> 
> V6RUL concentrates on the pod start line:


I think you will find that Santa Pod already has a place for me on their website..
Clicky..
http://www.rwyb.co.uk/
Bottom of the page in the centre.. :roll: 
Stef


----------



## E3 YOB

V6RUL said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Frase, sounds about right.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> So your 35 is capable off 800bhp then? You'd need a 42 or above to get near that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> erm..until the cats out of the bag, on my turbo, i am going to reserve judgement as to what power it actually makes, but ive not seen any direct comparrisons i can compare it to. Some big turbo peeps run GT3582s mine is more similar to a GT3584 but mine is badged as a hybrid GT35/T04z.
> I didn't want to fry the DSG with too much torque early in the rev range, so the Garret and HKS have been combined for something that gives the boost a little later which will give me more of a chance to get more progressive with the EBC.
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...

Steve but correct me if I am wrong, you still have a GT3582 turbine and you have a T04z compressor right?
Again correct me if I am wrong a standard Garrett GT3582r is capable of up to 600bhp. Even if you are getting a better flow due to the different compressor housing your not going to be able to achieve over 700bhp with that choice of turbo. You may be maxed at 650bhp possibly?


----------



## VSPURS

Boys, the best thing to do is get them on the rollers!


----------



## E3 YOB

VSPURS said:


> Boys, the best thing to do is get them on the rollers!


Yes but Grandpa will never do that :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

frakay100 said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boys, the best thing to do is get them on the rollers!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but Grandpa will never do that :lol:
Click to expand...

He's going to have to! I can't see how its possible to have gone through everything Steves gone through to not gain confirmation as to what it's actually achieved!

Run it in 4WD at The Powerstation. Job Done!


----------



## E3 YOB

Steff

You're not still running the car in at the moment?


----------



## caney

frakay100 said:


> Steff
> 
> You're not still running the car in at the moment?


No he's just protecting the dsg box that was uprated as well


----------



## V6RUL

The engine is run in but she needs a few jobs doing ie CC Reservoir removed and replaced with an Aprilla rad filler neck type, and EBC tuning. Then the rest is bodywork prep.
The turbo compressor is the T04z housing with a custom cartridge to give me boost at 3000 rpm as opposed to slightly earlier.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

So a RR day beginning of Feb then? Who's in?


----------



## V6RUL

Depends if I'm on dry land, but yes.
Steve


----------



## R80RTT

frakay100 said:


> So a RR day beginning of Feb then? Who's in?


I m in for round 2 .... Do we get additional points this time round for BHP improvements


----------



## E3 YOB

R80RTT said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So a RR day beginning of Feb then? Who's in?
> 
> 
> 
> I m in for round 2 .... Do we get additional points this time round for BHP improvements
Click to expand...

You and James will get points for staying up past 9:30 this time [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Diveratt

+ another one  If I am off. Got the 3" DP fitted and off to Waks in January to tweek the map.


----------



## E3 YOB

Kev you and Rich will be going head-to-head on biggest HP gain winner. Will be interesting to see what difference the dp and map tweak makes to your car. no more stage1 trophies then lol


----------



## Diveratt

frakay100 said:


> Kev you and Rich will be going head-to-head on biggest HP gain winner. Will be interesting to see what difference the dp and map tweak makes to your car. no more stage1 trophies then lol


Yep it will be interesting  My Liquid T has settled back to around 270 again after fitting the 3" DP so so I hope to see some good gains for the map tweek and defo not Mr Stage 1 any more.

The Defcon bushes were a good mod too it feels like its on rails now and just goes where you point it  I just hope I can get a couple of dry days to fit my ABT spoiler too


----------



## VSPURS

I'll come along to watch as I'm not going to have made any changes since last time.


----------



## TTsline02

I'm in, where you thinking Regal? I know a trek for everyone especially us Northerners but aren't they supposed to be best?


----------



## shshivji

Been keeping my eye on this thread and been very interested how things are going. Its great to see the conversion going well and hopefully it will turn out to be an exciting and reliable conversion. Well done to yer pal its looking great and good luck on the next steps   Hopefully will see it in the flesh soon 

Shak


----------



## E3 YOB

TTsline02 said:


> I'm in, where you thinking Regal? I know a trek for everyone especially us Northerners but aren't they supposed to be best?


Should it not be powerhouse again if people want to know what their gains are?

Otherwise I think it should be at Awesome. I would say yes to Regal but probably a bit far for everyone.



> Been keeping my eye on this thread and been very interested how things are going. Its great to see the conversion going well and hopefully it will turn out to be an exciting and reliable conversion. Well done to yer pal its looking great and good luck on the next steps Hopefully will see it in the flesh soon
> 
> Shak


Shak thanks mate appreciate your words. It has been quite a lot of effort so I am glad it is coming together and hasn't blown up  [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

If you want Steve to run its got to be on 4WD rollers hasn't it!?


----------



## V6RUL

VSPURS said:


> If you want Steve to run its got to be on 4WD rollers hasn't it!?


yep
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

V6RUL said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want Steve to run its got to be on 4WD rollers hasn't it!?
> 
> 
> 
> yep
> Steve
Click to expand...

We may as well go back to Powerhouse again then. For location and benchmarking it probably makes sense.


----------



## VSPURS

frakay100 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want Steve to run its got to be on 4WD rollers hasn't it!?
> 
> 
> 
> yep
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We may as well go back to Powerhouse again then. For location and benchmarking it probably makes sense.
Click to expand...

Agreed!


----------



## V6RUL

8)


----------



## Diveratt

Power house for me too, just checked my rota and I'm home for the start of Feb so this looks good if it's the first couple of weeks. 
The one good thing of going to Awesome would be blaming them for any lack in gains coz they fitted the 3" DP 

I'll start working on T3rbo again and who knows we may get Badger & Holly along too.


----------



## Rich196

V6RUL said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want Steve to run its got to be on 4WD rollers hasn't it!?
> 
> 
> 
> yep
> Steve
Click to expand...

Why does yours have to be 4wd Steve, not just run fwd? ( sorry for the noob question)


----------



## V6RUL

Rich196 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want Steve to run its got to be on 4WD rollers hasn't it!?
> 
> 
> 
> yep
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does yours have to be 4wd Steve, not just run fwd? ( sorry for the noob question)
Click to expand...

Cos I have DSG
Steve


----------



## jamman

Déjà vu anyone :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

DSG = Steve's chance card


----------



## V6RUL

That old chestnut


----------



## Diveratt

Please Tick as required.

Coil Packs started playing up this morning.
Engine was too hot/cold (delete as req)
Water meth pump is not working.
Boost leak
Too much boost the pipes keep popping off.
NOS leak (Now that was impressive)
Wheel spin not strapped down tight.
Clutch slip strapped down to tight.
Electrical problem the loom is in bits.
Still running in.
My knees are sore.
I have mates coming round for a curry.
My dog/cat /wife/kids are sick (delete as req)

Please feel free to add to the list


----------



## E3 YOB

haha - Mine was "My car is still at the engine builders"


----------



## Diveratt

Yeah I for got the "it's a hire car"


----------



## E3 YOB

Diveratt said:


> Yeah I for got the "it's a hire car"


:lol: Well least it was a TT - Well sort of... A boring one


----------



## caney

frakay100 said:


> So a RR day beginning of Feb then? Who's in?


Me


----------



## ViperOneZero

Diveratt said:


> Please Tick as required.
> 
> Coil Packs started playing up this morning.
> Engine was too hot/cold (delete as req)
> Water meth pump is not working.
> Boost leak
> Too much boost the pipes keep popping off.
> NOS leak (Now that was impressive)
> Wheel spin not strapped down tight.
> Clutch slip strapped down to tight.
> Electrical problem the loom is in bits.
> Still running in.
> My knees are sore.
> I have mates coming round for a curry.
> My dog/cat /wife/kids are sick
> Im offshore
> 
> Please feel free to add to the list


----------



## jamman

GunnerGibson said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please Tick as required.
> 
> Coil Packs started playing up this morning.
> Engine was too hot/cold (delete as req)
> Water meth pump is not working.
> Boost leak
> Too much boost the pipes keep popping off.
> NOS leak (Now that was impressive)
> Wheel spin not strapped down tight.
> Clutch slip strapped down to tight.
> Electrical problem the loom is in bits.
> Still running in.
> My knees are sore.
> I have mates coming round for a curry.
> My dog/cat /wife/kids are sick
> Im offshore
> 
> Please feel free to add to the list
Click to expand...

Since is Xmas I'm not adding to the list but I've got a few :wink:


----------



## T3RBO

Can I go for a mix...

The wife started playing up this morning because she was not strapped down tight. Her loom is in bits because my pipe keeps popping off. I'm still running her in but my knees are sore, so I have mates coming round to help.


----------



## E3 YOB

I am thinking of wrapping my car again. I love the pearl white but it is just so f'ing expensive to warrant doing the car again in the same vinyl. I am toying with changing the colour - The reason is I am changing quite a few body panels, front bumper, bonnet, rear bumper and skirts and have enough pearl left to cover doing just the bonnet. Seems there is quite a lot of good quality cast vinyl on the market now and I quite fancy a change...hmm

So what do people think? Should I stick to pearl white or maybe go for a pearl black?

The original wrap, there were some things that were not good, like seams! so I am going to redo it all again myself, this way I know I will be done properly.

Also if anyone is about on a weekend and fancies learning how to wrap a car then give me a shout and I can show you the ropes. 8)


----------



## jamman

Mmmm pearl black I like that idea

but

Why not just have a pukka respray and leave the wraps (and the bonnet) to the chavs ?


----------



## E3 YOB

If you hadn't noticed already I like changing my mind :lol:

Wraps are good as when I get bored of a colour (which I always do) I can change it. I can't change a 4k spray job and as soon as I get it done some chav will key it just like Steve had.


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> If you hadn't noticed already I like changing my mind :lol:
> 
> Wraps are good as when I get bored of a colour (which I always do) I can change it. I can't change a 4k spray job and as soon as I get it done some chav will key it just like Steve had.


Ok fair point just seen so many rubbish wraps pearl white or black will look cool(ish)

Bet you one large bag of Maltesers you don't keep the bonnet on your car unless the mould has been redone and it actually fits properly now


----------



## sierra

id love to learn how to wrap a car myself mate so give me a shout please. i love the white you have now but would love to see something lairy to match the engine 

i really want to do a brown/bronze colour


----------



## E3 YOB

Sierra

Cool I'll send you a pm when I think I will be able to do it and give you as much notice as possible. I am getting some samples sent through of some different types of vinyl. Some are a bit lairy but I 'think' I have found the ideal vinyl but I'll have to wait and see what the sample looks like. 8)

Frase


----------



## sierra

thanks mate i look forward to it and you never know i might end up attempting it on my car


----------



## E3 YOB

Well if you do I can always come and be your lovely assistant :lol:

For whole car it is definitely easier to have two people for the positioning of large pieces.


----------



## sierra

lol cant wait


----------



## turbo87

Frakay100 did I miss something, you wrap your car yourself? If so wicked and on a serious note if I slip you some notes to wrap my TT how much are we talking? 

Hope all is well.


----------



## nate42

Baby blue with black roof, valance, grills etc. But none of those ridiculous stripes...


----------



## V6RUL

Kingfisher blue is already an OEM colour. Thought you would be a little more rad..
Steve


----------



## bigsyd

Your car is so unique and deffo will be a one of a kind, so IMHO black in what ever guise or white will not cut it :? been done to death
For me it has to be a colour as unique as your car, love the baby blue you need something that will stick ot from the crowd , I feel you are not the type of person who bothers what others think of you're choice as long as you like it, just go for it 8) 8) 8)


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> Thought you would be a little more rad..
> Steve


There's rad then there's a point where it becomes chav :roll: :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

bigsyd said:


> Your car is so unique and deffo will be a one of a kind, so IMHO black in what ever guise or white will not cut it :? been done to death
> For me it has to be a colour as unique as your car, love the baby blue you need something that will stick ot from the crowd , I feel you are not the type of person who bothers what others think of you're choice as long as you like it, just go for it 8) 8) 8)


I have an idea Syd - In my mind and in photoshop it looks awesome, but whenever something it Photoshop'ed it is always made to look cool and reality it might not translate well :lol: I have ordered the vinyl so am taking a bit of a gamble on it. Whatever happens the car needs new vinyl so hopefully what I have in my minds eye will work on the car 

There is certainly going to be some more labouring over the bodywork - And some cutting up of that bodykit


----------



## E3 YOB

turbo87 said:


> Frakay100 did I miss something, you wrap your car yourself? If so wicked and on a serious note if I slip you some notes to wrap my TT how much are we talking?
> 
> Hope all is well.


Wouldn't do it for money. It is a time consuming process and like with Sierra it would just be good to have some beers on a day and do some wrapping. It takes a few days to do a car but essentially I would only do it for fun rather than making money.


----------



## E3 YOB

nate42 said:


> Baby blue with black roof, valance, grills etc. But none of those ridiculous stripes...


Nate I did think about a baby blue actually. I was close to buying a teal also


----------



## greyhound

Is it possible to get chrome wrap? I would never do it, but i do like it-go figure 8)


----------



## robokn

My Friend shot a chrome GTR for EVO magazine, Also baby blue is just sooo last year :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Chrome is good for promotional vehicles but I wouldn't want to live with it day-to-day. It did cross my mind though but the material price is more than I want to spend.

I have ordered 25 metres of two colours of vinyl. Depending how quickly I fiberglass the bodywork changes I think I may do it sometime in Jan hopefully


----------



## E3 YOB

Starting to add things for sale as I need to clear some space:

Keskin Wheels if anyone is interested.

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=253247


----------



## kazinak




----------



## bigsyd

How does wrap stand up to heat :? Say on a hot day with a hot engine and the wrap stuck to a section that is under tension but in the opposite way :? :? Like the glue is the only thing holding it in place under tension


----------



## E3 YOB

bigsyd said:


> How does wrap stand up to heat :? Say on a hot day with a hot engine and the wrap stuck to a section that is under tension but in the opposite way :? :? Like the glue is the only thing holding it in place under tension


If it is applied properly then not much will move vinyl. Most bonding agents on vinyl react to pressure so if you get all the air out use some heat and get it pressed down it wont budge.

The vinyl is heated and stretched when you put it on and without air it bonds like those glass suckers, take the air out and glue will keep it in position. When I first had my car wrapped I was concerned that it might peel off if i went too fast :lol: I have only ever had a small bubble appear on the bumper, other than that it stays pretty static. 8)


----------



## Devil

frakay100 said:


> When i first had my car wrapped i was concerned that it might peel off if i went too fast


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO

With your exquisite taste and attention to detail it will be interesting to see what colours you've picked


----------



## E3 YOB

T3RBO said:


> With your exquisite taste and attention to detail it will be interesting to see what colours you've picked


Cheers Rob i'll pay you later lol - Corrected the spelling mistakes on the last post. I can't type posts easily on that Samsung G2.

Well the colours are not radical but if I recreate my Photoshop then it should look cool. You never know though until you get the colours in your hand if they will work.


----------



## ian222

Where you doing the wrap Frase? Your deep into London aint ya. I would like to watch you and Steve wrap it.


----------



## E3 YOB

ian222 said:


> Where you doing the wrap Frase? Your deep into London aint ya. I would like to watch you and Steve wrap it.


Yeah sure, I will include you in the PM matey. I will have wrapped the front back and skirts and bonnet before hand and hopefully we can get the doors, roof, boot rails done in a day.

It will be down in my yard E3 :lol:


----------



## Diveratt

With so much to choose from why go for a plain colour wrap.


----------



## E3 YOB

Still want the car too look good Kev and not look like Timmy Mallets hammer just because I can


----------



## Diveratt

frakay100 said:


> Still want the car too look good Kev and not look like Timmy Mallets hammer just because I can


Not exactly what I had in mind really, I have seen a TT in Gulf racing colours on here so something along the lines of the modern Le Mans Audis would be a nice update  Or an Auto Union Rep in polished alloy with a big set of audi rings


----------



## Charlie

I am sure that whatever you choose it will look great  The car is called Yob after all so the visual aesthetics should fit the name 

Charlie


----------



## cralstc

i think you should go pink wrap. will be original.


----------



## cralstc

actually see through plexyglass panels would be awesome. nothing like watching the parts at work! dont know if you could get away with that back in the uk though leave you wallet on the seat and it will be gone in 10 mins.

its just a shame to hide all the work that is hidden behind metal work.


----------



## 4ndrew

cralstc said:


> actually see through plexyglass panels would be awesome. nothing like watching the parts at work! dont know if you could get away with that back in the uk though leave you wallet on the seat and it will be gone in 10 mins.
> 
> its just a shame to hide all the work that is hidden behind metal work.


Kinda cool idea for a bonnet tho ;-)


----------



## E3 YOB

cralstc said:


> i think you should go pink wrap. will be original.


When Jordan got a pink Aston Martin it ruined it for getting a pink car otherwise hot pink would have been the first choice.

Cralstc you get a plastic viewing screen in your bonnet and I see if it looks any good  :lol:


----------



## Charlie

frakay100 said:


> When Jordan got a pink Aston Martin it ruined it for getting a pink car otherwise hot pink would have been the first choice.


That was a sad sad day for Aston Martin :-(

Charlie


----------



## cralstc

Nah Fraze,

i just through out stupid ideas and hope someone bites. 
tbh we see a lot of nasty ideas out here in the desert, thats the problem with lots of money and no thoughts.

if it was my car i would go with something that makes the car look a little special but not screaming look at me. I have always believed less is more. The tt has such subtle lines so in my opinion i will go with a dark grey, but then thats what i have right now hence a basised opinion. 

cheers,

Craig.


----------



## E3 YOB

Yeah you see a few of those nasty ideas parked outside Harrods. Amazing cars ruined by spending 100s thousands on them lol


----------



## E3 YOB

Regal have been working on the car today. I have not got an update but will drop down tomorrow hopefully to see how the car is doing. I expect it to be ready tomorrow of Friday all going well.

Last time I spoke to them they had the boost controller fitted with all the functions working that it has on it.

Amazingly the car is performing nearly bang on to my calculations which I did sometime in Feb before I started the build.

If the car sticks to my calculations then it is going to have some power. Currently the car is being tuned without Meth.

I don't know how far the car has gone today but so far it has run 20 PSI to 6500 rpm. I was told it did 442 bhp at 6500 rpm at 20psi.

Below I have highlighted in grey my calculated power at 6500 rpm 20psi. The car is only 6bhp different to effciency calculations. The quality intercooler and cold weather must really helping it along the power band.










Below is the same calcs with the car running 7500 rpm which is the limit I have set the revs to on the car.










As you can see the engine has the capacity at 30 psi @ 7500 for 648 bhp

It is unlikely the car will reach this number. It currently has 750cc injectors which by my calcs on a 3 bar setting will max at 571 bhp 95% duty cycle.

The turbo is rated to 605 bhp but I have heard that turbo has been run to 640 bhp but it is really a bit of an unknown what the top limit is of the turbo.

I have some 1000cc injectors on-route so depending if they arrive on time then I might have them swapped in otherwise the fuel pressure can be raised.

Whatever the outcome is I think the car will have more than enough power for me to cope with and it seems to be running better than I expected. 8)


----------



## R80RTT

Amazing.......I hope it reaches 604 bhp thats twice as fast as tony rigbys attempt lol


----------



## E3 YOB

Where is Mr Rigby?

He hasn't been on here for ages. Hope his car hasn't blown up [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## jamman

Tony is fine and will be back soon frase.

Great news about the car look forward to seeing the end result.

Have you decided on the colour yet :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

Yes shall I post the mock-up? Big Syd has seen it already, but I think I might just leave it until it is done in Jan


----------



## bigsyd

We will be happy bunnys jamman 8) 8) 8) 8) excuse the noob question, when you say the turbo max power...it that the point when it will not produce any more power or the turbo itself will go pop


----------



## jamman

It's very cool syd VERY.

Do think you should show the mockup Frasewazy because Im sure other folks would like to see your ideas


----------



## E3 YOB

bigsyd said:


> We will be happy bunnys jamman 8) 8) 8) 8) excuse the noob question, when you say the turbo max power...it that the point when it will not produce any more power or the turbo itself will go pop


Based on the turbine size, housing size and flow capabilities the turbo can only run a certain amount of air through it. Precision don't offer lots of different housings so give a guide BHP capabilities based on series of turbo. However precision are not known for publishing any details on their turbos and it has been a case of people having to try it out for themselves so really 605 is a guide only. This rating is less than the turbo can actually do for obvious reasons.

This is what is said about the 5857 ceramic BB turbo

"Rated conservatively for about 605 crank horsepower by Precision, early Evolution IX users are seeing as much as 650 *WHP*. This turbo offers power similar to a GT35R with the spool of a GT30R"

Basically the turbo can handle all I can throw at it and due to the limits of the size of my engine capacity I should never get to a point of blowing up the turbo through expecting too much of it.

So if people are doing 650whp then it is possible I will see 648bhp on the TT with 1000cc injectors but this is still theoretical at the moment


----------



## E3 YOB

Okay I will post up my rough sketch. I have got the vinyl here so this is the final design which should be complete in Jan.

I have got different skirts as the ones of Regula kit I didn't like. They looked too alien on the TT with their odd shapes at the end didn't blend the lines of the body well. I will still carbon fibre the new skirts in the same way but they have a cleaner finish and are not fibreglass, but polyethylene like the TTs OEM bumpers. I am not putting the regula rear end of the kit on either as I don't like the rear arches and the way it fits against the boot.

Currently smoothing off an OEM bumper on the balcony so the car should look much cleaner - I have always wanted a smooth rump on the TT and the Regula butt is just not round enough. I am modding the front splitter as it is too big and chopping the front bit and fibreglassing. This gives it much more of a current audi look and not as impractical.










It is being done in metallic red with a metallic grey roof. The splitter will be carbon and metallic black and the smoothed OEM rear bumper will have the defuser in carbon but smoothed in. I have not seen this done before as most will go completely smooth with no colour difference on the diffuser or with no tailpipes.

The bonnet will have black vents which will have carbon fibre finely drilled so it doesn't let in water but will look good.
The lights I am trialling at the moment. I tinted and lacquered them as I didn't like them with the silver inside. They look much better now but will take a view on it when the car is done. The standard lights will be sprayed black and clear corners added in the meantime and will select which looks best.

It is basically what I think the RS MK1 should have looked like if they ever made it.










The vinyl I have is so thin it actually looks like paint. Harder to work with in some ways (quicker to actually get down) but the finish is much better than my current wrap and you can't see seams (not that there will be any) but I expect the finish to hopefully be very difficult to tell if it is paint or not; even under close inspection 8)


----------



## T3RBO

Love the vinyl and the idea but hate those led lights... they cheapen the whole look


----------



## E3 YOB

T3RBO said:


> Love the vinyl and the idea but hate those led lights... they cheapen the whole look


Have to wait and see on that one. I will judge them when it is in place. Haven't seen the car with a bonnet on for 6 months so cannot judge. Tinting them made them look a lot better and I kept the DRL un-tinted. If they look bad I will fit the OEM lights with clear corners again but spray the inserts black.


----------



## jamman

T3RBO said:


> Love the vinyl and the idea but hate those led lights... they cheapen the whole look


I said the same Robb they are easily changed though mate


----------



## E3 YOB

Give you an idea of the grey vinyl finish



















Actually looks like these have been finished with paint. The vinyl is as thin as a cheap bin liner :lol: Which is a good thing as it turns out for the finish


----------



## T3RBO

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## caney

coming along nicely mate! any chance you could pm me a rough idea on what the vinyl wrapping costs?


----------



## E3 YOB

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## turbo87

Loving the work and effort and really want to see this monster of a TT! :twisted:


----------



## E3 YOB

You live in East London don't you? Hopefully be able to catch up soon


----------



## turbo87

frakay100 said:


> You live in East London don't you? Hopefully be able to catch up soon


North west London right on the A40 so not far lol


----------



## bigsyd

Love how you have even gone to the trouble of putting an extension and weatherproofing to your garage :lol:

Regarding the lights I like  , due to how much this mk1 has changed at the front I think that the original lights will look dated


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> You live in East London don't you? Hopefully be able to catch up soon


Frase is well known for "cottaging" and "dogging" so check the usual George Michael haunts you'll soon "bump" into him


----------



## robokn

Very impressive indeed, Looking forward to seeing the final car,
I don't think there has ever been a TT with as much work down by the 
owner rather than different companies so fair play to you Frase [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## E3 YOB

bigsyd said:


> Love how you have even gone to the trouble of putting an extension and weatherproofing to your garage :lol:
> 
> Regarding the lights I like  , due to how much this mk1 has changed at the front I think that the original lights will look dated


lol  The place is falling apart after 4 years of being built so conveniently the garage has got an extension for the winter months. :lol: Keeps the east london chop shop in full flow during the cold snap. Next the christmas light will be moved from the tree for extra illumination


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You live in East London don't you? Hopefully be able to catch up soon
> 
> 
> 
> Frase is well known for "cottaging" and "dogging" so check the usual George Michael haunts you'll soon "bump" into him
Click to expand...

Yes I can usually be found in gents toilets in Hampstead Heath and crashing 4x4s into Snappy Snaps all across London. It's just what I do :lol:

Actually I remember seeing you in the Club Tropicana video?


----------



## nate42

frakay100 said:


> Regal have been working on the car today. I have not got an update but will drop down tomorrow hopefully to see how the car is doing. I expect it to be ready tomorrow of Friday all going well.
> 
> Last time I spoke to them they had the boost controller fitted with all the functions working that it has on it.
> 
> Amazingly the car is performing nearly bang on to my calculations which I did sometime in Feb before I started the build.
> 
> If the car sticks to my calculations then it is going to have some power. Currently the car is being tuned without Meth.
> 
> I don't know how far the car has gone today but so far it has run 20 PSI to 6500 rpm. I was told it did 442 bhp at 6500 rpm at 20psi.
> 
> Below I have highlighted in grey my calculated power at 6500 rpm 20psi. The car is only 6bhp different to effciency calculations. The quality intercooler and cold weather must really helping it along the power band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is the same calcs with the car running 7500 rpm which is the limit I have set the revs to on the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see the engine has the capacity at 30 psi @ 7500 for 648 bhp
> 
> It is unlikely the car will reach this number. It currently has 750cc injectors which by my calcs on a 3 bar setting will max at 571 bhp 95% duty cycle.
> 
> The turbo is rated to 605 bhp but I have heard that turbo has been run to 640 bhp but it is really a bit of an unknown what the top limit is of the turbo.
> 
> I have some 1000cc injectors on-route so depending if they arrive on time then I might have them swapped in otherwise the fuel pressure can be raised.
> 
> Whatever the outcome is I think the car will have more than enough power for me to cope with and it seems to be running better than I expected. 8)


Calculations! Nice I like calculations  

Those air flow lb/min seem little low? If we look at that 30PSI, 6500RPM: 37 lb/min and 562 bhp. I'd say you need already 40 lb/min to make 400 bhp. What are you calculating there? My turbo is rated max flow 49 lb/min and 490hp.

Your Fuel Lab FPR keeps the same fuel rail pressure no matter what the boost is?


----------



## E3 YOB

nate42 said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regal have been working on the car today. I have not got an update but will drop down tomorrow hopefully to see how the car is doing. I expect it to be ready tomorrow of Friday all going well.
> 
> Last time I spoke to them they had the boost controller fitted with all the functions working that it has on it.
> 
> Amazingly the car is performing nearly bang on to my calculations which I did sometime in Feb before I started the build.
> 
> If the car sticks to my calculations then it is going to have some power. Currently the car is being tuned without Meth.
> 
> I don't know how far the car has gone today but so far it has run 20 PSI to 6500 rpm. I was told it did 442 bhp at 6500 rpm at 20psi.
> 
> Below I have highlighted in grey my calculated power at 6500 rpm 20psi. The car is only 6bhp different to effciency calculations. The quality intercooler and cold weather must really helping it along the power band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is the same calcs with the car running 7500 rpm which is the limit I have set the revs to on the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see the engine has the capacity at 30 psi @ 7500 for 648 bhp
> 
> It is unlikely the car will reach this number. It currently has 750cc injectors which by my calcs on a 3 bar setting will max at 571 bhp 95% duty cycle.
> 
> The turbo is rated to 605 bhp but I have heard that turbo has been run to 640 bhp but it is really a bit of an unknown what the top limit is of the turbo.
> 
> I have some 1000cc injectors on-route so depending if they arrive on time then I might have them swapped in otherwise the fuel pressure can be raised.
> 
> Whatever the outcome is I think the car will have more than enough power for me to cope with and it seems to be running better than I expected. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Calculations! Nice I like calculations
> 
> Those air flow lb/min seem little low? If we look at that 30PSI, 6500RPM: 37 lb/min and 562 bhp. I'd say you need already 40 lb/min to make 400 bhp. What are you calculating there? My turbo is rated max flow 49 lb/min and 490hp.
> 
> Your Fuel Lab FPR keeps the same fuel rail pressure no matter what the boost is?
Click to expand...

Yes the Fuel Lab reg keeps a very steady fuel pressure. I found something out this evening which has made clear why we have had some issues with the big injectors. All I can say there are some f*ck head companies out there :?

Nate yes agree what you are saying... The rule of thumb ratio 1lb mass air flow per min to make 10 bhp. I will explain how I calculated it without knowing the turbo efficiency capabilities.

My calculations are based on this formula:

*(0.5 x CID x Max RPM / 1728) x VE x DR x .069*

0.5 (4 cylinder engine 2 turns for complete cycle = 1/2)
*CID* (cubic inch displacement)
Change cubic centermeters (cc) into cubic inches (2008cc / 16.387)
*CFM* (cubic feet per minute)
Calculate Airflow naturally aspired rate (CID x 0.5 x Max rpm / 1728) = CFM (12 x12 x 12 = 1728 number of cubic inches in a cubic foot)

The naturally aspired engine formula looks like this:

123 x .5 x 6500 / 1728 = 231.33 CFM ( I rounded this down in my calcs to 230 for simplicity)

Then to be accurate to the real world a VVT engine should be calculated with 95% efficiency

230 x .95 = 218.5 (rounded again 219)

Now I know the CFM for a naturally aspired engine I used this chart to get the pressure ratio after turbo charging.
But it can be calculated below.

Ambient pressure at sea level 14.7 lbs

Boost Pressure, P2 + Ambient Pressure / Ambient Pressure

so

20 PSI + 14.7 / 14.7 = 2.36 PR










You could use the details of your specific compressor efficiency here but I didn't have the turbo details and still don't as Precision don't give compressor map details on their turbos so I chose 74%.

CFM x DR = CFM turbocharged

then this is the calculation you are after

*421 x .069 (standard air density) = 29 lbs/min*

For some reason for the BHP calculation I have times the lbs/min by 15 (instead of 10) - I did this a while ago and I can't remember why this is. This is why the BHP figure looks higher but I am not sure why at the time I multiplied by 15. I must of had a valid reason for doing so as the figures seem to match what I am running now.


----------



## jamman




----------



## VSPURS

jamman said:


>


We're all watching to see both Frase and Steve's results on the rollers!

I can't wait to see them push through the 600bhp barrier!


----------



## caney

VSPURS said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're all watching to see both Frase and Steve's results on the rollers!
> 
> I can't wait to see them push through the 600bhp barrier!
Click to expand...

Change your nitrous jets and you'll be there too mate


----------



## E3 YOB

Actually there have been some f*ckwit companies along the way but I have to have a gripe about the particularly shitty company which is USRT http://www.usrallyteam.com/

They have had a good reputation as I know a lot of folk have used them in the past. Now some of you know that I was a little put out that they sent a mix of connectors on the 750cc injectors. One has had to run an adapter.

I phoned Scott and he was very amenable and said it should not ever have happened without asking the customer first. Blah blah

He said he would get to the bottom of it and sort it out. He did say that the injectors are all the same and he will double check that internally there should be no issues.

I requested that he swap them out so they are all the same.

Then the east coast was hit by a hurricane, I got this email.

Aug 29th:



> USRT may be playing catch up for a short while. Our area was hit hard but
> not too terribly. Meanwhile, here's the view from the not so far away town
> we used to be in:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6b54bZe ... ata_player
> 
> We'll be back with you shortly, Fraser. Until then, have you any buckets to
> spare?
> 
> Cheers,
> --
> Scott F. Williams
> Team Director
> Usually Sideways Rally Team
> http://www.usrallyteam.com
> 856.456.3335


So fair enough they were caught off by this. From this point on I have never got a call returned or ever had an email replied to. This email was August. Basically I the customer was fobbed off.

It now transpires the fuckwit Scott at USRT actually sent 3 x 750cc and 1 x 840cc - So this has caused problems obviously with the running of the car.

All I can say is either they have gone bust or they are just assh*les. There is no way I can sell on these injectors as a mix and they didn't respond to me again so a refund is a no no. I am not into bashing companies but this guy has effectively robbed me of £300 and had 8 months to sort something. I could have lived with mixed connectors but not a mix of injectors obviously.

So if anyone wants to use USRT then word of advice it *don't*.

The car is now being tuned with 1000cc injectors and I have £300 worth of useless 750cc and 840cc injectors even after he assured me and confirmed back to me that they were all the same and it was just the connections that unfortunately got miss-matched due to low stock levels.

More email history:

Aug 19th


> Fraser, those are all the same injector internally. They'll function identically. However, we'd never let a set out like that. -not unless there's a parts shortage and we discuss it with a customer first. So, since this situation is "off", I'm concerned about how it came to pass. Allow me a short while to research this, please, and I'll see how this batch was put together. We'll shortly know if there's anything to worry about. If so, I'll propose a convenient resolution.
> 
> Thanks,
> --
> Scott F. Williams
> Team Director
> Usually Sideways Rally Team
> http://www.usrallyteam.com
> 856.456.3335





> Scott
> 
> Thanks for your quick response. Ideally I would like an identical arrangement as this will be a featured car and it will also niggle me it not being consistent.
> 
> I know you guys have a great reputation so was surprised even to not point of believing me engine builder haha
> When I received them I only took one out the wrapper to check before I put them in part parts to send to the builders.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Fraser


25th Aug:



> Scott
> 
> Are you able to contact me on this situation? Seems to have gone quiet at USRT?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Fraser


20th Sep:



> Hi Scott
> 
> Any update on the irregular fuel injector?
> 
> Are you able to get hold of one any time soon?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Fraser


----------



## jamman

I would google search their company name + forum and post your thoughts on every thread you find hit the feckers where it hurts


----------



## E3 YOB

Anyway gripe over but you can see from the email history I have just pasted and sporadic calls trying to get hold of them that they have just ignored everything. Running the part numbers shows a injector cc miss-match which he must have known about. So rather not take the order he sent me a useless batch of injectors.


----------



## bigsyd

how was the 3 x 750cc and 1 x 840cc discovered m8, i take it they all look the same..question answerd lol


----------



## E3 YOB

bigsyd said:


> how was the 3 x 750cc and 1 x 840cc discovered m8, i take it they all look the same


Regal ran the part numbers as things haven't stacked up when trying to do that map. They asked where did I get the injectors and they said they are mixed.

The injectors look the same apart from the one connector which needs an adapter. You can see above Scott confirmed in an email that they were all the same internally and it is only the connection. All forms of contact have been ignored by them. There has been no unpleasantries from me. So finding out today that the injectors are different has forced me to warn others of their "convenient resolution" which is very convenient for them as it turns out.

These are the part numbers

genesis injector
x1 = 109991
x3 = 110324


----------



## caney

Sorry to hear that mate,i've used them a few times with no problems at all.


----------



## R80RTT

frakay100 said:


> Anyway gripe over but you can see from the email history I have just pasted and sporadic calls trying to get hold of them that they have just ignored everything. Running the part numbers shows a injector cc miss-match which he must have known about. So rather not take the order he sent me a useless batch of injectors.


Did you pay by credit card?? If so no issues on a refund? All you need is email evidence you have contacted them?


----------



## R80RTT

VSPURS said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're all watching to see both Frase and Steve's results on the rollers!
> 
> I can't wait to see them push through the 600bhp barrier!
Click to expand...

And the sound barrier lol any chance the rolling road event next time can get sponsored by an ear defender company?


----------



## jamman

R80RTT said:


> Did you pay by credit card?? If so no issues on a refund? All you need is email evidence you have contacted them?


There's a time limit on that Rich and it's well past


----------



## E3 YOB

R80RTT said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway gripe over but you can see from the email history I have just pasted and sporadic calls trying to get hold of them that they have just ignored everything. Running the part numbers shows a injector cc miss-match which he must have known about. So rather not take the order he sent me a useless batch of injectors.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you pay by credit card?? If so no issues on a refund? All you need is email evidence you have contacted them?
Click to expand...

Good point I have cancelled that credit card mind so I am not sure if I can do anything about it now.


----------



## R80RTT

jamman said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you pay by credit card?? If so no issues on a refund? All you need is email evidence you have contacted them?
> 
> 
> 
> There's a time limit on that Rich and it's well past
Click to expand...

Have you noticed fraze entering the red car club????

Not the orange brigade!! Lol


----------



## E3 YOB

On a lighter note it was nice to meet Darren (Smithy TT) today who came down to regal to see the car 8)


----------



## jamman

R80RTT said:


> Have you noticed fraze entering the red car club????
> 
> Not the orange brigade!! Lol


Now Richy baby you know not to try it on with me I'm far too quick for you and it will end in tears plus if I think I'm losing I will hit you with a couple of low blows. :-*

R80RTT
"Rich's car went back on and run a disappointing 316.5 bhp" :-*

Jamman 
"his beloved orange peel cabriolet was moved into position. He needn't of worried as he ran a fantastic 371.5 BHP"

1-0 cough cough you been tango'd

Back OT now Frase promise :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

No carry on  lol... I insist haha


----------



## TT SMITHY

frakay100 said:


> On a lighter note it was nice to meet Darren (Smithy TT) today who came down to regal to see the car 8)


Lucky for me i dont live to far from REGAL AUTOSPORT met frase there today what a top guy! showed me all round his motor 

Under his bonnet is a work of art quality !!! we just managed to catch it on the Dyno leaving the office ! guys im telling you now its no joke!! at this point its mildly mapped and it sounds like THUNDER !! :lol: !!

could not meet a nicer guy !! you can vinyl wrap my car any time :roll: :lol: !!


----------



## E3 YOB

haha Cheers Darren, it will be deafening at 7500 rpm that's for sure :lol:

You didn't care to mention how great the Diesel Fiat van was that I was driving!? 

Great to meet you and cool to have a gander at your TT also. And nice cold air intake


----------



## TT SMITHY

7500 rpm that thing will be screaming !! well i hope you enjoy the WOT ! on the diesel fiat van as when 
pick up that car you wont hit WOT 7500rpm without running out of road :lol:

After the conversation at regal you can just tell they are really into what they do ! some of there stories in the 
states track racing ...quality !


----------



## R80RTT

jamman said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed fraze entering the red car club????
> 
> Not the orange brigade!! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Now Richy baby you know not to try it on with me I'm far too quick for you and it will end in tears plus if I think I'm losing I will hit you with a couple of low blows. :-*
> 
> R80RTT
> "Rich's car went back on and run a disappointing 316.5 bhp" :-*
> 
> Jamman
> "his beloved orange peel cabriolet was moved into position. He needn't of worried as he ran a fantastic 371.5 BHP"
> 
> 1-0 cough cough you been tango'd
> 
> Back OT now Frase promise :wink:
Click to expand...

WhAtever foggy lol lol


----------



## nate42

frakay100 said:


> Yes the Fuel Lab reg keeps a very steady fuel pressure. I found something out this evening which has made clear why we have had some issues with the big injectors. All I can say there are some f*ck head companies out there :?
> 
> Nate yes agree what you are saying... The rule of thumb ratio 1lb mass air flow per min to make 10 bhp. I will explain how I calculated it without knowing the turbo efficiency capabilities.
> 
> My calculations are based on this formula:
> 
> *(0.5 x CID x Max RPM / 1728) x VE x DR x .069*
> 
> 0.5 (4 cylinder engine 2 turns for complete cycle = 1/2)
> *CID* (cubic inch displacement)
> Change cubic centermeters (cc) into cubic inches (2008cc / 16.387)
> *CFM* (cubic feet per minute)
> Calculate Airflow naturally aspired rate (CID x 0.5 x Max rpm / 1728) = CFM (12 x12 x 12 = 1728 number of cubic inches in a cubic foot)
> 
> The naturally aspired engine formula looks like this:
> 
> 123 x .5 x 6500 / 1728 = 231.33 CFM ( I rounded this down in my calcs to 230 for simplicity)
> 
> Then to be accurate to the real world a VVT engine should be calculated with 95% efficiency
> 
> 230 x .95 = 218.5 (rounded again 219)
> 
> Now I know the CFM for a naturally aspired engine I used this chart to get the pressure ratio after turbo charging.
> But it can be calculated below.
> 
> Ambient pressure at sea level 14.7 lbs
> 
> Boost Pressure, P2 + Ambient Pressure / Ambient Pressure
> 
> so
> 
> 20 PSI + 14.7 / 14.7 = 2.36 PR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could use the details of your specific compressor efficiency here but I didn't have the turbo details and still don't as Precision don't give compressor map details on their turbos so I chose 74%.
> 
> CFM x DR = CFM turbocharged
> 
> then this is the calculation you are after
> 
> *421 x .069 (standard air density) = 29 lbs/min*
> 
> For some reason for the BHP calculation I have times the lbs/min by 15 (instead of 10) - I did this a while ago and I can't remember why this is. This is why the BHP figure looks higher but I am not sure why at the time I multiplied by 15. I must of had a valid reason for doing so as the figures seem to match what I am running now.


I was askin about the fuel pressure because stock FPR has rating of 3 bar and that is 3bar over current boost pressure. So 1bar boost means rail pressure is at 4bar. It could be easier to do mapping if the pressure is same no matter what the boost pressure is. Is this why you went for steady fuel rail pressure?

My 5p for the calculations:
The error might be because that 421 CMF is actually 219 CMF @ 20PSI. So if you take air density at 20 PSI and temperature it is going to engine it could be closer.

http://www.turbodriven.com/performancet ... index.html 
Try that link I found it interesting. You can quess the compressor efficiency or pick a turbo of similar size to yours.


----------



## E3 YOB

The vac line is connected and to be honest I expected the fuel regulator to move more than it does on boost. I quite like the fact that it holds steady but I would be fibbing if I had planned for it.

Now we have the ID1000 injectors in things are going quickly. It is currently being mapped at 3.5 bar. I'll give you some figures on the FR pressure hopefully later in the day when I get an update. 8)

Also I did actually reference the closest turbo for mine which is the GTX3076 as this is the turbine that the Precision uses but has the T04E style compressor.


----------



## V6RUL

Nice find on those new injectors..ID1000s hey, not many peeps running them. Regal should be more than happy with them.
You running the T04 as well.. 8) I could only afford the z version.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Hopefully the way is clear now to get her boxed up and running mid 500s
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

It is a T04 style - It is precision design so not E Z or whatever. Yes checking the part number the IG1000 actually use the bosche/seimens 550cc injector bodies which is why they atomise like a 600cc injector 8) 8) Which Regal said today they are working superbly well.

Steve what do you mean mid 500s? - It will be mid 600s and you will be having to prove that a 3.2T is better than the humble 2.0T

Just a shame you have never committed to getting the V6 on the rollers and you might have been the first 600+ TT on here. Oh well i'll take the glory  :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

frakay100 said:


> It is a T04 style - It is precision design so not E Z or whatever. Yes checking the part number the IG1000 actually use the bosche/seimens 550cc injector bodies which is why they atomise like a 600cc injector 8) 8) Which Regal said today they are working superbly well.
> 
> Steve what do you mean mid 500s? - It will be mid 600s and you will be having to prove that a 3.2T is better than the humble 2.0T
> 
> Just a shame you have never committed to getting the V6 on the rollers and you might have been the first 600+ TT on here. Oh well i'll take the glory  :lol:


Just thought I'd mention that we saw over 700 on the rollers at Jabba when they tried running a 75 shot of nitrous! It was decided that this was too much for the standard gearbox etc! Like you said though, just a little 2.0ltr lump!


----------



## E3 YOB

I have taken the view if it breaks it breaks :? but having the 2ltr lump running mid 600 without anything like meth or gas will be pretty good going.

I'll use meth in the summer I think and i'll have to find out at a later date if the gearbox can handle it as I have not seen or read anything that confirms its limits one way or another.


----------



## E3 YOB

The car actually ran 470 bhp at 5500 rpm 25 psi on standard TT injectors with the fuel pressure upped to around 5-6 bar


----------



## VSPURS

frakay100 said:


> I have taken the view if it breaks it breaks :? but having the 2ltr lump running mid 600 without anything like meth or gas will be pretty good going.
> 
> I'll use meth in the summer I think and i'll have to find out at a later date if the gearbox can handle it as I have not seen or read anything that confirms its limits one way or another.


Mine runs a steady 500 without gas and 550 with a 25 shot!
In my view its plenty for the road!
If you can manage 650 without gas then thats going to be hugely impressive but also every chance of breaking stuff quicker.
What kind of torque are you expecting?


----------



## VSPURS

frakay100 said:


> The car actually ran 470 bhp at 5500 rpm 25 psi on standard TT injectors with the fuel pressure upped to around 5-6 bar


You need to get it to the Powerstation rollers in 4WD for the true test after the event a while ago!


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> Hopefully the way is clear now to get her boxed up and running mid 500s
> Steve


500 that's small fry (dont know where I've heard that before)

How's the never ending infamous Autograph nut and bolt checks going Stevie is it actually finished
yet and ready to go on some rollers ? :roll:

PS Hello and kisses to Stevies lovely lady :-*


----------



## E3 YOB

This is with the standard TT injectors, which are 330cc aren't they on the 225?


----------



## E3 YOB

VSPURS said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have taken the view if it breaks it breaks :? but having the 2ltr lump running mid 600 without anything like meth or gas will be pretty good going.
> 
> I'll use meth in the summer I think and i'll have to find out at a later date if the gearbox can handle it as I have not seen or read anything that confirms its limits one way or another.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine runs a steady 500 without gas and 550 with a 25 shot!
> In my view its plenty for the road!
> If you can manage 650 without gas then thats going to be hugely impressive but also every chance of breaking stuff quicker.
> What kind of torque are you expecting?
Click to expand...

They are matching torque but maybe it is sane to cap it torque at 550 but then this car was never meant to be sane.


----------



## VSPURS

frakay100 said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have taken the view if it breaks it breaks :? but having the 2ltr lump running mid 600 without anything like meth or gas will be pretty good going.
> 
> I'll use meth in the summer I think and i'll have to find out at a later date if the gearbox can handle it as I have not seen or read anything that confirms its limits one way or another.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine runs a steady 500 without gas and 550 with a 25 shot!
> In my view its plenty for the road!
> If you can manage 650 without gas then thats going to be hugely impressive but also every chance of breaking stuff quicker.
> What kind of torque are you expecting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are matching torque but maybe it is sane to cap it torque at 550 but then this car was never meant to be sane.
Click to expand...

I can assure you that 550lb/ft isnt sane!


----------



## E3 YOB

> You need to get it to the Powerstation rollers in 4WD for the true test after the event a while ago!


Yes round 2 at Powerstation followed by a wrapping session in the car park :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

Driveshafts and Gearbox are the things to worry about!
Get your gearbox cryo'd if you have the chance!


----------



## E3 YOB

> I can assure you that 550lb/ft isnt sane!


I know I use your car as a reference point and it didn't look sane. Something will curb my enthusiasm at some point


----------



## VSPURS

frakay100 said:


> I can assure you that 550lb/ft isnt sane!
> 
> 
> 
> I know I use your car as a reference point and it didn't look sane. Something will curb my enthusiasm at some point
Click to expand...

Well Ive had to replace a driveshaft and 3rd gear is on its way out so theyre going to be your weak links running an extra 100 - 150 bhp!


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the way is clear now to get her boxed up and running mid 500s
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> 500 that's small fry (dont know where I've heard that before)
> 
> Mid 500s is for the torque..as that is the killer..
> 
> How's the never ending infamous Autograph nut and bolt checks going Stevie is it actually finished
> yet and ready to go on some rollers ? :roll:
> 
> Here she is..on the drive..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS Hello and kisses to Stevies lovely lady :-*
Click to expand...

You have got a heart.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Ok update from the boost parlour

At the moment the car is running 550bhp and 460lb @ 2 bar

There is no knock at this level so in the new year they will be working on the spool time to make it spool quicker.

Realistically the engine will be into the 600 bhp when the spool comes in earlier


----------



## techfreak

It should be named The RockeTT


----------



## VSPURS

frakay100 said:


> Ok update from the boost parlour
> 
> At the moment the car is running 550bhp and 460lb @ 2 bar
> 
> There is no knock at this level so in the new year they will be working on the spool time to make it spool quicker.
> 
> Realistically the engine will be into the 600 bhp when the spool comes in earlier


I only run 2.1bar so its very similar to mine at this point then.
When is it spooling at the moment?


----------



## E3 YOB

VSPURS said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok update from the boost parlour
> 
> At the moment the car is running 550bhp and 460lb @ 2 bar
> 
> There is no knock at this level so in the new year they will be working on the spool time to make it spool quicker.
> 
> Realistically the engine will be into the 600 bhp when the spool comes in earlier
> 
> 
> 
> I only run 2.1bar so its very similar to mine at this point then.
> When is it spooling at the moment?
Click to expand...

Spooling late at the moment Full boost at 5000 so they will need to start adjusting the waste gate and pulling that in. Because of the high compression doesn't need much boost to raise the bhp. .1 bar equally 50bhp more if I remember that right


----------



## VSPURS

frakay100 said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok update from the boost parlour
> 
> At the moment the car is running 550bhp and 460lb @ 2 bar
> 
> There is no knock at this level so in the new year they will be working on the spool time to make it spool quicker.
> 
> Realistically the engine will be into the 600 bhp when the spool comes in earlier
> 
> 
> 
> I only run 2.1bar so its very similar to mine at this point then.
> When is it spooling at the moment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spooling late at the moment Full boost at 5000 so they will need to start adjusting the waste gate and pulling that in. Because of the high compression doesn't need much boost to raise the bhp. .1 bar equally 50bhp more if I remember that right
Click to expand...

If I remember right, mine hit 1bar at 3800rpm then 2bar at 4400rpm.


----------



## R80RTT

At the moment the car is running 550bhp and 460lb @ 2 bar

There is no knock at this level so in the new year they will be working on the spool time to make it spool quicker.

Realistically the engine will be into the 600 bhp when the spool comes in earlier[/quote]

I only run 2.1bar so its very similar to mine at this point then.
When is it spooling at the moment?[/quote]

Spooling late at the moment Full boost at 5000 so they will need to start adjusting the waste gate and pulling that in. Because of the high compression doesn't need much boost to raise the bhp. .1 bar equally 50bhp more if I remember that right[/quote]

I m looking forward to your new project Steve? 700 bhp from the Mark1


----------



## E3 YOB

Will be interesting to see how it runs in the new year


----------



## VSPURS

R80RTT said:


> I m looking forward to your new project Steve? 700 bhp from the Mark1


What project is this?


----------



## V6RUL

700bhp will quickly become the new 600 next year bearing in mind no one has officially hit the 600..
I think there will be 4 contenders.
Steve


----------



## VSPURS

V6RUL said:


> 700bhp will quickly become the new 600 next year bearing in mind no one has officially hit the 600..
> I think there will be 4 contenders.
> Steve


4? :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

VSPURS said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 700bhp will quickly become the new 600 next year bearing in mind no one has officially hit the 600..
> I think there will be 4 contenders.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> 4? :roll:
Click to expand...

possibly..could be as many as 5 if the race takes hold.
Wonder if the 700 would be bhp or lb/ft or 2WHP or 4WHP.
Steve


----------



## nate42

frakay100 said:


> Ok update from the boost parlour
> 
> At the moment the car is running 550bhp and 460lb @ 2 bar
> 
> There is no knock at this level so in the new year they will be working on the spool time to make it spool quicker.
> 
> Realistically the engine will be into the 600 bhp when the spool comes in earlier


Congrats!! Al tough I know you want even more :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hard work is starting show some results.


----------



## Matt B

Nice one Frase, glad all the hard work and investment has paid off.

What sort of EGT are you getting at 2 bar ?

And I loved the pic of the red design by the way - is that what you are going for ?


----------



## E3 YOB

The EGTs are good, I didn't get the figure but know all is running well at the mo.

The torque & bhp will be increased and by Wednesday when I pick the car up it will be running somewhere in the 600 mark.

The boost potentially will be raised a little further but this does depend on the EGTs certainly and also depends how much sooner they can get the turbo to spool to get the extra gains. Today was very much getting the map in check and all the lambda sensor reading correct and the map done with good injectors.

Yeah the car is going to look like the design. Currently working on the rear on the Balcony and will be cutting the front splitter tomorrow. I'll start getting the bits I have here finished off and when I get the car back I can start wrapping it in red fairly quickly.


----------



## Matt B

Good news bud. After seeing the turbine heat shield that came out of my turbo I am quite paranoid about EGT :lol: 
I have the liquid multi gauge on all the time but I am so rich they rarely go above 650C. 
Look forward to seeing the finished article. As soon as I get the SEM on I will be off to Revo HQ to see if they can sort my map out for a bit more ooomph and to take advantage of extra airflow and the meth 8)


----------



## E3 YOB

I have gauge overload actually  I could view EGTs on 3 gauges at once lol

My SPA dual is for EGT and Boost so I am equally having it visible at all times.

I will get the Meth mapped in at a later date. It's winter now so no need to run it just yet. Just want the car back and it will give me something to look forward to. :lol:


----------



## ViperOneZero

Storm hit 700bhp using the r36 route. I wonder what their expenditure was..

Glad see things going well on the build. Not long to go now..


----------



## VSPURS

GunnerGibson said:


> Storm hit 700bhp using the r36 route. I wonder what their expenditure was..
> 
> Glad see things going well on the build. Not long to go now..


 They took it apart though after a short space of time I understand. Not sure why!


----------



## ViperOneZero

VSPURS said:


> GunnerGibson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Storm hit 700bhp using the r36 route. I wonder what their expenditure was..
> 
> Glad see things going well on the build. Not long to go now..
> 
> 
> 
> They took it apart though after a short space of time I understand. Not sure why!
Click to expand...

LoL - i think its self explanatory in that case... :lol: ( unless we find out otherwise)


----------



## E3 YOB

Well the contents is in the TT that is still for sale on Pistonheads which is running 650 bhp these days.

You can count me out of the 700 race :lol: we'll leave that to Steff to send us a photo of his liquid screen.


----------



## R80RTT

Matt B said:


> Good news bud. After seeing the turbine heat shield that came out of my turbo I am quite paranoid about EGT :lol:
> I have the liquid multi gauge on all the time but I am so rich they rarely go above 650C.
> Look forward to seeing the finished article. As soon as I get the SEM on I will be off to Revo HQ to see if they can sort my map out for a bit more ooomph and to take advantage of extra airflow and the meth 8)


Now thats interesting? Have you spoken to them ?


----------



## E3 YOB

The humble beginning :lol:


----------



## AwesomeJohn

And the finished product!


----------



## TT SMITHY

:lol:


----------



## V6RUL

frakay100 said:


> Well the contents is in the TT that is still for sale on Pistonheads which is running 650 bhp these days.
> 
> You can count me out of the 700 race :lol: we'll leave that to Steff to send us a photo of his liquid screen.


Its ok Frase..i wasnt counting you, but am including those that have an RS engine..and only peeps on the forum.

Storm broke the R36 down to do a 3.2 turbo build but infringed on advertising rules.
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> Storm broke the R36 down to do a 3.2 turbo build but infringed on advertising rules.
> Steve


Next rule will be it's got to be blue :roll:

Does it _really_ matter :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Did you call it into the Advertising Standard Authority Steve!? Didnt I hear you also on Points Of View objecting? You have always picked at Storms car, maybe a little green eye? :mrgreen:


----------



## V6RUL

frakay100 said:


> Did you call it into the Advertising Standard Authority Steve!? Didnt I hear you also on Points Of View objecting? You have always picked at Storms car, maybe a little green eye? :mrgreen:


Not at all..im sure Storm do some fantastic work and builds and any comments i may have made were based on the info and pictures they posted up..was a long time ago, i can hardly remember.


----------



## jamman

memory loss :lol:

Steve you have got green eyes haven't you :wink:


----------



## Grahamstt

Didn't storm rebuild the car cos they went from the supercharged route to the turbo for development purposes?


----------



## E3 YOB

Yeah I believe that is the case.

Steff's is that very same kit I think.


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> Yeah I believe that is the case.
> 
> Steff's is that very same kit I think.


I'm sure I can hear his toys coming out the cot already :lol:


----------



## caney

any chance of some in car footage on the dyno? be good to see what its hitting 1 bar at,2 bar etc!


----------



## E3 YOB

Regal have said they have recorded some footage on their phones for me but I don't live close enough to drop in so footage is limited I'm afraid at the mo. Hopefully the car is ready tomorrow anyway so it shouldn't be long now until the car is on the road.

Only have this from last time I was there but does get to high rpm or show anything.


----------



## Rich196

really going for it now!!!! Looking and sounding good!!


----------



## E3 YOB

Ok leaving the car at 550bhp with matched torque for now. There is a small oil leak on the girdle area which is going to be rectified back at Janspeed so in he interest of keeping the engine together we decided to leave it where it is.

At a later date I will get the car mapped with meth but I think I should get used to driving the car at 550 and make a decision if I feel it needs or I want more power.

So now just an MOT and the drip of oil fixed and the car is good to go.


----------



## VSPURS

frakay100 said:


> Ok leaving the car at 550bhp with matched torque for now. There is a small oil leak on the girdle area which is going to be rectified back at Janspeed so in he interest of keeping the engine together we decided to leave it where it is.
> 
> At a later date I will get the car mapped with meth but I think I should get used to driving the car at 550 and make a decision if I feel it needs or I want more power.
> 
> So now just an MOT and the drip of oil fixed and the car is good to go.


Excellent!
If you feel like driving to Tamworth let me know.


----------



## caney

What was the peak torque figure in the end and at what rpm was it?


----------



## Rich196

only 550bhp, hard life eh :?


----------



## E3 YOB

caney said:


> What was the peak torque figure in the end and at what rpm was it?


Will post the details when I get them this evening. Still not sure what has been done yet but will be emailed the dyno runs etc this evening.


----------



## jamman

Made up for you Frase you got a bit of everything to keep all the Steves happy

Power for Steve (Vspurs)

Torque for Steve (Caney)

Oh and oil for Steve (V6RUL)


----------



## E3 YOB

alllllrighteeee

The oil leak is only small on the sump gasket so no real drama. No oil was dropping on the floor but it will just need the gasket sorted.

The car has room for more power but I am pretty happy with the results so far. My boost controller has been set with @ 20/25/30 PSI

*30 PSI *
565 BHP 475 lb

*25 PSI*
520 BHP 440lb

*20 PSI*
420 BHP 352lb

Steve (VSPURS) I will take a drive up your way with the video cam and we can go for a burn 

I'll put up some dyno graphs shortly.

JOB DONE!

Cheers

Frase

Going to drive the car now and will take view if I want it over 600 bhp. My thinking is to have fun now 8)


----------



## turbo87

Must be crazy when on full boost!


----------



## stevebeechTA

Excellent job looking forward to seeing this at some point, and pleased to see that you have had relatively very few hiccups along the way considering the extent of the build. Well done mate


----------



## jamman

You have got to be so happy with those figures Frase congrats very happy for you.

Now for a RR day with you and the 3 Steves methinks.

Well over 2000bhp from 4 cars stunning 

Only weak link I can see now is the fact Frase drives like a big girls blouse


----------



## 4ndrew

I've been following this build from the beginning and it's finally come together! Great work, you must be happy with those results! Now go out and have some fun


----------



## robokn

Frase, Regal have posted it up their FB page, I guess your a happy bunny right now


----------



## T3RBO

Nice one mate


----------



## jamman

http://www.facebook.com/regalautosport?sk=wall


----------



## bigsyd

565  mental 8) 8) so happy for you m8.all your hard work is there now m8 for you to have some fun
All I will say is be careful out there and go and piss some Lamborghini owners of  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tritium

Hmmmm horsepower..


----------



## E3 YOB

robokn said:


> Frase, Regal have posted it up their FB page, I guess your a happy bunny right now


hahaha yep very pleased - Have Frank Sinatra going through my head as that boost kicks in 

Glad I did what I thought and it turned out good. Has taken a good 5-6 months but the car should last well and should give me many years of hooning around in the YOB.

Just like to take this opportunity to thank everyone who followed my build :lol: I couldn't have done it without you. I would like to thank Enterprise car rental for making me part of the family and giving me discounts because I used them so much. I would like to thank JanSpeed for building the engine well (ahem and me for being there to build it) and Regal for tuning it so well. Would like to thank my girlfriend for not leaving me. All the Steves for giving me a benchmark and James for moral support at times of fury. I want to thank 034 Motorsport and the god almighty :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Gwenyth

Yeah I am pleased but will be more please when I get behind the wheel. There has been a huge amount of custom work done in the last 6 months and it has come together well to give a very free flowing engine.

Now next stop to get it MOT'd and turn it red :lol:


----------



## ian222

Well done to ya mate, hope to meet up at a meet soon to check it out.


----------



## E3 YOB

bigsyd said:


> 565  mental 8) 8) so happy for you m8.all your hard work is there now m8 for you to have some fun
> All I will say is be careful out there and go and piss some Lamborghini owners of  :lol: :lol:


I am having the car blessed before I get in it as it is showing signs of possession :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## jamman

Told you it would all come together in the end :wink:

Cue some overzealous mofo MOT inspector failing it on emissions


----------



## E3 YOB

Don't worry... There's a map for that


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> Don't worry... There's a map for that


Oh I like that sneaky very sneaky


----------



## E3 YOB

Right suppose that is the end of my build thread. 

ttfn


----------



## ViperOneZero

frakay100 said:


> Right suppose that is the end of my build thread.
> 
> ttfn


wrong. the vid of a drive by is the end :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

ah okay. Right i'll get a drive by done then and call it a day  lol

So all I have left to do is:


Drive by[/*]
Wrap, bumpers and maybe air-ride[/*]
Remap with Meth[/*]

Then its done


----------



## jamman

That or you can have a paddy and refuse to post any more updates :lol:


----------



## robokn

Do you have any issues with oil
Consumption ???


----------



## E3 YOB

Out the exhaust pipe?


----------



## E3 YOB

Hopefully Mux will take up the reigns and do a build thread


----------



## 4ndrew

I'm hoping for extensive photos of your interior/exterior/engine bay once you have it wrapped and on the road ;-)


----------



## E3 YOB

Interestingly the carbon fibre heat-shield restricted air flow to the tune of 15bhp so it was removed. Shame as it looked cool lol


----------



## tricklexxx

Awesome Frase, as others have said, really pleased for you mate.

Nice to read about a DIY spec'd, hands-on-spanner'd, blood, sweat and tears build instead of a cheque book project!

Definitely need to get a look at the YOB at some point, if you do Tamworth area let me know as I'm not far away and often over that way.

Good luck keeping your licence! :evil:


----------



## E3 YOB

tricklexxx said:


> Awesome Frase, as others have said, really pleased for you mate.
> 
> Nice to read about a DIY spec'd, hands-on-spanner'd, blood, sweat and tears build instead of a cheque book project!
> 
> Definitely need to get a look at the YOB at some point, if you do Tamworth area let me know as I'm not far away and often over that way.
> 
> Good luck keeping your licence! :evil:


Cheers Marc

I will be there in the not too distant future. I will pass by on the way to see my brother and make sure Steve gets his beast out too.

I'll have the power cranked up a notch for Santa Pod in March if you will be at that I'll take you for a spin  If I still have my license


----------



## turbo87

frakay100 said:


> Hopefully Mux will take up the reigns and do a build thread


LOL! :lol:


----------



## Diveratt

frakay100 said:


> Interestingly the carbon fibre heat-shield restricted air flow to the tune of 15bhp so it was removed. Shame as it looked cool lol


I felt the Sam when I took off my CDA


----------



## V6RUL

Top work Frase, almost there.
Bring on the Pod as im sure a lot of peeps want to have a snoop round and see all the effort put in.
Steve


----------



## Charlie

Great work Francesca, I have followed this with interest from the start.

I am perturbed at your comment "maybe air ride" which should read "definitely air ride" it has to be done 

Charlie


----------



## robokn

Air ride not really required unless it sits really low, not the best suspension out there, but saying that Plush put it on a RS4


----------



## E3 YOB

Ok just to give you a run down why we have set the car at the power it is at and to explain the dyno readouts to anyone who is interested.

The Lambda readings are nice and consistent across the boost levels at 0.8 which is great to see. When the car is on the road and on the motorway will be checking the fuel trims again to see how high speed effects the mixture level.

Obviously you can see the bulk of the aggressive power kicks in at 4800 where an extra 265bhp is screaming in to 6500 rpm. This will be scary to say the least :lol:

At 6500 the power peaks and there is a couple of reasons for this.

As the engine had a small oil leak Regal didn't think it wise to advance the ignition above 6500. They didn't want to risk undoing 6 months of hard work with an engine exploding on the dyno. I agree with them there and think it is a good idea to play it safe for now :twisted: . The timing can be advanced to keep the power curve more linear when the oil drip is fixed and we are comfortable there are no leaks or tweaks that still need to be done.

Secondly this is due to having standard cams. Uprating the cams would keep this curve pushing upwards to redline which is limited at 7900 rpm.

The question is how far do I take it? The engine will undoubtedly do big big power with Meth, Cams and timing advance but 'playing it safe' without any of the above the car is already doing 565bhp. I think it is definately a good idea that I take it one step at a time rather than going the whole hog without having even lived with the car for any period of time.

We all like to see/talk big numbers but the car has potential to push stupidly big numbers.

So what cams do people recommend? :lol: Santapod in March!

30PSI:









25PSI:









20PSI:









Overlay to check Lambda consistency across boost settings:










Larger File View:

30PSI:

https://public.blu.livefilestore.com/y1 ... jpg?psid=1

25PSI:

https://public.blu.livefilestore.com/y1 ... jpg?psid=1

20PSI:

https://public.blu.livefilestore.com/y1 ... jpg?psid=1

Overlay to check Lambda consistency across boost settings:

https://public.blu.livefilestore.com/y1 ... jpg?psid=1

*I have to congratulate JanSpeed and Regal again for their sterling work!*


----------



## jamman

Interesting stuff Frase look forward to the videos of you dumping your clutch at 5000 revs and holding on :wink: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Some nice info Frase and quite thorough.
Looks quite mannered till you hit 4500-5000k then hold on baby as the forces of evil are unleashed..  
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Having driven overly assisted vans and rental cars for 6 months it felt very odd getting in the TT again. I drove it onto the trailer yesterday and it certainly is not like it used to be. It is brash and aggressive. Feels like a race car now rather than something you will pop to the shops in.

I have to say the custom exhaust system is a work of art that JanSpeed did. Perfectly symmetrical and balanced and sounds very nice.


----------



## E3 YOB

V6RUL said:


> Some nice info Frase and quite thorough.
> Looks quite mannered till you hit 4500-5000k then hold on baby as the forces of evil are unleashed..
> Steve


The shape of the power delivery is quite nice. As expected there is a big lump of power but it does have good low down torque and is no slouch at 4000rpm.

I may have to up-rate my tyres now  490 WHP


----------



## V6RUL

frakay100 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some nice info Frase and quite thorough.
> Looks quite mannered till you hit 4500-5000k then hold on baby as the forces of evil are unleashed..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> The shape of the power delivery is quite nice. As expected there is a big lump of power but it does have good low down torque and is no slouch at 4000rpm.
> 
> I may have to up-rate my tyres now
Click to expand...

I would prefer the power delivery to be more linear to spread the stress over time but maybe the characteristics of the turbo sizing is playing its part.
Ive got the issue of too much boost too early, so my EBC needs to eat away at the boost so the box can manage the torque better.
Not sure what your going to be doing with cams, but the graphs you've already got will be a good help in deciding on your best option.
As for tyres, i had Proxies and went to PS3s..unbelievably better ride quality now and improved comfort.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

V6RUL said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some nice info Frase and quite thorough.
> Looks quite mannered till you hit 4500-5000k then hold on baby as the forces of evil are unleashed..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> The shape of the power delivery is quite nice. As expected there is a big lump of power but it does have good low down torque and is no slouch at 4000rpm.
> 
> I may have to up-rate my tyres now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would prefer the power delivery to be more linear to spread the stress over time but maybe the characteristics of the turbo sizing is playing its part.
> Ive got the issue of too much boost too early, so my EBC needs to eat away at the boost so the box can manage the torque better.
> Not sure what your going to be doing with cams, but the graphs you've already got will be a good help in deciding on your best option.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Yes but your an old man Steve and don't think I didn't notice your slippers strapped next your fire extinguisher in the TT. 

It is a big turbo on a small engine so it will always come in like this. I actually wanted the car to be a bit mental so got what I wanted. The car does want to rev and rev so there is a lot of room at the top to change cams, lifters if wanted.

With regards to cams i'll have to get some advice on that. Think it will be worthwhile to help the head flow more but I don't want a lumpy drive. Rich has apparently got some new cams which feel OEM so I will twist his ear a bit.


----------



## V6RUL

Ive gone from 246 to 264 cams which have retained the OEM feel but your choice is best left to the pros as i agree the last thing you want to do is make it too lumpy.
Steve


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Congratulations! Undoubtedly one of the best build threads I have read in ages on any forums and good to see your well considered choice of components and builder has given the rewards you deserved.

I mentioned earlier in your posts that I thought Janspeed was IMO a good choice - I travelled from Scotland to Salisbury to get them to build an exhaust and cats for the Porker a few years ago and they didn't disappoint. You seem to be happy with yours but any pictures? I feel tempted to go down and get them to throw one on the TT!

Your car is making some big numbers now with the potential for a good chunk extra. If your happy with the way it's driving now I'd be inclined to leave it. I've met a few folk over the years who've relentlessly pursued top bragging rights with HP and torque and have come to regret it. Trashed (v expensive) engines and cars that are nigh on impossible to drive.

Reliability and driveability would be my goals.

Enjoy! 

Dave


----------



## E3 YOB

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Congratulations! Undoubtedly one of the best build threads I have read in ages on any forums and good to see your well considered choice of components and builder has given the rewards you deserved.
> 
> I mentioned earlier in your posts that I thought Janspeed was IMO a good choice - I travelled from Scotland to Salisbury to get them to build an exhaust and cats for the Porker a few years ago and they didn't disappoint. You seem to be happy with yours but any pictures? I feel tempted to go down and get them to throw one on the TT!
> 
> Your car is making some big numbers now with the potential for a good chunk extra. If your happy with the way it's driving now I'd be inclined to leave it. I've met a few folk over the years who've relentlessly pursued top bragging rights with HP and torque and have come to regret it. Trashed (v expensive) engines and cars that are nigh on impossible to drive.
> 
> Reliability and driveability would be my goals.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Dave


Cheers Dave

Would agree with you that's why I stuck with standard cams to see what the outcome would be on the dyno. The best thing will probably just to get a gradual incline to the limit and not push it aggressively higher as stuff will start to break (gearboxes, driveshafts etc). First I will drive the car and take a view on the next steps which will be increasing ignition.

As for the exhaust system I should get some photos up as it is a work of art. Since it has been made the car has been off the ramp so I haven't taken any photos. I will get some next week and post them up. It took about 3-4 weeks to make the exhaust but it was worth the wait. I learnt a lot being at JanSpeed when they were making it into what makes a good exhaust system. It opens your eyes a bit when you compare it against the off-the-shelf brands, but then it cost a tad more. It is balanced within 1mm either side so has perfect flow and I wish I could weld like some of the guys can there.

It has been a good experience. Time consuming and expensive but I have had very little drama throughout the build and the fruits of labour are showing now which is great.

Now JanSpeed have done a VAG engined car (all Evos and old skool cars) I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them. Not the fastest and need to be managed a little, but build a very good engine and can fabricate parts which at the end of the day is why I took my car there.

No doubt another trip down South for you then :lol:

Frase


----------



## VSPURS

Frase, it looks awesome!
I bet when it comes in, it feels like you've been in a RTA and someone has shunted you from behind (James, please add your own joke at this point!)
What I would say is that I know you say it pulls from 4000rpm but it does seem to have quite a narrow band.
Mine hits peak at 5200 but then holds on to it all the way through to 7250 over 2000rpm of peak power.
At the Powerstation, it hit peak BHP in 6th at 7650rpm.








Yours seems to die away very quickly in comparison but between 5000rpm and 6000rpm its immense.
That could be the cams to be honest. My cams extended the power further through the range.

All in all though, I bet its a monster to drive, and I bet your left hand is very busy (James, over to you again!) keeping it flying!!

We could do with doing a few speed tests.
Rolling at 50mph and flooring it etc in different gears. It would be great to compare in reality rather than on paper.

Anyway, drive safe and have fun!
8)


----------



## E3 YOB

Yeah Steve agreed it is narrow at the moment and does drop away quickly. The car is going to go back down after I have driven it around a bit in the real world and we will work on that side of things. I think Regal were being pragmatic due to the oil leak which I can appreciate. I don't know how much is cams (I suspect a lot cams) and how much is timing but next step is MOT and least I will be then in the position to drive to Regal and have them work on the car on an hourly basis.

I am just happy the moment that the car is running and all is looking good  It all has gone to plan so I just can't wait to drop up your way. Hopefully 2012 do some jollies on the autobahn and other TT calamities to unfold :lol:

Cheers Steve i'll post up any future dynos but certainly think that the drop is down to the head not being able to flow as freely as it should through cam restrictions.


----------



## VSPURS

frakay100 said:


> Cheers Steve i'll post up any future dynos but certainly think that the drop is down to the head not being able to flow as freely as it should through cam restrictions.


In regards to the head I have had one of these and it made a massive difference!
http://www.cncheads.co.uk/audi18bv.html


----------



## V6RUL

VSPURS said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Steve i'll post up any future dynos but certainly think that the drop is down to the head not being able to flow as freely as it should through cam restrictions.
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to the head I have had one of these and it made a massive difference!
> http://www.cncheads.co.uk/audi18bv.html
Click to expand...

And i have this one..
http://www.cncheads.co.uk/vw_r32.html
its a no brainer, these guys are the best in the business and they can match your cams for the application you require.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Steve

We all know what you have got, I think you have posted that link on my thread about 10 times already :roll: Start posting how much of a no brainer your head is when you actually get your car on the dyno. I like working with facts rather than fiction 

Maybe you should post more about it on your build thread that way people might find it interesting.

How about you post a link of that catch can filter thingy. Haven't heard about that recently. :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

Im waiting till i go offshore next before i take her off the road, then the catch can will be fitted, amongst other bits and pieces, then i will post something up about it.
A RR session will happen..just not yet.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

VSPURS said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Steve i'll post up any future dynos but certainly think that the drop is down to the head not being able to flow as freely as it should through cam restrictions.
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to the head I have had one of these and it made a massive difference!
> http://www.cncheads.co.uk/audi18bv.html
Click to expand...

My head is just opened up and ported and not gas flowed. Ultimately gas flowing the head and matching the cams would be a level up but that would be something way down the line. I'll wait till this head cracks before i do that  I am already deep in the big turbo cycle of buy, test, up-rate and I haven't even driven the car :lol:

We have expensive hobbies


----------



## VSPURS

Lol!

Yes we do!

8)


----------



## nate42

With a bit more aggressive cams you could probably get it pull right to the limiter, but so what. It has been a massive build so enjoy the car and if you feel like you need more power after summer then it is nice to know that there are things you can do 

I'd leave the 25PSI map on and just enjoy driving it for a while, you deserve it! Oh I forgot you still need to wrap it red and was there some carbon bits too that you need to do also? :lol: :lol: :lol: Well at least the engine is singing :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

nate42 said:


> With a bit more aggressive cams you could probably get it pull right to the limiter, but so what. It has been a massive build so enjoy the car and if you feel like you need more power after summer then it is nice to know that there are things you can do
> 
> I'd leave the 25PSI map on and just enjoy driving it for a while, you deserve it! Oh I forgot you still need to wrap it red and was there some carbon bits too that you need to do also? :lol: :lol: :lol: Well at least the engine is singing :wink:


My boost controller handles that and by default when I start the car it sets boost to 20PSI then as a touch of a button and can choose my mental setting :lol:

I tell you what, I am wrapping something at the moment and having a mare. This vinyl is so thin it is very easy to split  Been trying to do my roof visor for the rear window and keep getting to the end and splitting it slightly [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hope I fare better when doing the whole car but at this rate it's going to be a dogs dinner lol

Tuesday I am putting the seats in and roll-cage/harnesses. Another 2 jobs off the list :lol: 
Nate or anyone can you remember what ohm resistor needs to be added to the airbag contacts under the seat? as the new seats don't have side airbags.

Looking forward to getting the car on the road soon


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> I tell you what, I am wrapping something at the moment and having a mare. This vinyl is so thin it is very easy to split  Been trying to do my roof visor for the rear window and keep getting to the end and splitting it slightly [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Thanks for sharing that Frase, interesting..... :wink: :-*


----------



## Adam-tt

i know a few who have used this
http://www.capitalseating.co.uk/productdetail.asp?pid=678&type=a&appgrpid=&appid=&rid=61


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> Nate or anyone can you remember what ohm resistor needs to be added to the airbag contacts under the seat? as the new seats don't have side airbags.


I have a couple if you want them they are yours mwah mwah mwah


----------



## E3 YOB

Thanks James for your invaluable help.


----------



## robokn

I had mine just coded out by VW Cruise


----------



## E3 YOB

I have a load of resistors so will be damned if I don't find a use for them :lol:

Found it, it is a 4.7 ohm resistor.

It is like it is meant to be as the airbag light is showing on the dash so just as well they are going.


----------



## robokn

Frase,
VW Cruise got rid of the light flashes three times on start up and then goes, so fairy lights on the dash


----------



## Matt B

adam-tt said:


> i know a few who have used this
> http://www.capitalseating.co.uk/productdetail.asp?pid=678&type=a&appgrpid=&appid=&rid=61


I used these on the porka seats.
Apparently any fault disables all the air bags not just the ones that you dont have. Worth making sure its right.
I had heard it was a 4.7 ohm resistor tho.  I could always whack a meter on mine


----------



## E3 YOB

As you can imagine the seats having been being pushed back and forth for 6 months. It is likely the connection is loose.
Don't want to disable the airbag in the steering wheel so I think fooling the car with resistors is the best way to go. Cheers


----------



## E3 YOB

As requested (Dave) took some exhaust shots on my phone today. Did pack the camera and then forgot it in usual style, hopefully you can see enough detail.

Fitted the roll-cage this evening with assistance of 2 very helpful peeps at JanSpeed. It was one of those jobs that you think will be easy, but gets a sweat on. It looks great in the car!
































































Work of art imho - Well done Yogi


----------



## jamman

Exhaust looks meaty :wink:

Is this the same camera you tried hard to lose in the pub


----------



## V6RUL

That does look meaty and noisy.
Are you running non res and decat?
Any shots of the back box?
Are you running single or twin lambda?
Steve


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Nice Frase! Good neat work which is characeteristic of Janspeeds fabrication...definately feel a trip coming in the offing 

Looking at picture 3, I expected to see the main pipe going into a box, but it doesn't seem to? If you get an opportunity it would be good to see what the arrangement is at the back end.

IIRC Matthew Stone was the fellow I dealt with for the work he did for me - do you know if he's still around?

Dave


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> Exhaust looks meaty :wink:
> 
> Is this the same camera you tried hard to lose in the pub


yes the very same one



> That does look meaty and noisy.
> Are you running non res and decat?
> Any shots of the back box?
> Are you running single or twin lambda?
> Steve


-Actually it is not that loud the backbox has a lot of baffling in it.
-Yes non res and decat - Did wate some money having a cat made which easily bolts in but it will never be used
-Didn't get any shots of the tailpipes but they look OEM
-Twin Lambda



> Looking at picture 3, I expected to see the main pipe going into a box, but it doesn't seem to? If you get an opportunity it would be good to see what the arrangement is at the back end.
> 
> IIRC Matthew Stone was the fellow I dealt with for the work he did for me - do you know if he's still around?


Found another shot on the phone and have uploaded it
I don't know a Matthew so I guess he is not around


----------



## E3 YOB

Just got back from JanSpeed car is a few steps away from being complete. Just working on the interior at the moment. Mounting the new seats still as we need to modify the brackets slightly. Rollcage is in, I swapped the steering wheel out today with my new Alcantara one. Looks great.

Decided to get all the interior perfect by Saturday so when I take the car home I can just enjoy being in the car and not have wires hanging around. Working on making the footwell airtight so I don't get any petrol smells coming into the cabin from the Kevlar lines on the swirlpot.

It is really coming together now and the new seats and harnesses looks fantastic.

Just as well I am changing the rear lights out as the LEDs have failed on the off-side.



















Frase


----------



## jamman

Looking good* Frase and dare I say it in the home straight.

*Apart from front and rear lights they are cheap tacky chavvy malfunctioning and foul matey get rid :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

Cabriolet. Need i say more. :lol:


----------



## Rich196

frakay100 said:


> Cabriolet. Need i say more. :lol:


Couldn't agree more, but Jammans, and Markypoos cars are some of the few rag tops that make me think twice...... that im still glad I have a coupe


----------



## Charlie

Do I spy multiple Liquid gauges Francesca? 

Charlene


----------



## E3 YOB

I only have one liquid which is on the right. In the middle I have two SPA dual gauges, which do the function of 4 gauges.

One has intercooler temp in / temp out. ( http://www.spa-uk.co.uk//design/product ... ?objid=104 )

The other has EGT and Boost Pressure. ( http://www.spa-uk.co.uk//design/product ... ?objid=205)

Then I have my boost controller which I need to mount so it is like the bridge of the starship enterprise lol

Everything thing is in red (and stereo) so looks great


----------



## bigsyd

frakay100 said:


> I only have one liquid which is on the right. In the middle I have two SPA dual gauges, which do the function of 4 gauges.
> 
> One has intercooler temp in / temp out. ( http://www.spa-uk.co.uk//design/product ... ?objid=104 )
> 
> The other has EGT and Boost Pressure. ( http://www.spa-uk.co.uk//design/product ... ?objid=205)
> 
> Then I have my boost controller which I need to mount so it is like the bridge of the starship enterprise lol
> 
> Everything thing is in red (and stereo) so looks great


It will be like a bleeding pre flight check of the shuttle :lol: 0-60 in 3.4sec 10 min pre start check pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

bigsyd said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only have one liquid which is on the right. In the middle I have two SPA dual gauges, which do the function of 4 gauges.
> 
> One has intercooler temp in / temp out. ( http://www.spa-uk.co.uk//design/product ... ?objid=104 )
> 
> The other has EGT and Boost Pressure. ( http://www.spa-uk.co.uk//design/product ... ?objid=205)
> 
> Then I have my boost controller which I need to mount so it is like the bridge of the starship enterprise lol
> 
> Everything thing is in red (and stereo) so looks great
> 
> 
> 
> It will be like a bleeding pre flight check of the shuttle :lol: 0-60 in 3.4sec 10 min pre start check pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

The car really does sound like a Jet. Syd you can be Iceman (Mk2 nemesis) and we need a Goose

Actually It will be more like a Mr Bean pre flight check, me pressing buttons trying to work it all out.

The seats bolted onto the original mounts which is cool. I have to say they look bloody great in the car. Although I like the TTs original styling, I love the feel of the interior now. Like a luxury race car  Feels more up-to-date. Going to maybe pull out the heated seat elements from the old seat and see if I can put them into the new seats.


----------



## E3 YOB

Does sound like a jet (sorry lots of fan noise but the exhaust was deafening at full boost)


----------



## 4ndrew

Shame the fan noise so so high... But even with that, you can tell this is awesome!


----------



## Rich196

Is the cage just for looks? it seems like added weight unless your planning on using it


----------



## E3 YOB

It needs the strength in the car. Wouldnt want to see how much the body twists without extra reinforcements and wise on an engine that can run freely to 200 MPH dont u think Rich?


----------



## Rich196

Sounds fair to me just asking! Looks a nice fit! Custom made or off the shelf? I like it!


----------



## E3 YOB

It is a Safety Devices Roll cage which were made specifically to mount to the existing mounts of the seats and torsion bars.  They are a nice bit of kit and i cant complain that they look good too the harnesses fix to this also


----------



## Rich196

I soooooo want for you to take me for a spin in it. Also you around this weekend? Im not sure when if I am yet tho!


----------



## E3 YOB

I'm working on the car this weekend so won't be about, but will be next weekend and the car will be too 8)


----------



## Rich196

you could bring it for a run out then


----------



## a13xbb

Looking good! You must feel like a fat kid in a candy shop! As I said on FB don't forget a London meet!


----------



## E3 YOB

Cheers Alex. Yeah we will definitely have a London meet at sometime soon. 8)


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> Cheers Alex. Yeah we will definitely have a London meet at sometime soon. 8)


Hampstead Heath toilets :-*


----------



## E3 YOB

haha see you there then bright and early :lol:


----------



## jamman

I'm there now pop along bud got something to show you :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Not getting your lumpy rocker cover out again! anyway up in 4 hours to finish the car off


----------



## jamman

No Im renting Rich out by the hour he's short of money so I've employed him as my gimp ala Pulp Fiction.

He's not that happy with what the job entails says he's doing it through gritted teeth. :wink:


----------



## R80RTT

jamman said:


> No Im renting Rich out by the hour he's short of money so I've employed him as my gimp ala Pulp Fiction.
> 
> He's not that happy with what the job entails says he's doing it through gritted teeth. :wink:


Lol lol lol lol I even work weekend these days lol


----------



## E3 YOB

looks friggin' awesome


----------



## Matt B

frakay100 said:


> looks friggin' awesome


Need PICS dude  

8)


----------



## E3 YOB

Was so busy on the car didn't take any photos before I was thrown out at 9pm


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> Was so busy on the car didn't take any photos before I was thrown out at 9pm


I thought Matt was asking about Richard in the horse gimp costume


----------



## E3 YOB

haha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## caney

hey mate,was speaking to guy at owen developments today and he reckons the precision gt35 should be good for 700bhp


----------



## E3 YOB

Yeah has loads in it. The turbo will go and go. Solid lifters next


----------



## caney

frakay100 said:


> Yeah has loads in it. The turbo will go and go. Solid lifters next


have you an end goal? lol


----------



## turbo87

caney said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah has loads in it. The turbo will go and go. Solid lifters next
> 
> 
> 
> have you an end goal? lol
Click to expand...

Guess he doesnt lol Seriously this must be a beast of a car.


----------



## E3 YOB

> caney wrote:
> frakay100 wrote:
> Yeah has loads in it. The turbo will go and go. Solid lifters next
> have you an end goal? lol
> 
> Guess he doesnt lol Seriously this must be a beast of a car.


I will take it to 650 but really want to drive the car first to see if that is sane


----------



## R80RTT

frakay100 said:


> caney wrote:
> frakay100 wrote:
> Yeah has loads in it. The turbo will go and go. Solid lifters next
> have you an end goal? lol
> 
> Guess he doesnt lol Seriously this must be a beast of a car.
> 
> 
> 
> I will take it to 650 but really want to drive the car first to see if that is sane
Click to expand...

Lol Thats my Dream


----------



## E3 YOB

Okay, picking the car up today. All taxed and MOTd and ready to roll. Lets hope I make it home in one piece


----------



## jamman

Enjoy my friend enjoy........


----------



## V6RUL

Good luck Frase..i hope its a long and enjoyable road.
Time to get your motorsport cam setup.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Pops and gurgles a lot already with standard cams.  Looking forward to how it sounds with uprated cams for sure.

I have my grans 100th birthday to attend this weekend. Do you reckon I should take her for a spin? :lol:


----------



## Adam-tt

frakay100 said:


> Pops and gurgles a lot already with standard cams.  Looking forward to how it sounds with uprated cams for sure.
> 
> I have my grans 100th birthday to attend this weekend. Do you reckon I should take her for a spin?  :lol:


NO don't do it you will end up killing her lol


----------



## jamman

Just had a call from Frase never heard him sound so excited.....

I think you can say he's happy :wink:


----------



## Diveratt

adam-tt said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pops and gurgles a lot already with standard cams.  Looking forward to how it sounds with uprated cams for sure.
> 
> I have my grans 100th birthday to attend this weekend. Do you reckon I should take her for a spin? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> NO don't do it you will end up killing her lol
Click to expand...

or having to clean the passinger seat at the very least


----------



## 4ndrew

I agree, you do want her to reach 101 right? Let us know how you get on with your first ride


----------



## R80RTT

You ll be used to the power by next week and then saving fuel the weekend afted that lol :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Well the YOB is f*cking mental hahaha I don't think it is a daily driver anymore somehow :lol: :lol: :lol: . The speed and noise of the car is unreal. If only the speed limit was higher as it is hard keeping this at a rational speed.

I have to say it sounds like a touring car and feels like a touring car. The chassis feels superb. A lot to do with the engine mounts.

It pops and gargles from the back and just sounds like a thug. I loved every minute of my drive home and alos the competition haldex is great. Certainly pushed the rear end out on corners as you put the power down.

Still have some work to do on he interior. Air sealing in the swirl tank area and fitting the rear seat delete cover.

The fuel consumption is somewhat high now :lol: :lol: :lol: It is loads of fun! :lol: :lol:  I think I laughed all the way home cackling as unsuspecting drivers were frightened into the slow lane as the sound of terror thundered behind them :lol: :lol:

Love it, it truly is an angry beast! Can't wait to go out in it again :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

On another note, I recorded my drive home with the MUVI micro cam. It is quite possibly the worst camera I have ever wasted money on. The sounds is so bad and cuts out every 5 seconds. The image is terrible. My advise steer clear from anything MUVI produces. Completely useless. I will make a vid tomorrow with my normal cam.


----------



## jamman

Your [email protected] now Frase Ola is on the warpath Olivia is crying its like armageddon in my household at the moment and all because your call woke Olivia up. :lol:

Good no great news about the car matey


----------



## 4ndrew

Sounds like a beast! I'd love to see it in the flesh if ever I get a chance


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> Your [email protected] now Frase Ola is on the warpath Olivia is crying its like armageddon in my household at the moment and all because your call woke Olivia up. :lol:
> 
> Good no great news about the car matey


Wait till I bring the car around. Olivia will wake hearing me tear up the road 20 miles away.

Just want for another drive through some tunnels, need to do a vid it sounds insanely good


----------



## T3RBO

Really pleased for you mate and look forward to the vid


----------



## E3 YOB

T3RBO said:


> Really pleased for you mate and look forward to the vid


I'll go out in a bit and make one now the roads are quieter, have a few tunnels near me


----------



## T3RBO

Enjoy :wink:


----------



## Rich196

Guess what car I am in!


----------



## caney

Rich196 said:


> Guess what car I am in!


A TT?


----------



## jamman

I dont know I'm s(t)umped tell me :wink:

Cheap joke/shot sorry Frase

I do blame Rich though


----------



## E3 YOB

Yup. What a cracking day! Smashing :lol:

Well the car is now less the oil having hit a raised manhole cover at speed. The reinforced plate didn't stand up to a dukes of hazard style launch unfortunately - Shucks :x


----------



## ViperOneZero

That is unlucky.

Having done it myself I cannt slate you :lol:

recovery truck.


----------



## ViperOneZero

T3RBO said:


> Really pleased for you mate and look forward to the vid


----------



## Diveratt

Whats the plan for RR day take two?

sounds like it could get interesting


----------



## E3 YOB

haha, I luckily was just down the road and Rich saw a recovery truck parked down the road so I went and asked them if they will take my TT home having it ejected its guts onto Shell's forecourt.

I have taken the under tray off and it pierced a hole just behind the plated reinforcement 

The car is now off to get the hole welded and some new oil put in. Note to self: You are not driving a van anymore and need to look out for potholes/manhole covers.

Anyway Rich's face was priceless as the car flew through the air :lol:


----------



## T3RBO

Can't believe you have broken it already


----------



## tricklexxx

Frase ya muppet!


----------



## Rich196

It was actually like that video! All 4 wheels have to have been of the ground by a good few inches! And we were hardly on boost! To be fair the drain was close to my sump too when we looked

Such and amazing but of kit! Im hooked on it!

Frase is an actually rally driver! I want you to see yours and my name no the rear window rally style.

3 right, over crest, caution raised man hole cover!


----------



## E3 YOB

Oh well the car has gone back now. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

[smiley=oops.gif]

Must be a record of time to breakage.


----------



## Rich196

Is it bad I'm missing it already?


----------



## E3 YOB

Rich196 said:


> Is it bad I'm missing it already?


It is a shame as we didn't get it on the open road, you would you loved it. Next time my co driver will have to look out for manhole covers :lol: as the stupid rally driver is obviously oblivious.

Oh well, shouldn't be too much work to weld it up again. One thing about the Pro Alloy skid plate, doesn't seem to extend enough in my view and leaves the sump elbow exposed which is where the hole is.

Oh well wouldn't have happened if I had been more sensible.


----------



## Rich196

The car isn't sensible, so why should you be? Its a bad influence on you, and I love it haha


----------



## R80RTT

frakay100 said:


> haha, I luckily was just down the road and Rich saw a recovery truck parked down the road so I went and asked them if they will take my TT home having it ejected its guts onto Shell's forecourt.
> 
> I have taken the under tray off and it pierced a hole just behind the plated reinforcement
> 
> The car is now off to get the hole welded and some new oil put in. Note to self: You are not driving a van anymore and need to look out for potholes/manhole covers.
> 
> Anyway Rich's face was priceless as the car flew through the air :lol:


Is that a hole in the sump? Do they do a low ride sump for air ride ... Do we have full pictures of inside yet ??


----------



## E3 YOB

I think it was more that I flew off a hump on the road and landed on a raised manhole cover as I came down the other side. That is why we didn't really notice the impact on the sump as the car came back to earth with a bump. Punched a hole in it on the elbow.

The interior is not fully done yet so will take photos when it is fully together. Get the sump fixed first and then I will finish off the interior.

Having baffles helped retain the oil so no damage was done as the engine was stopped seconds later.

Wasn't intentional to lift the car off the road, just a horrible terrible road surface.


----------



## Gone

And after all those jokes at Steve Collier's expense too :lol:

Sounds like a success, glad it's all come together


----------



## Basscube

Post some recent pics please bro 8) what sort of power is it pushing ?


----------



## E3 YOB

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=192511&start=1815

565 bhp at 30 psi for now on the first tune.

There are various pictures in my TTForum Garage but wil take some up-to-date ones when I have finished off the interior.


----------



## caney

jamman said:


> Interesting stuff Frase look forward to the videos of you dumping your clutch at 5000 revs and holding on :wink: :lol:


May have to dump the clutch at 6k if its making peak torque at 6100 rpm!


----------



## E3 YOB

Certainly needs some further fettling to get that power delivery better but a good start


----------



## Basscube

What you done to the engine to get that sort of power? Jeez fair play mate lol


----------



## E3 YOB

Bled and cried over the enginebay for quite a few months 
Basically everything is uprated and a huge turbo is bolted on.


----------



## V6RUL

Think you have just been really unlucky landing where you did and im sure it will be a quick fix.
No Panzer plate is going to stop that sort of damage and it has to be put down to a frakay accident.
Cant wait to hook up in a few weeks to see the YOB in the flesh
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Yeah cant wait Steff, going to be loads of fun 8)

I'll have to look after the car until March


----------



## Charlie

Sounds mental Fran, can't believe you have "broken" it already :roll: :roll: with great power comes great responsibility :lol: :lol:

@junior muntpig - I bet I know who Lee was referring to in that pm :wink: :lol:

Charlene


----------



## caney

frakay100 said:


> Yeah cant wait Steff, going to be loads of fun 8)
> 
> I'll have to look after the car until March


Get some practice in mate for the 1/4 mile as its a different ball game trying to hit the sweet spot when changing gear on a big turbo set up! Looking at your graphs you'll almost need to hit the limiter on each gear change.thats why a 430bhp ttrs is as quick as a 500bhp mk1 as it has zero lag and peak torque at 2500rpm  yours should still do a high 11 if you get it right of course :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

Second gear hits the limiter quicker than my brain can think about changing gear. The limiter is at 7900 but second is very difficult, going to take some practice to try and get a good time. Definitely see why DSG and stronic get down there faster as it isn't easy.


----------



## Sammy

I have never commented on this build thread as i have little to no value to add to it, but i have followed it from the biggining and is a very impressive feat. I saw your car lastnight, them wheels dont half stand out, i knew it was your car from a fair distance away! Tryed to get a photo to post but failed. Anyway... well done!


----------



## Charlie

ps Fran, I hope you have time now to get on with my ruddy wing mirror covers :-* :lol: :lol:

Charlene xx


----------



## E3 YOB

Sammy said:


> I have never commented on this build thread as i have little to no value to a
> 
> dd to it, but i have followed it from the biggining and is a very impressive feat. I saw your car lastnight, them wheels dont half stand out, i knew it was your car from a fair distance away! Tryed to get a photo to post but failed. Anyway... well done!


Must have been on the back of a trailer on the M3 or were you over east? Thanks Sammy nice to get posts from people who have been following the thread. The car certainly draws attention now, you can hear it coming from miles away.

Charlene my car parts showroom is slowly being emptied so freeing up some space. Might get em done in 2015


----------



## Sammy

Was indeed on the back of a trailer. I was coming back my way from box hill, so was on the m25 i saw it just before j10 at about 6pm!

Be great to see it going. Probably the only time ever my car gets passed yours.


----------



## E3 YOB

Hopefully we'll have a few London meets and you can see the car. Thats if I can keep from wrecking it any further


----------



## Matt B

Hey frase, 
Not been on here for a few nights as I have been mad busy. 
Really sorry to hear about the sump incident, its mad cos we were only chatting the other night about the reinforcements on the baffled sump and how much extra protection you get. I can only assume that the damage could have been a lot worse without it.

Anyway, I hope it all get sorted in double quick time mate.

Matt

PS I dont think i had seen your double din console before - mucho impressivo


----------



## V6RUL

frakay100 said:


> Definitely see why DSG and stronic get down there faster as it isn't easy.


The secret is out now..hardest bit is not going over the start line..then hold on..tight..whilst clenching da butt cheeks.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

V6RUL said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely see why DSG and stronic get down there faster as it isn't easy.
> 
> 
> 
> The secret is out now..hardest bit is not going over the start line..then hold on..tight..whilst clenching da butt cheeks.. :lol:
> Steve
Click to expand...

Cheat


----------



## j4zz_x

Charlie said:


> Sounds mental Fran, can't believe you have "broken" it already :roll: :roll: with great power comes great responsibility :lol: :lol:
> 
> @junior muntpig - I bet I know who Lee was referring to in that pm :wink: :lol:
> 
> Charlene


Some one was watching spiderman earlier :wink:


----------



## Alec's TT

YOB?


----------



## E3 YOB

Just got back from my grans 100th Birthday. Just thought there was room on the forum for a few snaps of the glamourous lady 





































Very envious that she spent some time with Samantha Janus :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Okay, did a proper job on the sump. Cracked it up the back up to the block is the feedback. No other damage thankfully, bit of a scrape on the exhaust but the sump to the brunt of the raised manhole cover. A bit unlucky really and glad that nothing else has been damaged.


----------



## Gazzer

congrats to gran and the Family frase for her 100th biffday bud........hope she enjoyed it as much as she appears to have done!!! and yes deffo a glamour girl


----------



## E3 YOB

Matt B said:


> Hey frase,
> Not been on here for a few nights as I have been mad busy.
> Really sorry to hear about the sump incident, its mad cos we were only chatting the other night about the reinforcements on the baffled sump and how much extra protection you get. I can only assume that the damage could have been a lot worse without it.
> 
> Anyway, I hope it all get sorted in double quick time mate.
> 
> Matt
> 
> PS I dont think i had seen your double din console before - mucho impressivo


Yeah I think it was just unfortunate the way the road was dipped to the left of the raised manhole so hit it hard.

I did do a HOW TO for the double din, have a looksie here...

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=241053&p=2136864&hilit=double+din#p2136864


----------



## E3 YOB

> YOB?


Is the car


----------



## techfreak

Happy birthday to your gran! Looks like she had a right ol blast!


----------



## jamman

Happy Birthday Frase's Gran [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Alec's TT

I dont get it though. Is it just a name picked for it? Im not trying to sound dumb, but its one of those things you read a thousend times and wonder what it is every time!

Sent from my Moto Electrify Cm7 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4ndrew

Alec's TT said:


> I dont get it though. Is it just a name picked for it? Im not trying to sound dumb, but its one of those things you read a thousend times and wonder what it is every time!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Electrify Cm7 using Tapatalk


Yea, just a name. A yob typically means, rowdy and aggressive, sort of like the result of this car


----------



## Charlie

So glad to hear it is nothing more worrying than the sump buddy, you can get one on Ebay that is 1inch shallower, obviously you would want to get it baffled too. I have been considering one myself.

Fair play 100 years old is pretty momentous, has she got her letter from Queeny baby yet?

Charlie


----------



## NoMark

Frase, your Gran looks amazing.

If I'm lucky enough to live to her age I'd like to think I'd look half as good as she does.

Happy belated 100th Birthday to Frases' Gran.

P.S.: Glad the yob isn't too badly damaged, should soon be back on the road.

Mark.


----------



## E3 YOB

Yeah pretty amazing eh, she only stopped driving 2 years ago :lol:

Alec TT:

"Yobbo or Yob, an uncouth individual or thug"

I live in East London, in E3 to be precise. The car is as above, an assault on the senses, very uncouth and a thug. 
Hence the name and the numberplate E3 YOB.

Charlene:

I haven't seen those shallow pan sumps on ebay before. Have you a link to one? It would probably benefit from an inch more room. 8)

Thanks guys, don't think I will be seeing 100 if I can help it


----------



## cabbie-uk

try this sump mate http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/product.ph ... &xSec=8764


----------



## Charlie

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vw-Audi-Seat- ... 3f063c8d67

Probably the same part as Awesome's 

I can't find it now Fran, but it was about the same price as the one from Awesome from memory, it was specifically 1 inch shallower.

Charlene


----------



## E3 YOB

Thanks chaps for the links. I think this might be the way to go as it bound to happen again if I just fix the standard sump. Might even be more cost effective to buy this one.


----------



## Matt B

Panzer Plate FTW


----------



## cralstc

frakay100 said:


> Having baffles helped retain the oil so no damage was done as the engine was stopped seconds later.
> .


Gimme gimme!!!!

Where did you get the baffles from? I have been hunting height and low for them! BTW my TT goes in on Thursday, will be good to compare numbers.


----------



## E3 YOB

http://www.proalloy.co.uk/cgi-bin/sitew ... d=proalloy

I got these baffles with the skid plate - Yeah post your figures here when you know them


----------



## pinotattt

Done my own skid plate with a re enforced frame


----------



## E3 YOB

Looks good. I just spoke to JanSpeed today and they are going to do a similar thing for me.

Where you have the intercooler strut I have a custom fabricated brace there (as I have a FMIC so couldn't retain that pipework) - They are going to protect it by running a a plate to the rear frame. So going down a similar path you have I think. 8)


----------



## ikhan1999

Frase, congrats on the build. I'm a TT owner from the states and came across your build when I was researching some stuff for my car. I was wondering if you had any information on your DIY for the rear seat delete and the double din in your car. Also, what engine management are you using?

I'm looking forward to some more pics and videos of your car.


----------



## 4ndrew

Double din conversion:

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=241053


----------



## E3 YOB

ikhan1999 said:


> Frase, congrats on the build. I'm a TT owner from the states and came across your build when I was researching some stuff for my car. I was wondering if you had any information on your DIY for the rear seat delete and the double din in your car. Also, what engine management are you using?
> 
> I'm looking forward to some more pics and videos of your car.


Hi there

Okay Andrew posted the link to the Double Din HOW TO so thanks for that mate.

I have not finished the rear seat delete yet, but as soon as it is finished I will put some pictures up and details on what I did.

The engine management is the standard engine management but it has a custom map written for it. It is more work to do than a standalone setup but gives more safeguards and enables all the sensors to still operate correctly. I think in the States a lot more people go for stand-alone setups but it is not so common on the UK TT circles.

Cheers for your comments and hopefully the how to gives you some ideas about how the double din was made.


----------



## Rich196

frakay100 said:


> ikhan1999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frase, congrats on the build. I'm a TT owner from the states and came across your build when I was researching some stuff for my car. I was wondering if you had any information on your DIY for the rear seat delete and the double din in your car. Also, what engine management are you using?
> 
> I'm looking forward to some more pics and videos of your car.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Okay Andrew posted the link to the Double Din HOW TO so thanks for that mate.
> 
> I have not finished the rear seat delete yet, but as soon as it is finished I will put some pictures up and details on what I did.
> 
> The engine management is the standard engine management but it has a custom map written for it. It is more work to do than a standalone setup but gives more safeguards and enables all the sensors to still operate correctly. I think in the States a lot more people go for stand-alone setups but it is not so common on the UK TT circles.
> 
> Cheers for your comments and hopefully the how to gives you some ideas about how the double din was made.
Click to expand...

seat delete, you dont want to make some money and make 2 kits do you? or will yours be special because of your swirl pot, and sound proofing?


----------



## E3 YOB

Yeah £20,000 for my rear seat delete kit Rich 

Mine has to include the roll-cage struts so won't be the same as a standard TT I am afraid.


----------



## Rich196

frakay100 said:


> Yeah £20,000 for my rear seat delete kit Rich
> 
> Mine has to include the roll-cage struts so won't be the same as a standard TT I am afraid.


you always have to be that 325bhp better dont you :'(


----------



## Bikerz

frakay100 said:


> ah okay. Right i'll get a drive by done then and call it a day  lol
> 
> So all I have left to do is:
> 
> 
> Drive by[/*]
> Wrap, bumpers and maybe air-ride[/*]
> Remap with Meth[/*]
> 
> Then its done


If anyone belives this they will belive anything! :roll: :lol: 
I wrapped my mk5 myself in a mates body shop oven! Will post pics for you.


----------



## E3 YOB

Bikerz said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah okay. Right i'll get a drive by done then and call it a day  lol
> 
> So all I have left to do is:
> 
> 
> Drive by[/*]
> Wrap, bumpers and maybe air-ride[/*]
> Remap with Meth[/*]
> 
> Then its done
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone belives this they will belive anything! :roll: :lol:
> I wrapped my mk5 myself in a mates body shop oven! Will post pics for you.
Click to expand...

I saw them on Facebook, you made it look like your Lupo


----------



## ikhan1999

Thanks for the quick response guys. I've got to say this is by far the most useful TT forum I have come across. I'll post up some pics of my car when she's done. I haven't driven her in almost 2 years.


----------



## Basscube

frakay100 said:


> Bled and cried over the enginebay for quite a few months
> Basically everything is uprated and a huge turbo is bolted on.


You must have spent a fortune on the engine what turbo you got?


----------



## E3 YOB

Basscube said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bled and cried over the enginebay for quite a few months
> Basically everything is uprated and a huge turbo is bolted on.
> 
> 
> 
> You must have spent a fortune on the engine what turbo you got?
Click to expand...

Precision: Double Ceramic Ball Bearing 5857 - This turbo can run over 700bhp (heard of 650whp being achieved) - I will run the car up to 650 bhp probably by the summer.

Yeah there is a large amount of time and money invested in the engine but the results are pretty stunning so it was worth the effort. The only things left as standard is the gearbox, everything else is uprated. It turned into a full time occupation to do this build. :lol:


----------



## Basscube

650bhp is insanity lol can the gearbox handle that power? I assume you've got some heavy duty organic race clutch?


----------



## E3 YOB

ikhan1999 said:


> Thanks for the quick response guys. I've got to say this is by far the most useful TT forum I have come across. I'll post up some pics of my car when she's done. I haven't driven her in almost 2 years.


2 years  How come? There is loads of info on here, the search is a bit rubbish to be honest. The best thing to do is do a search on Google rather than the search here as they seem to have lost half of their index.

Example:



Code:


double din site:www.********.co.uk

http://bit.ly/wz4ZH1


----------



## E3 YOB

Basscube said:


> 650bhp is insanity lol can the gearbox handle that power? I assume you've got some heavy duty organic race clutch?


Yes the clutch is good for 780 nm so can handle anything that is thrown at it.

SPEC STAGE 3+

The gearbox, who knows how much that can take, but i'll tell you when it breaks


----------



## Bikerz

Rich196 said:


> Sounds fair to me just asking! Looks a nice fit! Custom made or off the shelf? I like it!


Saftey devices item. Originally designed by Audi for the QS promotion cars track use. I have one and had it in for a while. They are very rare and not produced any more. They stiffen rear up noticeably, even passengers in mine have commented.


----------



## ikhan1999

I used to run a performance shop out here and it always got put on the back burner so customer's cars could get done. That, and delays getting parts. I was curious about your build b/c my motor specs are fairly similar. I'm running an IE stroker kit. I really thought about upgrading to a gt30r, but opted to keep my APR stage 3+ setup b/c I wanted to keep it responsive. Are you running a system similar to Eurodyne for your tuning?

You make some ridiculous power. How do you like your power band?



frakay100 said:


> 2 years  How come? There is loads of info on here, the search is a bit rubbish to be honest. The best thing to do is do a search on Google rather than the search here as they seem to have lost half of their index.
> 
> Example:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> double din site:www.********.co.uk
> 
> http://bit.ly/wz4ZH1


----------



## Basscube

frakay100 said:


> Basscube said:
> 
> 
> 
> 650bhp is insanity lol can the gearbox handle that power? I assume you've got some heavy duty organic race clutch?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the clutch is good for 780 nm so can handle anything that is thrown at it.
> 
> SPEC STAGE 3+
> 
> The gearbox, who knows how much that can take, but i'll tell you when it breaks
Click to expand...

wow impressive hope to see the car some day  are you attending any car shows/track days this year? you must have the most powerfull TT on here or certainly will do surely?

:twisted:


----------



## Bikerz

Basscube said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basscube said:
> 
> 
> 
> 650bhp is insanity lol can the gearbox handle that power? I assume you've got some heavy duty organic race clutch?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the clutch is good for 780 nm so can handle anything that is thrown at it.
> 
> SPEC STAGE 3+
> 
> The gearbox, who knows how much that can take, but i'll tell you when it breaks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow impressive hope to see the car some day  are you attending any car shows/track days this year? you must have the most powerfull TT on here or certainly will do surely?
> 
> :twisted:
Click to expand...

Not for long :wink:


----------



## TT SMITHY

Not sure if this has been posted up on here yet but just caught this on regals website 

http://regal-auto.co.uk/blog/?p=1446


----------



## R80RTT

TT SMITHY said:


> Not sure if this has been posted up on here yet but just caught this on regals website
> 
> http://regal-auto.co.uk/blog/?p=1446


Its down in power lol awesome build


----------



## RudeBadger

just been reading all the numbers etc and descriptions and had what Clarkson would call a " Crisis " opps..... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## E3 YOB

I dont understand the last two posts at all :/


----------



## L0z

Hi mate,

Your build looks facking awesome!

One question, where did you get the induction set up? Was it imported from the states?

L0z


----------



## E3 YOB

Laurence Watson said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Your build looks facking awesome!
> 
> One question, where did you get the induction set up? Was it imported from the states?
> 
> L0z


Most things on the build were imported. Or bought from Pro Alloy in the UK.

The intercooler came from Pro Alloy. 95mm (4") Maf housing from 034 Motorsport in California and the 4" silicone just came from AP Motorstore.

Parts came from all over the world for the build and a lot of stuff was custom fabricated specifically for the car.

At the moment I am having a custom stainless steel undertray made to protect the sump.


----------



## L0z

What gains are there from changing the MAF housing?

I looked at getting a 3" housing yesterday.

L0z


----------



## E3 YOB

On a standard turbo you will not really make any gains just changing the MAF housing. If you get a 3" TIP then you will see some gains but the car will have to be mapped to suit it.

I have a 4" inlet on the Precision turbo which determines having a 4" MAF housing.

I believe the K04 has a 1.96" inlet


----------



## L0z

frakay100 said:


> On a standard turbo you will not really make any gains just changing the MAF housing. If you get a 3" TIP then you will see some gains but the car will have to be mapped to suit it.
> 
> I have a 4" inlet on the Precision turbo which determines having a 4" MAF housing.
> 
> I believe the K04 has a 1.96" inlet


Mine is a K03s.

I've got a silicone TIP, but it's not 3" like the Badger5 ones. I have been trying to find a 3" one, but I don't think anyone makes them 

L0z


----------



## Rich196

Just to put this into perspective this YOB, once mapped properly, will have the same if not more power than all 3 "super cars" you have seen on top gear tonight.

Brilliant

As Jezza puts it.... "this is f*cking quick"


----------



## E3 YOB

I have some Integrated Engineering cams going in shortly.

By my calculations the car should be running 649.75BHP @ 30 PSI (with no adjustments to the map) and that's where I will stop at. I'll drop the cams in myself and then take it to Regal for the final run and any tweaks that might be needed with the timing.


----------



## Adam-tt

When do we get a video of the car in action


----------



## Rich196

adam-tt said:


> When do we get a video of the car in action


Soon, I just hope "blue stuff" comes out the exhaust!!


----------



## E3 YOB

I'll have some vids up soon. Hopefully Richy boy can help make some vids this week or next


----------



## E3 YOB

Blue Stuff? Last thing I want is blue stuff. Is this another of your bad jokes Rich which need explaining? :lol:


----------



## Rich196

frakay100 said:


> Blue Stuff? Last thing I want is blue stuff. Is this another of your bad jokes Rich which need explaining? :lol:


Watch topgear, the lambo was shooting after burner style blue flame. Was mental

Oi my jokes are good, not my fault you dont get it!!!

Im up for getting the videos done when your ready mate


----------



## E3 YOB

I'll watch Topgear then, look at the blueflaming £250,000 lambos that would struggle against the hairdresser TT


----------



## V6RUL

It's a good watch and the gear change on the Lambo is brutal ( flappies )

Ps beware of putting aggressive cams in and wanting town driveability.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

V6RUL said:


> It's a good watch and the gear change on the Lambo is brutal ( flappies )
> 
> Ps beware of putting aggressive cams in and wanting town driveability.
> Steve


I have done a lot of research into the cams that are going in the car and am aware of which ones will effect the drivability


----------



## Rich196

frakay100 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good watch and the gear change on the Lambo is brutal ( flappies )
> 
> Ps beware of putting aggressive cams in and wanting town driveability.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> I have done a lot of research into the cams that are going in the car and am aware of which ones will effect the drivability
Click to expand...

what about flying ability??


----------



## E3 YOB

I lost my pilots license from last time [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## R80RTT

frakay100 said:


> I dont understand the last two posts at all :/


Lol I meant as in with it being currently off the road.... Is it all fixed now??


----------



## E3 YOB

Yeah all fixed. I have been having a stainless steel under tray being made at the moment to protect the underside. I will pick the car up again on Tuesday, all good but definitely needed to protect the sump from future bumps


----------



## nate42

frakay100 said:


> I have some Integrated Engineering cams going in shortly.
> 
> By my calculations the car should be running 649.75BHP @ 30 PSI (with no adjustments to the map) and that's where I will stop at. I'll drop the cams in myself and then take it to Regal for the final run and any tweaks that might be needed with the timing.


Will be interesting to see what difference these cams make! Good luck for the DIY cams change, it is not hard to do but you have to be extra careful with the markings as there is no room for error. Cam gear bolt is probably not reusable so if you don't already have ARP bolt there it is a good time to upgrade.


----------



## E3 YOB

Well it is proving harder to get the cams I want from the US than I thought. Even the Integrated Engineering website seems to be offline :?


----------



## V6RUL

http://www.cncheads.co.uk/audi18bv.html can supply any profile cam you want.
Steve


----------



## caney

i have cat cams but mild ones,no major gains from these but engine breathes better and pulls hard to the redline.


----------



## Brendanb86

Frase, just watched top gear. Out of interest, do you think you'd get a better 0-60 speed and 1/4 mile than the 3 super cars? I take it you wouldn't come close to the top speeds?! When you watch something like that now and they quote 650bhp, do you now snigger to yourself a little bit?!


----------



## E3 YOB

Brendanb86 said:


> Frase, just watched top gear. Out of interest, do you think you'd get a better 0-60 speed and 1/4 mile than the 3 super cars? I take it you wouldn't come close to the top speeds?! When you watch something like that now and they quote 650bhp, do you now black person to yourself a little bit?!


0-60 time would be hampered in the TT compared to the Lambo due to not having a flappy panel and also they have a lot of computer assistance. It would be interesting if someone like the stig tried it but I would be the weak link in setting a good 0-60 time.

The new LP700 weighs in around 1575kg (dry) where the TT is around 1250kg. Lamborghini Aventador has 700bhp and great power through the rev range at all points. Basically this Lambo would hammer the TT.

The Noble would have to be on its race setting to compete but again I think it would tip the scale in traction, dynamics and even power through the rev range. Twin turbo as well but this would be closest run race.

The Maclaren having twin turbos and 80% of it torque available from 2000 rpm, seamless shift means that it would beat on the TT also.

The power delivery of these big engines and all the electronics that are in the cars now mean on every level they would beat the TTs in top speed and 0-60. But then they cost a stupid amount of money and do not fit down most London roads. :lol:


----------



## Brendanb86

Fair enough, I thought the technology inside of them would be the difference. Like you say, they cost mega money and you've got something that at least competes for a fraction of the cost. Can't wait to see the beast at Ace.

Just re-read my post and for some reason the word snigger was changed to black person! :lol: Big brother is watching! :lol:


----------



## L0z

Brendanb86 said:


> Fair enough. Like you say, they cost mega money and you've got something that at least competes for a fraction of the cost. Can't wait to see the beast at Ace.
> 
> Just re-read my post and for some reason the word black person was changed to black person! :lol: Big brother is watching! :lol:


It's happened again lol. Black person....

How much has it cost so far for the build?

L0z


----------



## Brendanb86

And again! Snig ger. Jeeeeeesus!

Whey! :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Brendanb86 said:


> Fair enough, I thought the technology inside of them would be the difference. Like you say, they cost mega money and you've got something that at least competes for a fraction of the cost. Can't wait to see the beast at Ace.
> 
> Just re-read my post and for some reason the word black person was changed to black person! :lol: Big brother is watching! :lol:


What did you actually mean, I couldn't make sense of what you wrote there?  You have racist fingers  lol


----------



## E3 YOB

L0z said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough. Like you say, they cost mega money and you've got something that at least competes for a fraction of the cost. Can't wait to see the beast at Ace.
> 
> Just re-read my post and for some reason the word black person was changed to black person! :lol: Big brother is watching! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> It's happened again lol. Black person....
> 
> How much has it cost so far for the build?
> 
> L0z
Click to expand...

I don't really know is the answer. It has been quite a lot. More than a new TTRS


----------



## T3RBO

He must of written 's n i g g e r' :lol:


----------



## L0z

Snigger.


----------



## L0z

Ha ha, I just tried it.


----------



## Brendanb86

T3RBO said:


> He must of written 's n i g g e r' :lol:


That's the one! :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

lol - god I was a bit slow there tbh haha - I was sat here going, back person, fat person uh what the hell is he on about? :lol:

Well to get to the 650bhp mark I will have to put cams in to let it breath better. The cams I want are on a 6 months back order [smiley=bigcry.gif] at Integrated Engineering so cannot get em any time soon. I have contacted most placed in the US. There is a certain profile I want and I didn't expect these little sods would be so hard to come by.

The car was running 580+ when being tuned but the main thing is getting the power curve better. 
Pick the car back up again tomorrow with its new sump protection.


----------



## E3 YOB

Well it is more amusing building a very fast TT that sounds like a super car.

People don't expect that sound to come from a TT :lol:


----------



## turbo87

E3 YOB said:


> Well it is more amusing building a very fast TT that sounds like a super car.
> 
> People don't expect that sound to come from a TT :lol:


Expecting to hear this at Ace Cafe *hint hint* lol


----------



## E3 YOB

I'll be there if I can afford the fuel


----------



## tricklexxx

T3RBO said:


> He must of written 's n i g g e r' :lol:


ROFLMAO... Quality! :lol:


----------



## Mondo

Slightly off-topic, but I thought, hang on, Brendan's not like that? WTF's going on? Saw someone say he must have been 'black personing' when he wrote that (the build was cheap) and I thought, that doesn't even make sense as the word is obviously 's n i g g e r e d'. And then I saw what was happening. Good grief. Big Brother needs a sanity check.

Reminds me of the grief some US polician got a year or so ago, accusing some tight-arsed govt department of being 'n i g g a r d l y' with its finances. Got a right bollocking for being rascist. Ah, excuse me, but what does the old Norse for making a fuss about nothing have to do with a racist epithet? Answer; NOTHING!

FFS, grow up, get an education and please stop being so nannying. :evil: So, as a test: niggardly. :wink:


----------



## Diveratt

E3 YOB said:


> Well it is more amusing building a very fast TT that sounds like a super car.
> 
> People don't expect that sound to come from a TT :lol:


That would be my lottery win dream car Mk1 TT body but R8 mid engine mechanics 

PS you still having problems with the IE web site? I can get in to the site but not my account which is a bit odd, I dropped them an email this morning.


----------



## E3 YOB

They have just released a new site. They posted on Facebook. Really made a hash of it though and didnt repoint the DNS just deleted the old site and copied in a new one :lol: I had to reregister on the new site. Up and running now but will have to wait for them to release another batch of cams, they fly off the shelves unsurprisingly


----------



## V6RUL

name changer.. :roll: 
copycat


----------



## Bikerz

Franky Im sure your get cams made up. Kent will make to your spec with a far faster turn around then 6 months :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

_Half way through the job._

Spent most of the day in the freezing cold with my head in the back of the car. The wheel well is where the VERY noisy high powered fuel pump and swirl pot are. There is a couple of things I wanted to resolve with this job, Noise and Sweat!

The Kevlar fuel lines sweat like mad and made the cabin stink of fuel and the fuel pump makes a racket. So I put a lip along the backdoor end of the car and drilled off the metal bracket off the top of the well. This gave me a nice even lip all around. Next step was to pop rivet along the lip inserting the threads evenly. Around the rest of the well and boot I have lined it with Dynamat sound proofing to help reduce the booming exhaust note (I like it the missus don't) and also help diminish the sound of the pump.

On the lip I have then put a neoprene rubber which will create an air seal when the lid is screwed down. I then covered the dynamat in a black alcantara type material. Next I then cut a perspex lid which I screwed down onto the neoprene rubber. In the wheel well I drilled some ventilation holes. I have screwed the perspex lid down with so some pro bolt screws. Makes the fuel system available to see if anyone wants to have a looksies at any point.

Then I put dynamat on the underside of the boot liner and popped that over the top. Took the car out for a run and the sound of the pump was barely audible. I will check tomorrow morning if the fuel smell has gone also. 8)

Now I have a couple of questions. Since getting the car back from having the sump welded feels like it has a boost leak which I will have to pinpoint. However I have a more puzzling issue.

*QUESTION:*

The car is suffering from the revs blipping up or sticking when changing gear. When Regal were tuning it they noticed this and replaced the Clutch pedal switch, they seemed to think it resolved the issue. When I got the car on the road the revs were still sticking/blipping :? . It is unlikely that the switch failed again but I did have the error code that suggests there was an issue with the switch. I ordered a new switch and today put that in just to rule out a faulty switch again. If anything putting a new one made it worse, the issue is still there.

So I have ruled out the switch. I will methodically go through and fix the boost leak and see if that is having an effect on the revs but anyone got any other ideas why the revs might spike up when changing gear 'like' a switch issue but seemingly not a switch issue?


----------



## Rich196

Looks like you have been working hard! Reducing the noise of the swirl pot will make a huge difference. As mad as it sound this car is very civilised to be in when driven gently. Doesn't crash or bang or ride to hard yes its firm but then its meant to be. 

No idea on this blip, is it very consistent? My car has held revs a few times and kept pushing me forward. It happens when the ESP is off and the arse end it out. Normally in second well on boost. You lift off because lets say your on a round about and you have got you your exit and it keeps pushing at full throttle, but if I press the clutch it dies off. Not really what you want when your on the edge tho haha


----------



## E3 YOB

Actually one of the error codes could relate to the brake light switch. Didnt think this would have a effect like the clutch microswitch: maybe it has. VAGCOM tomorrow it is then


----------



## Wak

Just something to check does the Clutch pedal 100% have the additional plastic part that is the switch stop?


----------



## E3 YOB

Yes it does, howeeverrrr i did put in the welded pedal...The plastic clipped on fine but there is a bit more weld on there and it crossed my mind if the extra metal could cause an issue. Interestingly there are two types of microswitch, a large prong type and a smaller type(if u know what i mean?) - I replaced it with a smaller type this time which seemed to have a slighly negative effect I think.


----------



## E3 YOB

hmmm - So I decided to go and look at the car as I was running boost leak locations through my mind. I decided to go downstairs my pyjamas. Checking around looked like the meth line was a bit loose. So I tightened it. Then I decided to go and give it a test run up the road, in my pyjamas! Wish I hadn't now.

The car died when I gave it some welly. It is in limp mode and won't start. I think a coil has failed and that is why when I go the car back I was feeling something wasn't right. I had to pull the car over and seeing I was in my pyjamas I didn't have my phone. It was a cold lonely walk back home in my PJs.

So I have these error codes:

17955 - Boost Pressure Regulation Valve (N75): Short to Ground - * Odd one, should be mapped out*
17743 - Engine Torque Monitor 2 Control Limit Exceeded - *Have no idea*
16725 - Camshaft Position Sensor - *All I can do here is check the connection*
17608 - Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249): Mechanical Malfunction - * Odd one again, should be mapped out also, this one always here*

17743 - Not sure if this will bring on limp mode.

Anyway I am going to get some outdoor clothes on and take me two spare coilpacks with me and see if I can get the car home. 95% I have a coilpack issue, they didn't last long! The car is running too rich I think. :?


----------



## T3RBO

Bloody hell mate you must of been freezing!

Hope the coilpack sorts it but that last code can give reduced power and is more likely to be the maf

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/17743/P1335


----------



## E3 YOB

Yup disconnected the maf and it came back into life. Replaced colies two by two and all seemed okay.

Car back home and back in Pyjamas


----------



## E3 YOB

Still my initial suspicions at number one 'BOOST LEAAAAKKK'

Probably on the intercooler pipes as JanSpeed will have been poking around there. Bumper off tomorrow then.


----------



## Wak

Sound like a major hose blow from all that and the symptoms.

Fix the hose issue, ignore all the faults until you have it running and see what comes back. 
N75 may be consistent and be a problem but fix the initial problem first.


----------



## E3 YOB

Light of day can clearly see the lower intercooler pipe is off. Bumper off time.


----------



## T3RBO

Glad it was an easy spot


----------



## Rich196

Not having a lot of luck are you. walk of shame back to your flat in your pjs. Did the guard bloke laugh?

Can you not get to the hose through the grill?


----------



## Bikerz

17743 - Engine Torque Monitor 2 Control Limit Exceeded - Have no idea

Spurs gets this on his, jabba gave some bollox explanation the cars torque curve is too aggressive but Im 99% sure this is just a excuse, but talk to Spursy and see if he ever got this sorted.


----------



## bigsyd

Maybe the sensor can't handle such hi torque figures and is showing this as a fault, I think when the parameters where designed for this these figures did not come in to the R&D spec lol


----------



## Bikerz

bigsyd said:


> Maybe the sensor can't handle such hi torque figures and is showing this as a fault, I think when the parameters where designed for this these figures did not come in to the R&D spec lol


Well you would have thourght they would be able to write this out of the code :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

Another code I am sure could have been removed is:

Maximum engine speed limit exceeded

Seeing this code gets logged on a standard car at 7200 this will frequently pop up. Doesn't seem to cause any issues, just annoying more than anything.

Have been under the car all day. The intercooler boost hose I am not surprised popped off seeing that a lot of the jubilee clips couldn't hold a frog in a sandwich bag! I have redone them with heavy duty Jubilees.Trimmed bumper up too to get it on square, it was all twisted and had just be fudged in place before.

I'll go and take it for a spin see what messages pop up. With 30PSI and a 8000rpm limit I hope this map has been considerately done and not shitting itself every time my foot gets planted. :lol:


----------



## Bikerz

You can write out engine speed one for sure. Bill revs to 8,100 on his GT35R. get some weld on the pipes for clips to hold against.


----------



## Rich196

dont go out in your pjs this time!


----------



## caney

i feel your pain :lol: the joys of big power! get used to this as it comes with the territory regardless of how much you've spent :wink: i carry a survival kit in the boot when i go out :lol:


----------



## caney

also get used to the mrs saying "so... you've spent all this money,is ever going to be right?"


----------



## E3 YOB

Well technically I have only had a boost pipe come off and the other issue was my own fault.... However I get the feeling in my bones there will be plenty of calamities be it my own doing or not. :lol: [smiley=bigcry.gif]

With so much boost going through the engine you kind of expect things to break 

I do need to modify the rocker cover. The single vent is just not big enough for 30 PSI. Have bought another cover to work on to have multiple outlets to the catch can.

Steve I have already started building my emergency pack lol So far it is a toolkit and two coil packs  I am going to add to that a battery jump pack as my little battery doesn't hold much charge.

Still its worth having warp speed on tap :lol:


----------



## jamman

E3 YOB said:


> However I get the feeling in my bones there will be plenty of calamities be it my own doing or not. :lol: [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Is that a good feeling mate I have my doubts :?


----------



## E3 YOB

Well we'll have to see. I was a bit hard on the car when I got it, cracking the sump. A boost pipe popping off could well have been because JanSpeed had to remove it to work in the sump area and didn't tighten it. It was noticeable there was a lag in the car as soon as I picked it up. So I could chalk that down that.

I think the fuelling needs to be tweaked but I need to take it for a run again minus boost leak as this will have effected the lambda and fuelling.

I expect there will be things I have to iron out in the map for sure. In a months time I'll be able to give an accurate view on the way car is running. My first issue was just unlucky really. The second... most people would not go out in their PJs to road test a car at 2am so that I can put down to stupidity :lol:


----------



## Spandex

E3 YOB said:


> Steve I have already started building my emergency pack lol So far it is a toolkit and two coil packs  I am going to add to that a battery jump pack as my little battery doesn't hold much charge.


I'd be thinking more along the lines of a tent and camp stove...


----------



## Matt B

E3 YOB said:


> Well technically I have only had a boost pipe come off and the other issue was my own fault.... However I get the feeling in my bones there will be plenty of calamities be it my own doing or not. :lol: [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> With so much boost going through the engine you kind of expect things to break
> 
> I do need to modify the rocker cover. The single vent is just not big enough for 30 PSI. Have bought another cover to work on to have multiple outlets to the catch can.
> 
> Steve I have already started building my emergency pack lol So far it is a toolkit and two coil packs  I am going to add to that a battery jump pack as my little battery doesn't hold much charge.
> 
> Still its worth having warp speed on tap :lol:


Frase, nothing to worry about mate. Keep calm and carry on 
I just got a load of T-bolt clamps to do away with jubilee style clips. Much better matey.

Interesting about the battery as I need to go smaller, but I am gonna try an EVO 5 battery as they are pretty titchy.


----------



## E3 YOB

Matt B said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well technically I have only had a boost pipe come off and the other issue was my own fault.... However I get the feeling in my bones there will be plenty of calamities be it my own doing or not. :lol: [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> With so much boost going through the engine you kind of expect things to break
> 
> I do need to modify the rocker cover. The single vent is just not big enough for 30 PSI. Have bought another cover to work on to have multiple outlets to the catch can.
> 
> Steve I have already started building my emergency pack lol So far it is a toolkit and two coil packs  I am going to add to that a battery jump pack as my little battery doesn't hold much charge.
> 
> Still its worth having warp speed on tap :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Frase, nothing to worry about mate. Keep calm and carry on
> I just got a load of T-bolt clamps to do away with jubilee style clips. Much better matey.
> 
> Interesting about the battery as I need to go smaller, but I am gonna try an EVO 5 battery as they are pretty titchy.
Click to expand...

I took the bumper off and did a lot of trimming today and once I started checking the j'clips I realised most needed changing. Luckily I had a load of 80mm in the store room and put them on. I had a couple of too large for the job T-bolts lying around. I would to upgrade to them when I put the new front end on the car. Much more sturdy.

I have one of these in the front of the car

http://www.tayna.co.uk/ODYSSEY-PC680-P3107.html

Weighs nothing but doesn't store that much juice either. Might fit another one in there, still a tiny footprint.

Have the winter wheels on at the moment. I'll have to take some pics when I can get my head out of the engine bay


----------



## E3 YOB

Just dropped by Audi to get a new MAF sensor. My 'new' sensor is giving the car greif and will not function properly even after a clean. Audi Docklands did not have any MAF sensors 

Anyway picture of the winter wheels on the car minus the centre caps (cannot find three of them)


----------



## turbo87

T-bolts is what I use after getting fed up of the turbo to charge pipe always popping off, since using a T-bolt its never come off.


----------



## caney

Bikerz said:


> You can write out engine speed one for sure. Bill revs to 8,100 on his GT35R. st.


why do you make ref: to Bills car all the time?


----------



## caney

turbo87 said:


> T-bolts is what I use after getting fed up of the turbo to charge pipe always popping off, since using a T-bolt its never come off.


High grip stainless steel hose clips hold 30psi on mine no problem,most of the time its down to poor positioning of the hoses!


----------



## tricklexxx

E3 YOB said:


>


Liking the wheels Frase, been waiting to see them on. For me they look better than your 20s but I generally prefer fat birds, i mean spokes! :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Yeah they have a OEM feel to them like the fat boys which I like. They do suit the car actually, although I still love the 20s on the car and believe it or not the car handles better with the 20s on. Must be down to the tyres more than anything.

Sorry for the crappy picture, was on the phone


----------



## turbo87

caney said:


> turbo87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> T-bolts is what I use after getting fed up of the turbo to charge pipe always popping off, since using a T-bolt its never come off.
> 
> 
> 
> High grip stainless steel hose clips hold 30psi on mine no problem,most of the time its down to poor positioning of the hoses!
Click to expand...

I use High grip clips for everything else and no issue what so ever just that one pipe needs a T-bolt.


----------



## Mondo

turbo87 said:


> I use High grip clips for everything else and no issue what so ever just that one pipe needs a T-bolt.


...or two JCS clips:


----------



## badger5

Bikerz said:


> You can write out engine speed one for sure. Bill revs to 8,100 on his GT35R. get some weld on the pipes for clips to hold against.


no he does'nt.. used to... several years ago

When on Me7 and smaller FP red it ran 8200rpm limiter..

Its on S60 DTA standalone now on its hybrid GT35.
9000rpm hard cut


----------



## badger5

caney said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can write out engine speed one for sure. Bill revs to 8,100 on his GT35R. st.
> 
> 
> 
> why do you make ref: to Bills car all the time?
Click to expand...

wish I knew.. was thinking the same..

stalker?
:lol:


----------



## Bikerz

:lol: Cos he is a wealth on info........ Ok you got me, really I stalk him, but shhhh dont tell him.
You say keep? I dont think I have said more then 1 thing about Bills Ibiza on here???? :roll: 
I say the same amount about your lump mate, so I wouldnt worry if you think thats too much :lol:


----------



## caney

badger5 said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can write out engine speed one for sure. Bill revs to 8,100 on his GT35R. st.
> 
> 
> 
> why do you make ref: to Bills car all the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wish I knew.. was thinking the same..
> 
> stalker?
> :lol:
Click to expand...

He's a bit weird Bill :lol:


----------



## RyTune

Nice Build Thread!

Hope you get your issues sorted, PTE 5857 is a cracking turbo but on v-power 600bhp is a absolute maximum figure with the right spec.


----------



## E3 YOB

Well when the car gets its cams in the summer i'll see but it will do over 600. Have run it at 580 on standard on the rollers with cams so there is room at the top when it can breath a bit better.

Car is back again in action. Amazing what chaos a faulty MAF can cause on a high fuelling car. Next thing I need to do is put a bigger battery in. The little PC680 is far too weak and will have to go.

Not checking the forum much at the moment as I need to sort a new contract out so priorities not taking pictures at the moment. Still working on the car but have less time to designate to the forum.


----------



## RyTune

I have alot of experience with this turbo and on the dyno's i tune on they struggle to make 600bhp and much more efficient set-ups.
Do you have any plans to run it elsewhere?


----------



## E3 YOB

How much more efficient can they be than my setup? The car still has VVT and ported everything, I am not sure how you can have a 'much' more efficient setup?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... 9.2hp-GAIN

Integrated Engineering have been using the same turbo and engine spec on their dynos for their cam development. Have a read. [smiley=book2.gif] You can see here the turbo was doing with cams around 580bhp at 22 psi.


----------



## E3 YOB

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... !!!!/page7

6262 maxes out at just over 700 bhp on 30 psi


----------



## jamman

Glad it's going ok Frase. 

Sorry couldn't talk earlier, just got in from work 16 hours double time yummmmmmmmmmmmmm :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> Glad it's going ok Frase.
> 
> Sorry couldn't talk earlier, just got in from work 16 hours double time yummmmmmmmmmmmmm :lol:


so thats how you can afford the tt shop visits.......

going well frase, love the look of the car and those wheels m8.


----------



## RyTune

Interesting information, not sure if you have read it correctly but they are running Q16 race fuel which is equal too vp import 120 ron fuel so it would be 80-100 bhp more than standard v-power. Those graphs also look like something knocked up on excel probably off a road logging programme.
I see the 6262 graph is a superflow dyno, this can either be a engine dyno or chassis but will assume it's flywheel power. 700bhp on Q16 is not that impressive tbh , i have made around 660 on v-power and 730 on vp. The turbo is definetly not max'd out at 2 bar , they will make power upto 2.7bar.
If you get a chance , get the car on a dyno dynamics or dastek rollers .


----------



## jamman

RyTune said:


> Interesting information, not sure if you have read it correctly but they are running Q16 race fuel which is equal too vp import 120 ron fuel so it would be 80-100 bhp more than standard v-power. Those graphs also look like something knocked up on excel probably off a road logging programme.
> I see the 6262 graph is a superflow dyno, this can either be a engine dyno or chassis but will assume it's flywheel power. 700bhp on Q16 is not that impressive tbh , i have made around 660 on v-power and 730 on vp. The turbo is definetly not max'd out at 2 bar , they will make power upto 2.7bar.
> If you get a chance , get the car on a dyno dynamics or dastek rollers .


 Frase save your breath :wink: :roll:


----------



## E3 YOB

just found this on my phone, minutes after putting a big hole in the sump! Rich comments on the damage :rol :lol:


----------



## Rich196

E3 YOB said:


> just found this on my phone, minutes after putting a big hole in the sump! Rich comments on the damage :rol :lol:


Haha, you can tell I am an expert there for technical diagnosis!


----------



## E3 YOB

Did some work on the car today and fixed an issue with a slight jerky 1st and second gear at low rpm. I redit the wiring that the Bosch 044 was connected to. On looking back at my previous handy work it dawned on me what oversights I had made.

On voltage testing the power source it was connected to it was only getting 8.1v which is way to low and is likely the cause of some drivability issues. Having rigged it up properly the car drives better (I also put in a larger battery today)

This raises a question though. The idle is much more steady now, but still a little bouncy from time to time. The fuel pump will be susceptible to voltage spikes and drops (which will make the pump work hard or less) which will effect the idle of the car. I am thinking I should put a voltage regulator inline to make sure the pump gets a constant linear voltage?


----------



## caney

E3 YOB said:


> Did some work on the car today and fixed an issue with a slight jerky 1st and second gear at low rpm. I redit the wiring that the Bosch 044 was connected to. On looking back at my previous handy work it dawned on me what oversights I had made.
> 
> On voltage testing the power source it was connected to it was only getting 8.1v which is way to low and is likely the cause of some drivability issues. Having rigged it up properly the car drives better (I also put in a larger battery today)
> 
> This raises a question though. The idle is much more steady now, but still a little bouncy from time to time. The fuel pump will be susceptible to voltage spikes and drops (which will make the pump work hard or less) which will effect the idle of the car. I am thinking I should put a voltage regulator inline to make sure the pump gets a constant linear voltage?


Interesting find! My car suffers from this as well at part throttle almost like the car is jerking backward and forward slightly.i had alway put it down to the biggr throttlebody :?


----------



## E3 YOB

caney said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did some work on the car today and fixed an issue with a slight jerky 1st and second gear at low rpm. I redit the wiring that the Bosch 044 was connected to. On looking back at my previous handy work it dawned on me what oversights I had made.
> 
> On voltage testing the power source it was connected to it was only getting 8.1v which is way to low and is likely the cause of some drivability issues. Having rigged it up properly the car drives better (I also put in a larger battery today)
> 
> This raises a question though. The idle is much more steady now, but still a little bouncy from time to time. The fuel pump will be susceptible to voltage spikes and drops (which will make the pump work hard or less) which will effect the idle of the car. I am thinking I should put a voltage regulator inline to make sure the pump gets a constant linear voltage?
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting find! My car suffers from this as well at part throttle almost like the car is jerking backward and forward slightly.i had alway put it down to the biggr throttlebody :?
Click to expand...

Steve

Yeah I have completely got rid of that jerkiness now. Just took it for another spin and is much better. Actually the idle is looking good now. I would check the voltage your fuel pump is getting and where it is connected. If it is connected directly under the dash fixed ignition point then I don't know how much the voltage might fluctuate there. If it is soldered into the fuse box depending which circuit it is on then it will fluctuate more as components/ancillaries are used.

For now I have added it into fuse 12 which will have a fixed resistance as it is: on-board diagnosis, telephone, navigation which is not really used.


----------



## T3RBO

That's a good bit of creative thinking


----------



## Matt B

E3 YOB said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did some work on the car today and fixed an issue with a slight jerky 1st and second gear at low rpm. I redit the wiring that the Bosch 044 was connected to. On looking back at my previous handy work it dawned on me what oversights I had made.
> 
> On voltage testing the power source it was connected to it was only getting 8.1v which is way to low and is likely the cause of some drivability issues. Having rigged it up properly the car drives better (I also put in a larger battery today)
> 
> This raises a question though. The idle is much more steady now, but still a little bouncy from time to time. The fuel pump will be susceptible to voltage spikes and drops (which will make the pump work hard or less) which will effect the idle of the car. I am thinking I should put a voltage regulator inline to make sure the pump gets a constant linear voltage?
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting find! My car suffers from this as well at part throttle almost like the car is jerking backward and forward slightly.i had alway put it down to the biggr throttlebody :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Steve
> 
> Yeah I have completely got rid of that jerkiness now. Just took it for another spin and is much better. Actually the idle is looking good now. I would check the voltage your fuel pump is getting and where it is connected. If it is connected directly under the dash fixed ignition point then I don't know how much the voltage might fluctuate there. If it is soldered into the fuse box depending which circuit it is on then it will fluctuate more as components/ancillaries are used.
> 
> For now I have added it into fuse 12 which will have a fixed resistance as it is: on-board diagnosis, telephone, navigation which is not really used.
Click to expand...

Frase - is it not on a relay straight off the battery?


----------



## E3 YOB

No not straight off the battery, do you think that would be a better route Matt?


----------



## E3 YOB

Thought I would get some interior shots up as it is nearly finished 









































































Still need to cover the steering column and door grabs yet


----------



## Rich196

Yes it would, you will get less interferance and put less strain on the rest of your loom


----------



## E3 YOB

Hmm, but if it is now connected to part of the loom which is not really under any load then what 'real' difference will it make?

Yes inference could have an effect. I'll chew on it in my sleep and maybe reroute tomorrow then. The OCD in me finds it untidy connecting direct to the battery :lol:

I'll see how it is over the next few days but so far it seems to have solved the issue I was having.


----------



## L33JSA

Frase

The proper way to wire a fuel pump such as the Bosch 044 is to take a direct feed from the battery into a correctly rated relay and cable then use the existing feed from the old fuel pump wiring to act as the trigger for the relay. I wouldnt use any existing pickup points anywhere.

This way provided it is correctly earthed it should always see the voltage that the battery does - i.e 13.4v+ when running. It is vitally important that it gets the best voltage supply you can give it otherwise when you are driving the car under heavy load/high boost the last thing you want is for it to start to fail in its operation which could potentially mean you fueling could lean off.

Voltage fluctations @ idle wont make any difference at all to the actual idle of the engine...unless you're fluctuating between say 5v and 13v. Bear in mind the pressure at the rail is regulated by the fuel regulator - if your car is having issues maintaining a base 3/4BAR fuel pressure at idle then its going to struggle like hell on boost/higher up the rev range. You'd probably find that even at 8-10v the pump will be able to maintain 3/4BAR fuel pressure @ idle.

Hope this helps


----------



## E3 YOB

L33JSA said:


> Frase
> 
> The proper way to wire a fuel pump such as the Bosch 044 is to take a direct feed from the battery into a correctly rated relay and cable then use the existing feed from the old fuel pump wiring to act as the trigger for the relay. I wouldnt use any existing pickup points anywhere.
> 
> This way provided it is correctly earthed it should always see the voltage that the battery does - i.e 13.4v+ when running. It is vitally important that it gets the best voltage supply you can give it otherwise when you are driving the car under heavy load/high boost the last thing you want is for it to start to fail in its operation which could potentially mean you fueling could lean off.
> 
> Voltage fluctations @ idle wont make any difference at all to the actual idle of the engine...unless you're fluctuating between say 5v and 13v. Bear in mind the pressure at the rail is regulated by the fuel regulator - if your car is having issues maintaining a base 3/4BAR fuel pressure at idle then its going to struggle like hell on boost/higher up the rev range. You'd probably find that even at 8-10v the pump will be able to maintain 3/4BAR fuel pressure @ idle.
> 
> Hope this helps


Cheers Lee

Yep really helpful thanks - I'll get on it tomorrow and do it that way makes perfect sense now I have read your wisdom 

Great stuff thanks for your help guys!


----------



## L33JSA

No worries dude.....last thing you want to do is melt your engine.

Don't forget to put an inline fuse in it aswell.


----------



## E3 YOB

L33JSA said:


> No worries dude.....last thing you want to do is melt your engine.
> 
> Don't forget to put an inline fuse in it aswell.


Already rigged up an inline fuse rail for some other things. Setting the pump straight to the battery should only take a couple of hours tomorrow. It all seems so logical now lol - Nice one Lee 8)


----------



## AmpTThill

So what kind of power you running at the mo? Apologies for not hunting thru the 200 pages to find it 

Looks like a truly immense build mate, looking forward to see how hard you push it at bedford...


----------



## E3 YOB

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=192511&start=1815

565bhp at 30 PSI - You can see the dyno readouts on this post, although the cars feels a little down on power at the moment which is why I am looking at everything at the moment.


----------



## E3 YOB

AmpTThill said:


> So what kind of power you running at the mo? Apologies for not hunting thru the 200 pages to find it
> 
> Looks like a truly immense build mate, looking forward to see how hard you push it at bedford...


I will push it as hard as possible  That is what it is for after all - Will be a great event, can't wait!


----------



## Rich196

E3 YOB said:


> AmpTThill said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what kind of power you running at the mo? Apologies for not hunting thru the 200 pages to find it
> 
> Looks like a truly immense build mate, looking forward to see how hard you push it at bedford...
> 
> 
> 
> I will push it as hard as possible  That is what it is for after all - Will be a great event, can't wait!
Click to expand...

Air will be involved! Do you need a spotter? Haha


----------



## E3 YOB

Yeah probably :lol: :lol:


----------



## NoMark

Frase,

Your interior looks absolutely awesome. Would love to have the time, money, patience, skill, etc, etc, to achieve what you have done. The car is a credit to you, yours and James' cars are two of the best on the forum.

Mark.


----------



## jamman

Interior looks gay Frase very nice, great flocking :wink:

(Yes I know it's not flocking keep your hair on)


----------



## E3 YOB

Thanks Mark. Yeah I am pleased with the interior, took ages to do but I think the results are worth it. Looks better in the flesh as the guages dont look pink like in the photos... they are actually same red as the dash lights . tbh i am glad to heave nearly finished the car


----------



## jamman

NoMark said:


> Frase,
> 
> Your interior looks absolutely awesome. Would love to have the time, money, patience, skill, etc, etc, to achieve what you have done. The car is a credit to you, yours and James' cars are two of the best on the forum.
> 
> Mark.


Awwww thanks Mark, Frase has done wonders in the interior I like to see a classy interior in a TT it's part of the whole package and TT feeling.


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> NoMark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frase,
> 
> Your interior looks absolutely awesome. Would love to have the time, money, patience, skill, etc, etc, to achieve what you have done. The car is a credit to you, yours and James' cars are two of the best on the forum.
> 
> Mark.
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww thanks Mark, Frase has done wonders in the interior I like to see a classy interior in a TT it's part of the whole package and TT feeling.
Click to expand...

That must mean you love the carbon fibre then James  :lol:


----------



## jamman

You know I'm not that keen but I like to see a TT interior complete not stripped out etc :wink:

It's what makes the TT special the styling, interior etc


----------



## bigsyd

L33JSA said:


> Frase
> 
> The proper way to wire a fuel pump such as the Bosch 044 is to take a direct feed from the battery into a correctly rated relay and cable then use the existing feed from the old fuel pump wiring to act as the trigger for the relay. I wouldnt use any existing pickup points anywhere.
> 
> This way provided it is correctly earthed it should always see the voltage that the battery does - i.e 13.4v+ when running. It is vitally important that it gets the best voltage supply you can give it otherwise when you are driving the car under heavy load/high boost the last thing you want is for it to start to fail in its operation which could potentially mean you fueling could lean off.
> 
> Voltage fluctations @ idle wont make any difference at all to the actual idle of the engine...unless you're fluctuating between say 5v and 13v. Bear in mind the pressure at the rail is regulated by the fuel regulator - if your car is having issues maintaining a base 3/4BAR fuel pressure at idle then its going to struggle like hell on boost/higher up the rev range. You'd probably find that even at 8-10v the pump will be able to maintain 3/4BAR fuel pressure @ idle.
> 
> Hope this helps


Great advice there, I would think that the fuel pump would draw a reasonable amount of current and if what you hav it connected to now is only small rated cable you will get voltage drop and then the current will be higher causing cable temp rise causing more voltage drop causing more current... Cascade effect Not to the point of risk of fire but loss of voltage and you are back to square one 
Best way is as above, nothing to you, you can do it with your eyes closed after what you have archived and it's these little bits now that will test you 8) 8) 8) good luck


----------



## E3 YOB

bigsyd said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frase
> 
> The proper way to wire a fuel pump such as the Bosch 044 is to take a direct feed from the battery into a correctly rated relay and cable then use the existing feed from the old fuel pump wiring to act as the trigger for the relay. I wouldnt use any existing pickup points anywhere.
> 
> This way provided it is correctly earthed it should always see the voltage that the battery does - i.e 13.4v+ when running. It is vitally important that it gets the best voltage supply you can give it otherwise when you are driving the car under heavy load/high boost the last thing you want is for it to start to fail in its operation which could potentially mean you fueling could lean off.
> 
> Voltage fluctations @ idle wont make any difference at all to the actual idle of the engine...unless you're fluctuating between say 5v and 13v. Bear in mind the pressure at the rail is regulated by the fuel regulator - if your car is having issues maintaining a base 3/4BAR fuel pressure at idle then its going to struggle like hell on boost/higher up the rev range. You'd probably find that even at 8-10v the pump will be able to maintain 3/4BAR fuel pressure @ idle.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> Great advice there, I would think that the fuel pump would draw a reasonable amount of current and if what you hav it connected to now is only small rated cable you will get voltage drop and then the current will be higher causing cable temp rise causing more voltage drop causing more current... Cascade effect Not to the point of risk of fire but loss of voltage and you are back to square one
> Best way is as above, nothing to you, you can do it with your eyes closed after what you have archived and it's these little bits now that will test you 8) 8) 8) good luck
Click to expand...

Yeah it is on my list of jobs to do for Friday (busy tomorrow). The pump is on a sufficiently rated wire front to back so won't take me long to reroute as well as completing my boost leak test (which I am really excited about lol). Went to toolstation today and built my boost leak tester for £3.60. Admittedly I had the silicone, silicone hose, air plug and jubilee clip already but still I was chuffed at that lol  The only thing that let me down today was my air compressor so I have had to order a new one which alas wasn't £3.60


----------



## Matt B

I know you have an issue with the company Frase so I will post and run

This is the harness I run. All very neat and tidy..

http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?ma ... cts_id=412


----------



## E3 YOB

haha good to know  They won't be seeing any of my money though. 034 have probably got one so would sooner get it from them.

USRT = Crooks


----------



## E3 YOB

Put some of the boost leaks found in a vid. Did not film them all, just wanted to detail how I am going about finding these leaks.

I have found 5 now in total. All quite small but enough to drop the power of the car and mess the fuel ratios up. It still has a big boost leak somewhere which have checked and fixed everything I am only left with the connections under inlet manifold. So tomorrow the inlet is going to have to come off and hopefully there is an obvious split so I can conclude the boost hunt and bring the car back to full power.

The system will only hold 18 PSI when the air compressor is on. It then drops quickly when the air compressor is off. If I put my ear to the inlet I can hear bubbling so like a native indian I hope I have tracked the issue. If it is not the connections under the inlet then I am left with nothing else to test and will be a little perplexed.


----------



## Matt B

Hey Frase,good work and nice little vid  the leak at the DV was on the tubing? or the valve itself passing?

I am gonna order the madmax valve this week as soon as max gets back to me with a shipping price


----------



## Matt B

Oh yeah and before I forget, how is your EBC set up. Mine is a percentage solenoid duty so when I fixed the leaky pipes around the wastegate actuator the and the turbo outlet I had to turn down the duty as I was overboosting


----------



## E3 YOB

Matt B said:


> Hey Frase,good work and nice little vid the leak at the DV was on the tubing? or the valve itself passing?
> 
> I am gonna order the madmax valve this week as soon as max gets back to me with a shipping price


Well it was the tubing, but funny you should say. I want to test the DV so I am sticking an OEM DV first thing just to rule out it is the DV itself. It is a forge 008 but not finding any significant leaks or hearing them for that matter then it leads me to think maybe the DV is faulty. I'll no tomorrow as I have ruled out everything. It can only be leaking from the inlet area. I have disconnected and plugged the outlet to the design 42 manifold and the same drop in pressure so I can be sure that the boost controller is fine and everything that side. Just leaves evap lines and brake booster (can discount BB would have felt the in the brakes) and have a boost sensor there and the line to the vac manifold. The intercooler test all okay. Narrowing it down and along the way tidying bits and pieces.


----------



## Matt B

Do you have that stupid wire reinforced pipe with your dv relocation. I bought some more stuff without the wire as it was deforming at the end, making it so that it didnt fit properly. If you need some wire free 25mm silicone then give me a shout.


----------



## E3 YOB

Sorry mate trying to reply but this f*cking website is sh*t. Can only get access on my phone. On the laptop i get the server maintenance message.


----------



## E3 YOB

Matt B said:


> Oh yeah and before I forget, how is your EBC set up. Mine is a percentage solenoid duty so when I fixed the leaky pipes around the wastegate actuator the and the turbo outlet I had to turn down the duty as I was overboosting


The EVC to be honest I know nothing about its setup yet. Regal fitted it and I haven't had a chance to into it.



> Do you have that stupid wire reinforced pipe with your dv relocation. I bought some more stuff without the wire as it was deforming at the end, making it so that it didnt fit properly. If you need some wire free 25mm silicone then give me a shout.


I just went originally with 25mm silicone to do my DV lines. I have bought that wire reinforced silicone before and it is not good, the wire is far too thick to be practical when using a jubilee clip. Thanks for the offer though dude 8)


----------



## E3 YOB

Rewired the fuel pump direct to the battery!! The difference is outstanding!

After going over everything fixing even the smallest of boost leaks the boggy feeling was still there. Having pressurised everything it was impossible that there were any boost leaks. Today I wired up the fuel pump direct from the battery using a relay off the ignition. The throttle is now responsive again and it does not feel like wading through treacle. Result

Amazing the difference a few more volts has made. Hats off to Lee again. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Rich196

E3 YOB said:


> Rewired the fuel pump direct to the battery!! The difference is outstanding!
> 
> After going over everything fixing even the smallest of boost leaks the boggy feeling was still there. Having pressurised everything it was impossible that there were any boost leaks. Today I wired up the fuel pump direct from the battery using a relay off the ignition. The throttle is now responsive again and it does not feel like wading through treacle. Result
> 
> Amazing the difference a few more volts has made. Hats off to Lee again. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Gald to hear it! Does that mean its going again like when your 1st picked it up?


----------



## E3 YOB

Rich196 said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rewired the fuel pump direct to the battery!! The difference is outstanding!
> 
> After going over everything fixing even the smallest of boost leaks the boggy feeling was still there. Having pressurised everything it was impossible that there were any boost leaks. Today I wired up the fuel pump direct from the battery using a relay off the ignition. The throttle is now responsive again and it does not feel like wading through treacle. Result
> 
> Amazing the difference a few more volts has made. Hats off to Lee again. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Gald to hear it! Does that mean its going again like when your 1st picked it up?
Click to expand...

Better now I have tweaked every bit. Will need to get the tune checked again however as there was 5 small boost leaks and the voltage on the pump was weak so a good idea for me to have it checked again.


----------



## Rich196

E3 YOB said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rewired the fuel pump direct to the battery!! The difference is outstanding!
> 
> After going over everything fixing even the smallest of boost leaks the boggy feeling was still there. Having pressurised everything it was impossible that there were any boost leaks. Today I wired up the fuel pump direct from the battery using a relay off the ignition. The throttle is now responsive again and it does not feel like wading through treacle. Result
> 
> Amazing the difference a few more volts has made. Hats off to Lee again. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Gald to hear it! Does that mean its going again like when your 1st picked it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better now I have tweaked every bit. Will need to get the tune checked again however as there was 5 small boost leaks and the voltage on the pump was weak so a good idea for me to have it checked again.
Click to expand...

Brilliant news! you can enjoy it 100% again!!! Remember to give me a shout if you wanna have ago at those videos!!


----------



## L33JSA

E3 YOB said:


> Rewired the fuel pump direct to the battery!! The difference is outstanding!
> 
> After going over everything fixing even the smallest of boost leaks the boggy feeling was still there. Having pressurised everything it was impossible that there were any boost leaks. Today I wired up the fuel pump direct from the battery using a relay off the ignition. The throttle is now responsive again and it does not feel like wading through treacle. Result
> 
> Amazing the difference a few more volts has made. Hats off to Lee again. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Glad to be of assistance mate  

Noticed you are having issues finding boost leaks......when you say you can only hold 18psi......are you capping off the intake system at both ends or just at the turbo? Reason I ask is that if you dont cap it off before the throttle plate then and if the throttle doesnt 100% seal when fully shut air will pass through it, into the manifold and dependant upon the position of the valves...through the cylinder and back out the exhaust - hence it will never hold boost. It will also depend on how your breather/vacuum system is plumbed in aswell as to whether or not this might cause similar issues. Theoretically if you do indeed have a significant boost leak 18psi should easily find it - especially as you have found smaller ones @ that pressure. Just my thoughts anyway...


----------



## E3 YOB

L33JSA said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rewired the fuel pump direct to the battery!! The difference is outstanding!
> 
> After going over everything fixing even the smallest of boost leaks the boggy feeling was still there. Having pressurised everything it was impossible that there were any boost leaks. Today I wired up the fuel pump direct from the battery using a relay off the ignition. The throttle is now responsive again and it does not feel like wading through treacle. Result
> 
> Amazing the difference a few more volts has made. Hats off to Lee again. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to be of assistance mate
> 
> Noticed you are having issues finding boost leaks......when you say you can only hold 18psi......are you capping off the intake system at both ends or just at the turbo? Reason I ask is that if you dont cap it off before the throttle plate then and if the throttle doesnt 100% seal when fully shut air will pass through it, into the manifold and dependant upon the position of the valves...through the cylinder and back out the exhaust - hence it will never hold boost. It will also depend on how your breather/vacuum system is plumbed in aswell as to whether or not this might cause similar issues. Theoretically if you do indeed have a significant boost leak 18psi should easily find it - especially as you have found smaller ones @ that pressure. Just my thoughts anyway...
Click to expand...

I did the full lot (took days :lol. Capped the intake, capped the intercooler before the throttle body. Capped off the outlet to the vac manifold, capped off the catch can, capped off the DV valve. Started a broad test of the while system and then checked the different areas by capping them off. Spent a few days properly doing it and found 5 small boost leaks which were uncovered pressurising the whole system initially. The lean bank one error code I got and bogginess was down to fuel pump basically. The brass valve on the air compressor was leaking air which I put it down to the drop in pressure as it was consistent no matter what capped section I tested.

Going to take some logs of boost and actual this weekend just to make doubly sure but since doing the fuel pump to the battery no errors or bogginess. So your contribution was one of the most helpful to date


----------



## SteviedTT

What's happened to the yob? Hope it's not another BT conversion gone bang :?


----------



## Matt B

SteviedTT said:


> What's happened to the yob? Hope it's not another BT conversion gone bang :?


Fraser is just busy working. I am sure he will update soon.


----------



## tricklexxx

Matt B said:


> SteviedTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's happened to the yob? Hope it's not another BT conversion gone bang :?
> 
> 
> 
> Fraser is just busy working. I am sure he will update soon.
Click to expand...

'Bout bloody time Frase! :lol: 

Was beginning to think he's a lottery winner! :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Yes unfortunately I have had to take on a new contract. Hopefully I can get out of it soon enough and get back to the priorities of life, chucking money into the yob  Also I just needed a break from posting. The build thread has been going a year quite full on so have taken some time to speak to the girlfriend again :lol:

The car is good. I have done a lot of work on it recently but nothing really that is worth posting about. Spent all day Sunday voltage testing and getting everything right. The car needs to go back to Regal to have the tune tweaked slightly as I have supplied more voltage to the fuel pump and found 6 boost leaks in total. This has pushed the AFRs off so it needs a run on the rollers to adjust. That said I am working a lot at the moment so getting the time to get it to Regal is proving difficult.

I am really looking forward to getting the tune tweaked as I have ironed out all the little niggles that were bugging me.

I went to put on the staggered pro race track wheels I got the other day but the bloody mcguard locking nut key lost its shape again. Such a poor design I must go through around 4 a year. I was only able to get two wheels on before the key broke.

Anyway I thought I would take a couple of pics as I know I have not been posting much.

18" by 9" 255 Eagle f1 on the rear and 18" by 8" front 225 tyre



















These snaps should please the light wheel brigade :lol:


----------



## Matt B

Lightweight wheels        

You have made me happy [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## E3 YOB

Matt B said:


> Lightweight wheels
> 
> You have made me happy [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Now if only I could get my wheels off :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

tricklexxx said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteviedTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's happened to the yob? Hope it's not another BT conversion gone bang :?
> 
> 
> 
> Fraser is just busy working. I am sure he will update soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'Bout bloody time Frase! :lol:
> 
> Was beginning to think he's a lottery winner! :lol:
Click to expand...

I was. Ain't now :lol:


----------



## jamman

Wheels look gay Frase in a young George Michael sort of way :wink: :-*


----------



## V6RUL

8) nice


----------



## E3 YOB

Well the car was loaded on the back of a trailer and is on its way to Regal to have the tune adjusted after all the tweaks.


----------



## jamman

Hi George, Hope all goes well matey


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> Hi George, Hope all goes well matey


gaylord


----------



## jamman

E3 YOB said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi George, Hope all goes well matey
> 
> 
> 
> gaylord
Click to expand...

If your looking for fastlove :-*


----------



## Bikerz

Fraz what tyres you going to run and ET's? I presume you not going to run those tyres? Haldex


----------



## E3 YOB

Bikerz said:


> Fraz what tyres you going to run and ET's? I presume you not going to run those tyres? Haldex


? huh, you're an odd fellow - Full and meaningful questions will be answered. I think you mean on the new wheels? - yes I will run the same tyres that are on there :roll: after all, didn't put new tread on them just to waste money. I have a competition haldex and there is no difference in the rolling radius so not an issue anyway.


----------



## Bikerz

Yeah odd just the way you like me :lol:

However you do say " 18" by 9" 255 Eagle f1 on the rear and 18" by 8" front 225 tyre"

255 and 225? Really? I guess your talking different profiles?
At the moment on thinking 245 on a 8.5" for me, I'm wondering if its worth going to a 255 Or rather would it fit on front.


----------



## E3 YOB

Bikerz said:


> Yeah odd just the way you like me :lol:
> 
> However you do say " 18" by 9" 255 Eagle f1 on the rear and 18" by 8" front 225 tyre"
> 
> 255 and 225? Really? I guess your talking different profiles?
> At the moment on thinking 245 on a 8.5" for me, I'm wondering if its worth going to a 255 Or rather would it fit on front.


Yes the rear are 255/35/18 the fronts are 225/40/18 - You will have to make sure you have the correct rolling radius. That will determine the width of tyre you get.

A 245 rear compared to a 225 front on a 40 will be 29.3 revolution per mile more on the front so not good. A 35 on a 245 would be 11.1 more so if you are looking to stagger a 245 it wouldn't work.

Overall diameter of a 255/35 and a 225/40 is 25.02 / 25.08 in


----------



## Bikerz

Cheers. Presumed that much be what your doing.


----------



## E3 YOB

Still work in progress but nearly there. There has been many days put into sculpting this rump and I am not too far from completion. Still need to block it down to get it extra smooth a bit more and need to blend the carbon fibre valence in further so it is completely smooth all the way around.

I have not seen this done on a TT before. People smooth the rump but keep the step. Having turned my balcony into what looks like a shootout in a cocaine factory I now know why I have not seen this done before. It takes a lot of time and patience.

The bum of the TT should look super round now but keeping the OEM shame and dimensions. This should make the bum look lower without having a lower rear end on the car. When I add the skirts I am thinking the bigger rump should balance the skirts.

Anyway some pictures of the work in progress. Thankfully it is nearly finished.


----------



## jamman

I like the attention to detail George good work.

Bet your neighbours love you....


----------



## E3 YOB

Yes they must :lol:

See the aluminium in the background? Was angle grinding aluminium sheeting the other day when I boxed in my fuel system. Did a lovely job of it but can't say the neighbours appreciated it much


----------



## caney

whats with all the scaffolding mate?


----------



## E3 YOB

Flats are falling apart. Only 4 years old but are so badly built they are having to fix them. They are making a mess so that is why I am getting the bodywork done. It's the only time I can make a mess and noise and be less messy and noisy than the builders. :lol:


----------



## Mark Davies

Looks like you're living in a building site anyway, so I imagine they didn't notice it too much.

It's a lot of effort to get rid of a few small lines and I have to admire the process, but whenever I've seen it on other cars I've never liked it. I imagine those very clever designers with all their training and all the money they get paid probably put those lines there for a reason. Yes, there is the practical issues of building the car in an economical fashion resulting in 3 or 4 panels rather than one big one and hence the lines from the joins, but it doesn't necessarily follow that if money was no object they would use a single panel.

I can't decide whether it's because we have all become so used to seeing panel-fit lines around our cars that the absence of them just jars, or whether those lines are actually quite important in leading the eye around the car's design - either way I find that smoothed-off, Euro-look thing seems wrong somehow. In the end you very rarely see globular, bubble-shaped cars and all too often designers introduce lines into panels with creases where there's no practical need for them. There's no doubt a reason for that and that's why those designers get paid the money they do.

But as always it's irrelevant what I like; you know what you want from your car and it's your car - and it certainly looks like you're doing a good job of it.


----------



## Rich196

put up a nice wind break for you, so the balcony workshop production like can run all year long


----------



## E3 YOB

Mark Davies said:


> Looks like you're living in a building site anyway, so I imagine they didn't notice it too much.
> 
> It's a lot of effort to get rid of a few small lines and I have to admire the process, but whenever I've seen it on other cars I've never liked it. I imagine those very clever designers with all their training and all the money they get paid probably put those lines there for a reason. Yes, there is the practical issues of building the car in an economical fashion resulting in 3 or 4 panels rather than one big one and hence the lines from the joins, but it doesn't necessarily follow that if money was no object they would use a single panel.
> 
> I can't decide whether it's because we have all become so used to seeing panel-fit lines around our cars that the absence of them just jars, or whether those lines are actually quite important in leading the eye around the car's design - either way I find that smoothed-off, Euro-look thing seems wrong somehow. In the end you very rarely see globular, bubble-shaped cars and all too often designers introduce lines into panels with creases where there's no practical need for them. There's no doubt a reason for that and that's why those designers get paid the money they do.
> 
> But as always it's irrelevant what I like; you know what you want from your car and it's your car - and it certainly looks like you're doing a good job of it.


Mark I would actually agree with you. The rear end of the TT looks great and the step bring a balance to the back of the car. If my TT was staying as it is now I would not change the rear, I am however changing the skirts and the front which makes the balance of the rear too high. The good design points of the rear; end step and lines then I think work against the look of the car with lower skirts and a lower front end.

When I did the work on the other rear end I have, I didn't like the shape of it and found it too low. I also didn't like the shape of the rear arches either. I then scrapped putting that on the car (even though I did mountains of work on it) and thought it would be better modifying the OEM bumper. After all it fits well and I liked it.

I did think about keeping some lines in the rear but then I have never seen a completely smooth rump on the TT. People do get rid of the lines but not the step. I have done this to give the appearance that the bum is lower to the ground and will hopefully balance the car properly. There aren't many nice rear ends out there for the TT so it is either make one or have an unbalanced looking TT. The arse will look wider for sure (which I think is a good thing) and because I have not seen this on a TT before there is a certain amount of uncertainty on how it will look.

I have done my usual photoshop to try and get a feel of how it will look. I don't think it will look particularly eurostyle and I am indtroducing the TT logo back to the rear of the car. Looking for a cleaner look rather than a euro look.

Lines:










Smooth:










Gives the impression that it is lower don't you think?


----------



## bigsyd

How in gods name can you do this level of work and quality on a bloody balcony....  respect dude 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Mark Davies

Yeah, looking at it the effect is subtle enough to work. I may like it after all.


----------



## E3 YOB

bigsyd said:


> How in gods name can you do this level of work and quality on a bloody balcony....  respect dude 8) 8) 8)


haha thanks Syd mate  - Just have to make do really. Would be nice having a garage. Probably going to move somewhere soon so I can get some space to swing a spoiler


----------



## E3 YOB

Mark Davies said:


> Yeah, looking at it the effect is subtle enough to work. I may like it after all.


Just to highlight what I am thinking with a very rough photoshop. You can see the effect removing the step has. Seems to flow better in my view. With the step it just doesn't look like the back of the car sits with the rest of the car.

Step:










Smooth:










Just estimating the depth of the skirts and the splitter here.

In red for Syd - Still going for a pearl red. Hopefully will have it done end of next month.


----------



## Adam-tt

the rear bumper still looks too high compared to the front and skirts :?


----------



## Rich196

Adam-tt said:


> the rear bumper still looks too high compared to the front and skirts :?


Yeh I was thinking that, perhaps extend it below the exhaust tips bit like the votex one but not as ugly


----------



## E3 YOB

Adam-tt said:


> the rear bumper still looks too high compared to the front and skirts :?


I'll be able to make a call on it when I actually fit the skirts on. If I think it looks too high then I will put a carbon fibre skirt on it. The thing is the Porsche GT3 for example has a high rear end which looks great. I do find it ugly when there is too much kit on the back of a car. My PS images are approximate.


----------



## Garth

I think I read that you are getting rid of you rear LED lights? If so, do you want to sell them? I'm interested. I'm sure I saw that one or more of the LED's had failed too, is that right?
PM me the details if you want rid of them.


----------



## E3 YOB

Hey Garth

I have removed the lights but will replace the blown LEDS and do some customisation of them. If I change my mind I will let you know but not looking to get rid of them just yet.

Cheers

Frase


----------



## Garth

E3 YOB said:


> Hey Garth
> 
> I have removed the lights but will replace the blown LEDS and do some customisation of them. If I change my mind I will let you know but not looking to get rid of them just yet.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Frase


No worries, cheers mate. That's what I would have done. I've got plenty of time before I really need them as I have the engine, suspension and brakes to rebuild before I get serious with the exterior so if you change you mind just let me know. In the meantime, can you remember where you bought them? I have only seen them for sale at one place and I can't remember where!


----------



## TT SMITHY

Hi frase saw this a few days ago thought it was you car ! 
http://www.bm-town.com/#/tt-mk1-lighting/4537674978
scroll down enlarge the white TT has a smooth rear and looks like it sits lower,, bumper looks
quite beefy didn't think it looked to bad actually


----------



## adamperry27

rear looks too high, have you thought about buying another standard rear and cutting it up and joining it to yours to lower it more and trying to keep it looking the same as a standard one but deeper


----------



## E3 YOB

I have 3 rears in total but in a word no don't want a long rear end hence why I didn't go with my other rear.

If it looks too high I will make a custom carbon fibre canards. When the skirts are on I will try out both rears to see which one works the best.

This is the other rear end viewtopic.php?f=2&t=192511&start=600


----------



## E3 YOB

The car is going for a full respray in 5 weeks time so before then I will have all the kit on for when it goes to the sprayers. At that point I will be seeing what looks best. I may even try that sh*tty bonnet for a laugh I am sure  thanks Rich (more than likely I will bring an angle grinder to mine)


----------



## jamman

E3 YOB said:


> I may even try that sh*tty bonnet for a laugh I am sure  thanks Rich (more than likely I will bring an angle grinder to mine)


You will not put that steaming pile of shite near you car Frase :twisted:


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may even try that sh*tty bonnet for a laugh I am sure  thanks Rich (more than likely I will bring an angle grinder to mine)
> 
> 
> 
> You will not put that steaming pile if shite near you car Frase :twisted:
Click to expand...

I was hoping for more snow as I pegged it as the ultimate toboggan :lol:


----------



## adamperry27

the other rear end looks really good


----------



## jamman

E3 YOB said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may even try that sh*tty bonnet for a laugh I am sure  thanks Rich (more than likely I will bring an angle grinder to mine)
> 
> 
> 
> You will not put that steaming pile if shite near you car Frase :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was hoping for more snow as I pegged it as the ultimate toboggan :lol:
Click to expand...

Now that would be fun :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> Now that would be fun :lol:


In the whole the build that was the biggest waste of money. Not much you can with a bonnet that doesn't fit. Maybe I can cut the nose off and make some canards out of it :lol:


----------



## jamman

I did warn you George 

Sorry Rich it does fit SHITE though


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> I did warn you George
> 
> Sorry Rich it does fit SHITE though


About 4 months after I bought it though. Not even Balcony Inc can salvage it


----------



## Devil

The white with the blk carbon fibre on it along the skirts and front bumper looks much much better than the red mock up you did. You going for red then m8 ?


----------



## E3 YOB

I have had it white the past few years so quite fancied trying a pearl red. I have not committed one way or the other just yet, I got a quote for both. 8)


----------



## E3 YOB

Like jesus the YOB was put to death and seems like he is going to rise again in a few days. :lol:

The engine seems to be unscathed. [smiley=cheers.gif] - Having had a look around with an endoscope everything looks okay with only a small mark on the coating of one of the pistons.

There will have to be further investigation to why the cam belt literally turned to powder. They said in 40 years they have not seen that happen before so they do need to find the reason why. My view is to get it in the blended state it was in it must have been rubbing somewhere.

Anyway, good news that the engine is okay but finding the reason is now the priority now as just adding a new cam belt might without knowing the cause end in a not so lucky outcome.


----------



## V6RUL

Didn't know you had an issue until i saw something the other day on the forum that you leaked out.
Hopefully its a quick fix and you will be back out there.
Wonder if there is a conversion kit, to go to chains as the belt seems to be the weak point on a 1.8/2.0
Steve


----------



## Diveratt

E3 YOB said:


> Like jesus the YOB was put to death and seems like he is going to rise again in a few days. :lol:
> 
> The engine seems to be unscathed. [smiley=cheers.gif] - Having had a look around with an endoscope everything looks okay with only a small mark on the coating of one of the pistons.
> 
> There will have to be further investigation to why the cam belt literally turned to powder. They said in 40 years they have not seen that happen before so they do need to find the reason why. My view is to get it in the blended state it was in it must have been rubbing somewhere.
> 
> Anyway, good news that the engine is okay but finding the reason is now the priority now as just adding a new cam belt might without knowing the cause end in a not so lucky outcome.


Great news may be you should rename it Lazarus


----------



## Rich196

Glad to see its getting sorted!! Once you get it back, if you still want a hand give me a shout!


----------



## L33JSA

E3 YOB said:


> Like jesus the YOB was put to death and seems like he is going to rise again in a few days. :lol:
> 
> The engine seems to be unscathed. [smiley=cheers.gif] - Having had a look around with an endoscope everything looks okay with only a small mark on the coating of one of the pistons.
> 
> There will have to be further investigation to why the cam belt literally turned to powder. They said in 40 years they have not seen that happen before so they do need to find the reason why. My view is to get it in the blended state it was in it must have been rubbing somewhere.
> 
> Anyway, good news that the engine is okay but finding the reason is now the priority now as just adding a new cam belt might without knowing the cause end in a not so lucky outcome.


That's good news mate.......however I will be shocked if you whack a cambelt on it, do a compression test and everything is hunky dory - you will probably be the luckiest man alive lol


----------



## E3 YOB

> Great news may be you should rename it Lazarus


Does that make me Jesus then Kev? Someone hand me a fish i'm having a feast tonight :lol:

Actually on second thoughts that would mean a new number plate. Someone else can be the Messiah



> Glad to see its getting sorted!! Once you get it back, if you still want a hand give me a shout!


Will do, will have some pics of the bodywork complete this weekend hopefully.



> That's good news mate.......however I will be shocked if you whack a cambelt on it, do a compression test and everything is hunky dory - you will probably be the luckiest man alive lol


Going to take the head off anyway but fingers crossed - I now wish I had some cams lined up ready to go in


----------



## E3 YOB

V6RUL said:


> Didn't know you had an issue until i saw something the other day on the forum that you leaked out.
> Hopefully its a quick fix and you will be back out there.
> Wonder if there is a conversion kit, to go to chains as the belt seems to be the weak point on a 1.8/2.0
> Steve












:lol:


----------



## Charlie

^^^^^ :lol: :lol: in that case I feel privileged to have received a pm :-* :-*

Charlene


----------



## adamperry27

very lucky! when my cambelt went it bent nearly all 20 valves


----------



## E3 YOB

It sort of went in a way that gave me the feeling I may have got off likely.. Not out of the woods yet but initial signs looking good. All forum members are banned from coming in the car until the curse is lifted. :lol:


----------



## jamman

Fingers crossed for you George :wink: :-*


----------



## Diveratt

E3 YOB said:


> It sort of went in a way that gave me the feeling I may have got off likely.. Not out of the woods yet but initial signs looking good. All forum members are banned from coming in the car until the curse is lifted. :lol:


You could try holy water in the radiator


----------



## E3 YOB

Diveratt said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sort of went in a way that gave me the feeling I may have got off likely.. Not out of the woods yet but initial signs looking good. All forum members are banned from coming in the car until the curse is lifted. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> You could try holy water in the radiator
Click to expand...











Father Jack is coming with me to every meet from now on.


----------



## caney

E3 YOB said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know you had an issue until i saw something the other day on the forum that you leaked out.
> Hopefully its a quick fix and you will be back out there.
> Wonder if there is a conversion kit, to go to chains as the belt seems to be the weak point on a 1.8/2.0
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

Quality :lol:


----------



## Matt B

caney said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know you had an issue until i saw something the other day on the forum that you leaked out.
> Hopefully its a quick fix and you will be back out there.
> Wonder if there is a conversion kit, to go to chains as the belt seems to be the weak point on a 1.8/2.0
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quality :lol:
Click to expand...

Double LOL


----------



## nate42

Close call huh, good to hear engine is OK. Gates Racing does kevlar belts that are tougher than OEM. It takes alot of force to rotate the valves, even more if stronger lifter springs are used.


----------



## E3 YOB

Further investigation and it has become apparent that a foreign body entered into the cam end casing to mangle the cambelt.

I will drop down to see how it actually entered that area but having cracked the sump recently I did not have the under tray on so could be how. A small bolt wedged in between the cambelt and the cam pulley which must have only happened moments from Charlies house. Then as I left and put my foot down the belt snapped.

Anyway new cam pulley needed, probably some new valves and probably going to recoat the piston crowns.

Maybe if I drove just a bit slower these things would not happen. Bit unlucky again.


----------



## Charlie

Bloody hell that is seriously unlucky mate :-( also means that you are liable for the repair costs I guess :-(

Charlie


----------



## E3 YOB

Charlie said:


> Bloody hell that is seriously unlucky mate :-( also means that you are liable for the repair costs I guess :-(
> 
> Charlie


Yup. I think someone upstairs doesn't want me driving around in a BT conversion. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## E3 YOB

Anyway I think I will look at the positives here. Whilst the engine is apart I will get the SEM powder coated.


----------



## bigsyd

See See    it's charlies fault :lol: :lol: :lol:


> must have only happened moments from Charlies house. Then as I left and put my foot down the belt snapped.


 bits are falling of your car Charlie 
Joking apart hope you get it sorted ok


----------



## VSPURS

E3 YOB said:


> Maybe if I drove just a bit slower these things would not happen. Bit unlucky again.


We don't carry out BT Conversions to drive them slow Frase!
I'm on a train this second, on my way to pick mine up!
Can't wait to drive it! It's been ages!


----------



## Rich196

Sorry to hear that mate! I was gonna give you call can catch up.You really have not had the best of luck which is such a shame when you pay so much attention to detail. Hope you get it back soon so you can enjoy it!


----------



## V6RUL

Bloody hell Frase thats amazing, can't believe your having such a bad time mate.
I know its nearly there, keep pushing.

Steve, your a lucky man to have a nice drive home..test the brakes before you floor it man.. 8) 
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Cheers chaps - I guess the build went too smoothly and the BT gods are getting their revenge in bloody annoying ways.

Well going to get the SEM, Strut brace powder coated black whilst the engine is out. The piston crowns I will get heat coated again. I could leave them but it will only be a cause for concern seeing I am running a higher compression.

Hopefully things don't come in three's. Don't know what might be next [smiley=bigcry.gif]

On a brighter note I took the Jeep off-roading a bit today. Drove down to Surrey and took it into the country. The weather was terrible at times and it was good being on a vehicle that could bowl through the biggest puddles.

Trying to get the car back on the road as quick as possible and get some of the bits done which have needed to be done to make the engine bay tidier. I am working on a smooth rocker cover at the moment which I am adding some more breather pipes to the catch can to and skinning it in carbon fibre.

Hopefully I will have the car back on the road in a couple of weeks. As soon as I get it back I will start working on my own tune with Maestro 7 so using the time now the car is not here to do a lot of research into the Bosch map tables and lookup tables. I think I am most excited about tuning the car more than anything.

Chaps thanks for your kind words it is a PITA but I guess this comes with the territory. If you drive at 30PSI everywhere and floor it on every straight bit of road sh*t happens; just I stink of sh*t at the moment :lol:


----------



## jamman

I could tell you were excited about the mapping on the phone YOU NERD :-*

Enjoy.....

(That sounds so gay isn't meant to for once) :?


----------



## Charlie

E3 YOB said:


> I stink of sh*t at the moment :lol:


I didn't want to say anything when I was sitting next to you in the car :wink: :-* :-*

Charlie


----------



## jamman

Charlie I'm glad it's not just me that noticed Frase (George) does have an odour problem. :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

Charlie said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stink of sh*t at the moment :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't want to say anything when I was sitting next to you in the car :wink: :-* :-*
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...




jamman said:


> Charlie I'm glad it's not just me that noticed Frase (George) does have an odour problem. :wink:


Kick a stinky dog while its why don't ya jeez! :lol:

James I am getting concerned that you are a closet homosexual. No straight person would project so much inference of gayness.


----------



## jamman

E3 YOB said:


> James I am getting concerned that you are a closet homosexual. No straight person would project so much inference of gayness.


Hey big boy it's not me that looks like George M. :wink:

What closet I'm not in any closet :-*


----------



## E3 YOB

Before the onset of baldness people used to say I looked like Jim Carey.

I didn't believe it so did a comparison on his latest movie poster at the time.










I was disappointed that it was true, so looking like George is a step up :lol:


----------



## jamman

23 a great film


----------



## E3 YOB

Yeah I was pretty good in it


----------



## tricklexxx

E3 YOB said:


> Yeah I was pretty good in it


Frase, looks like you were in the sequel '27'!!!


----------



## L33JSA

Shame to hear that mate....but at least its all fixable  

Be interested to hear how you get on with the Maestro mapping too - keep me informed.


----------



## E3 YOB

tricklexxx said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was pretty good in it
> 
> 
> 
> Frase, looks like you were in the sequel '27'!!!
Click to expand...

Actually the sequel was called 69 and for the poster they just scribbled a vagina on my face.


----------



## E3 YOB

L33JSA said:


> Shame to hear that mate....but at least its all fixable
> 
> Be interested to hear how you get on with the Maestro mapping too - keep me informed.


I'll probably start a thread on it as I think it might be quite interesting for a few people to see how it goes. Hopefully the end of giving money to tuners.


----------



## Rich196

What map you got? "oh just a YOB map"


----------



## E3 YOB

Rich196 said:


> What map you got? "oh just a YOB map"


Hehe

Yep a "Yap"


----------



## E3 YOB

Okay plan to have a couple of wrapped bodywork pictures up today.


----------



## VSPURS

E3 YOB said:


> Okay plan to have a couple of wrapped bodywork pictures up today.


Whoooooo!
Exciting!


----------



## V6RUL

Nice..what colour you going for this time..or is it a trial and error?
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

V6RUL said:


> Nice..what colour you going for this time..or is it a trial and error?
> Steve


This vinyl is not cheap enough for the error part :lol: . Going back to my roots with a twist.

Brushed aluminium. Still have a bit of work to complete but the skirts I can hopefully have wrapped by today or tomorrow morning. Rieger skirts where I have done a full length carbon base on. Lots of sanding needed today [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## E3 YOB




----------



## jamman

Your lady must love you :lol: :lol:


----------



## caney

jamman said:


> Your lady must love you :lol: :lol:


or moved out :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

Looks good Frase!


----------



## E3 YOB

Far too ashamed to put pictures of the spare room up lol. I ever there was a measure of love of a lady the spare room says it all :lol: :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

:lol: :lol: I have promised after the bodywork is done I will put everything in storage


----------



## tricklexxx

E3 YOB said:


> :lol: :lol: I have promised after the bodywork is done I will put everything in storage


Jeez!!! :O

Wrapping look great Frase especially with the CF...

I bet Jim Carey can't wrap! :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Na he can just act and get paid millions of deniro. What good is that eh! 

Actually I have just taken that wrap off to block the carbon a bit more and smooth off the bodykit a bit more as when the wrap was on you could still see a ridge by the door shut. Going to blend by the carbon a bit more also as I put a small step in and didn't look at good as I thought it might.

Always scared of sanding the carbon too much as nightmare if you go through to the weave again but all good. Looks flatter. Alos the laquer I added had small pin pricks in it (going to build up the laquer and then get a very fine sandpaper and get a mirror finish). Just being over the top really but having put so much time into it I figure may as well make them as good as they can be.

I love this vinyl though. It is nicest I have worked with. I imagine I will be able to wrap my car in a day with this stuff.


----------



## sierra

Wow lovely finish mate can't wait to see the whole car complete.


----------



## E3 YOB

Steve

Saw your car in FAST car the other day  Looked great with the new RIMS!


----------



## jays_225

cant wait to see this car all put together!


----------



## pauls13

Hi Frazer

I have just ordered the same Regula front end as yours, and I just wondered, how did you get the front grill to attach to the kit?


----------



## ghoku18

Well here's a newbie question. I was thinking if anybody had tried installing regula kit with 18" wheels. I would love to hear their experience.

I see some are saying you need to go to 20" to make it look good. Just curious as I thought 19" was the most popular choice for regula.


----------



## V6RUL

Just depends on how busy the rim is. 
Steve


----------



## Diveratt

Keep up the good work Fraser you dont want to turn up to the RR day in a Mk2 again .

On the subject I put a post on the Mk2 site for the RR day but it looks like they can't take the heat as there are no takers. I did think one or two RS guys may take it up but it seems the are all to shy.

Kevin


----------



## robokn

Sorry just don't fancy it, there didn't seem much cooling for the cars in the image


----------



## E3 YOB

Sorry haven't been posting much recently. Been busy and with the builders in haven't been able to do much.

Not really going to be posting any pics as hopefully the car will be unveiled for Inters. 8)


----------



## Diveratt

robokn said:


> Sorry just don't fancy it, there didn't seem much cooling for the cars in the image


No issues with cooling at all even with the 550 BHP monster. As the RR only needed on run to get the numbers there were no long runs giving lots of heat soak.


----------



## Diveratt

E3 YOB said:


> Sorry haven't been posting much recently. Been busy and with the builders in haven't been able to do much.
> 
> Not really going to be posting any pics as hopefully the car will be unveiled for Inters. 8)


Good luck with that I hope we get lots of photos then


----------



## bigsyd

What are you going to do whey you have no outside garage....

STOP :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

bigsyd said:


> What are you going to do whey you have no outside garage....
> 
> STOP :lol:


Yeah it went today [smiley=bigcry.gif] . They took the scaffolding down and now the outside garage is blustery as f*ck. No chance of any outside work until summer comes? They took the garage away and through down a pigeons nest on the balcony. Had to call the RSPCA to come and get the small chick that was helplessly sat amongst the aerosol cans. That is how long that scaffolding was there. Could have done with a week more tho :lol:


----------



## Diveratt

bigsyd said:


> What are you going to do whey you have no outside garage....
> 
> STOP :lol:


Thanks Syd I think your banner has just explained why there are no Mk2s turning up


----------



## livimojo

I have just spent the last two days reading through this thread and I have to say well done for sticking with it.

I have enjoyed the highs and lows and can't wait to see it finished..... So much I might make the trip down to see it in the flesh.


----------



## E3 YOB

Thanks - yeah it is a long read and well done for getting through it. :lol:

Working on the other car tomorrow :lol: The car will be at GTI International on the 24th June if you are near there?


----------



## livimojo

Will be coming down from just south of Newcastle so it's quite a drive. Sounds like it will be worth the drive .......


----------



## E3 YOB

We have probably got a similar length drive, probably around 3 hours. Will be there on the Sunday so come and say hello if you make it


----------



## ajayp

livimojo said:


> I have just spent the last two days reading through this.....


... an its amazing fella. You got some wicked skills and knowledge 

Looking forward to seeing it turn RED, an when it does you will have your proper Jam Jar!


----------



## E3 YOB

> ... an its amazing fella. You got some wicked skills and knowledge
> 
> Looking forward to seeing it turn RED, an when it does you will have your proper Jam Jar!


Cheers for the comments 

It is going brushed aluminium now like the skirt in the previous posts. I actually did buy red vinyl but really liked the brushed aluminium look this vinyl gives.

Fingers crossed the bodywork will look good on the car :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Well it has been a long time really since I have done any updates on the thread as life and calamity has a way of disturbing the yin-et-yang of things.

Anyway I have been sat on this little lot for about a year. I have never bothered opening it as I was undecided if I was going to add it to the YOB or not. Suffice to say I have been roped into making the 4th floor car garage back into a bedroom again so I pulled this out of the bathtub to have a look. The reason, I have decided to add it to the car hopefully before GTI (will be tight though). I hear Charlie gasp at the thought of my uncertainty  Anyway it will add a bit more weight but it is just too cool to care.

The HPS stuff is top quality so very much looking forward to getting it on now.














































The ride height and pressure will be controlled by the Dakota Digital DHC-2002 which has sensors for height and pressure.










I'm unpacking from the boxes now so I can work out how I am going to wire it all up. I am possibly also going to forgo making each wheel getting independent control and will just have front raise and rear raise so issues arise with agressive driving around corners. This way it keeps the pressure across the two bags constant (this is what I am told by people in the know).


----------



## bigsyd

Sod the extra weight...just do it 8)


----------



## kazinak

the rear bags are from fwd model not a quattro :roll:


----------



## E3 YOB

What makes you say that then Kaz? This was bought from HPS specifically for the Quattro TT but worth me checking if you can see an issue. Shape wise yes I would expect them to be wider and more spherical like the front. Going to check with them but I don't think anyone has seen an HPS kit in the flesh before to judge that (including myself).


----------



## kazinak

the shape of rear bags should be similar to the shape of the springs , obviously i could be wrong :roll:


----------



## E3 YOB

Ultimately I doubt an air bag has to follow the shape of a spring at all.

You can see here on this design that it just folds on itself so mine will act in a similar fashion giving that spring shape.


----------



## E3 YOB

Kaz just had confirmation that these are Quattro TT bags on the back. FWD ones are twice as long apparently. Was worth checking though before I take my coilies out. These are specifically manufactured by HPS (why they cost so much) and not generic like a lot of bag setups out there.


----------



## TT SMITHY

Frase what coilovers you got on there at the moment ?


----------



## E3 YOB

I have FK highsports

http://www.venommotorsport.com/product_ ... Suspension

They are nice coilover for the price. Firm but comfortable.


----------



## TT SMITHY

E3 YOB said:


> I have FK highsports
> 
> http://www.venommotorsport.com/product_ ... Suspension
> 
> They are nice coilover for the price. Firm but comfortable.


Ok cheers think awesome got these up for £375 good price mind you im on a tight budget at
the moment if your selling these on when you air ride is on give me a shout :wink: 
or i could be resorting to some FK streets :lol:


----------



## kazinak

E3 YOB said:


> Kaz just had confirmation that these are Quattro TT bags on the back. FWD ones are twice as long apparently. Was worth checking though before I take my coilies out. These are specifically manufactured by HPS (why they cost so much) and not generic like a lot of bag setups out there.


good news, hope the quality ride will be acceptable , had a ride in astra whit the Havair setup, and was shocked, car felt like the carriage whit the wooden wheels


----------



## E3 YOB

HPS make track and competition air ride. Havair can hardly string HTML together so there is quite a difference in the product lines. Astra! speaks for itself really


----------



## Andy Conroy

Just read this Thread from page to page  You have an amazing build here makes me rather jealous actually  Are you at GTI international this year? Or is the motor off the road now  Would love to see the car looks amazing


----------



## Bago47

How's the project?


----------



## xiphon

Thread bookmarked for a looooooong read at a later date....

Top stuff!!

8)


----------



## SteviedTT

I was just wondering the other day what's going on with this. Any updates, or is it another BT that's gone BANG :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

I believe Frase is working abroad at the mo.
Steve


----------



## SuperRS

so I dont potentially waste half a day reading this entire thread like I did with v6rul's: are there any numbers and dyno sheets?


----------



## jamman

Boy, There's some big words in there you will struggle :wink:

Someone has a stalker :lol: :lol:


----------



## Adam-tt

SuperRS said:


> so I dont potentially waste half a day reading this entire thread like I did with v6rul's: are there any numbers and dyno sheets?


some here  
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=192511&start=1815


----------



## E3 YOB

SuperRS said:


> so I dont potentially waste half a day reading this entire thread like I did with v6rul's: are there any numbers and dyno sheets?


Car is running 565 bhp but I am currently doing some changes - By the rolling road day that will be cranked up somewhat.

Your RS isn't going to look very special really 

garage_vehicle.php?mode=view_own_vehicle&CID=1247#dynoruns


----------



## SuperRS

Adam-tt said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> so I dont potentially waste half a day reading this entire thread like I did with v6rul's: are there any numbers and dyno sheets?
> 
> 
> 
> some here
> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=192511&start=1815
Click to expand...

thanks


----------



## SuperRS

E3 YOB said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> so I dont potentially waste half a day reading this entire thread like I did with v6rul's: are there any numbers and dyno sheets?
> 
> 
> 
> Car is running 565 bhp but I am currently doing some changes - By the rolling road day that will be cranked up somewhat.
> 
> Your RS isn't going to look very special really
> 
> garage_vehicle.php?mode=view_own_vehicle&CID=1247#dynoruns
Click to expand...

Whats that? More lag 

If I drape the missus over the front it will look special


----------



## E3 YOB

SuperRS said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> so I dont potentially waste half a day reading this entire thread like I did with v6rul's: are there any numbers and dyno sheets?
> 
> 
> 
> Car is running 565 bhp but I am currently doing some changes - By the rolling road day that will be cranked up somewhat.
> 
> Your RS isn't going to look very special really
> 
> garage_vehicle.php?mode=view_own_vehicle&CID=1247#dynoruns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats that? More lag
> 
> If I drape the missus over the front it will look special
Click to expand...

Looking forward to meeting her when she drops you off in the RS


----------



## SuperRS

E3 YOB said:


> Looking forward to meeting her when she drops you off in the RS


Ahhh dont mate, she'll be telling you all about how she misses her girly mk1 TT. Apparently the mk2 looks too masculine :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

SuperRS said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to meeting her when she drops you off in the RS
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh dont mate, she'll be telling you all about how she misses her girly mk1 TT. Apparently the mk2 looks too masculine :lol:
Click to expand...

Doesn't like masculine looking things then?

Mk2 steering is lighter, explains a lot


----------



## SuperRS

E3 YOB said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to meeting her when she drops you off in the RS
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh dont mate, she'll be telling you all about how she misses her girly mk1 TT. Apparently the mk2 looks too masculine :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't like masculine looking things then?
> 
> Mk2 steering is lighter, explains a lot
Click to expand...

Not on the RS its not! Phwoarrrr!!!

Is there gonna be a south convoy btw?


----------



## E3 YOB

Yeah where are you at? Most will go up on the friday and have a few drinks and stay over at the hotel (holiday in or whatever it is) and then have drinks and talk shite and then drive from there saturday morning. Where do you live? I am in London


----------



## SuperRS

E3 YOB said:


> Yeah where are you at? Most will go up on the friday and have a few drinks and stay over at the hotel (holiday in or whatever it is) and then have drinks and talk shite and then drive from there saturday morning. Where do you live? I am in London


across the river from you, in greenwich.

I'll most likely drive up on the day though


----------



## E3 YOB

SuperRS said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah where are you at? Most will go up on the friday and have a few drinks and stay over at the hotel (holiday in or whatever it is) and then have drinks and talk shite and then drive from there saturday morning. Where do you live? I am in London
> 
> 
> 
> across the river from you, in greenwich.
> 
> I'll most likely drive up on the day though
Click to expand...

 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Other side of the tunnel then - I am currently doing work on the car so could be some last minute prep nearer the time so could well drive up on the day. Have to see how things go as I have to remap it.


----------



## SuperRS

cool, once we get closer to the date i'll drop u a pm


----------



## E3 YOB

Smooth rocker cover with extra ventilation added:





































See here how to adapt an AGN rocker.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=294926


----------



## E3 YOB

Thought I would track down my long lost build thread as I have some time to do some updates.

Have spent the last couple of evenings doing some odds and sods.

[*]Half way through adding a metal skid plate under the car. Just have to rivet the back to the subrame
[*]Added another map to the car with Maestro and hopefully can get some logs under way today 
[*]Changed the oil & filter
[*]I'll update with some vids on some of the runs that I log
[*]Fitted threads for the coil clamps to the rocker cover. Will fit shortly and take some pictures

One thing I am pleased I did. Was a tad expensive but reaping the benefits now. I bought a new wiring harness from TTshop (£200)  but not having elusive error codes when tuning is great


----------



## Tritium

[quote="E3 YOB"










[/quote]

Nice four pot kiwi and banana there, but what the hell is that metal thing with the two limp black d*cks on it?

Brian
ps wash the plate up mate - you'll only get grief.


----------



## E3 YOB

"With great power comes great responsibility"

Or as Brian has eloquently put it "two limp dicks".

These limp dicks are essential to stop my rocker cover flying off  But alas all I will think of whenever I look at my ingenuity is a couple of black cocks winking at me. :lol:

Thanks Brian


----------



## L33JSA

E3 YOB said:


> .....black cocks winking at me. :lol:


....heard that's quite normal for you anyway mate!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## NoMark

Hi Frase,

Glad to see this thread back up and running.

What happened with the air ride, did it ever get fitted?

Looking forward to seeing the updates as above.

Mark.


----------



## Tritium

E3 YOB said:


> "With great power comes great responsibility"
> 
> Or as Brian has eloquently put it "two limp dicks".
> 
> These limp dicks are essential to stop my rocker cover flying off  But alas all I will think of whenever I look at my ingenuity is a couple of black cocks winking at me. :lol:
> 
> Thanks Brian


 :lol: De rien, avec plaisir

Oh I love a bit of engin-uity me lado!
I can't wait to see how the limp d*cks work. No, I, er mean, how you use them. Sorry, no, I mean, er Umm I look forward to a pic of the application of your ingenuity. I guess at the end of the day you've just reinvented the dick (rocker) head cover.

Esteemed apologies, it been a long working Christmas and I now on holiday at last. I'll get my coat...

Brian
ps thrilling thread to read.


----------



## V6RUL

I will be interested in seeing the hook up for the ventilation.
My Provent 200 is going in finally.

Looking forward to the vids..
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

God I love my car. I love the PTE6262 its a f*cking monster

Just had a quick run on the A12 tunnels and just grinning ear to ear with the map coming together really well. mwhahaha

When there is less traffic I will complete some logs tonight. @ 20psi it is bloody angry


----------



## V6RUL

Ahhhh tunnel time..get a vid of this up..
Steve


----------



## jamman

E3 YOB said:


> God I love my car. I love the PTE6262 its a f*cking monster
> 
> Just had a quick run on the A12 tunnels and just grinning ear to ear with the map coming together really well. mwhahaha
> 
> When there is less traffic I will complete some logs tonight. @ 20psi it is bloody angry


Beware doing the "Dukes Of Hazzard" jumps young skywalker


----------



## Jay-225

Will hopefully see this on the road as you live 5 mins from me ( E16 ) 

You must be mad going out at this time on the A12  , what were you doing ... mapping the idle in traffic :lol: :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

Don't think I have listed the changes that I have done recently to the engine so here is a list


Upgraded the turbo from PTE 5857 (605bhp rated) to PTE6262 (710bhp Rated) [/*]
Big port head. The large ported small port head went to its grave when the cambelt got minced by the mystery bolt so I put an AGU head in. It definitely feels more free flowing but that could just be factors like better map, cams. :roll: [/*]
I added AUD20TBP285 Piper Cams to the head. The lobes on these needed to be slightly ground to fit which was surprising seeing as they are supposed to drop in. Wonder how many people have had the engine grind them in? [smiley=bigcry.gif] [/*]
 Extra bracing on the exhaust manifold to stop any movement and support the weight of the bigger turbo.[/*]
 RS4 MAF 83mm standard. Standardised the MAF housing so it easier to me to tune.[/*]
 Un-sprung SPEC STAGE 3+ clutch and skimmed flywheel (previously sprung stage 3+). This was not required but a certain company damaged mine and bowed it so I went with the more aggressive bite seeing as the YOB is not my daily anymore. It is still really easy to live with around town and not heavy at all.[/*]


----------



## E3 YOB

Jay-225 said:


> Will hopefully see this on the road as you live 5 mins from me ( E16 )
> 
> You must be mad going out at this time on the A12  , what were you doing ... mapping the idle in traffic :lol: :wink:


No mapping just scaring people in tunnels


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> God I love my car. I love the PTE6262 its a f*cking monster
> 
> Just had a quick run on the A12 tunnels and just grinning ear to ear with the map coming together really well. mwhahaha
> 
> When there is less traffic I will complete some logs tonight. @ 20psi it is bloody angry
> 
> 
> 
> Beware doing the "Dukes Of Hazzard" jumps young skywalker
Click to expand...

Quite, that was the beginning of my spell of very bad luck! Won't do that again! 


> Hi Frase,
> 
> Glad to see this thread back up and running.
> 
> What happened with the air ride, did it ever get fitted?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the updates as above.
> 
> Mark.


Had to work very hard for 6 months so didn't get time to do anything really. Now I have less to do so focusing on the TT again. The air ride is still sat in the spare room. Still got a few things to do before I put it on. It is a nice-to-have but one of those none essential things. Getting the car running right is my top priority at the moment.



> Will hopefully see this on the road as you live 5 mins from me ( E16 )


Will around E16 this month as I need to find a friendly MOT inspector


----------



## Gazzer

A red note will find you plenty Frase :roll:


----------



## E3 YOB

Waiting for these in the post.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-1080p-HD- ... 337f05938e

Not for accidentally walking into the ladies changing rooms! Honest

Instead of messing around with a camera thought I could log my tuning and look like a respectable citizen all at the same time. :lol: Gaz don't get any ideas


----------



## Jay-225

E3 YOB said:


> Will hopefully see this on the road as you live 5 mins from me ( E16 )
> 
> 
> 
> Will around E16 this month as I need to find a friendly MOT inspector
Click to expand...

LOL plenty of them around here mate :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

Right have an issue 

The car stuttering as boost comes on and coolant temp drops at the same time. I saw this last night and aborted any logging. Today I added a new temp sensor which hasn't changed the issue. Coolant temp still drops to 70 when boost comes in. Car will stutter at 4000 and backfire.

Think it may be head off to check the head gasket. It is unlikely it is the water pump, being new and the manner the coolant temp drops when the engine comes under load. No errors are thrown relating the the pump so surmise that there could be a potential head or head gasket issue. The coolant temperature dropping is puzzling me though. When the car is cruising the temperature is fine.


----------



## L33JSA

When you say 'drops'....do you mean suddenly plummets from say 90degs to 70degs on the dash?

Sounds to me like some kind of wiring issue under load and various sensors are being affected hence the misfire. Is the voltage good at all critical points?

Won't be headgasket as it would more likely pressurise the coolant system and if anything it would overhead not cool down so I wouldnt bother pulling the head off it...ahem!


----------



## E3 YOB

Yes it is a sudden drop. The ECU reading is consistent withe the dash.

The wiring loom is brand new but it is worth me checking the voltage just to make sure so good point raised.

The drop in temperature was the conflict that didn't ring true about the head, coolant seems clean also. The car has not been over 6000rpm since getting it back. I did notice the coolant temp rising above 90 when the car is idle so there is come fluctuation. Just seemed like a temp sensor issue but will have to work through potential problems and eliminate.

Just going to run a boost leak test to see if there is not a red herring there and the coolant temp being unrelated to the backfire.


----------



## L33JSA

It won't be directly related as such but I'm definitely putting my money on it being an electrical fault that is affecting more than one sensor - the temp sensor being one of them, and then all these random signals to the ECU will be causing the misfires.

Check on a wiring diagram if the coolant temp sensor shares its live feed/earth with any other engine management sensors. if it does log these as well as see if they suddenly vary.

Also check input/output lives from ECU because if the ECU isnt seeing the correct voltage it will do all kinds of weird & wonderful things.


----------



## E3 YOB

Ok did a boost leak test and the boost solenoid vacuum line was split in two. Had Regal Autoshite written all over it. Had been installed in a way that kinked the hose and it had split at both ends. Tidied that and will have to spend some time undoing their mess little. It fell off in my hand!

Will take the car out shortly but I think the coolant issue was a red herring in relation to the backfire. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

Mmmm..maybe time to replace all the hoses yourself, to ensure a top quality install and to rid yourself of all traces of the previous tuner. Won't cost you more than a night out, unless you drink Crystal and a few hours of your time.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Yeah didn't have enough hose to redo it it completely tonight but will add it to my long list 

I am a hermit now I'm working on the TT again. Need every penny! 

Probably going to clear the ROM of the EVC and start again as you say to remove any trace


----------



## V6RUL

E3 YOB said:


> Yeah didn't have enough hose to redo it it completely tonight but will add it to my long list
> 
> I am a hermit now I'm working on the TT again. Need every penny!
> 
> Probably going to clear the ROM of the EVC and start again as you say to remove any trace


Turn the EVC off and run on spring, it's the kindest way to run the engine and boost.
If you have a 15 spring, then your crack pressure to start it opening maybe 10 psi and fully open by 15 in a progressive way.
One less thing to worry about whilst getting her setup.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

E3 YOB said:


> Ok did a boost leak test and the boost solenoid vacuum line was split in two


The only thing this would have done was increase the boost going into the engine.

Did you notice how high the boost went? Do you have any kind of overboost protection the the ECU side of things that cuts the ignition/fuelling if its too high?


----------



## E3 YOB

I have been sat going through doorstop EVC 6 handbook trying to find how to turn it off. I remember reading it in there but can't find it now. I was going to run off the spring but it won't be progressive. I am not running an N75 and the turbo is not what you would call progressive so it wouldn't be safe at this stage.


----------



## L33JSA

Turning the EBC off is just like plumbing a line directly from the wastegate to the intake take off - why don't you just do that and run spring pressure for the time being.


----------



## V6RUL

My EVC turns off by pressing the main button in the centre until the display goes off, but see next post for model 6 off button.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Button 2 under volume knob, press for more than 1 second.
Page 9 of the manual.

The 6 is too advanced to be a simple setup, it is somewhat over complicated.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Main culprit was electrical. Found that the connection to the battery and the fuel pump had been damaged in the engine bay. Had a nick it which disrupted the voltage supply. Fixed that and running fine now and just did some 3rd gear WOT runs.


----------



## E3 YOB

V6RUL said:


> Button 2 under volume knob, press for more than 1 second.
> Page 9 of the manual.
> 
> The 6 is too advanced to be a simple setup, it is somewhat over complicated.
> Steve


There is a lot of shit on there that you will never need and trying to read those graphs when you are driving!? Just going to analyse that tiny trend line that is being written on the screen when full boosting [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## L33JSA

E3 YOB said:


> Main culprit was electrical. Found that the connection to the battery and the fuel pump had been damaged in the engine bay. Had a nick it which disrupted the voltage supply. Fixed that and running fine now and just did some 3rd gear WOT runs.


What do I win?


----------



## E3 YOB

A shellsuit.


----------



## L33JSA

E3 YOB said:


> A shellsuit.


Another one......wardrobes full of them already....


----------



## E3 YOB

The sound of violence


----------



## Mondo

Childish... but SUCH FUN! :twisted:


----------



## E3 YOB

If it wasn't childish it wouldn't be worth doing :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mondo

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Rich196

Wheyyyyyyyy nice to see it running again, although, laggggggggg! Doesnt sound like the sound of fury I remember but there again, it is through a camera. When can we go for a ride again??


----------



## E3 YOB

Rich196 said:


> Wheyyyyyyyy nice to see it running again, although, laggggggggg! Doesnt sound like the sound of fury I remember but there again, it is through a camera. When can we go for a ride again??


It is not running full boost or full throttle, the car is on a mild tune. TBH when people say lag it is mainly the guys with K04s like yourself Rich. What they forget that the car is already putting out more power than their cars can produce when the turbo is just yawning into action and will rev above 8000.


----------



## L33JSA

To reduce 'lag'........use that object in the middle of your interior commonly called a gearstick......and drop a gear....watch the 'lag' disappear!!


----------



## TT SMITHY

Hey ! is this a pop at our weedy little k04,s :lol: we try and big up spool to
make up are inadequacies of power :lol:

Sounds awesome frase sounded good at regals dyno sounds even better now
absolute monster that car is satin !


----------



## E3 YOB

Daz,

Not worth my time having a pop at the K04 got better things to do like file my paper clips into colour, size and tension order. 

Na, was just an observation.

Rich is Rich, what else can I say


----------



## Travis199

was there ever a picture of this fully finished in the new wrap? I scanned through all the pages but couldn't see one?

Amazing motor by the way mate


----------



## E3 YOB

Bodywork hopefully will be done before March but currently the car still has its now old and slightly tatty pearl white wrap on the car.

Probably going to end up going for a full respray as it will probably work out easier than getting the new bodywork sprayed and then wrapping the car again. I also change my mind every other day on colour, bodywork and still haven't decided on how I want the car to look. Sometimes it is just easier keeping a tatty wrap on it and leaving it covered in dirt


----------



## Travis199

E3 YOB said:


> Bodywork hopefully will be done before March but currently the car still has its now old and slightly tatty pearl white wrap on the car.
> 
> Probably going to end up going for a full respray as it will probably work out easier than getting the new bodywork sprayed and then wrapping the car again. I also change my mind every other day on colour, bodywork and still haven't decided on how I want the car to look. Sometimes it is just easier keeping a tatty wrap on it and leaving it covered in dirt


That will be why then! to be fair I like the pearl white, it looks great, I want to do mine but im going to wait for better weather seen as we have just been issued a weather warning!


----------



## TT SMITHY

That vinyl wrap will probably peel off when he hammers it down the strip 
@ santapod :lol: id go for the respray :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

I am currently obsessing about Military Green?










I will probably in the end stick with white but all this stuff is a process I have to go through lol


----------



## Travis199

E3 YOB said:


> I am currently obsessing about Military Green?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably in the end stick with white but all this stuff is a process I have to go through lol


haha hmmm not sure on the green lol, what about a matt Camo wrap like Balotelli!

ps. have pmed you about something


----------



## Travis199




----------



## E3 YOB

TT SMITHY said:


> That vinyl wrap will probably peel off when he hammers it down the strip
> @ santapod :lol: id go for the respray :wink:


Actually going to be stripping back the vinyl on the car soon. It is welded on. Going to take me ages to get it off with the heat gun. Will start putting the bodywork on the car for the first time. I hope it doesn't look sh*t lol


----------



## TT SMITHY

E3 YOB said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> 
> That vinyl wrap will probably peel off when he hammers it down the strip
> @ santapod :lol: id go for the respray :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually going to be stripping back the vinyl on the car soon. It is welded on. Going to take me ages to get it off with the heat gun. Will start putting the bodywork on the car for the first time. I hope it doesn't look sh*t lol
Click to expand...

Yeah i bet that could be a painfully slow process removing it.. will be nice to see it take shape 
when you put the body kit on


----------



## Spandex

E3 YOB said:


> I am currently obsessing about Military Green


Wrong model, but I think it looks pretty good:








White is just too common now, even if it's actually rare on Mk1 TTs.

<Edit> Found a bigger picture:


----------



## E3 YOB

Spandex said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently obsessing about Military Green
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong model, but I think it looks pretty good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White is just too common now, even if it's actually rare on Mk1 TTs.
Click to expand...

Nice, yeah I am seeing too many white Mk1s now invariably with bad body kits and chrome wheels. Slightly off putting :d

Yeah that looks cool! 8) Like that even on the ugly duckling MK2


----------



## TT SMITHY

That actually looks pretty darn good i like that








[/quote]


----------



## Spandex

E3 YOB said:


> Nice, yeah I am seeing too many white Mk1s now invariably with bad body kits and chrome wheels. Slightly off putting :d
> 
> Yeah that looks cool! 8) Like that even on the ugly duckling MK2


Plus you can go with a rugged military theme all the way through... hide the air-ride stuff in a Peli case in the boot, etc.


----------



## E3 YOB

Spandex said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, yeah I am seeing too many white Mk1s now invariably with bad body kits and chrome wheels. Slightly off putting :d
> 
> Yeah that looks cool! 8) Like that even on the ugly duckling MK2
> 
> 
> 
> Plus you can go with a rugged military theme all the way through... hide the air-ride stuff in a Peli case in the boot, etc.
Click to expand...

lol I like it that is really quite a smart idea! Mount the valves and solenoids in a Peli case 
Genius! Means I can keep them protected with the lid and have it fixed at the bottom and the lines coming out the sides.


----------



## V6RUL

You could rent a calor gas space heater to warm the sides of the TT up, so the wrap comes off alot easier.

I've still got 20 metres of my wrap to use up, if you wanna be a twin.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Converted2VW

E3 YOB said:


> I am currently obsessing about Military Green?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably in the end stick with white but all this stuff is a process I have to go through lol


Wow i love those wheels (alloys)!!!

Anyone knows who makes them?


----------



## Travis199

Converted2VW said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently obsessing about Military Green?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably in the end stick with white but all this stuff is a process I have to go through lol
> 
> 
> 
> Wow i love those wheels (alloys)!!!
> 
> Anyone knows who makes them?
Click to expand...

They look allot like the old ac schnitzer wheels, I like them


----------



## E3 YOB

V6RUL said:


> You could rent a calor gas space heater to warm the sides of the TT up, so the wrap comes off alot easier.
> 
> I've still got 20 metres of my wrap to use up, if you wanna be a twin.. :roll:
> Steve


Everyone is full of good ideas this morning. Must be something in the water as you are usually as dumb as planks 
Certainly should help speed up the process.

I have around 80m of Vinyl in the flat, White, Red, Black and brushed aluminium - I tried to take a shortcut and wrap the unpainted bits but the finish is not good enough so need to paint the front back bumpers, skirts (skirts finish is perfect actually), spoiler, roof spoiler. When the list is that long it is not much more just to do the whole car and then forget about the wrap. I do like wraps though as they do protect the paintwork and seeing the beating the vinyl has got over the last few years the paintwork would have had scuffs and marks everywhere.

Going to go and put the smooth rear on now then and see how it looks!


----------



## V6RUL

Good looking rims but you need the brakes to pull it off..Frase will, if he can make his mind up.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Converted2VW said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently obsessing about Military Green?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably in the end stick with white but all this stuff is a process I have to go through lol
> 
> 
> 
> Wow i love those wheels (alloys)!!!
> 
> Anyone knows who makes them?
Click to expand...

Its a secret I cannot give my sources until they are sitting on my doorstep


----------



## E3 YOB

Ok I have actually started to pull together installing my air ride. I have needed a new under steering wheel tray thingy due to mine becoming snapped and bent through the build of the car. I bought one off ebay with the intention of somehow getting the air ride controller there. There was loads of wasted space like that cubby-hole which always looked crap in my view. I filled in the hole and cut a space for the controller and recovered the under tray to suit the rest of the dash. Has been one of those jobs I have not really wanted to do so glad it is out the way. Some pictures...





































Nice and clean looking. (white text written on as from breakers, can't be bothered to remove as you cannot see it in the foot well)


----------



## V6RUL

Looking good apart from the yellow zebra skin (julie said)
Anon


----------



## E3 YOB

She finds you attractive Steff so no accounting for taste eh 

Cheers its one of those jobs I just can't be arsed to do but have to before the bodywork goes on.

Have some forged wheels being sent from the US so want the air in place sooner rather than later. No spacers as being made to the correct offset, I JUST HOPE THEY CLEAR MY BRAKES!


----------



## V6RUL

E3 YOB said:


> She finds you attractive Steff so no accounting for taste eh
> 
> Cheers its one of those jobs I just can't be arsed to do but have to before the bodywork goes on.
> 
> Have some forged wheels being sent from the US so want the air in place sooner rather than later. No spacers as being made to the correct offset, I JUST HOPE THEY CLEAR MY BRAKES!


 :lol: she is short sighted..

Know what you mean about the rims as I had to get wider shells for the fronts to clear the tens.
Steve


----------



## Matt B

Dont know a lot about air ride Frase, how will it handle when pushed on a track??


----------



## E3 YOB

Matt B said:


> Dont know a lot about air ride Frase, how will it handle when pushed on a track??


Dunno Matt, guess that is why I have been dragging my feet so long in fitting it. I did buy HPS competition air ride which is supposed to be designed to handle the track but you never really know these things until the money is paid and your are sat there hoping that is is not another waste of dosh like so many of these things are. So haven't got a flippin clue but seeing now I have spent so much money on it all I should actually go ahead and fit it. [smiley=baby.gif]

I even upgraded the solenoid just in case. I have got a box of solenoids but paranoid thoughts go through the mind and I wanted it all tidy and simple.


----------



## Matt B

E3 YOB said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know a lot about air ride Frase, how will it handle when pushed on a track??
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno Matt, guess that is why I have been dragging my feet so long in fitting it. I did buy HPS competition air ride which is supposed to be designed to handle the track but you never really know these things until the money is paid and your are sat there hoping that is is not another waste of dosh like so many of these things are. So haven't got a flippin clue but seeing now I have spent so much money on it all I should actually go ahead and fit it. [smiley=baby.gif]
> 
> I even upgraded the solenoid just in case. I have got a box of solenoids but paranoid thoughts go through the mind and I wanted it all tidy and simple.
Click to expand...

Well you may spend 5% time on the track and it may or may not go well.

But 95% of the time it will look cool as f*ck


----------



## E3 YOB

Sat here bricking it now if the new wheels will clear the brakes as am trying to run the wheels without spacers. Having always run spacers not been an issue but now trying to get it spot-on this is where expensive mistakes come in when the custom wheel is made and sent from the USA. No sending it back! [smiley=book2.gif] Hope it works out and the wheels look okay. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

And then the air-ride will finish it off nicely I hope


----------



## jamman

Coming together nicely mate.

Military green will be cool for all of about 3 hours Frase you know that.


----------



## V6RUL

E3 YOB said:


> Sat here bricking it now if the new wheels will clear the brakes as am trying to run the wheels without spacers. Having always run spacers not been an issue but now trying to get it spot-on this is where expensive mistakes come in when the custom wheel is made and sent from the USA. No sending it back! [smiley=book2.gif] Hope it works out and the wheels look okay. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> And then the air-ride will finish it off nicely I hope


I was in the same boat with Schmidt, but they have templates that allow you to mock the new wheel against the brake setup and I did end up grinding an edge off the Tarrox.
My rims came with ET10 back and 18 on the front.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> Coming together nicely mate.
> 
> Military green will be cool for all of about 3 hours Frase you know that.


Yeah probably - On a sunny day I will be wishing the car would shine and not look like it has been in the bottom of a lake 



> I was in the same boat with Schmidt, but they have templates that allow you to mock the new wheel against the brake setup and I did end up grinding an edge off the Tarrox.
> My rims came with ET10 back and 18 on the front.
> Steve


I have ET16 on the back and ET22 on the front - The company is not that great at communicating so will wait and see if they get my photos and measurements. Just need them to confirm clearance one way or another before they land on my doorstep.


----------



## Spandex

E3 YOB said:


> Yeah probably - On a sunny day I will be wishing the car would shine and not look like it has been in the bottom of a lake


Good point. Maybe for the warmer weather you need 'desert tan' instead of 'olive drab'?


----------



## E3 YOB

Spandex said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah probably - On a sunny day I will be wishing the car would shine and not look like it has been in the bottom of a lake
> 
> 
> 
> Good point. Maybe for the warmer weather you need 'desert tan' instead of 'olive drab'?
Click to expand...

Olive Drab :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I need color changing paint. Desert Tan when hot Olive Drab when cold :lol:

"This season I will be mostly sporting Olive Drab with a dash of Desert Tan" said in my best Mr Bean voice


----------



## E3 YOB

Ah back to the drawing board then. i can't go Military Green now it has been called Olive Drab


----------



## Spandex

E3 YOB said:


> Ah back to the drawing board then. i can't go Military Green now it has been called Olive Drab


Unfortunately that's the proper name for it. Maybe I shouldn't have told you (until after you'd painted it)


----------



## E3 YOB

Well I have decided on Dysentery Beige now so thanks to you I got it right in the end


----------



## higsta

Dusky banana is gonna be everywhere this spring.


----------



## Mondo

You got dysentery in the end? Doesn't sound very pleasant... :?


----------



## Tritium

I am assured you'd look the dogs in a pussy pink (?) TT Frase...
As in cat not... Pervert.

Brian


----------



## E3 YOB

This thread is going downhill fast :lol: :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Today I changed the thermostat on the car. Ends up being quite a bigger task with an SEM inlet blocking access. I have taken the inlet off and going to do a job lot of things. Now thermostat is in, new rocker cover will go on, charge pipe will be painted. SPA boost sensor will be taken off and checked as it has never worked (I hold my breath to see how that has been broken)

I keep finding sh1t that really p!sses me off. Corners being cut which means I have go through and remedy them as I find them. I find stuff that can do potential catastrophic harm to the engine. It has been a long road of things getting shredded or blown up because of bad workmanship and negligence of JanSpeed. Now I have the car back everything is being checked and I find an alarming amount of shortcuts. The thermostat was missing the rubber ring and the gasket even!

I have never published the full story of those c*nts JanSpeed but one day I might just get it all out.

Just take it from me, never go to that place even if your life depended on it.


----------



## Rich196

Sorry to hear you having continual pain mate, but you knew it was likely after all the other nightmares! At least it's all in your control now, soon you will have your confidence back there can't be much left for you to take back off it!

Good luck!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TT SMITHY

E3 YOB said:


> Today I changed the thermostat on the car. Ends up being quite a bigger task with an SEM inlet blocking access. I have taken the inlet off and going to do a job lot of things. Now thermostat is in, new rocker cover will go on, charge pipe will be painted. SPA boost sensor will be taken off and checked as it has never worked (I hold my breath to see how that has been broken)
> 
> I keep finding sh1t that really p!sses me off. Corners being cut which means I have go through and remedy them as I find them. I find stuff that can do potential catastrophic harm to the engine. It has been a long road of things getting shredded or blown up because of bad workmanship and negligence of JanSpeed. Now I have the car back everything is being checked and I find an alarming amount of shortcuts. The thermostat was missing the rubber ring and the gasket even!
> 
> I have never published the full story of those c*nts JanSpeed but one day I might just get it all out.
> 
> Just take it from me, never go to that place even if your life depended on it.


Two really big names in the industry what you have used this is nothing short of shocking!
:?


----------



## E3 YOB

Gearbox housing has a thread broken, so instead of welding it they just put a big washer there. Of course it now has an oil leak.

In the end the car was just being damaged being there so yes it is better that it is here and I am getting through the half measures; but these guys are a joke. In the end I threatened to publish the whole story online. It is how I got my car back ultimately. I said I would publish my experience of JanSpeed online and index it in Google above their site and invite every other person who has had the misfortune of dealing with them to write their story.

Obviously they knew there would be a lot of bad feedback so shat themselves and got the car back together.


----------



## Rich196

E3 YOB said:


> Gearbox housing has a thread broken, so instead of welding it they just put a big washer there. Of course it now has an oil leak.
> 
> In the end the car was just being damaged being there so yes it is better that it is here and I am getting through the half measures; but these guys are a joke. In the end I threatened to publish the whole story online. It is how I got my car back ultimately. I said I would publish my experience of JanSpeed online and index it in Google above their site and invite every other person who has had the misfortune of dealing with them to write their story.
> 
> Obviously they knew there would be a lot of bad feedback so shat themselves and got the car back together.


Its a shame you can't trust a big name anymore, but this is just an example of the sad world we now all live in. I hope you don't find to much more mate. I think you have all been very good about it. I would be looking to recover all of my losses out of them for the state of this mess.

I can imagine with your expertise you could do them alot of online damage. Then just sue them 

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TT SMITHY

Really gob smacked this is the sort of thing you would expect from a dodgy back
street garage  ! what a headache its caused i can imagine your absolutely fuming about it!


----------



## E3 YOB

You would weep if I told you the whole story! Never published it as I was potentially going to take them to court, but if you ever want to hear it just give me a call - Lets just say I have another engine in the car now!


----------



## Matt B

Onwards and Upwards Frase


----------



## bigsyd

OMG  Fraser :x :x :x and to think in the beginning I was congratulating you  with your pics and post on finding such a good looking company :? My question is,has there been any BT build that has not been a pita from the garage that promised the world ???


----------



## E3 YOB

Yeah I think the general theme amongst these companies is take the money and then sit on the car and do nothing, then rush it at the end. As it is rushed, customer picks it up finds issue and then the saga goes on.

Is the small things that get overlooked which are an issue when you are pushing big power out of a 2ltr engine.

Having the car back again and doing the running-in myself and obviously the mapping and logging the engine is beautiful. I would not have been able to do that at the very beginning of my build and it has taken a 'grind' to get very knowledgeable about TT engines, but you expect the 'professional' companies to be able to do this day-in-day-out.

The story at the end is a happy one though and I guess this is why you don't see too many 600bhp 1.8T TTs, they are taxing (and expensive) to build.

I would also say to anyone going into a BT or engine build. Don't bother buying the best of everything the first time around. Leave those purchases after some little erk has knackered your engine, then buy the best  It will happen.

Anyway gripe over.


----------



## TT SMITHY

Apart from all the stress and being costly this has forced your hand to take
this on yourself , but the brighter side your in total control now with
mapping etc...im sure you have gained huge wealth of knowledge


----------



## Matt B

Fraser needs a group hug


----------



## E3 YOB

Matt B said:


> Fraser needs a group hug


I have a semi-on :-*


----------



## jamman

Best Frase's pug gets hiding :wink:


----------



## Matt B

E3 YOB said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fraser needs a group hug
> 
> 
> 
> I have a semi-on :-*
Click to expand...

LOL, have a word with your Mrs - she may be able to work with that :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NoMark

Gutted for you Frase, this is the first I've heard about this.

As others have said, you'd expect a company with the name and reputation of Janspeed to have a bit more care and give good customer service. Just goes to show you can't trust anyone these days. I'd love to hear the story but only because I'm a nosy beggar! :lol:

Glad to hear it's all coming together now though, your car is a monster and I for one think it's brilliant and a credit to you.

Mark.


----------



## E3 YOB

NoMark said:


> Gutted for you Frase, this is the first I've heard about this.
> 
> As others have said, you'd expect a company with the name and reputation of Janspeed to have a bit more care and give good customer service. Just goes to show you can't trust anyone these days. I'd love to hear the story but only because I'm a nosy beggar! :lol:
> 
> Glad to hear it's all coming together now though, your car is a monster and I for one think it's brilliant and a credit to you.
> 
> Mark.


Thanks for that matey! Unfortunately they only pay the person who worked on the car £6.50ph (yes minimum wage so not going to get high caliber) but charge £50+ ph labour  There are a handful of decent people there but they are overshadowed by the quagmire of infighting, bickering and time wasting.

Ultimately they're sh!te and i'm not going to mention them again after this last post.

Spent all day on the car today pretty exhausted. Got the rocker cover on the car. I had to do some further when I realised my ECS clamp arrangement wouldn't work out. It does look the schnizzle now (my engine bay reminds me of super mario world now for some reason). Modified the catch can to enable 19mm inlets, connected the breathers to the catch can, modified the main boost line to the vacuum manifold and updated the crankcase breather to the catch can, resprayed the charge pipe.

I have to wait until the sun comes up but as I when putting my inlet back on one of the bolts popped out. I heard it fall but it did not appear on the ground. Spent ages looking for it in the dark but couldn't find it.

Not really a problem you might think, it will be there somewhere! but as I shone the torch down to have a look for it, I noticed that JanSpeed had drilled a hole in the clutch casing about the size of a £2 coin. They had obviously done this seeing they bodged the clutch before and were using the hole as a visual reference. The problem is they did not cap it off and it is just left open for anything to drop in. Namely a bolt possibly from my inlet. [smiley=bomb.gif]

Its cr$p like this that that really smarts. Now if that bolt does not show in the light of day I will have to take the bell housing off. There is a chance that it fell in the hole due to proximity (i hope it didn't obviously) but the hole is very close to the far right bolt of the inlet. It was dark and hopefully it will turn up, but certainly when my torch flashed across the gleaming flywheel my stomach turned and I felt like murdering someone. 

Why the f&ck they didn't block it off just says it all. Hopefully I will find the bolt and find a rubber bung to seal another potential engine f*ck.


----------



## L33JSA

E3 YOB said:


> ......but as I shone the torch down to have a look for it, I noticed that JanSpeed had drilled a hole in the clutch casing about the size of a £2 coin. They had obviously done this seeing they bodged the clutch before and were using the hole as a visual reference. The problem is they did not cap it off and it is just left open for anything to drop in. Namely a bolt possibly from my inlet. [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> Why the f&ck they didn't block it off just says it all. Hopefully I will find the bolt and find a rubber bung to seal another potential engine f*ck.


If its the hole I think you are referring to then this is there as standard mate, its for checking TDC on the flywheel :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

Usually has a rubber bung doesn't it?


----------



## E3 YOB

Bung (Part No. 02A 301 115 A)

Okay fair enough, didn't drill it but left exposed to the elements :roll:


----------



## L33JSA

I reckon there are very few TTs that actually still have that bung left in them to be honest mate.


----------



## E3 YOB

Maybe I am being over sensitive about random bolts appearing in seemingly impossible locations.

As there is enough room to get my finger in which means there is enough room for stuff to fall in the casing, going to block that off


----------



## E3 YOB




----------



## L33JSA

Randomly found that in your bedside table mate??


----------



## Gazzer

L33JSA said:


> Randomly found that in your bedside table mate??


that is what is left over from new years eve's but plug party


----------



## L33JSA

Gazzer said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Randomly found that in your bedside table mate??
> 
> 
> 
> that is what is left over from new years eve's but plug party
Click to expand...

Glad it wasnt just me that was thinking that....


----------



## NoMark

E3 YOB said:


> NoMark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gutted for you Frase, this is the first I've heard about this.
> 
> As others have said, you'd expect a company with the name and reputation of Janspeed to have a bit more care and give good customer service. Just goes to show you can't trust anyone these days. I'd love to hear the story but only because I'm a nosy beggar! :lol:
> 
> Glad to hear it's all coming together now though, your car is a monster and I for one think it's brilliant and a credit to you.
> 
> Mark.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that matey! Unfortunately they only pay the person who worked on the car £6.50ph (yes minimum wage so not going to get high caliber) but charge £50+ ph labour
Click to expand...

  That's unbelievable and absolutely ridiculous, no wonder you've had so many problems.


----------



## jamman

NoMark said:


> That's unbelievable and absolutely ridiculous, no wonder you've had so many problems with that stuck up ya ass ! !


 :-*


----------



## E3 YOB

L33JSA said:


> Randomly found that in your bedside table mate??


lol - I got it from Bent Rod Motorsports shop, comes in an array of colours and they even have it in tropical fruit! :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

:lol: :lol: [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## E3 YOB

Gazzer said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Randomly found that in your bedside table mate??
> 
> 
> 
> that is what is left over from new years eve's but plug party
Click to expand...

I have some spares if anyone is interested but you'll have to wash them yourselves


----------



## L33JSA

E3 YOB said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Randomly found that in your bedside table mate??
> 
> 
> 
> lol - I got it from Bent Rod Motorsports shop, comes in an array of colours and they even have it in tropical fruit! :lol:
Click to expand...

You must of had to give them a bloody good clean to reveal the array of colours.....did you not notice they were in the bargain bin section....


----------



## E3 YOB

L33JSA said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Randomly found that in your bedside table mate??
> 
> 
> 
> lol - I got it from Bent Rod Motorsports shop, comes in an array of colours and they even have it in tropical fruit! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must of had to give them a bloody good clean to reveal the array of colours.....did you not notice they were in the bargain bin section....
Click to expand...

Arggh! I thought that was the packaging [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## NoMark

This thread has really degenerated :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Good news is I found the bolt, bad news is I'm out of butt plugs.

Haven't got the energy to finish the engine bay this evening but will get some pictures up as soon as I can.


----------



## V6RUL

Hopefully your not getting to paranoid about what's been done and listening out for every bump and squeak.
Waiting for the pics..it's been a while.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

V6RUL said:


> Hopefully your not getting to paranoid about what's been done and listening out for every bump and squeak.
> Waiting for the pics..it's been a while.
> Steve


It has that effect for sure. Certainly getting through the engine fixing/checking things will chill me out again but when you find bits and pieces out of place, broken or missing then certainly keeps the paranoid state a little longer. I'm scarred :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Lovely to see Steve Collier today who dropped by to see me before he caught his flight back! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 8)


----------



## jamman

E3 YOB said:


> Lovely to see Steve Collier today who dropped by to see my butt plug before he caught his flight back! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 8)


Ahhh man love :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

1st customer. James I have a chrome one ready for you if you want 'swing' by


----------



## Mondo

Don't fight it, guys:


----------



## L33JSA

E3 YOB said:


> 1st customer. James I have a chrome one ready for you if you want 'swing' by


He prefers the orange ones so I heard.....


----------



## V6RUL

Nice to see you after so long Frase.
Cars coming along a treat now you've decided to get stuck in.

Ps I think flat face likes me too.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

V6RUL said:


> Cars coming along a treat now you've decided to get stuck in.


Getting there, just about to go and flush the coolant system and replace and then get back to logging.


V6RUL said:


> Ps I think flat face likes me too.


Yes the girlfriend took a shine to you didn't she!


----------



## V6RUL

Made it home in one piece before the weather sets on.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Funnily enough I am going to be in Preston on Monday. That is quite near you isn't it?


----------



## V6RUL

E3 YOB said:


> Funnily enough I am going to be in Preston on Monday. That is quite near you isn't it?


Preston is about 20 clicks north of me, but I will be in Aberdeen on Monday.
Be careful, they speak rite funie..
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Seeing as my thread has turned into talking about butt plugs here are some engine bay shots so far. Trim still needs to go on and some of the sensor wire put in place but you get the idea.

So you can see the smooth rocker cover and the droopy dicks which I am sure Brian will love to see :lol:


----------



## TT SMITHY

seriously thats got to be one of the best looking bays around awesome !


----------



## Rich196

Looking great mate!


----------



## NoMark

WOW

That's bloody awesome Frase.


----------



## E3 YOB

Getting there, nearly done with the bay. Just the trim to do and connect up the SPA sensor wire.

The smooth cover needed a bit of re modification so that is why I changed it from grey to gold and I think it worked well.

Cheers chaps [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Rich196

E3 YOB said:


> Getting there, nearly done with the bay. Just the trim to do and connect up the SPA sensor wire.
> 
> The smooth cover needed a bit of re modification so that is why I changed it from grey to gold and I think it worked well.
> 
> Cheers chaps [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Hows the interior coming along? quietened down the bloody swirl pot?


----------



## E3 YOB

Rich196 said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting there, nearly done with the bay. Just the trim to do and connect up the SPA sensor wire.
> 
> The smooth cover needed a bit of re modification so that is why I changed it from grey to gold and I think it worked well.
> 
> Cheers chaps [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Hows the interior coming along? quietened down the bloody swirl pot?
Click to expand...

Yes I soundproofed that in with dynomat and airtight sealed it in the wheel well in the boot so you cannot hear it now.
Interior wise nearly there. Just the rear seat area trim to do and little bits of tidying here and there.

Managed to snag some original GT3 grey leather and white stitched trim carbon seats which go perfectly with the grey and black and carbon theme of the interior so they will finish it off nicely


----------



## aaron_tt

My god massive amount of effort gone into that, very impressive!!  8)


----------



## Jay-225

aaron_tt said:


> My god massive amount of effort gone into that, very impressive!!  8)


Massive amount of cash as well :wink:

Enging bay looks as tasty as the outside, best 225 (based on :lol: ) on the forum [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## E3 YOB

Jay-225 said:


> aaron_tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> My god massive amount of effort gone into that, very impressive!!  8)
> 
> 
> 
> Massive amount of cash as well :wink:
> 
> Enging bay looks as tasty as the outside, best 225 (based on :lol: ) on the forum [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

Standard dipstick though Jay! A reflection on its humble beginnings :lol: :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Actually the outside is going to change a lot but not putting anything up yet until it is done


----------



## Matt B

E3 YOB said:


> Jay-225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaron_tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> My god massive amount of effort gone into that, very impressive!!  8)
> 
> 
> 
> Massive amount of cash as well :wink:
> 
> Enging bay looks as tasty as the outside, best 225 (based on :lol: ) on the forum [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard dipstick though Jay! A reflection on its humble beginnings :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

LMFAO - was just about to comment that you need an oldguy dipstick top poking up between the runners of the SEM










I am sure you can get one gold plated


----------



## E3 YOB

> LMFAO - was just about to comment that you need an oldguy dipstick top poking up between the runners of the SEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you can get one gold plated


Keepin' it real mate, keepin' it real!

I'm still Jenny from the block


----------



## Matt B

Frase - your about as gansta as afternoon tea


----------



## E3 YOB

If afternoon tea is Cristal, bitches and orange dipsticks, yes I am

(alright just orange dipsticks and wagon wheels)


----------



## Matt B

E3 YOB said:


> If afternoon tea is Cristal, bitches and orange dipsticks, yes I am
> 
> (alright just orange dipsticks and wagon wheels)


I bloody luv wagon wheels


----------



## E3 YOB

Matt B said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> If afternoon tea is Cristal, bitches and orange dipsticks, yes I am
> 
> (alright just orange dipsticks and wagon wheels)
> 
> 
> 
> I bloody luv wagon wheels
Click to expand...

Word!


----------



## Mondo

Oh God; a SEM love-in.

I like!


----------



## Brendanb86

Looks incredible  Love the smooth rocker cover.


----------



## Gone

Oil filler cap's upside down

tsk.

 :lol: love the smooth cam cover


----------



## TTSPORT666

Just awesome...loving the gold smooth cam cover class and the rest... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## E3 YOB

> Looks incredible Love the smooth rocker cover.





Gone Ape said:


> :lol:  love the smooth cam cover





> Just awesome...loving the gold smooth cam cover class and the rest...


Smooth rocker cover a big hit then 

Damien are you sure? it's not a QS! I'm glad you can overlook that


----------



## jamman

Gay.....very :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

E3 YOB said:


> Looks incredible Love the smooth rocker cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gone Ape said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: love the smooth cam cover
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just awesome...loving the gold smooth cam cover class and the rest...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smooth rocker cover a big hit then
> 
> Damien are you sure? it's not a QS! I'm glad you can overlook that
Click to expand...

It was difficult for me...but i managed.. :wink: Love the individual attention to detail. 

Damien.


----------



## E3 YOB

Took a 500 mile round trip to Amari Supercars in Preston yesterday to mingle with some northern folk and pickup some seats I'd bought from them. They were in a porsche 993 turbo which is more valuable stock without the GT3 seats. I couldn't pass them up as my interior as you probably know is grey alcantara, carbon fibre and a white roll cage. These seats grey leather, carbon fibre and white stitching. Obviously the 993 wasn't ever driven as there is not a mark on them!




























Will finish up the last bits of my interior trim (rear seat delete area and alcantara the boot) and finish off with these little beauties.


----------



## Rich196

E3 YOB said:


> Took a 500 mile round trip to Amari Supercars in Preston yesterday to mingle with some northern folk and pickup some seats I bought from them. They were in a porsche 993 turbo which is more valuable stock without the GT3 seats. I couldn't pass them up as my interior as you probably know is grey alcantara, carbon fibre and a white roll cage. These seats grey leather, carbon fibre and white stitching. Obviously the 993 wasn't ever driven as there is not a mark on them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will finish up the last bits of my interior trim (rear seat delete area and alcantara the boot) and finish off with these little beauties.


Nice addition and great attention to detail again mate! Still love RS4 buckets!!


----------



## E3 YOB

They don't remind me of Roger at all


----------



## Rich196

E3 YOB said:


> They don't remind me of Roger at all


Hahaha amazing!


----------



## matbiggs

E3 YOB said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting there, nearly done with the bay. Just the trim to do and connect up the SPA sensor wire.
> 
> The smooth cover needed a bit of re modification so that is why I changed it from grey to gold and I think it worked well.
> 
> Cheers chaps [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Hows the interior coming along? quietened down the bloody swirl pot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I soundproofed that in with dynomat and airtight sealed it in the wheel well in the boot so you cannot hear it now.
> Interior wise nearly there. Just the rear seat area trim to do and little bits of tidying here and there.
> 
> Managed to snag some original GT3 grey leather and white stitched trim carbon seats which go perfectly with the grey and black and carbon theme of the interior so they will finish it off nicely
Click to expand...

these were on edition38 i wanted them Grrrr Lol


----------



## E3 YOB

Got to be quick on the draw with these things  It was fate I had em bought in under 3 mins of being listed


----------



## V6RUL

Nice 8) 
We go to Amari on some of the Pistoheads meets.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

I have never seen so many cars crammed into a warehouse. They were doing some nice work the cars next door. 
Had to be so careful of my coat zips as I sidestepped through the millions of pounds worth of merchandise parked bumper-to-bumper


----------



## Rich196

E3 YOB said:


> I have never seen so many cars crammed into a warehouse. They were doing some nice work the cars next door.
> Had to be so careful of my coat zips as I sidestepped through the millions of pounds worth of merchandise just parked bumper to bumper


must have taken a photo???


----------



## E3 YOB

I would have usually but the weather was so bad I just needed to get back on the road as soon as I could so didn't hang about


----------



## Matt B

Dude, you were about 30 mins from my house when you were there. Shudda popped by for a cup of tea


----------



## V6RUL

Maybe the North West could be Frase's new home.
Plenty of lockups and chop shops..larrrrrr
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Matt B said:


> Dude, you were about 30 mins from my house when you were there. Shudda popped by for a cup of tea


Were you not at work on Monday matey? Was straight up the M6 and back down but it did cross my mind to give you a shout, ran out of time but would have liked to have popped around.


----------



## jamman

Those seats are very sexy and you won't see the carbon so all good in my book they will look snizzle. 8)


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> Those seats are very sexy and you won't see the carbon so all good in my book they will look snizzle. 8)


You will see the carbon but you will have to just put up unfortunately mate.


----------



## E3 YOB

Guys,

I have decided I am not going to continue with the build thread anymore. The forum has really degenerated of interesting content and I don't really see the point now. I have less to contribute to the general posts on here and find the forum does not hold an interest that it used to. I'll keep in touch with the friends I have made over the years (of course) and will see you at some of the events but won't be using the site frequently. I might drop by with some milestone posts but in the most I will be reading vortex and working on the car without the need of taking photos.

Thanks guys, it's been fun and interesting but can't consume the level of posts this forum now generates.

Cheers

Frase


----------



## jamman

:wink:


----------



## Rich196

I think that is a real shame after all the effort you have put into this thread.

I for one have enjoyed reading the thread and found it very interesting. I would expect I speak for many on the forum when I say that.

I think the problem is that you have surpassed the knowledge of the average owner on here, and they have nothing useful to contribute so don't post up. This doesn't mean that dont enoy reading it. This is one of the few interesting threads on the forum, that I am subscribe to and actually read.

You may get a better response on asn. Where more members are into big builds. It's just on the TT way!

Come on mate, you can't leave the story half complete, I want to see the happy ending!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DesignerDaveTT

Rich196 said:


> I think that is a real shame after all the effort you have put into this thread.
> 
> I for one have enjoyed reading the thread and found it very interesting. I would expect I speak for many on the forum when I say that.
> 
> I think the problem is that you have surpassed the knowledge of the average owner on here, and they have nothing useful to contribute so don't post up. This doesn't mean that dont enoy reading it. This is one of the few interesting threads on the forum, that I am subscribe to and actually read.
> 
> You may get a better response on asn. Where more members are into big builds. It's just on the TT way!
> 
> Come on mate, you can't leave the story half complete, I want to see the happy ending!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


Totally agree with Rich, but all the best with what you decide to do.


----------



## &lt;|D|D|R|&gt;

Rich196 said:


> I think that is a real shame after all the effort you have put into this thread.
> 
> I for one have enjoyed reading the thread and found it very interesting. I would expect I speak for many on the forum when I say that.
> 
> I think the problem is that you have surpassed the knowledge of the average owner on here, and they have nothing useful to contribute so don't post up. This doesn't mean that dont enoy reading it. This is one of the few interesting threads on the forum, that I am subscribe to and actually read.
> 
> You may get a better response on asn. Where more members are into big builds. It's just on the TT way!
> 
> Come on mate, you can't leave the story half complete, I want to see the happy ending!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


Fully agree with Rich196's comments. This is one of the first (and few) long threads that I read from beginning to end when I joined this forum, and the wife wasn't happy at being so neglected!! Whilst I am unable to contribute much technically to the thread, it has been an absolute pleasure reading and it would be great to see the project through to completion.

I hope all goes well with the rest of the build, I admire the work that you have been putting in to complete such a yobbish motor!!

Dave


----------



## E3 YOB

Guys what I might do then is consolidate it all onto a website so I can update and keep things at a rational length. The thread is just too long now and I even find it hard to find information on it.

I think for those that want to keep pace I will update a website which won't be so diluted of pages of comments and I can make the timeline more accessible.

I'll put the site up on www.e3yob.co.uk and that way I can manage the content better.


----------



## Brendanb86

Fair enough Frase.  As Rich says, I have no idea what half the things you are doing mean from a technical stand point, but still thoroughly enjoy reading the progress of the car.

Best of luck with it, hopefully I'll see the car at some point in the future [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NoMark

E3 YOB said:


> Guys what I might do then is consolidate it all onto a website so I can update and keep things at a rational length. The thread is just too long now and I even find it hard to find information on it.
> 
> I think for those that want to keep pace I will update a website which won't be so diluted of pages of comments and I can make the timeline more accessible.
> 
> I'll put the site up on http://www.e3yob.co.uk and that way I can manage the content better.


Glad you've done that Frase as I love your build. Like many others I've read your thread from start to finish and love your workmanship and attention to detail.

I'll be following the build on the above site from now on then.

Cheers Frase.


----------



## E3 YOB

NoMark said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys what I might do then is consolidate it all onto a website so I can update and keep things at a rational length. The thread is just too long now and I even find it hard to find information on it.
> 
> I think for those that want to keep pace I will update a website which won't be so diluted of pages of comments and I can make the timeline more accessible.
> 
> I'll put the site up on http://www.e3yob.co.uk and that way I can manage the content better.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you've done that Frase as I love your build. Like many others I've read your thread from start to finish and love your workmanship and attention to detail.
> 
> I'll be following the build on the above site from now on then.
> 
> Cheers Frase.
Click to expand...

Cool - Give it a few days and I will have something up and running when the server propagates. Have a large project coming in Feb (actual work) so will need to turn my focus away from the car again... maybe (I say maybe as the work is coming from the USA, car daytime, work evening). :lol:

The architecture of the forum doesn't really support structuring a build thread properly. I have loads of info I have not published here so would like to be able to organise pictures, videos and general ideas/designs in a way they are easy to access.

Anyway good to hear that people are interested in the car, i'll keep updates coming then on the new site but not another 160 pages


----------



## Rich196

A site is the best way forward, the build documentation can managed better and chronologically without comments disturbing the flow. But there can also be a place for comments too!

Glad ill be able to read to the end of this story, Cos its an epic one!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## E3 YOB

Rich and Mark I have updated www.e3yob.co.uk - Will be structuring content and adding stuff as I go but as promised you can keep tabs on the yob here.

You can add comments too. I figured everyone has a FB account so just used that rather than you having to register.

The homepage is always what I am most recently working on and updates will be archived as I progress.


----------



## Rich196

E3 YOB said:


> Rich and Mark I have updated http://www.e3yob.co.uk - Will be structuring content and adding stuff as I go but as promised you can keep tabs on the yob here.
> 
> You can add comments too. I figured everyone has a FB account so just used that rather than you having to register.
> 
> The homepage is always what I am most recently working on and updates will be archived as I progress.


Nice one!! Also sussex meet sunday? bring anything you like, would be good to have a chat and some food:

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=313844


----------



## NoMark

E3 YOB said:


> Rich and Mark I have updated http://www.e3yob.co.uk - Will be structuring content and adding stuff as I go but as promised you can keep tabs on the yob here.
> 
> You can add comments too. I figured everyone has a FB account so just used that rather than you having to register.
> 
> The homepage is always what I am most recently working on and updates will be archived as I progress.


Cheers Frase.


----------



## E3 YOB

Okay as I said I would post some milestone shots only on the thread. So this is the engine bay finished I would say. I can't think of anything else that needs doing anymore which is nice. I had to revisit the rocker cover which actually had to be revisited 3 times. In the end the rocker outlets I have done it stainless steel and lacquered to keep shiny. Anyway shots with trim in place and happy it is finished. Only took a couple of years


----------



## jamman

Very gay :wink:

Where's the pug ?


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> Very gay :wink:
> 
> Where's the pug ?


Not in the engine bay - Maybe it was an oversight not having a pug at a Diverter valve. :roll:


----------



## T3RBO

Can't believe your still going... very nice mate


----------



## TTSPORT666

Really nice...  class engine bay Frase.

ps...Any chance of Don Damo RR day sig  :wink:

Damien.


----------



## E3 YOB

TTSPORT666 said:


> Really nice...  class engine bay Frase.
> 
> ps...Any chance of Don Damo RR day sig  :wink:
> 
> Damien.


Cheers Damo,

Sure, i'll send you one shortly 8)


----------



## markypoo

Looking 8) Frase, very nice :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

markypoo said:


> Looking 8) Frase, very nice :wink:


Cheers Mark  [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Air ride and bodywork finished soon


----------



## Gazzer

wow Frase...........pic whore heaven!!!! fair dinkum bud, she is coming along very nicely. hope you DO get to bring her for the RR day.


----------



## V6RUL

Nice one, been waiting for an update.
Steve


----------



## NoMark

8), just so 8)


----------



## bigsyd

That is the best mk1 engine bay I have ever seen..... Cap doffed mlord


----------



## Gazzer

bigsyd said:


> That is the best mk1 engine bay I have ever seen..... Cap doffed mlord


don't let andy hear you say that sydders :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Cheers chaps. Shame you can't see the turbo really as that is in chrome. :lol: Oh well


----------



## Wak

Nice,....... dont come to me when a thermostat is needed! :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Wak said:


> Nice,....... dont come to me when a thermostat is needed! :lol:


A thermostat change is actually what led me finishing off the engine bay. Seeing as I had to take everything off I did a load of other jobs at the same time. Just changed the lambda sensor so I can get on an finish my tune without any other sensors playing up. :roll:


----------



## markypoo

E3 YOB said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice,....... dont come to me when a thermostat is needed! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> A thermostat change is actually what led me finishing off the engine bay. Seeing as I had to take everything off I did a load of other jobs at the same time. Just changed the lambda sensor so I can get on an finish my tune without any other sensors playing up. :roll:
Click to expand...

Jesus I hope my thermostat dosent go


----------



## E3 YOB

markypoo said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice,....... dont come to me when a thermostat is needed! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> A thermostat change is actually what led me finishing off the engine bay. Seeing as I had to take everything off I did a load of other jobs at the same time. Just changed the lambda sensor so I can get on an finish my tune without any other sensors playing up. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus I hope my thermostat dosent go
Click to expand...

Its brand new so it shouldn't, I would be very unlucky having just changed it. It actually looks harder than it is. My fuel rail is quick release and there is only two lines from the inlet 1 to the r32 vac manifold and one for the brake boost. So although it looks like Super Mario World under the bonnet actually getting to things is simple due Jiffy Tite quick release connectors.


----------



## JS53MES

Cool as !! 8) 8)


----------



## Gazzer

Did you ever get those injectors problem resolved Frase? As I never saw an update on it bud. Just wondering if you got ya bucks back or are they still arguing the toss m8?


----------



## E3 YOB

Gazzer said:


> Did you ever get those injectors problem resolved Frase? As I never saw an update on it bud. Just wondering if you got ya bucks back or are they still arguing the toss m8?


Yeah it was resolved and in the end it worked out all square. They would have never sorted it if I had not done what I did. They even didn't keep their end after suggesting themselves they would apologise on Vortex. The guy didn't bother but refunded me the dodgy injector. I kept the thread up as he again did not do what he said he would do but I can live with the result.


----------



## E3 YOB

Don't know how many can remember but I carbon fibred some Reiger skirts. Now coming the time to actually fit them. They will be going to the sprayers shortly. Wanted to get an inline shot to see how they would look but my neighbours BM was in the way so couldn't get a face on shot. Anyway this gives you an idea, of sorts. I have not put them against the car yet so I was relieved to see that (I think personally) they will look great on the car with the carbon lip.


----------



## Baalthazaar

Gotta hand it to you Fraze she looks fantastic, but does she sound like this Fiat??????

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... pIcA#at=90


----------



## E3 YOB

Baalthazaar said:


> Gotta hand it to you Fraze she looks fantastic, but does she sound like this Fiat??????
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... pIcA#at=90


lol WTF that is a crazy odd little car. Sounds amazing but looks like the Jetsons car :lol:






Skip to 1:34 and you can compare the sound :lol: :lol:


----------



## Baalthazaar

Jebus I think I just wet myself......


----------



## TomMc

i love your car. what exhaust system is it? it sounds like hell is unleashed when you flore it. is it 3inch downpipe also?


----------



## NoMark

TomMc said:


> i love your car. what exhaust system is it? it sounds like hell is unleashed when you flore it. is it 3inch downpipe also?


Holy thread resurrection Batman!

Fraser hasn't been on the forum for a year or so now I'm afraid.


----------



## jamman

He has just doesn't post :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

I just got notified that someone was dancing on my grave. :lol:

So an update for ya. Car is all good but I am leaving the UK in September. I am building a house and a garage for the TT. I'm probably going to have to buy another TT as I cannot import a right hand drive car to Slovakia. I am going to transfer all the parts to a left hooker. All my time these days is working to pay for the house. The car has been under cover for a year but soon it will have a proper garage and will come out to play again.

I am currently basically selling everything I own apart from the TT.


----------



## jamman

E3 YOB said:


> I just got notified that someone was dancing on my grave. :lol:
> 
> So an update for ya. Car is all good but I am leaving the UK in September. I am building a house and a garage for the TT. I'm probably going to have to buy another TT as I cannot import a right hand drive car to Slovakia. I am going to transfer all the parts to a left hooker. All my time these days is working to pay for the house. The car has been under cover for a year but soon it will have a proper garage and will come out to play again.
> 
> I am currently basically selling everything I own apart from the TT.


I will buy the doggy Ahh so cute

Will give you a bell tomorrow mate got to get some shut eye I'm up
early


----------



## NoMark

Nice to know you're still around Fraser, albeit only for a short while.


----------



## E3 YOB

Thanks Mark

I haven't read the forum for about a year. Recently checked in to see what I has listed on my for sale list.

I will contribute again one day

Cheers


----------

